# The LYRICA (pregabalin) Mega Thread



## jasoncrest

So I finally got my Lyrica.
I immediately took 6 capsules (6x150mg) and an hour later a strong high came.
I was high for 4 hours approx.

When you read the other posts there is on blulight on Lyrica, it is always compared to GHB or XTC.
For me the effects are absolutely not like G or E.

The effects of Pregabalin are very similar to those of Tiagabine (Gabitril), but stronger and more enjoyable...
I would compare the effects to alcohol. When high on Lyrica, you feel drunk, you act like if you were drunk, etc...

The only two problems with Lyrica are:
-the loss of coordination (you can't walk straight)
-the double vision. sometimes your vision are so fukced that you can't read.

Another effect of Lyrica is its sedative property; it is only a slight sedation, if you need to stay awake, there will ne no problem.

When the effects wore off, I decided to shoot one capsule. That was fantastic, I felt so good!!
Now I will only use the lyrica IV.
(it is perfect for injection, you empty the capsule in the cup, and the only thing solublre id thre Pregabaline... So you shoot a very pure solution)


#I would like to read your experiences with Lyrica, if you have tried it.

#I would also like to know what you think of Lyrica? Its a shitty med?

#Or is it a drug of abuse of the future?

(in fact, I would like to hear everything you have to say about lyrica)


----------



## blazedmick

ive never heard of lyrica....what is the script for? pain, anxiety.....what is it comparable to?


----------



## Riemann Zeta

I have not yet experienced the pregabalin "high" but I am certainty interested in trying it. I must warn however, that administration of pregabalin IV could be dangerous--you never know about the contents of a pill. Things like polyethelene glycol and other water soluble polymers can cause spotaneious cardiac death.


----------



## lonely_arm

> ive never heard of lyrica....what is the script for? pain, anxiety.....what is it comparable to?



It's used to treat neuropathic pain.


What's the recommended dose?


----------



## jasoncrest

lonely_arm said:
			
		

> What's the recommended dose?



I think it's 75mg 2x/day for one week, then 150mg 2x/day, and the maintenance dose is 600mg/day.
My doc is nice, he prescribed me 600mg/day the first day...


----------



## uumpaloompa

if your comparing this stuff to gabitril then i have absolutely no desire to try it. 

but then again, every drug is different. so i'll probably end up trying it out of curiosity. i just don't understand people on this board claiming gabitril and neurontin are recreational. makes me wonder how similar lyrica is, if your comparing the two.


----------



## lonely_arm

jasoncrest, if you don't mind me asking what are you prescribed pregabalin for?

Because I've read that pregabalin is effective in the treatment of generalized anxiety disorder, even thought it is prescribed for nerve pain,  it seems that it would act partly as an anxiolytic.


----------



## jasoncrest

lonely_arm said:
			
		

> jasoncrest, if you don't mind me asking what are you prescribed pregabalin for?
> 
> Because I've read that pregabalin is effective in the treatment of generalized anxiety disorder, even thought it is prescribed for nerve pain,  it seems that it would act partly as an anxiolytic.



My doc prescribes it to me for anxiety, and to help with additcions problems...


----------



## starstyx

I tried some this summer, but didn't really get alot out of it. Just felt kinda groggy.


----------



## rickondubs

i am prescribed lyrica for nerve damage sustained from a crush injury. a forklift fell on my leg crushing it form the knee down. so whenever i try to walk my leg feels like its burning. the lyrica helps remove the burning sensations almost completely. the most ive taken at once was 2x75mg cracked pills. and i didnt seem to notice any "high" at that dose. i just need to drop a couple more, lol.


----------



## lonely_arm

Yeah, I had not heard of this drug untill this thread; I did some research, and it seems to have a good potental for recreational use.


----------



## jasoncrest

lonely_arm said:
			
		

> Yeah, I had not heard of this drug untill this thread; I did some research, and it seems to have a good potental for recreational use.



Drugs that on GABA (Lyrica-pregabalin, Gabitril-tiagabine, Sabril-vigabatrin, baclofen also...) are not well known... And I don't understand why: they are easy to get prescribed, and may have a potential of abuse.

They are one of the "family" of drugs that get you high for me: there are benzos, barbs, opiates, amphetamines, etc.. and GABAergics.   (I only speak of parmaceuticals here


----------



## lonely_arm

Barbituates and benzos act on the GABA-A receptors as well.


----------



## soundphaRm

Yep...


----------



## Fried Man

I stupidly STUPIDLY took 750 mg in one dose.  The effects came on after 45 minutes.  I lost most of my balance, face turned red, started feeling dysphoria.  I layed down, closed my eyes, and tried to sleep it off because I felt scared and shitty.  When I closed my eyes, all I could see were really fast moving colors.  Kind of a pixelated mess of colors bombarding the back of my eyeballs. I must have fell asleep within 30 minutes.

I slept for about 12 hours, woke up very confused, minor amnesia.  I looked at my cell phone and didn't know it was mine.  I tried to stand up only to find out that I had pratically no balance.  My depth perception was also a bit screwed up as well.  This lasted for about 6-8 more hours as the effects slowly faded.  This was not a fun experience at all.


----------



## Fried Man

I will try it again however for sleep.  I will see if two or three of the 75 mg pills will help with sleep at all.  Or if it will make me feel like shit again.


----------



## jasoncrest

Fried Man said:
			
		

> I will try it again however for sleep.  I will see if two or three of the 75 mg pills will help with sleep at all.  Or if it will make me feel like shit again.



You seem to have a bad reaction to this med, I wouldn't take it anymore, even in small doses, if I were you.

And it doesn't help at all to sleep.


----------



## jasoncrest

I want to say something:

there has been thread on Bluelight saying Lyrica was the big new drug of abuse, with effects similar to XTC/GHB; there's my thread also, saying that you can get high off these pills
BUT I must admit that after a few days, it doesn't give euphoria anymore, it just suppress anxiety better than any benzo would do, and you feel happy, everything seems cool...


----------



## soundphaRm

jasoncrest said:
			
		

> I want to say something:
> 
> there has been thread on Bluelight saying Lyrica was the big new drug of abuse, with effects similar to XTC/GHB; there's my thread also, saying that you can get high off these pills
> BUT I must admit that after a few days, it doesn't give euphoria anymore, it just suppress anxiety better than any benzo would do, and you feel happy, everything seems cool...



^^...I agree. It seemed to have great synergy w/ benzos (duh...), and seemed to make my opioid pain medicine work better. 
Although, I'd have to say, that 750mg in one dose for a non-tolerant use is quite a large dose. I'd give it a go again, and, like you said, take 2-3 of the 75mg capsules. If you have the same reaction, then it's probably not for you.
I'll have to say, that it certainly did help me sleep better than usual, though...
Great for anxiety IMO, and neuropathic pain.


----------



## Fried Man

Well, I took 150 mg of the stuff before I went to bed the other night.  I smoked some pot at around 12:30, took the pills at 2:30 in the morning.  Slept till 10:30 in the morning. I slept better than usual.  Usually pot alone does not guarantee restfull sleep for me.

I woke up still feeling the effects a lil bit.  I was a bit confused, feeling a lil "out of it." I was a little wobbley, had minor balance loss, went away after I woke up.  I must be sensitive to the drug, but a minor dose like this was worthwhile........I would reccomend not starting at a high dose like 750 mg.  I would say start under 300 mg.  Because even a low dose of 150 mg for me was kinda heavy.  

I started out with a large dose of this because I can handle large doses of other drugs fairly well. Guess I was wrong.  I can take high doses of benzos, amphetamines, opiates.....but I guess I'm a bit sensitive to Lyrica .....So start out low.......a bad reaction on this drug is really just unpleasent.


----------



## J.T.

anyone know anything about this drug causing either decreased fertility or possible birth defects when used by potential_ fathers_?


----------



## jasoncrest

J.T. said:
			
		

> anyone know anything about this drug causing either decreased fertility or possible birth defects when used by potential_ fathers_?



RXlist only says this:  "Pregnancy/Nursing
Before taking this medicine, if you are pregnant, breastfeeding or planning to become pregnant, talk to your health care provider."


I really don't think it decrease fertility...


----------



## J.T.

check the pfizer website.


----------



## error745

For what it's worth, I think that it is great for opioid withdrawl... keeps the muscle pain down and all that biz.  Seeing how it was prescribed to me for nerve pain, that does make some sense. 

I don't think there is a whole lot of benefit to take with opioids. Maybe I just didn't dose it right but it was kinda like one of those "This could be good, this could be good, oh, boy... damn." Things. 

The high to me was not fantastic. I don't really like bumping into shit or feeling like I'm not completely in control. Perhaps that why I'm an opioid guy. But still, for what it's prescribed for I'd say it's fairly effective and probably a useful drug.


----------



## djbuzzbe

after reading a few reports on this site about lyrica ,to get any 'high' u have to take 600mg+ in one dose with some reporting similar effects to xtc and ghb and others saying it makes u feel drunk im recieving 56,75mg lyrica capusules nxt wk do u reckon it wud be safe to wack 600mg first time and c how it goes from there


----------



## jasoncrest

djbuzzbe said:
			
		

> im recieving 56,75mg lyrica capusules nxt wk do u reckon it wud be safe to wack 600mg first time and c how it goes from there



I think it would be safe to take 600mg first time.


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

when i took 150mg for three nights in a row when i woke up each day i felt very wobly as another poster said and i felt kinda stupid and had a slight loss of balance / coordination and very sleepy.  i want to try a higher dose maybe 300mg to see if i can get an stimulating / euphoric effects.


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

how is mixing pregabalin with benzos?


----------



## prhighmalrage

It can be good stuff. Its not the best drug i've ever tried but its a great mood stabilizer and its sort of fun. It's a lot like Gabapentin (neurontin)


----------



## SubAbusePro1

I take 150mg twice a day. I have also taken 300mg at night to help with sleep. I am prescribed it for nerve pain related to cervical fusion at C4-5-6. I have had constant pain for the last 7 years and this was one of the med's that helped me get my opioids tolerance down, as it seemed to help while I was doing a medical taper last year. I do agree that when I take it at night with my valium, when I wake up, I am still a little wobbly until I get some coffee in me to wake me up. As a recreational substance, I have not explored it at levels above 300mg.

Warm regards

SubAbusePro1


----------



## botaanik

Nice report, I gott goo imagine what it feels like. I'm curre ntly on morphińe pills so I know ehat you coming theruu. Feels like I eas in the middele of the exurtation. No problems issued.  gfrom me.

Contacty me PM if you like too.


----------



## MDPVagrant

Fwiw pregabalin is highly water soluble, and works well plugged.  Frankly I don't enjoy more than about 50mg with ANY mode of admin, but smaller amounts can be nice.  High doses tend to have me literally bumping into walls & knocking things over....

Also, I find pregabalin more useful than recreational, e.g. for withdrawing from opiates/benzos or as a comedown aid for stimulants.  Very useful, not so recreational IMO.


----------



## edarrin

> I started out with a large dose of this because I can handle large doses of other drugs fairly well. Guess I was wrong. I can take high doses of benzos, amphetamines, opiates.....but I guess I'm a bit sensitive to Lyrica .....So start out low.......a bad reaction on this drug is really just unpleasent



I think this is likely due to the fact it works through a different mechanism than other drugs. Almost like an untapped neuronetwork to fuck up. If you look at a fairly detailed reference guide it works on the memrane at something called the delta 2 receptors which regulate ion flow acting as a CNS dampener or downer. I think it has anti-seizure , anti-anxiety and nerve generated pain activity.

It does have a sort of unique high at 450-600mg especially if you smoke some weed with it. It does synergize nicely with benzos and opiates.

I do think it has pretty serious potential to be especially usefull in opiate and benzodiazepine withdrawls.

The cavaet is that it is probably addictive in itself. Anything like that which alters your brain chemistry will take time to normalize


----------



## lampharm

I am prescribed Lyrica, and I find if you take a dose of 300mg with an opiate, that it increases the opiate high by a good 50% anyway, at least for me.

It is also a really unique drug, I find it creates a 'floatiness relaxing' feeling at higher doses.

I am prescribed 150mg capsules, and am supposed to take 150x3/day. It is a *VERY* expensive drug though. I think that is why a lot of people who don't have coverage are still on Neruontin (Gabapentin). Although I have never tried Nerountin, I feel no need, as Lyrica is awesome. I don't have insurance and I am in Canada and it is expensive as hell for me, but I don't care, I'll still pay for it, but I hope to find an insurance company that covers it soon.


----------



## lbf240

*Fun with Lyrica   *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yesterday, the time came for some experimenting. At 2:00PM I took 600mg. codeine and then chased it at 3:00 with 600mg. Lyrica. By 4:00 I was feeling the light opiate high but nothing else different.
5:00 - Opiate high seems leveled but my balance is a little fucked
5:30 - Smoked a big bowl and was hit with one of the most intense pot highs I've ever had.
7:00 - O.K. the codeine and pot have worn off, but I feel like I've downed a forty. I'm staggering everywhere, my toungue is tied in knots and I'm so happy!
8:00 - Kind of weird - I'm starting to get a speedy feeling.
10:00- I can't stop, I feel tired, but I'm compelled to keep going. (I actually scrubbed my kitchen) Very strange how I went from a big marshmellow to a really twitchy crack addict.
11:00- Layed down in bed and was out in seconds.

7:00AM - Great Sleep! Unbelievably 'm still high. I have a real pleasant buzz going still and my balance is still a little off, can't believe the duration of tthis stuff.

The overall experience was actually quite awesome. I have to say that I agree high doses of Lyrica closely resembles a real good drunk minus the hangover.
I'll definately be visiting Lyrica again!


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

600mg of codeine?  i think anything over 450 - 500mg is just a waste.... get a real opiate!


----------



## happyneedles

Oh, and I couldn't resist,


----------



## KFrid

*bump*

I'm prescribed with Lyrica for anxiety (not sure whether it's GAD or what) and got good effects on 50 mg for the first few days, and I then uped the dose to 300 mg daily. I'm also on Paroxetine and Mirtazapine, the last one I've recently withdrawn from with good results so far. My plan is to get down on a one-drug-only-basis and I hope to get full effect from Lyrica alone. I've never been able to withdraw from Paroxetine before but Lyrica gives me hope. It's damn effective against whatever I'm having. I'm taking 200 mg early morning (before I get out of bed) and get a speed-like effectiveness as I wake up. I then take 100 mg at about 2 pm and that helps me through the rest of the day. Hopefully my strong reaction to Lyrica isn't a cocktail-effect due to Lyrica + Paroxetine. I so want to get off that bastard drug.


----------



## maggiegbl

i was recommended this for gbl withdrawal. 

It helped a great deal. It almost worked too well - i had been takling gbl continually for a long time. I was due a terrible withdrawal. I took a fair bit of lyrica and it completelty stopped all symptoms of the withdrawal, anxiety etc. Until I started to feel a mad rush of uncomfortability, i think if i wouldnt have tapered off with small doses of gbl i would have been in real trouble but this helped me to do that so i was fine.

no abuse potential for me though. felt a bit like benzos, thankful for their help but pissed of at the annoying dizzy/ tired/ drunken side effects.


----------



## MDPVagrant

djbuzzbe said:
			
		

> after reading a few reports on this site about lyrica ,to get any 'high' u have to take 600mg+ in one dose with some reporting similar effects to xtc and ghb and others saying it makes u feel drunk im recieving 56,75mg lyrica capusules nxt wk do u reckon it wud be safe to wack 600mg first time and c how it goes from there


IMO that's pretty close to the truth... to get a definitely 'recreational' high, the amount needed will have you stumbling around, literally walking straight into into walls, probably even falling down, which is likely enough to ruin the whole experience.  Even more self-limiting in this respect than alcohol.


----------



## KFrid

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> IMO that's pretty close to the truth... to get a definitely 'recreational' high, the amount needed will have you stumbling around, literally walking straight into into walls, probably even falling down, which is likely enough to ruin the whole experience.  Even more self-limiting in this respect than alcohol.



... But 400 a day keeps the demons away. :D


----------



## Broshious

MDPVagrant said:
			
		

> IMO that's pretty close to the truth... to get a definitely 'recreational' high, the amount needed will have you stumbling around, literally walking straight into into walls, probably even falling down, which is likely enough to ruin the whole experience.  Even more self-limiting in this respect than alcohol.



I believe that is true for some people (Someone posted on Erowid about Gabapentin at 9g making them unable to figure out which button was the up/down button on an elevator). However, for myself, I was able to use Gabapentin recreationally while only becoming slightly sloppy certainly less so than if I had been drinking. Unfortunately a tolerance builds fast and seems to last for quite some time as I had stopped taking them for ~1 month and then obtained Lyrica and the first time I took it I took 1.5g and it still couldn't match what I got off ~3g of Gabapentin originally.

My advice is just start low and increase the dose and see how it goes.


----------



## aallaann

My first dose was 300mg and I felt nothing. My second was 600mg and I felt great. My 3rd was 900mg and it knocked me out.

IMO the effects are the same as gabapentin. I would say 600mg pregabalin would be equivalent to about 5g - 6g of gabapentin. With gabapentin there are bioavailability issues, the more you take the less your body absorbs. The good thing there is its very hard to OD on it. The bad thing is that if you want a big effect you have to waste a lot of drug (you can help bioavailability by taking it with naproxen or food).

With pregabalin there are no (or less at least, maybe) bioavailability issues, so it all gets absorbed.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Lyrica is, hands down, one of the most euphoric drugs I've ever tried. I totally understand why people compare it to GHB and X. It feels like a cross between the two IMO. But, really, it feels almost exactly like gabapentin, which is also a very euphoric drug. I just don't like to take 14 grams of the shit to get going. I took 1.05 grams of Lyrica the first time, and it was AWESOME. Just like Neurontin, the high lasted forever, and I was laughing and silly and stupid the whole time. It really is quite something. It's a very effective painkiller as well. I couldn't feel my back or neck pain at all. I am prescribed the stuff now, because I love it. I just haven't picked up the script yet, it costs too damned much.


----------



## MDPVagrant

I've always found it mildly euphoric (at times anyway), but "one of the most euphoric drugs?"  

Hmm... I guess some people feel this way about benzos as well, so the euphoria is in the eye of the beholder... I really get none from benzos.

P.S. it's definitely expensive... nothing I'd want to get without insurance covering it.



> I took 1.05 grams of Lyrica the first time, and it was AWESOME


1.05 grams of Lyrica, the FIRST time?  I guess I have to say "whatever" to people's tendencies to take huge doses of benzos & other similar drugs around here.  Always sounded crazy to me.  I can't take more than around 200-300mg Lyrica without feeling quite sick... no euphoria whatsoever at those high doses, I find it miserable.


----------



## TheTwighlight

^^^

Yeah, I'm an anything GABA hardhead. I used to take 14-18 grams of Neurontin to feel anything from that. So I figured it would take around a gram of Lyrica to get appreciable effects. It really felt like rolling at times: I had weird but very pleasurable waves going up and down my body for hours, it almost got TOO intense, something MDMA never has done. I never felt like I had taken too much, or that I was in danger of OD. I was SOOOO happy, acting like a little kid and shit, it was euphoric to the nth degree.

I am one of those people that gets extreme euphoria from benzos, my favorite class of drugs (although I don't include psychedelics, b/c I use them for a different purpose). I can't wait until I can have my Lyrica every day...I just have to get help paying for my medications, because that shit is more expensive than street drugs. Something like 5 bucks a pill, at the pharmacy? That's more than Xanax! But then again, it's a very effective drug, and people want it. Hooray for legal drug dealers!


----------



## AmbientDreamer

Ive taken lyrica on numerous occasions, with doses exceeding 1 g. Its pretty fun stuff. It mellows you out, but its not overly sedating. It didnt interfere too drastically with the clarity of my thought, or my balance. The only thing I noticed was a mild state of confusion the following morning which lasted for about an hour.

Also I didnt really notice any withdrawals after going through a bottle of 70 or 80 capsules in a record setting 5 days.


----------



## antbanks99

*Adventure with Lyrica*

A friend has 100mg lyrica...tiny maroon capsules. He has had some nerve damage in his back so the doctor decided to give him something for "nerve pain". Of course before taking any we consulted these forums and erowid to decide if they had any recreational value. Got some knowledge...agreed that we should both take 1 and see if we felt anything....

An hour later we were pretty bummed then we found the "Lyrica Thread" here and saw that 600mg was a great dose. We decided to take 3 and an hour later take 3 more to make a total of 700mg in 3 hours...Its the next day and I'm still feeling "different". Last night was crazy...I felt really drunk and was stumbling but no one could tell. I'm often "enhanced" on something so everyone in my house just thought i was high...

I also smoked 3 bowls of swag...felt great...played guitar hero 2 coherently...it was nice. Overall I'd rate it as an experience I'd do once every couple of months or so. Had a pretty good time...DO NOT DRIVE if you decide to take 600mg at one time...PLEASE...stay home and enjoy your stupored state.

I would really like some feedback ladies and gents...Did I post this in the wrong part of the forums?


----------



## antbanks99

AmbientDreamer said:
			
		

> Ive taken lyrica on numerous occasions, with doses exceeding 1 g. Its pretty fun stuff. It mellows you out, but its not overly sedating. It didnt interfere too drastically with the clarity of my thought, or my balance. The only thing I noticed was a mild state of confusion the following morning which lasted for about an hour.
> 
> Also I didn't really notice any withdrawals after going through a bottle of 70 or 80 capsules in a record setting 5 days.



Have you done a lot of benzos or opiates? You must have a really, really high tolerance for this stuff. 600mg sets me straight....

******Please anyone who is taking this for the first time DO NOT take 1000mg (1g)...It is plausible to take 600mg and be straight. Please be careful.******


----------



## TheTwighlight

I took over a gram my first time. But I'm also very experienced with Neurontin, which I would take about 18 grams of to get nice and fucked up. The great thing about both Lyrica and Neurontin is that the high lasts so long, you don't really need to redose. At least for me.


----------



## antbanks99

TheTwighlight said:
			
		

> I took over a gram my first time. But I'm also very experienced with Neurontin, which I would take about 18 grams of to get nice and fucked up. The great thing about both Lyrica and Neurontin is that the high lasts so long, you don't really need to redose. At least for me.



So true man. Once you dose its game on...I still believe that people should only take about 600mg in case they aren't as experienced as you and I are. Please be careful guys...damn i sound like a mother. lol.....


----------



## garuda

There is a similar unscheduled medication called phenibut, that I have often heard compared to neurontin and baclofen.


----------



## Broshious

TheTwighlight said:
			
		

> I took over a gram my first time. But I'm also very experienced with Neurontin, which I would take about 18 grams of to get nice and fucked up. The great thing about both Lyrica and Neurontin is that the high lasts so long, you don't really need to redose. At least for me.



Have you been able to reduce/remove the tolerance by abstaining for a certain period of time? I quit for around a month and it still took at least 6g of Neurontin for me to get high.


----------



## antbanks99

Had another experience with Lyrica last night. I have about 50 that my friend, ricky ricardo, gave me out of the 90 he currently had. I decided since it was my second encounter in the past week I'd ramp it up to 1g (1000mg). Well ladies and gents that was one of the most intense highs I've ever had and as I write this I am still currently "stoned". 

*FOR ME* it seemed to act sort of like X. No body warmth but sounds were really exaggerated. Lights seemed to be a bit brighter and more fascinating. About 2 hours after the trip started it was a bit harder to walk (sort of like after 8 shots of 80 proof liquor...i know I'm a wuss). This is something that I will do only 2-4 times a month max. A lot of my friends are wanting to try it....Do you guys think I should give some up just so I don't have the temptation to do this every other night? Also I was more talkative and seemed to be closer to a few people in my house. We sat and watched a movie, played some guitar hero, smoked a little bud...all the while sharing a lot of things that I wouldn't normally share with roommates. Does anyone know why this makes me closer to people? Is it something in the chemical structure that is also in X? 

Thanks for reading and responding to my posts....


----------



## aallaann

I'm guessing it won't be long before the schedule gets bumped from V to IV or III.


----------



## antbanks99

Well correct me if i'm wrong, i didn't actually look it up but I think the drug was released in the states in late 2004...pretty sure it is going to be scheduled higher in the next year or so once they find out how many people are abusing it (me, me, me) and researching it.


----------



## aallaann

Sounds right to me. Enjoy the party while it lasts I guess.


----------



## TheTwighlight

As far as tolerance goes, it seems to build slow with Neurontin and Lyrica, sort of like tramadol, but it takes even longer with N & L. I took it every day for a long time, per 2.8g a day prescription. I would take 18g to get really fucked up, plus an energy drink - Sobe No Fear or Rockstar - which really adds to the high, I'm not kidding. Then smoke herb about 2-2 1/2 hours, when the Neurontin or Lyrica is peaking, and that's easily as powerful a high as anything else, meaning most hard drugs. Whoops, got off topic, yay pot.
Anyhow, I stopped taking it altogether for about 4 or 5 months, then took it again, and it was great, but I don't remember how much I took. Then I didn't have it for another 6-8 months, and found 3 full bottles of 600mg Neurontin. I took like 8 or 9 grams several times and that got me off pretty well. Neurontin has lost some of its magic with me, having done it well over a hundred times in high doses. Lyrica is something new, and even better than Neurontin. I'm glad I have a script!


----------



## antbanks99

Thanks for the post man. I really appreciate you spreading the knowledge. I took 1.2g of lyrica about 2 hours ago...its awesome. This has gotten me over my anxiety. I am now laughing and talking with my family. This has to be a miracle drug.


----------



## TheTwighlight

It is a miracle drug, no doubt. I thought the same thing when I tried Neurontin...but then this shit came along, and Neurontin seems like a damned waste of my time!


----------



## TheTwighlight

Although I'd like to mix the two and see if that's even better!


----------



## antbanks99

sorry edit


----------



## WhiteSuit KId

i just recently saw a nerologist and he gave me a Rx fir Lyrica, and two sample bottles of like 30 75mg pills.. that night i took about 675mg and after a little while i felt kinda good.. just really happy.. but then mabey like an hour later i started to trip... my computer was bending in and out like it was breathing...and the words on the screen were just kinda bouncing up an down a little. and after that for about 2 hours, everything i looked at was just....wavy i guess you could call it.
 i was just wondering if anyone has had a simila reaction


----------



## TDogUSA

What dose of Lyrica would be good for anti-anxiety effects in someone who has serious social anxiety? And would any psychiatrist ever prescribe it for anxiety?


----------



## rachamim

As most know already, I am Scripted for morphine and Demerol. Most also know that both of those are difficult to locate here so one of the regular pharmacies that I deal with told my wife that there was a former customer who was trying to get rid of 80 morphine tabs of 10 mg. each and wondered if I would be interested at half price. Suuuuure, why not. We went there, talked with the ladt whose husband had just died from prostate cancer . She was alos the govt. pharmacist for the 4 province region we live in. As a result she had loads of stuff and on a whim, after we conversated, she gave me (literally) bags of Lyrica (75 mg),  Celebrex (Celecobix, 400 mg), and Gabapentin (Calmpent, 300 mg) and to be honest tall 3 are just clutter. Lyrica to me, a long term opiate/opioid addict is completely worthless.

I HAVE seen things about combining opiates/opioids with Lyrica,etc. but even in that manner it is a wash. No thanks. I will end up tossing them probably.


----------



## maximumstrength

I think lyrica and neurontin are great but not for recreational purposes. I find that 400mg of lyrica or 2000mg of neurontin is a great mood stabalizer and anxiety reliever


----------



## TDogUSA

What about mixing neurontin with lyrica?


----------



## TDogUSA

I toolk 400mg lyrica and a few neurontins and i was all over the place. i could not walk straight. i walked my dog and kept walking into trees. i took it about 14 hours ago and I can still feel it! though it is starting to fade. it was more of a drunk feeling with very little euphoria. i will do it again, but without the fioricet. btw, forgot to mention i was on a few fioricet at the time i took the lyrica and neurontin. dont know if it made a difference. do u think it did?
anyways, i still cant see straight and you should see my typing before spell check!


----------



## wesmdow

oo i cant wait to try this, im gonna switch my neurontin rx for it.

is shooting it noticably better than taking it orally jason?


----------



## aallaann

900mg pregabalin: feels great, like I'm in a race car going 200 mph (but swerving wildly). Some very mild sedation.
10mg valium: I barely notice it (mild benzo tolerance). Zero sedation.
900mg pregabalin + 10mg valium: knocked me out, slept for 12 hours. Shrug...


----------



## hydrocronik

yes, i have.....
i took 800mgs. of it,
and my computer kept like u said waving......
this is a GREAT drug....
it gives you a very good high.....
i just started snorting it, and the high comes on twice as fast and as strong,
and i can use an EXTREMELY smaller dosage while snorting it.









			
				WhiteSuit KId said:
			
		

> i just recently saw a nerologist and he gave me a Rx fir Lyrica, and two sample bottles of like 30 75mg pills.. that night i took about 675mg and after a little while i felt kinda good.. just really happy.. but then mabey like an hour later i started to trip... my computer was bending in and out like it was breathing...and the words on the screen were just kinda bouncing up an down a little. and after that for about 2 hours, everything i looked at was just....wavy i guess you could call it.
> i was just wondering if anyone has had a simila reaction


----------



## hydrocronik

it gives you a
drunk feeling
euphoria
and sedation.....
but the best part about it is how long the high lasts!!!


----------



## gethigh

lyrica 2 x 50 mg caps cire 40% of my pain and i can only get samples so i canr abuse.


----------



## izo

garuda said:
			
		

> There is a similar unscheduled medication called phenibut, that I have often heard compared to neurontin and baclofen.



phenibut does, cotrary to pregabalin or gabapentin, not just act via sodium channels but is also a direct GABA-B agonist like baclofen. it might feel similar but defenitely requires another approach of finding the right dose.


----------



## haribo1

pregabalin binds to the α2δ subunit of the voltage-dependent calcium channel, not the sodium channel...


----------



## IwantitALL

*neurotin high plus lyrica*

Okay, so I have taken about 30 neurotin today 400mg capsules, I had a FULL bottle like 120 of htem, and my sis and I went out to eat, and somehow they fell out of the car adn are gone forever FUCK........ my question is, I will be going thur withdrawal from tramadol, should I take my 600mg Lyrica tonight to feel awesoeme or wait until tomorrow when i am withdrawing...... 

I am soooo worried aobut going to sleep in withdrawals, I cant take it, I aclled the doc and they will fill my neurotins scipt on teh 27th......4 fucking days from now,and if you have ever been through tram withdrawals , or ANY opiate withdrawals, oh shit, the chills sweats yawning snfiflnig....... I CANNOT sleep, soi I have four days to look forward to withdrawing

Okay, I have left 3 50mg tram, 20 400mg neurontn and bout 8 76mg lyrica........what would you guys do?? I am a little hight rightn ow from all the neurontin earlier, (yes it gets me high, and happy and euphoirc)shoudl I rock it out tonight, or spread it out slowly for my withdrawals

Please someone tell mee a good recipe to help mein withdrawals....... I would love the assitance..............please


----------



## poisoned1

I just took 750mg 10min ago. I have been taking it for two weeks so hopefully my tolerance is not too high to get some good effects. This is the first time that I have taken it for fun.


----------



## klowns

iwantitall-how much neurontin hits your sweetspot?  i love the drug too and it gets me high too, but i cant decide on a dose, after hearing abotu all its absobtion issues and celing effects.   i usualy take 900mg-3 grams.
i know there is no real equivelency, but do any of you feel like you know an equivilancy between neurontin and lyrica? like, is lyrica twice as strong? 6 times as strong? 10 times? seriously i have NO idea, i just know that 500 mg lyrica fucks me up so nice.  so im guessing its somethign like 4 times the potency of neurontin

-      what dose of nerontin would ANY of you guys take to get an experience similar to a half a gram of lyrica, or even a full gram (which i have only done twice and dont remember either time hahha)


----------



## gethigh

i love lyrica, it makes me feel drunk the high last at least 6-8 hours for me it seems i was at a bowling alley on a shit load of it a full sample bottle and a half of 75s i got thrown out bc i was singing and dancing and shit and they thought i was drunk. what would be good to supplament this a benzo or soma? temazzies valiums or soma
also i havnt had any club drugs but i think would be a good replacement for alcohol.
i would like to add i can get fucked up in the 375-450 area bad
1200 mgs of neurontin got me fucked but that was heavy poly drug use 100-150mg of oxy 400mg of benadryl and 4-6mg of k pin forgot that one


----------



## lilczey

to me its a drunken feeling


----------



## gethigh

gODDAMN IT I TOOK 10 350 soma and 750mg of lyrica, i passed out for like 6 hours.


----------



## paranoid android

I got a few lyrica samples the other week and i must say it seems to be rather effective for neuropathic pain so far. Too bad when my samples run out it's back to shitty gabapentin.

 It makes me much more dopey then gabapentin when mixed with morphine. It really adds to the opiate buzz and i usually do a opiate+lyrica+benzo mix. That gets me damn high  .


----------



## tekko

One thing I noticed about Lyrica was how it helps you concentrate. Although the feeling is somewhat 'floaty', my typing speed is incredibly high. Lyrica also has some effect on memory - sometimes I forget the simplest of words. I currently take 900 mgs - the whole bunch in the morning. 600 mg doesn't help me anymore. I was prescribed it for GAD. Last weekend, I had a major hangover and had to drive through various towns by bus. 'With a little help from my friend', as they say, the trip was enjoyable, and being in public space was easy.

Benzos tend to make me sleepy, but with Lyrica, I usually stay up well into the night, because there's so much to do now that I have overcome my anxiety. But I wish this thing had the cost of benzos.


----------



## Angelus

Has anyone noticed marked amnesia from high doses of Lyrica. I forget phone numbers and peoples names really easily, people I know well, I mean not my best friend or brothers, but other people I know pretty well, and even my own phone number.


----------



## edarrin

> I CANNOT sleep



I you can get ahold of some Seroquel try alow dose of that. it's the only thing that can knock me out in OP w/d.

Lyrica I think is best for after the physical part is gone. IME it just isn't strong enough for the first days. Might work better in a cocktail type regimen.


----------



## Deveel

can you snort lyrica?


----------



## xanaxed

Deveel said:
			
		

> can you snort lyrica?


 
Try and report back   I rhink you can when u breakk the capsule.. not sure thou.

Yesterday I took ~ 900mg of lyrica and smoked  weed very much.. had hard time walking and then -I fell a sleep when finally got home after long trip from mates house to home.


----------



## johanneschimpo

Deveel said:
			
		

> can you snort lyrica?


^ Its physically possible but its mentally retarded to do so


----------



## TheTwighlight

I've been up all night...last night I took around 2 grams of Lyrica...started with 1.2g and then popped more. I also took 65mg of hydrocodone. Like I said I stayed up all night but nodded off alot for a while. I took 300mg of Lyrica like an hour ago, then I took 450mg more like 5 minutes ago.

You can get fucked up on it, but it's also probably the best medication I've ever come across, that and tramadol. Each of those drugs have many uses. Lyrica kills the muscle/nerve pain I have and my anxiety goes away. Not to mention I'm one of those few people who get serious euphoria from pregabalin and gabapentin.


----------



## hexxx

I took 1050mg last night, It's like being trapped in a bubble. I couldn't walk straight either.



> Has anyone noticed marked amnesia from high doses of Lyrica. I forget phone numbers and peoples names really easily, people I know well, I mean not my best friend or brothers, but other people I know pretty well, and even my own phone number.



Known side effect of Lyrica / Neurontin. If you take it chronically your memory gets screwed.


----------



## Deveel

I took 1gram of lyrica last night and it was much different from the times I took 600 and 700mg. The coming up at the 2 hour mark when I was smoking alot of weed was actually intense. I had to drive a friend home and I told him to arrange to get picked up but ended up driving him home anyway which was pretty stupid. I feel like my driving skills arent effected just everything looks like its coming at me really slow so its hard to judge speed. I woke up this morning still feeling out of it from that shit. I don't find lyrica enjoyable and don't think I'm doing it again for a while. On the 2-4 hour mark my heart was racing faster than when I blow coke and I was getting chest pains. This is some weird shit.


----------



## cyanogen

Lyrica has recently become my drug of choice.  I stick to doses around 225-300 mg and it completely *obliterates* anxiety.  Fucking amazing stuff it is.  My wife has a continuous supply of the stuff, and she says it does nothing for her at all.   

I got a chance to combine it with MDMA (300mg Lyrica an hour before starting, 300mg MDMA over the night) this week.  The results weren't as good as I had hoped- it seemed to weaken the MDMA rushes and just smooth everything out, kind of like the Methylone feeling.  Still enjoyable though.  Next time I'll just take the Lyrica in the morning and let it wear off a bit before dropping.


----------



## phatass

Is lyrica prescribed for Anxiety (in europe)???


----------



## Gr3yghost

enoughorangejuice? said:
			
		

> i've heard its IV-able, anyone try it with good results?



My son died from injecting lyrica.  The sleep will be so good you may not want to wake up.


----------



## phatass

also is it addictive, and could it be a good long term medication for GAD.. or are their tolerance issues (so you always need more????????


----------



## johanneschimpo

Gr3yghost said:
			
		

> My son died from injecting lyrica.  The sleep will be so good you may not want to wake up.



Heed this advice. 

I wish I had words to convey my sorrow for your loss.


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

im been on lyrica for years, if anyone has any questions for me. i kinda forgot this thread existed.  

Gr3yghost- i am sorry. thank you for making people aware of the dangers.


----------



## tekko

> Is lyrica prescribed for Anxiety (in europe)???



Yes, thankfully. I read some experiences from Lyrica in erowid, and found out it is indeed approved here. Even my psych didn't know about it when I proposed Lyrica instead of the bloody venlafaxine. He had to check it out in a humongous book that doctors have. I'm proud to be one of the first lab rat for Lyrica in my little country, Estonia. Downside: one packet of diazepam costs as much as one capsule of Lyrica.


----------



## Jabberwocky

does anyone else always get a weird taste/scent in their mouth from when the capsules are breaking down and the powder being released?

im referring to the 75mg pfizer caps in particular.  i've had them on an empty and full stomach still with the same effect.

edit -  i've also noticed i pass a lot more gas on a dose of 225-300mg +  does anybody get this as well?

maybe i just needed to fart and it's been coincidence?


----------



## inkfreak74x9

jasoncrest said:
			
		

> So I finally got my Lyrica.
> I immediately took 6
> 
> I was high for 4 hours approx.
> 
> 
> I would compare the effects to alcohol. When high on Lyrica, you feel drunk, you act like if you were drunk, etc...
> 
> The only two problems with Lyrica are:
> -the loss of coordination (you can't walk straight)
> -the double vision. sometimes your vision are so fukced that you can't read.
> 
> Another effect of Lyrica is its sedative property; it is only a slight sedation, if you need to stay awake, there will ne no problem.


Wow it sounds like my tryals with Nurotton..........So thanks. I wont be using Lyrica any time soon.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^i wouldn't exactly class lyrica as a recreational drug.  i've been experimenting with it over the last week.  the last two days i've increased dosages a great deal from my 2 x 75mg a day.

today i've taken a total of 750mg and feel a little drunk and there's definitely that loss of motor skills in a way but not as interfering as a benzo.  i can think a little clearer and more flowing than a benzo if that makes any sense to you.

smoking some weed with it is quite nice though.  and i have noticed my tongue has a kind of licorice taste to it now.  no ill effects so far


----------



## Jabberwocky

ok so i reassesed and it's not licorice i taste, it's the taste of the capsules


----------



## burn out

leftwing said:
			
		

> ^i wouldn't exactly class lyrica as a recreational drug.  i've been experimenting with it over the last week.  the last two days i've increased dosages a great deal from my 2 x 75mg a day.
> 
> today i've taken a total of 750mg and feel a little drunk and there's definitely that loss of motor skills in a way but not as interfering as a benzo.  i can think a little clearer and more flowing than a benzo if that makes any sense to you.
> 
> smoking some weed with it is quite nice though.  and i have noticed my tongue has a kind of licorice taste to it now.  no ill effects so far



benzos don't interfere with my motor skills much. i can still walk a straight line on ridiculous doses, and that's always been the case even when i had no tolerance. 

now soma on the other hand, 2 or 3 of them and walking a straight line is a hopeless endeavor. 

so which would you compare lyrica to more?


----------



## Jabberwocky

burn out said:
			
		

> benzos don't interfere with my motor skills much. i can still walk a straight line on ridiculous doses, and that's always been the case even when i had no tolerance.
> 
> now soma on the other hand, 2 or 3 of them and walking a straight line is a hopeless endeavor.
> 
> so which would you compare lyrica to more?



i haven't had soma so i can only compare it to valium, temazepam or xanax (main benzos i've had).  i can walk straight and act the part on high doses generally as well, on valium.

6 hours ago i had 600mg after 150mg about 4 hours prior.  i had my new Jimi Hendrix Experience DVD on and i specifically remember the first part going onto the second part and around the 30min mark is where i just faded out.  this was after 2 small bongs and only my bupe patch on.

at first it was like a nod coming on as i was lying in my bed with my leg propped up and against the wall.  i remember fading in and out of consciousness and my knee jerking and hitting my wall.  i tried to move but hardly had the energy, this feeling then felt like temazepam when it first strikes you on a high dose (i have a large tolerance to valium atm) then i was just out.  i woke up 2 1/4 hours after i blacked out.

i woke up feeling very very fuzzy like waking up after dosing a large amount of valium and coming out of that initial nap (for some reason now after i first dose my valium i normally fall asleep for 10-30mins which my friends find weird as do i  )

i just cooked and ate burritos for dinner and am still feeling like im under the influence of valium.  it was quite weird but a worthwhile trial.  i definitely come to the conclusion of it not being recreational, at least for myself.

dad said he wanted some incase he needs a quick nap sometime haha:D


----------



## Madmike

now that I got out of detox I had to test these.

500 mgs , or 7x 75 mg ingested.

1 hour and 15 mins ago. Nothing too hefty yet. Though I have  GABA-receptors smashed by benzo abuse


----------



## Jabberwocky

525mg


----------



## Madmike

Hey.... God fucking damn. 

I don't feel a fucking thing from this 600 mgs. 2 hours passed. Ate 8 x 75mg after breakfast.

I have a 10 mg clonazepam tolerance (I can function on 12 mg , and a little over that, then I pass out)


EDIT1: 

Oh

I smoked some hash over it ... And I am fucked. Very opiate like feeling, just nodding. Only little euphoric. Maybe some clonazepams would boost it? I take 4 mg. Sirdalud just puts me to sleep (tizadine).


----------



## luvaluvagirl

I am falling in love with my Lyrica.  I wouldn't say that it is necessarily recreational to me, but I certainly feel "different" when I take it.  Not really high, but definitely relaxed and content and comfortable.  The most I have taken is 150mgs, though, which is my prescribed dose so maybe that is why.  I wouldn't want it to make me sleepy because if anything I need something to give me energy, which it does.   My bf can always tell when I just took my dose because he will usually find me on my hands and knees scrubbing floors or cleaning out closets and what not.  And ENJOYING IT! LOL  

To me, it feels like a benzo SHOULD feel.   But, I don't get any kind of effect from any kind of benzo though.  I have tried them all, and they do nothing for me.  I used to have terrible anxiety and panic attacks years ago and the docs were constantly shoving the damn things down my throat and when I would take them I would wonder what was wrong with me and why they didn't work for me.  Still don't to this day, and I wonder why.  CBT was the only thing that helped me to get rid of the panic attacks.  

I do see how tolerance skyrockets quickly with Lyrica, though.  I already feel like I should probably be upping my dose soon.  I am a little worried because my doc is trying to diagnose me with Rheumatoid Arthritis and start me on meds for that and I worry that he will d/c the Lyrica.  Right now, I am diagnosed with fibromyalgia but my blood tests are pointing to something auto-immmune.  So, we will see tomorrow at my next appt.  Does anyone know if they do prescribe it for anxiety or only for pain related reasons?

Oh, yeah.... I don't smoke much weed anymore, but when I did with the Lyrica I was pretty damn fucked up.  It definitely increased the effects.


----------



## Madmike

I drugged my mother , put diazepam 15 mgs to her beer and 2 mg tizadine.

She is dropping soon. 

I am so sorry, but I can't watch her misery.


----------



## johanneschimpo

^I'm sorry for your mother's misery, but you should know that around these parts, drugging someone else without their consent is highly frowned upon.

Maybe next time you can offer her diazepam and let her take it willingly, if she decides that she wants to take it.


----------



## kadaj

leftwing said:
			
		

> does anyone else always get a weird taste/scent in their mouth from when the capsules are breaking down and the powder being released?
> 
> im referring to the 75mg pfizer caps in particular.  i've had them on an empty and full stomach still with the same effect.
> 
> edit -  i've also noticed i pass a lot more gas on a dose of 225-300mg +  does anybody get this as well?
> 
> maybe i just needed to fart and it's been coincidence?



i snorted one of the 75mg P caps for the hell of it the other day and it surprisingly didn't sting and i didn't get any sort of drip. i've never noticed any taste/scent from the p-75s.


----------



## Jabberwocky

kadaj said:
			
		

> i snorted one of the 75mg P caps for the hell of it the other day and it surprisingly didn't sting and i didn't get any sort of drip. i've never noticed any taste/scent from the p-75s.



why are you snorting them?8)


----------



## Aldousage

I've only taken pregabalin orally.

Anyone else use a different method of administration? I've read that some folks stick it up their noses and bums.

300mg of pregalin + a single drink = Zombification.

I'm on 300mg right now and I love it!

Peacelove,
Aldousage


----------



## In The Dark

Does anyone know what has happened to jasoncrest?


----------



## Jabberwocky

his last post was 7 months ago, other than that i'm not sure.  maybe someone else might be able to shed some light.  he may lurk and just not post, im not sure...


----------



## Madmike

I like it. I have done today 1050 mgs and still alive. I am high.


----------



## clonazepom

Im trying to come off benzoz or lower the intake anyway so Ive taken 2500mg lyrica yesterday and today again... (over about 10 hours) 

can this high doses be dangerous? Ive built tolerance to it too quit quickly, 2x300mg / day.


----------



## hexxx

I've taken 450mg/day for about the last 6 months and its quite bad for the memory + spelling. Im hoping to taper at a stage (but I'll always make sure to get rxed much more than I use - build a stockpile). As for danger there was someone posting that their son died iving it so NB. No known LD50 although you might end up retarded trying to find it - harmful doses could be much lower. 600mg / day is max rx so ur safe from major harm.


----------



## antbanks99

Lyrica has an extremely high ceiling. I'm not suggesting you do 600+mg your first time, but I have taken amounts 3000+mgs. But if you read some of my other posts you will see that I have been taking it since it came out in '04, I believe.

In all honesty that post made me sound like I have a 12 inch e-penis. I apologize ladies and gents. Was just pointing out that with Lyrica you can gain tolerance extremely quickly.


----------



## dread

what, you think 12" is big?


----------



## hexxx

600mg for the first time is more than enough. Even as a daily user, if I take my 450mg dose at once instead of divided in 3, I'll get that spaced out trippy body load. Especially now that my benzo tolerance is low, there's definitely a cross tolerance between the two.

Larger doses make me stimulated and exhibit OCD like symptoms that I've always ascotiated with amps, eg cleaning up and getting obsessed with overclocking my pc or playing a game, for 10hrs straight. Things that normaly don't hold my attention for that long. 

Pity it doesn't have the cognitive boost of amps or some other CNS stim effects, its more like cognitive impairment.


----------



## Hecatonchires

I've taken it orally at both 300mg and 400mg, both gave me a really nice relaxed feeling.  I certainly could not drive or walk straight and if I looked to the right or left without moving my head  (just eyes) the vision would blur up.

I also felt it all through the day AFTER I took it...


----------



## Xorkoth

I took 450mg my first time and got high as hell... I loved it!  That was last night, and I have 2 capsules (150mg each) left.  I am feeling withdrawals from phenibut, which I used every day for months... I'm feeling it in the form of anxiety and a feeling of being overwhelmed by life.  Lyrica completely removed that and made me feel fantastic.  It took about 3 hours to really start affecting me, and then around hour 5 it got to the best part... the tired, groggy feeling went away and I entered a hneadspace where I just wanted to talk honestly about everything, and stay awake as long as possible.

My question is, is Lyrica able to be taken rectally?  Is it stronger that way?  Does it come on faster?  Could I somehow make these two capsules last for 2 days?  If I could even just get effects that made me not feel anxious, I'd be grateful.


----------



## TheTwighlight

^^^

I've never taken anything rectally...I have seriously thought about it, though. I guess I'm afraid of shitting myself or being around other people with my ass hurting.

Anyways, I took 150mg last night and my back felt better than it has in like 2 weeks. Today I have taken 450mg and smoked a joint. This shit is really quite a good painkiller. Then again, so is herb. I feel like I'm rambling. I can't think straight.


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

only one way to find out about rectally, stick that thing up your bumbum, and then let us know how it goes.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Nah. No thanks...I would rather try a benzo or something first. *I DO NOT WANT TO SHIT MYSELF.*


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

I might try plugging one of my lyrica just for "shits" and giggles, teehe.  just stick the whole capsule up there?


----------



## TheTwighlight

^
Man I guess so. Just stick it far enough up that it sucks. Then clench your butt cheeks. I'm no rectal administration expert, but I'm pretty sure I've got this one right. Once again, you do not want to shit yourself.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

I feel kinda jipped. I was prescribed Lyrica for fibromyalgia and the first day I thought I was healed but after the first day - nothing. No pain relief, never had euphoria or any of that. In fact I have a bottle of 150mg in my medicine cabinet right now and all I can think is how bad I wish I some vicoprofin. It's storming pretty bad and whenever there's moisture in the air I'm completely doubled up in pain


----------



## hexxx

How much did you take? 150mg is a smallish dose, I don't want to tell you to take more than you were prescribed but ask your doctor to increase your dose. Experiment at your own risk but it seems quite safe to take largish amounts (300mg-450mg), I'm assuming your quite small. 

And it definitely is very psychoactive so expect to feel something at a larger dose. It was a miracle cure for me, but maybe it's just not for you - or maybe you haven't found the right dose.


----------



## dopefiend

For me 975mg with no tolerance causes strange visuals. White objects glow with a purplish tinge and the walls/floor melt. Walls melt downward, floor melts toward me. Only lasts for a few hours into the buzz. (After a couple hours of coming up.) 

Also some of my friends have been using it with ketamine and cocaine. (Not all together.) I was wondering if anyone has input as to the safety of these combinations aside from the obvious.

Thanks


----------



## Aldousage

I've taken as much as 1050mg since my last post on this thread. It definitely wasn't an unpleasant experience, but I would *not* want to eat that much on a day which included professional or personal responsibilities of any kind.

I noticed some strange visual misperceptions. Objects, and area itself, seemed to very slightly contract and dilate in a rhythmic pattern, and I perceived a general boat-on-water rockiness - not only in terms of my own equilibrium, but also in a visual sense. As an aside, and perhaps relevent, I'll add that I was on 90mg of codeine at the time.

Peacelove,
Aldousage


----------



## Xorkoth

Has anyone actually done lyrica rectally who can tell me if its potency is increased?  I want to try but I don't have a lot and if it didn't get absorbed well that way I would be pissed that I tried.


----------



## Mr Blonde

According to this page, bioavailability is greater then 90% so any increase probably won't be by much unfortunately.


----------



## Xorkoth

Thanks.  I see that with food, bioavailability is decreased.  I ate recently, so I'm going to try it rectally.  I'll let you know how it goes for the sake of sharing information.


----------



## Mr Blonde

I look forward to being on the cusp of scientific inquiry. Good luck, brother!


----------



## bob_arctor

xorkoth: Incidentally, I experimented with 150 mg rectally this morning. I only work 4 hours and since it takes so long time to reach maximum blood plasma levels, often it fails to help for my social anxiety because i am already of work when it starts to work. 

The effects were felt clearly within 5 minutes, and came on stronger than if orally consumed. I am unsure of the duration since I also took 215 mg orally which started to work on the tail of the rectal dose.

I sure found it useful for helping me getting my ass to work. Further experimentation to establish if effects are potentiated will be done.

Note: it seemed to dissolve well in water.


----------



## brutus

IV Lyrica has no rush whatsoever and is absolutely pointless. So if you are reading this and thinking about banging some, don't.


----------



## Xorkoth

So I've got some Lyrica.  Other than eating it on an empty stomach, are there any things I can do to increase bioavailability, and/or increase its effectivess per dose?  Doesa piracetam affect the high in any way?  I know that with gabapentin, taking it with naproxen can increase bioavailability.

Basically, what, if anything, do you pregabalin lovers out there do to increase its effectiveness?

Thanks for any suggestions you may have.


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

^xorkoth- i dont think there is anything you can do to actually increase the BA. as MR.BLONDE stated its already so high theres not much you can do. though i feel piracetam does enhance most buzzes since it is "supposed" to increase cross hemispherical connection in the brain and your able to more fully examine your buzz. 

where did you find that naproxen will increase the BA of gabapentin? just curious.  

i enjoyed mixing it with every substance ive taken since i have a steady supply on hand.  ive mixed it with every substance except PCP and crazy RCs since thats about all i cant get.


----------



## Xorkoth

I didn't personally find that out, someone in here told me in the neurontin thread. 

Have you specifically tried mixing it with piracetam and noted any difference in effects?


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

well when i take my piracetam it seems to enhance just about any buzz. i havnt tried them together exclusivly though i would think it would be ideal to take a fair amount of the piracetam about an hour before the lyrica to give it some time to get working.  full plasma levels of lyrica arent reached until 1 hour on an empty stomach, 2.5 on top of food. 

if i hadnt just ran out of piracetam i would be more than happy to let you know how it went.  i order my piracetam offline so i should have more in a few days so i could let you know then.


----------



## kratom luver

***Don't ask that - Mr Blonde***


----------



## The Monkey Mantra

I saw the "Naproxen increases bioavailability by 14%" thing on www.crazymeds.org. I haven't found any literature for it yet.

***Edit: Snip - Mr Blonde***


----------



## TheTwighlight

Xorkoth - plain ol' mary jane is the way to go with Lyrica in my opinion. I've mixed it with everything from benzos and opiates, to amphetamines and cocaine. Pot works the best, for me. But if you have any tramadol, that mixed with Lyrica is fucking heavenly and lasts all day from one dose. One dose, as if...


----------



## Audio Terrorist

TheTwighlight said:
			
		

> Xorkoth - plain ol' mary jane is the way to go with Lyrica in my opinion.



Hell yeah. I got some crazy closed eye visuals on this combo. A good spliff and 900mg Lyrica. Really straight lines and I swear, NEW colours along with really bright whites and strangely, really bright blacks! I was so amazed at the time. Lyrica and MDMA is also a nice combo in my experience. I might have to try it with tramadol. I'm one of the lucky ones that get buzzed off of tramadol. I know there are a few doubters out there but it works for me, although I have zero opiate tolerance.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Tramadol is the shit. I can't stress that enough. BTW, the shit about it not being psychologically addictive is horseshit.


----------



## Atlien3

Man I hate Lyrica, I took 2 one time and felt like I had downed a fith of Tequila in 5 minutes


----------



## pallidamors

^Yep, lyrica can get very potent very quickly. A good reason not to mix it with other drugs until you know how you'll react. My first time I ended up feeling like it was an intense dose of benzos with additional tactile hallucinations and CEVs. That might sound fun, but it's rather shocking to feel like you're dissolving into a bed while closing your eyes and seeing yourself actually doing so. I guess my point is use caution while trying out Lyrica experimentally.


----------



## Xorkoth

I may be able to get a script for Lyrica... I've gone to see a new doctor because I moved recently and I have always had restless legs... I used to call it crazy legs and nowadays I guess they call it Restless Legs Syndrome.  Anyway Lyrica worked so well for that it was ridiculous.


----------



## TheTwighlight

^^^

One reason I loved Neurontin, but I like Lyrica better. I've had "crazy legs" my whole life, since I was a kid, and it seriously is completely absent with gabapentin or pregabalin in my system. Even small doses of both. High doses make me shake (ie 12g gaba or 1.5+g pregab). I remember when I saw a commercial for restless legs syndrome for the first time I was like "I fucking have that shit!" and couldn't believe that they actually made something for it. I've been bothered by it my whole life, can't even sleep sometimes because it's so bad. It was and is honestly a serious problem that sounds like a joke. But it's not fucking funny, as I guess some of you know, it sucks ass hardcore.


----------



## pixplzthx

I didn't have much luck with Lyrica.  By the time I was taking dosages large enough to help with my pain I was having side effects that I couldn't tolerate.  Mainly, text would essentially 'jump around" on the page.

While "cool and trippy", it didn't do much to increase my productivity at work.

I tolerated Neurontin a little better.  But I could only take it every other day or my thought processes grinded to a halt: "Look mama.  It's a bird."

_edit: typo_


----------



## asecin

i tried it before.
makes u very unbalanced, can barely walk.
its kind of blurry vision and i felt some euphoria just for like few mins.
i dont see it being used recreationaly tho


----------



## asecin

guys, on my pill bottle it says "expires 8th month of 2008" so is it possible to still work fine, or is it expired and just wont work or even make you sick ? plz someone answer


----------



## tadfish

*expensive*

thinking of trying this soon but its look really expensive in australia think its over $100. How does it compare to Gabapentin? and how useful would it be for benzo detox and withdrawals??


----------



## mitragyna

pallidamors said:
			
		

> ^Yep, lyrica can get very potent very quickly. A good reason not to mix it with other drugs until you know how you'll react. My first time I ended up feeling like it was an intense dose of benzos with additional tactile hallucinations and CEVs. That might sound fun, but it's rather shocking to feel like you're dissolving into a bed while closing your eyes and seeing yourself actually doing so. I guess my point is use caution while trying out Lyrica experimentally.


No way...I thought I was allergic, or having an adverse reaction or something. I took 1200 mg of Lyrica and 2400 mg of Gabapentin the other night. Everything was great until I smoked this blunt. Then on my drive home it hit me...exactly what you said about when closing your eyes you feel (and see) like the world is dissolving around you. It was a _real_ mind-fuck for me, especially since I didn't know exactly what was causing me to feel that way. I actually had to pull over to the side of the road for an hour because there was NO WAY I could of kept driving. Had a full blown panic attack too, even on all that Lyrica and Gabapentin! I wonder what Lyrica is doing in the brain to cause this? It certainly does not seem like it would be GABA related. Actually, the closest thing I could compare the Hallucinations to would be Salvia.

I've taken loads of benzos before, and I've never felt the kind of hallucinogenic properties that I did with Lyrica. Like pallidamors said, be careful with Lyrica!


----------



## Jabberwocky

wiggi said:
			
		

> IV Lyrica has no rush whatsoever and is absolutely pointless. So if you are reading this and thinking about banging some, don't.



my sentiments exactly.

the though crossed my junkie mind, but common sense prevailed and i took it orally.  it's got too good of an oral BA to even risk injecting it.


----------



## randmanq

i found a whole bunch of 75mg pills, and I'm about to sniff some. don't tell me i'm an idiot because I already know, i just love to sniff stuff. hope it works, i'll probably start out with a smaller dose since 600mg up the nose would be hard to do


----------



## Temeraroius

^^Earlier in the thread someone said that thats what their doctor prescribed them so I assume so.


----------



## Aldousage

I smoke pot as a medicine to combat epilepsy, but the effects only last a few hours. For that reason, I sometimes have seizures in my sleep. Taking a couple preggies (300 mg total) before bed keeps me convulsion-free til my morning bowl of medical mj!

Pregabalin was originally designed to be an anticonvulsant, but was later found to also be an effective medicine to combat mild to severe muscular pain (incl. fibromyalgia).

Peacelove,
Aldousage


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

what exactly is lyrica doing in the brain, lol. i tried to read that 4000 paragraph breakdown they give you with it, but it was a bit over my head. something about altering calcium channel activity? ive never taken just GABA so i have no means of comparison.

how hard do you think lyrica is on your mind/body/heart(the physical one)/soul in the long run compared to opiates/benzos/psychs/stims?  

anybody?


----------



## Aldousage

It makes my mind wander, my body flop, and my heart warm and squishy. As for my soul, I lost that in an accident in the early nineties.

Pregabalin is still a very young drug, TRPPNASS. Ask me this question in a few years, and I'll let you know if my memory has been damaged. After all, pregabalin is still a very young drug.

Peacelove,
Aldousage


----------



## bob_arctor

xorkoth: you may increase the effects of lyrica by consuming 1-2 grams of l-theanine at the same time.


----------



## randmanq

swim wants to take lyrica to get high, but she is on anti depressants, zoloft. Would it be okay to do, or is this a bad mixture?


----------



## paint2100

I was just put on lyrica and will be upping to 300mg. I hope its effective for anxiety. Anyone else using it for anxiety?


----------



## randmanq

i read in multiple places that its good for anxiety


----------



## pallidamors

randmanq said:
			
		

> swim wants to take lyrica to get high, but she is on anti depressants, zoloft. Would it be okay to do, or is this a bad mixture?



AFAIK they shouldnt interact dangerously, but given that lyrica can have weird side effects on its own, I'd expect the likelihood for that to happen to increase if mixed in rec dosages with other drugs.

I know people who have been on SSRIs and taken therapeutic doses without a problem, but I don't know what would happen if the dosage of lyrica was increased.


----------



## TorchwoodLabs

I was prescribed this and found out on my first dose that It's one for me to avoid.

I have severe reactions to most all 'Nerve damage' meds, espesh' those that are anti-convulsant... (that whole family of Anti-convulsants that the docs scripted out for just about any pain over the past4 years)...

Well, I took just the one doseage as per doc's instructions.

Within an hour I was flopping around on the floor like a fish outta' water, after the seizure I was was left with slight / partial paralasis down the right hand side of my face & my right arm...

Called the doc, was suggested to increase the dosage???

I had almost had enough of him prior to this anyways, he had asured me that this was nothing like Nurontin or any of that family of drugs, that it wasn't prone to cause seizures or have any bad side effects, that it was OK to take dispite my heart condition...

Obviously no longer one of my doctors...

Since then I have had 1 other doctor & two specialist that I see suggest this med for other conditions...

How much of a 'kick back' can they be getting for this stuff?


----------



## randmanq

i sniffed and swallowed over a gram last night, 15 75mg pills to be exact. I can still feel it this morning, it was a crazy night.


is this stuff easy to get addicted to? I've been abusing it for the past 4 days and I'm wondering if I will get any wd?


----------



## randmanq

also how fast does tolerance build up? I haven't noticed any significantly


----------



## TheTwighlight

Tolerance, like Neurontin, doesn't seem to really build up at all. As far as withdrawls go, I have taken it every day for 6-8 weeks before and had little/no problem ceasing. Maybe a little problem once the drug got out of my system, as my RLS came back full fucking force and I couldn't sleep for like 3 or 4 days.


----------



## tadfish

Couldn't get sripted said too new does know much about it. how does it go with opiates, benzos and benzos Taper withdrawals and sleep.


----------



## Solipsis

I've read in too many places that people become dependent on GHB and really overdo it, then it becomes very dangerous not to mention totally horrific to come off it, and they seek help but no one - even professional medical personnel - knows what it's about or what to do.
Now I've also heard from an individual who supplied me with Lyrica that it works wonders when you've been on G for too long a time. Generally benzo's supress monster-anxiety arising from abstaining G but I've experienced first hand how helpful Lyrica is.
I hope medical doctors everywhere will either know this or know where to get this information because it seems important to treatment of GHB addiction.
Besides I've tried Lyrica by itself and I certainly liked the effects!


----------



## TorchwoodLabs

randmanq said:
			
		

> also how fast does tolerance build up? I haven't noticed any significantly



I recall being told that like most meds in this 'family / group' it becomes effective after several days of doses (as prescribed) when treating whatever it was scripted for...

So I shall not say no tollerance, but point to it's 'half life' seeming to be greater than most other meds in that it stays in the system a lot longer, this is an assumption, not gospal BTW...

With the above in mind, I'd say that 'topping up' a buzz would be easier rather than harder and that tollerances may not come into play.

I wouldn't bank on 'never' gaining a tollerance outside of the prescription use / doses, but with it taking 'X' number of doses over 'X' number of days to work correctly on a medical problem it kinda' points to having less of a chance for tollerances...

Again, just an assumption (above). 
Looking it up on the companies page or other RX info sites might reveal the correct answers...

I find that the websites of the meds & a few of the RX sites have some mighty info...

Can we trust these sites, well thats another thread all by itself.


----------



## TheTwighlight

^^^

I can say first hand that Lyrica doesn't really build up a tolerance...but I think it probably _would_ after a while. I doubt it would be very drastic, though. Pregabalin, like certain other drugs, works better when you take it regularly, so you're definitely spot-on there.


----------



## mitragyna

bob_arctor said:
			
		

> xorkoth: you may increase the effects of lyrica by consuming 1-2 grams of l-theanine at the same time.


Nice...I gotta try this. I almost need something like this, because my tolerance is so high that I have a hard time feeling Lyrica now...and I would say I take a fairly high dose (300mg twice daily + 800-1600 mg Gabapentin as needed). I think most of my tolerance is contributed to the fact that I took Gabapentin for quite a while before I started on the Lyrica.


----------



## pdcarter67

*I just took 300 mg of Lyrica for the first time*

I just took 300 mg of Lyrica for the first time and I just feel sick at my stomach.  Is this normal?  i don't really feel "high".  I guess I just feel scared that I will OD on this stuff. ?


----------



## TheTwighlight

^^^

You won't OD on 300mg, but you might be fucked up for 12-18 hours.


----------



## mitragyna

pdcarter67 said:
			
		

> I just took 300 mg of Lyrica for the first time and I just feel sick at my stomach.  Is this normal?  i don't really feel "high".  I guess I just feel scared that I will OD on this stuff. ?


There is absolutely no way you will OD on 300 mg of Lyrica. Assuming you are not mixing it with any other downers. For me it does take quite a while for the effects to fully manifest. Just sit back and enjoy


----------



## pdcarter67

I am pretty messed up now.   
I took it about 8:00 pm and its now 11:41.
I have to be at work in 8 hours so I hope it wears off before then.
Ha...I am tripping pretty bad,


----------



## asecin

8 PAGES ABOUT A FUCKING USELESS DRUG

good job


----------



## Mr Blonde

^ 

How useful.


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

ive been on it for years and there defiantly is a tolerance that builds up after about the 8month  mark.  and that when the w/d's get REAL bad.


----------



## TheTwighlight

asecin said:
			
		

> 8 PAGES ABOUT A FUCKING USELESS DRUG
> 
> good job



I don't say this kind of shit that often, but you're an asshole.


----------



## Audio Terrorist

I found today that taking Lyrica (900mg this time) when your significant other is in your area, your empathy rises a shit load. Not as much as MDMA but still pretty good. I couldn't stop cuddling her and telling her how much I loved her. It was pretty nice. I've never had this effect when taking Lyrica with friends though.


----------



## Audio Terrorist

asecin said:
			
		

> 8 PAGES ABOUT A FUCKING USELESS DRUG
> 
> good job




Just because it doesn't work for you doesn't mean that it doesn't work for other people. I've had times when I've tried shit and felt fuck all but friends have been fucked up on the same thing. Remember, everyone is different, it's a shame that the beautiful drug Lyrica doesn't work for you, try something else.

Also, unconstructive criticism shouldn't have a place on this board. Please at least put a little bit of effort into your post. At least say why you think Lyrica is "A fucking useless drug"


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

Audio Terrorist said:
			
		

> I found today that taking Lyrica (900mg this time) when your significant other is in your area, your empathy rises a shit load. Not as much as MDMA but still pretty good. I couldn't stop cuddling her and telling her how much I loved her. It was pretty nice. I've never had this effect when taking Lyrica with friends though.



yeah, this is for sure.  did she have any?


----------



## Audio Terrorist

TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE said:
			
		

> yeah, this is for sure.  did she have any?



No, she didn't know I had any either. She is very against me taking drugs. Which is a shame because I would love to share this experience with her.


----------



## Audio Terrorist

*Going from 1200-1500mg*

Has anyone tried doses this high? From my first use I have gone up in 300mg steps, and each step had it's own nice effects: 
* 300mg - calm, happy, nice. subtle euphoria(ish feelings)
* 600mg - same as 300mg (Although slightly stronger) with added CEV. 
* 900mg - same as 600mg with stronger CEV and higher feelings of drunkness and euphoria. 
* 1200mg - same as 900mg but with extreme drunkness, enjoyment of music up there closely with MDMA, and really good euphoria.

So does anyone have experiences with 1500mg+ Is it worth it? I find 1200mg a very nice dose but I don't really want to push myself into an uncomfortable experience, especially as it lasts so long. But if taking such a high dose adds something else to the experience it would be something I would like to try.

I've read somewhere that in trials, one of the patients had 8000mg and had no bad clinical effects so I think 1500mg should be pretty safe, it's just about being in a situation where I wish I hadn't had this much isn't a somewhere I want to be (I've been in that situation too many times before, being impatient and not giving shit time to work (other drugs, not Lyrica) so taking more, then a bit more and then shit all kicks in at once and you have a really shitty night).

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## trackmarked

i was on lyrica for heroin withdrawls but got it taken away for abusing it. lame. what sucks tho is that after using it a couple times you'll notice the euphoria dwindling. it seems to lose it's lustor after a few uses for me.


----------



## TheTwighlight

It's extremely effective for neuropathic pain even at low doses. I would also like to add that I've taken Lyrica in doses up to 2g. Pretty much, the more you take, the more disinhibited you become, and the less balance you have. Euphoria rises, too, as well as that "rolling"-type feeling where your body feels really good and music sounds incredible.


----------



## Aldousage

I've been taking 450mg every evening as a bedtime anti-convulsant (can't smoke pot while I sleep).

Iss wonferdul stuuuff...

Peacelove,
Aldousage


----------



## TheTwighlight

Aldousage said:


> Iss wonferdul stuuuff...



True dat. Feels good man.


----------



## Aldousage

I meant to type 225mg nightly, rather than 450mg. One and a half 150mg caps.

I've had as much as 1050mg, and it was fun - in a stumble around like an idiot sort of way. I doubt I'll abuse it to that degree again, partly because I need it medically.

Peacelove,
Aldousage


----------



## TheTwighlight

^

Agreed. Pregabalin seems to be one of those "less is more" drugs.


----------



## morphonorconic

A friend of mine gave me a couple Lyrica capsules a while back.  I had taken Gabapentin,(Neurontin) Pregabalin's predecessor and also a GABA analog, and found the Gabapentin to be somewhat useful, though I experienced some unpleasant side effects from it which led to my disuse.  However, I found the Lyrica to provide better results(as if it was almost cleaner feeling) than the Neurontin without that groggy, dirty sort of feeling.


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

they defiantly have theyre own feelings/effects associated with them while sharing many.


----------



## Aldousage

My wife takes one (150mg) every once in a while, to combat occasional bouts of anxiety or depression. Works like a charm on both counts. It literally brings a tear to my eye just thinking about the transformation.

Peacelove,
Aldousage


----------



## Shattered Mind

My Doc finally gave me 300mg of Lyrica to take Twice a Day...

It helps alot with my anxiety, my thoughts but not the physical symptoms...My Heart...

Any Suggestions to consider...


----------



## taitpeter

^^^^^^
thats good to hear, as long as it doesn't make you too drowsy, or you have already adjusted to it(it takes about a week in most cases) you sound like you got a winner


----------



## rolls

I just snorted 600mg of lyrica, its been about 45minutes and I don't feel anything, what's up with that?


----------



## taitpeter

^^^^^^^^
because snorting lyrica is retarded.........wow


----------



## rath

I've done 2,500mg and 1,050mg of soma. Great drunk feeling. Yeah I had a tolerance I went through 6 bottles in 2 months.


----------



## rolls

taitpeter said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> because snorting lyrica is retarded.........wow



I figured it would be absorbed just as well as eating it on a full stomach.


----------



## TecK415

I'm in the final days of opiate withdrawals... I just took 600mg of lyrica and it's wonderful so far. got me giggling and almost completely erased my withdrawal symptoms.

How people do not think this is recreational I dont understandddd.

man, I;m going to go play some video games.


Edit: up to 750 now, this is my first time with it and so for it's pretty damn cool.


----------



## tanfoglio

thats hella funny. my gfs doc has been giving her sample bottles of lyrica regularly FOR FREE!! they are bottles of 21 capsules(50mg, and 75mg). i have a few bottles she gave me but never thot u could get hi on it. how many mgs do u take to feel it?


----------



## gaz11

*lyrica /pregabalin for anxiety*

I've been prescribed pregabalin for generalised Anxiety Disorder. Apparently it's not well known even in the medical professiona (local GP's)as treatment for anxiety. I was in a phsyc ward begging for diazepam and they wouldnt prescribe benzos. I went to my gp when i got out and got 20mg diazepam/day - that did the trick . I only felt a buzz/calming effect with pregabalin when i took about 600mg but like someone said earlier it makes you zig zag when walking, even the day after and it gives you a terrible dry mouth. I had to take a pint of water to bed cos i kept waking up cos my tongue felt like sandpaper rubbing against my mouth.


----------



## gaz11

if your looking for a good buzz id avoid pregabalin and go for zopiclone 1st and then benzos. the only thing is doctors go rattling on about addiction, and zop/benzos are getting harder to get. thank god for online pharmacies.


----------



## paint2100

Does anyone feel very energized with lyrica I take 300mg a day and if I take it near bedtime it keeps me up. Higher doses though keep me very calm.


----------



## Desdenova

I have a Lyrica question!

I have horrible trouble getting to sleep, and my refill of Ambien fell through.  My doc is trying to figure something out, but it might not be possible

Anyways, when I started Pain Management my doctor first tried Lyrica, gave me a ton of free sample bottles

My question:  Would Lyrica help me sleep/make me drowsy?


----------



## rolls

Desdenova said:


> My question:  Would Lyrica help me sleep/make me drowsy?



It will but if you use it regularly I imagine you will get used to the sedative effects quite fast.


----------



## Desdenova

I haven't taken any since May, and even then it was 2 pills a day for 3 weeks then I stopped

Maybe I'll give it a try

Anyone know what a good dosage would be if all I care about is the drowsiness?


----------



## rolls

600mg didnt effect me when I snorted it, however it must have just had a very long onset (didnt feel anything for 2 hours) as when I woke up I was legless, very drowsy and out of balance. However some people say that 600mg gets them fucked up so maybe try 300 first go, make sure you wait a few hours before redosing.


----------



## Carsick

I've tried 2400mg, and it's all very mild. Ok, I feel a bit pissed and thick, but I also a bit motivated to do some housework, it's also possible I might clean up in here too.l


----------



## Audio Terrorist

OK, I'll go with my experiences as a reference to newbies to pregablin.

300mg: Mood elevation, feel very happy, very calm and slightly drunk, balance goes.

600mg: Same as above but the drunk feeling is stronger. Feel energsed but also a lovely feeling of calm.

900mg: Same as above bu the drunk feeling is very strong, walking in a straight line would be impossible. But still feel fun. Slight euphoria maybe? Appreciation of music increases. Closed eye visuals are strong, bright lights, very straight lines. If you close your eyes you can feel like your somewhere else. Like your actually sat right in the middle of the northern lights. 

1200mg: Same as above but CEV are amazing. You really feel like you've been transported tyo another existence. Everything there is so beautiful and colourful. Feel extremely drunk. Sometimes drowsiness sets in at this dose.

1500mg: Same as above but full out hallucinations. I feel totally wasted like I've had around 15 pints of lager. I turn into a drooling wreck. People turn into champagne bottles, cars turn into people walking dogs. The drowsiness is now almost uncontrollable and it is a big effort to stay awake. I don't reccommend this dose, I know I won't be doing it again.

Either way, with all doses, it always takes 1 & 1/2 to 2 hours for the effects to become noticeable. So don't expect a quick rush. I find the effects slowly come on and then get stronger over about an extra 2 hours. I've not looked into it but I would say around 4 hours after ingestion is when you are most under the influence.  

I must also add that it is a very long acting drug. I have taken a dose of 1200mg at around 15:00 then done my thing, gone to bed and when I wake up, my balance is still a little off and you can still fell slight residual effects.

Be safe and know your limits.


----------



## Audio Terrorist

rolls said:


> 600mg didnt effect me when I snorted it, however it must have just had a very long onset (didnt feel anything for 2 hours) as when I woke up I was legless, very drowsy and out of balance. However some people say that 600mg gets them fucked up so maybe try 300 first go, make sure you wait a few hours before redosing.



I don't think that the snorting was a good idea, with all the fillers etc there is a lot of powder so I think a lot would get lodged and just slowly absorb or drip into the back of your throat. Next time just eat them, it works well, oral bio availablility is really good so there is no reason to do it any other way IMO.


----------



## Newbiana

I was prescribed Lyrica just before going on to heavy opioids, but havent taken them yet. I was prescribed 200 mg tabs. Based on what ive been reading, this seems to be quite the large dose tablet. (unfortunately because I have an excellent doctor, the compromise was I had to try lighter means of pain therapy, which when it was discovered it wasnt just muscular and nerves, but spinal problems about 2 days after Tests and Scans, the heavy hitters came out)  So, I am now on a decreased dose in MSContin (2x 30MG 24 hrs)along with Norco 10 (2 x 4hrs)  and was on Roxicodone 30mg (4 X 24 hrs) prior to the MSContin. Im thinking after talking to my doctor, that his intentions were for me to use these for Opioid Withdrawal whenever it was neccessary for me to finish my exit. Like I said, im still on the MS and Norco so I dont see when Ill be taking these, but hopefully more people will post their stories and kind of give me a better idea if I should pursue other means or if this will be a better solution.

By the way I did read that it can lead to temporary fertility in men, I think it was directly on the Pfizer Lyrica website. My wife is ready for kids, so hopefully this isnt typical.


----------



## dill00000

it made me feel fucking crazy like off the wall i ran through a byo drain and cut my food on bob wire and my friend goes like 15 min later dude your foot is fucked up to hell
i couldnt get high off it for a while after that my friends famaly has a huge quantity of that shit all over the house like atleast 20 bottles theirs probably a lot more


----------



## r00fattack

I want to IV a 50mg lyrica. Safe? not safe?  let me know, friends. =]


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

^ to the above couple posts, do not shoot/snort it. you will gain nothing, and people have died from shooting it. just swallow the shit already! 

does lyrica increase GABA production, or inhibit it?


----------



## r00fattack

Thx. down the hatch it went.

have i mentioned that i love bluelighters?


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

^ i love 'em too man! 

people taking lyrica, i just read that it stunts production of glutamate as well as noradrenaline. now, i know i can take dl-phenylalanine or l-dopa to substitute this, but should i be taking anything to supplement the glutamte. its a pretty important neurotransmitter it seems. and ive been taking lyrica daily for years, should i be worrying?


----------



## mitragyna

Shattered Mind said:


> My Doc finally gave me 300mg of Lyrica to take Twice a Day...
> 
> It helps alot with my anxiety, my thoughts but not the physical symptoms...My Heart...
> 
> Any Suggestions to consider...


I also take 300 mg twice daily, seems to be the right dose for my anxiety. I could go higher but I don't want my tolerance to go to high. I hear that it can be a bitch coming off a high dose of Lyrica. 

Sorry, I have no info about the heart thing.


----------



## DJ25

Received my Lyrica today- 75 mg caps. I'm excited after reading this thread, so will report back later.
I think I'll start at 300 mg later on and will report back : )


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

^dont build your tolerance any sooner than you have to.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Within 12 years of being prescribed medications Lyrica has been the best drug ever prescribed to me for my problems...Bi-Polar, anxiety issues, restless leg syndrome, fibromyalgia and drug addiction. 

I no longer have problems getting to sleep. Its helped the suffering of fibromyalgia. It got me off the Suboxone with little to no physical withdrawal symptoms. Its given me a desire not only to socialize but enjoy life. Its also surprisingly stabilized my mood.

I'm prescribed 450mg and tolerance hasn't increased like benzodiazepines.


----------



## coolcontincruizer

sounds like the sheet. would love to try a smash of that.


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

K'd out- exactly. id say its pretty much the closest to a wonder drug thats came out yet, lol. 

all though, rebound effects and withdrawal can be quite the bitch.


----------



## emkee_reinvented

TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE said:


> ^dont build your tolerance any sooner than you have to.



does tolerance build with normal as prescribed use? i am since today on 2x 75mg which feels as a lowish dose. not suprisenly, till yesterday i was on benzodiazepines not daily but i am using that as reference. and find the lyrica at this dose more subtle then 0.25 alprazolam or 30 mg chloordiazepoxide but beneficial. 

lyrica seems to have no dampening effect on my emotions and the gaba blanket effect is def not there, which is what i hoped for and why i asked my doc to switch me over. besides some very minimal drowsiness pregabalin/ lyrica is not like a benzo at all, at this dose at least. 

in the long term this seems like a great anti-anxiety/ mood stabilizer drug. as long as you don t have to keep upping your dose to reach that effect.


----------



## DJ25

emkee_reinvented said:


> does tolerance build with normal as prescribed use? i am since today on 2x 75mg which feels as a lowish dose. not suprisenly, till yesterday i was on benzodiazepines not daily but i am using that as reference. and find the lyrica at this dose more subtle then 0.25 alprazolam or 30 mg chloordiazepoxide but beneficial.
> 
> lyrica seems to have no dampening effect on my emotions and the gaba blanket effect is def not there, which is what i hoped for and why i asked my doc to switch me over. besides some very minimal drowsiness pregabalin/ lyrica is not like a benzo at all, at this dose at least.
> 
> in the long term this seems like a great anti-anxiety/ mood stabilizer drug. as long as you don t have to keep upping your dose to reach that effect.



I totally agree with you. I tried Lyrica for the first time last night and am still feeling the drug, this is some interesting stuff. I did take a recreational dose of 600 mg in 2 separate doses. The first dose I felt nothing but a mild sedation so I waited around another hour and took another 300 mg and got the same. Then after around 2.5 hours the stuff really kicked in. It felt like the strongest drug I've taken at the time.

I was tripping my ass off- the walls in my room were closing in and then flying back  to normal position, the ceiling was coming down I could not walk or move properly, my balance and co-ordination was fucked- so I think my dose was a bit large for me. I felt much more effects but they are hard to explain.

Today I took a few Provigil to wake me up plus caffeine.The the effects don't seem to be like a benzo, just have a happy feeling. just relaxed and happy, also more confident in myself. Colours  are more pronounced and rich. It feels a bit like when I first took Paroxetine.

I am definetaly going to keep experimenting with this, but I think I'll keep the doses much lower and use it theraputically, as I do suffer from from GAD.


----------



## emkee_reinvented

could have warned you bout that dose being high DJ25, harm reduction vs head first, things must have gotten pretty incoherent  over there. there is a chronologie in the experience i see. onset is very unnoticeable and slow,  then beng drowsiness some loss of balance, i noticed giddyness. 

but nothing i could really put my finger on. after the beng it resembled some aspects of ghb. some point later it felt a bit like comin up on mdma and there was some traces akin to ketamine dissociation. but after all my previous drug experiences and reading you automatically use that as references. but like you wrote kinda hard to explain it is unique. 

i got lyrical at the peak which was a bit embarresing for a medication to do at a therapeutic dosage, but i am not complaining. after this i got the name given to this compound by pfizer. 

it did hit me harder today then yesterday at the same dosage, but that could be accounted for by me getting more aware of the effects, and it feels like its effects linger on pretty long. i am def not baseline. i like it!


----------



## oh-pana321

i got prescribed lyrica today, 150 mg's once a  day before bed.

i have a pretty high tolerance for gabapentin, i do about 3-5 grams to cattch a nice high, but in the past couple of weeks i hardly one

will i be able to act straight in school of of 3 150 mg capsules? im sorry i wouldve done the math but fuck it im on top of the world with this oxycodone in me

so oral is the best method?


----------



## Starsha

*Lyrica*

I was prescribed lyrica today... 50mg 3x's daily. I have been taking 7.5mg of Hydrocodone (3 pills) 3x's a day for the last 3 months... 

I enjoy the high floaty feeling of the hydrocodone as well as the energy and pain relief that it gives.

Is there any chance that I am going to enjoy taking lyrica as much as I enjoy taking Hydrocodone? Will I need to take a higher dose than prescribed in order to get "that feeling"?

Any information will help... pros and cons BOTH


----------



## johanneschimpo

By "that feeling" do you mean the feeling of hydrocodone? If so, you will *never* get "that feeling" from lyrica, because its a totally different drug with a totally different mechanism of action.
Hydrocodone is an opioid. (Opioids feel good.) Lyrica (pregabalin) is not an opioid. It will feel totally different. I highly doubt you will like it nearly as much. Its just not the same.

Any information will help, you say? 

_Did you search? _


----------



## spunkynaz

Lyrica is going to make you feel drunk and run into walls. That's why people like it! Nowhere NEAR the same warm/energetic/at ease feeling you get from hydro.. Although, some people say that the Lyrica blends well with the opiate high... I never noticed a difference. 

I don't know how to post links, but there's a thread specifically for Lyrica/Pregabalin. Lots of opinions and info there.


----------



## Mr Blonde

Merged Starsha's question into the Lyrica thread; also, re-naming and adding to the Mega Thread directory.


----------



## tch2296@gmail.com

Who has died from shooting Lyrica? The oroginal poster said he thought injecting pregabalin was the best way to do it...

Does anyone actually have any experience doing this?

Lyrica barely does anything at all for me, but I am interested in using it to combat heroin withdrawals


----------



## edarrin

^ Not sure if it's water soluble or not.  I f it is then it can be IV'd like any other water  soluble drug. Might be nice actually. I like Lyrica. It is pretty active orally at above 'recommended' doses.


----------



## Thebullet

will 75mgs lyrica help ya sleep?
Im out of hydro's till monday dammit.....
I have Lyrica but have never taken it


----------



## Cane2theLeft

edarrin-  What kind of doses are you talking about? I am prescribed 300mg/day and I have taken very large doses orally and even tried insufflation and barely got any sedation and no euphoria. I hear a lot of people say they enjoy lyrica but I haven't felt anything recreational for it... I just know its virtually a wonder drug for pain from my nerve damage.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Thebullet said:


> will 75mgs lyrica help ya sleep?
> Im out of hydro's till monday dammit.....
> I have Lyrica but have never taken it



75mg was never able to knock me out, though it may help you.  what is your tolerance like to other benzos?


----------



## brianxymox

I remember taking lyrica for the first time about 3 years ago when my doctor was giving it to me to help with back pain when I was kicking a methadone habit. She gave me tons of samples, like 50 bottles with 30 pills each in them. Most the 50 and 75 mg one's. I knew nothing about it and back then I could barely find anything on this site to tell me if it was recreational or what dose to take. I did some research and ended up taking 1500mg my first time and went to a party. I honestly didn't enjoy it the first time because I kept feeling like I was going to fall over, and overall I felt sort of ominous. I still was curious about it and ther next day took 1800 to see if I had the same effect... this may sound stupid but certain drugs effect me wierdly the first time I take them, but I end up liking them later on (hello opiates). Anyway, something seriously clicked the second time I took it, I didn't feel any opiate withdrawal (from my previous methadone addiciton) and even felt like wandering the 'burbs late night going on an "adventure". I was thoroughy fucked up. Wobbly feeling but extremely euphoric, and energetic. Very rare for 2 weeks into kicking a year and a half long methadone addiction. I remember thinking this drug was going to EXPLODE amongst users, and I'm suprised at how long it's taken (3 years later) and a classification of schedule 4 to finally see people posting regularly about it on here. I don't think my doctor would have prescribed it to me if it was scheduled at the time, but it wasn't, thank god it wasn't. Although the drug loses it's magic for me by the 5th or 6th dose (then I have to wait a month or so to be able to feel it properly) but those 5 or 6 doses are always amazing. I can honestly say when kicking an opiate habit, I prefer this drug to suboxone or benzos anyday. Don't get me wrong, suboxone is great, but it has no bonus effects for me. It just makes me stone sober, at least lyrica makes me happy.


----------



## fentafill

well well well....i cant believe its taken me this long to stumble upon the LYRICA-MEGA THREAD ( i always like to pretend im speaking into a mega-phone when i talk about MEGA-THREADS ...echo echo echo).  i was on lyrica for 3 years on and off (mostly on) at a prescribed dose of 300mg a day. However, seeing how i never take ANYTHING "as prescribed" i was probably actually downing 900mg of that shizz a day. i have to agree with everyone else who says this seems to be a miracle drug! i suffer from fibromyalgia as well as straight up arthritis and chronic back pain. so this stuff really does take care of the aches and pains...not to mention it produces a good nod and a nice tipsy feeling.  ive been accused of being on opiates MANY times when i was actually on lyrica. now just to clarify... nothing gets me off like a big bottle of opiates....but when youre in rehab and trying to kick the habit, Lyrica really is the next best thing. And then when you kick rehab and decide to crawl back into the oxy bottle, add a little lyrica to the mix and youve got a nice combo. 

my ONLY problem with sustained lyrica use is the weight gain. i put on 30 lbs while i was on that shizz. 30 lbs! And being the weight conscious FREAK that i am, i dropped the lyrica as fast as i could when my doc told me it was most likely the reason i had gained so much weight.  Give me skinny or give me death. the ONLY thing worth gaining 30lbs is a lifetime supply of fent...

and for all of you curious souls who are just dyyying to know....YES, i lost the 30 lbs...and then some =)


----------



## TheTwighlight

johanneschimpo said:


> By "that feeling" do you mean the feeling of hydrocodone? If so, you will *never* get "that feeling" from lyrica, because its a totally different drug with a totally different mechanism of action.
> Hydrocodone is an opioid. (Opioids feel good.) Lyrica (pregabalin) is not an opioid. It will feel totally different. I highly doubt you will like it nearly as much. Its just not the same.
> 
> Any information will help, you say?
> 
> _Did you search? _



Definitely very different drugs in terms of effects, but I for one like pregabalin leugues more than hydrocodone. Different strokes for different folks. Then again, I have fibromyalgia, so the the painkilling effect of Lyrica is much better than hydro.


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

^fent- you can keep the weight off, you just have to work at it.  ive been on lyrica for 3-4 years and i probably havnt gained more than 5. and thats just cuz im 23 and still growing. 

so has anyone else heard about this pregabalin transdermal patch someone mentioned? i find 1 or 2 obscure referances on google, and they are in euro language i dont speak, lol. but that makes sense as it is reported to be made by the swedes.


----------



## johanneschimpo

Considering doses of pregabalin are generally in the hundreds of milligrams per day, I don't think you'll find it in a transdermal patch. Sorry.


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

there was mention of it on google from foreign sites. i dunno, some member named valium mentioned it and i just went googling and found a couple referances to it.


----------



## johanneschimpo

I'm not doubting that anyone mentioned or, nor that you found foreign references to it, I'm just saying it sounds odd. Maybe its new technology they're playing with, because the mechanics of a pregabalin patch would be far different from fentanyl and bupe (the dose would be hundreds of times larger).


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^I am sure a pregabalin patch would be far different but I just wanted to add that the lidoderm patches I have contain 700mg of lidocaine per patch or 50mg per gram in an aqueous base. They are 3"x5''. 

I am not sure what you were referring to bringing up the size compared to bupe and fentanyl and I could be misunderstanding you. I just wanted to demonstrate that my lidocaine patches contain 700mg and most lyrica patients use from 75mg-300mg a day, some going up to 450mg.

Am I not considering some factor relevant to what you were saying?


----------



## fentafill

TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE said:


> ^fent- you can keep the weight off, you just have to work at it.  ive been on lyrica for 3-4 years and i probably havnt gained more than 5. and thats just cuz im 23 and still growing.
> 
> so has anyone else heard about this pregabalin transdermal patch someone mentioned? i find 1 or 2 obscure referances on google, and they are in euro language i dont speak, lol. but that makes sense as it is reported to be made by the swedes.




youre right.... if you work at it you can def keep the weight off on lyrica.  if i were on it now im sure id have no problem bc i would be conscious of the possible weight gain.  last time i had no idea...plus i was comatose from all the other stuff i was on...so i didnt really notice anything at that time.


----------



## Newbiana

I have 200mg capsules of this and I have mixed feelings about it after 3 weeks. The first week, when going through opiate withdrawal it was very soothing. Great mood, and a smiling face (even though inside I was a wreck from stopping 60mg oxy's and 8mg dillies) Sometimes, Id be wired at night after work, and not much sleep to be had, then sometimes, in the morning it was opposite and Id be out like a light, hard to wake back up. Also there was a very conscious euphoria (felt like I was drunk and having an acid afterglow), and that has since subsided, although I hadnt changed the dose from 300mg a day. I still get wobbly legs on it from time to time, and it can be annoying especially if you walk around at work all day. Usually that lasts only a couple hours. 

There is certainly a recreational value here, and the xanax just seemed to make me tired and not worth it compared to these. There is a lot of different feelings associated with this medicine that I get. Here are the main ones, not always together, and sometimes different each day:
1.) wobbly legs, drunk feeling so to speak
2.) extreme happiness, really enjoy music, movies etc etc 
3.) get very talkative
4.) sedating
5.) cloudy head after consuming and then subsequently sleeping for a couple hours
6.) random double or even triple sneezes (sometimes off and on for a couple hours)
7.)  all out peripheral vision hallucination combines with blurry vision ( I had this when taking 400mg total after 2 hours or so) this is like a mild trip or an afterglow of a hard one.
8.) blurry vision

There seems no consistency on side effects, and is usually day to day different. It does however rely heavily on what you are going through naturally. 
For instance in the day to evening, If I had enough sleep the night before Im wide awake and feeling more pleasant effects. If I am tired without more then 6 hours of sleep I feel all of the effects then get really tired after 2 hours and want to crash to bed. 

Its a bizarre pharma. but overall pleasant.


----------



## menaces

YES I've been waiting for a thread like this. No one knows how recreational lyrica can be, if i dont have opiates, id prefer lyrica over anything including pot or booze. but i find it builds a tolerance extremely quickly, as soon as 2 days and your dose does nothing. but if you wait 2 days it goes back down to zero it seems.

I'm currently on 150 3x a day to help with nerve pain in my left elbow, and to stop the hyper sensitivity to opiates i have from being on them so long, since this medication works so well with fybromyalga(sp?) patients and since there both practicly the same thing.

For me, i take about 1050mg of lyrica and i get nice. not enough to knock me out but enough to make me feel like im on a light opiate, benzo, some pot and a little xtc.

But for people just starting and wanting to try it out, the starting recreational dose i've read from a few studies is exactly 450mg in a non tolerant patient. And also lyrica is different, just because it doesnt kick in within 20 minutes doesnt mean it won't. Lyrica takes as long as 2 hours to kick in for me, but when it does it lasts for hours.

Also be careful, some stumbling might accur, and double vision. Also you know its kicked in when your tounge feels swollen when you swish it around your mouth.


----------



## johanneschimpo

i'll have to post something back to you cane, just give me a moment.


----------



## bennyZA

I read this entire thread, and I didn't find to many specifics on Lyrica + other substances, so I decided to do a report for you guys. I also need to mention  1mg Clonazapam 3 times a day (so i get 90 1mg kpins a month, 90!)... but I when I'm doing drugs I make sure I have them on me just in case I freak out or my friends freak out...

Setting: I was coming down from some very "dirty" rolls (Everyone who tried them had tiny pupils, instead of the usual "dished" eyes, and everyone one felt like shit! I also tried to smoke a cigarette, which I always do when rolling, but this time I almost vomited after the first drag... tell tail sign that something is wrong) I took 2 of of the rolls before I  went to the concert at my University  (purple with dog outpress, STAY AWAY!), No one enjoyed the rolls, and at the concert I crowd surfed and was dropped very hard several times, so I am really sore.  I also drank approximately 7 beers, trying to feel better.  I was still not feeling well, even 7 hours after taking the rolls, then I found this thread and I remembered I was once prescribed Lyrica, 300mg tabs over a year ago.  They were simpley sitting in my bedroom for over a year, so I took 2 of them once I got home to try to make me feel better, for the pain of falling and being miserable 'cause of these long lasting, uncomfortable rolls:  At the concert, things were okay at first.  I was talkative and empathetic, but much more aggressive then I usually am, which was a very odd thing for a "roll". Once the rolls really kicked in, I started to feel very confused and could not see straight, I also became very "stupid", angry, and was bother by sound, even the music from the headliners. I also became very unfriendly... At the after party I sat in a chair and said nothing, I simply stared people down.  I definitely had an opiate buzz which was very uncomfortable because I do not like opiates.  I also couldn't really think, at all, which really bothered me. Also I'm very familiar with MDMA, and I KNOW this was not the real thing, my hypothesis is that it was tmfpp, bzp, fentanyl, and some ketamine). At the after party  I started eating kpins, somewhere around 5 hours after the I took the rolls (which were still going STRONG)  I popped the kpins every once in awhile at the after party (probably 5mg total), while simply sitting in a chair feeling terrible and nodding out. I decided I needed to go home because the kpins weren't doing anything,  and over the course of the party I also injested Alcohol, MJ, and one tiny bump of amphetamine, desperately trying to feel better

Then I read this thread, and I decided to try and use Lyrica to help me come down... (this is the most combo of substances I ever took... I can't stress enough how bad I was feeling.)

Experience
Time: midnight, Currently i was on 7 or 8 beers, MJ, 5mgs of Kpins, and rolls that still were going after taking them 8 hours earlier. I decided to watch a movie on TV.  I felt cold, nauseas, and the sounds from the TV were very annoying, but I left it on while i stared at the screen but did not pay attention to the movie... I WAS MISERABLE

Time: 1:00 am,  I read this thread and read the posts that call this drug the wonder drug.  I realized I had a bunch of 300mg capsules and ate 2.

Time: 1:15 am, I felt bad still, and also read on this thread that snorting is dumb, buta nother post said that snorting lyrica hits you with 5 min.  So I insufflated 300mg more, 'cause I kinda enjoy snorting. Total I was on 900mg

Time: 1:30 am. I started to feel a littler better, but not great.  I was watching the original star wars on TV, and despite seeing them a million times, I was really enjoying the flick and the sound no longer bothered me.

Time: 2:30.  I passed out, hard, and unknowingly.  I was incredibly sedated, most likely due to the Kpins and the dirty rolls + Lyrica + Alcohol, which are all increase GABA in your brain.  I continued to watch star wars, this time I was barely moving and could not take my eyes off the TV.

Time: 3:30.  I accidentally passed out again, hard and at an unknown time.  I woke up and felt weird and very confused about my surroundings. I went to the bathroom to brush my teeth (for no reason, i had already brushed my teeth several times since I was home).  I brushed my teeth slowly and sloppily for at least 5 minutes, because I truly did not know what was going on.

Time: 4:00 am.  I passed out again, but this time only for a few minutes.  I woke up with the most uncomfortable dry mouth (probably the lyrica) but I was aware of my surrounding finally, and I decided to smoke a cigarette.

Time: 4:10am.  I went outside to smoke a cigarette.  I had the most difficult time putting on my slippers, took me at least a minute to get them on and they are goddamn slipper!  I didn't really care though.  I went outside to smoke and could barely walk, at all.  After getting on slippers, I "walked" outside... Which means I was stumbling, I fell down a couple times, I could barely open the door, and could barely light my cigarette.  Even while standing I was still falling and stumbling.  I barely noticed the cigarette I smoked, I couldn't taste it, and I felt no buzz what so ever.

Time: 4:30am.  I was trying to go to sleep but I dropped a glass and had to clean it up.  It was one of the most difficult things ever, even though I was sitting down, I was swaying back and forth and the glass kept falling out of the dust pan.  I still wanted to sleep after breaking the glass, but all of a sudden I had a sudden desire to do chores, despite my state of mind, and the time.  I also no longer felt tired, but I did feel sedated.  At this point I also noticed that I had the worst dry mouth ever, like another post said my tongue felt like "sand paper". 

Time: 4:45am.  Again I tried to set up my bed so I could sleep and finally not feel shitty, but then I realized I started to feel good, really good.  I was having slight hallucinations in my peripheral vision (not like acid visuals, but like clouds, every where.  I also noticed that things were moving in and out).  This is when I started writing this long ass report.  

Time: 5:28am.  This is the current time right now.  The visuals are stronger but still not intense, mostly they are things in my peripheral vision, and things moving in and out.  My CEV's were pretty weak, i saw some blocks, and I saw a tunnel off in the distance, but I'm pretty sure it was all placebo .  Also  my body is incredibly relaxed: my jaw is just hanging down, I'm completely reclined in my chair my hands are barely working (I misspelled almost every other word).  I barely want to move at all... but for some reason typing this report is very enjoyable right now.  Besides writing I cant pay attention to anything, I'm almost completely sedated (what kinda drug does that!)  The sun is coming up, and I'm hearing birds... which I absolutely can't stand cause it makes feel like a pathetic druggie just staying up all night and doing a plethora of substances.  However, right now I don't really care, at all.  

Time: 5:38am.  I just got up to throw something away (why am I cleaning up at random moments!) I stood up and my knees almost gave out and I could barely make it to the trash can, I was moving in all sorts of direction and very little control of my legs.  Besides that, the mental effects have seemed to wear off, I cant think straight, but I can accomplish any task... my brain is totally on auto pilot.

Time: 5:43am.  So now I realized this is ridiculous that I am still writing despite being on another planet mentally.  I want to stop, but on I'm auto pilot... a very weird feeling.  No CEVs. slight OEVs, and I'm moving around like I drank a fifth of whiskey to myself.  But I feel really good overall in an unexplainable way. 

Conclusion 
First off, this is a very underground drug, and the effects are very unique but pleasant.  The Lyrica has pretty much canceled out all the other effects i was feeling from the rolls.  By the way this is not my first time taking Lyrica recreationally, and the effects this time are the same as the other times, so I'm not really sure how the other substances effected this trip.  It made me feel so much better so quickly, even more then 5mg of kpins, which should have completely sedated me, or knocked me the fuck out.  I would say the Lyrica trip is definitely worth trying. It is so unique, and it pleasant. It is superb landing gear because it seems to cancel out any other substances, it also takes away any bad thoughts, and it kills pain, which I was in alot of.  However, the most interesting part is that it has an amphetamine like effect that makes you want to do chores.  Which also makes you focus with a perfect example being this "thesis" which took me over an hour to write (because my muscles are very hard to control right now)  even though I really want to sleep.  One thing I don't agree with is that it lasts to long:  At this point it is obviously wearing off and it has only been about 4 hours, which is kinda disappointing because I still haven't listened to music which is one of the greatest tests to see if a substance is really enjoyable.  Also, it is worth mentioning that at this point I'm not really tired, even though I feel really sedated.  I'm considering either plugging another 300mg, or insufflating another amount, even though I'm not sure if it will kick in quickly.  

Summary
I'm incredibly messed up, but it feels like just the Lyrica and not the other substances.  It is enjoyably but VERY different from any other substance.  It is powerful and intense.  It is not something you take and go out in public (in my opinion) because you have almost no control of you body, you kinda just stumble around and you look like your absolutely shitfaced.  It is very relaxing hence why you have very little control off your movement.  It sedates your entire body, and makes you kinda tired.  Also, there are slight visuals open eyed, but I'm not getting the CEVs.  But, all these effects are small compared to it's most unique feature: it is obviously a downer, but it makes you want to do specific tasks, like chores; or... spending 2 hours writing a report while I'm on the substance and very inebriated! Which, by the way I think is more genuine because I'm doing a play by play on the effects, not an after action report.  

PS: I'm not sober - at all - so this ridiculous "thesis" may not make sense to some people.  I really just wanted to do a report while on the substance.  But now I'm going to smoke a cig...


----------



## Mr Blonde

^ Very detailed, but it doesn't help that the combo is mainly 'lyrica + mystery substance'. 

You could also try posting a trip report in that section of this site if you like, I haven't checked but there might be some lyrica combo reports there as well.


----------



## bennyZA

Very true.

Just want to say though, that that was my first post on bluelight, so I wasn't really sure were I should have posted it

Also I want to mention that my main thesis was combining Lyrica + a ton of substances the Lyrica seems to cancel out all the others.  However I will take your advice and post it in a different thread.


----------



## Mr Blonde

^ Well it very well can go in this thread here since it relates to Lyrica, but if you want to make more posts like that there is a whole section of this site dedicated to them and they would probably like reports as detailed as yours.


----------



## MrIbis

I've tried lyrica a few times, i had a sheet of it at one point, a friend of mine had a major bike accident a while ago, so he has lyrica and oxy - the lyrica scripts are extremely expensive here in australia... i know in the us you dont have a pharmaceutical scheme like we do to subsidize most medications (PBS).. With the concession cost for most medicines for me being only $5.30 it's pretty good...

From reading i did at the time i was taking this stuff to help with withdrawal from tricyclic antideps. It worked well, as well as opioid withdrawal. Didn't think it had any recreational value though


----------



## Dr. Flobbert

I took 900mgs first time in successive doses.... was very fucked up for hours then when I came down (about 8 hours after last dose) i took several bong rips and drank half a 40 of steel reserve, and proceeded to pass the fuck out. any explanation?


----------



## Mr Blonde

^ You were still under CNS depression from the lyrica and the alcohol and marijuana pushed you into passing out?


----------



## Dr. Flobbert

no not really i felt pretty sober prior to taking the BRs and drinking.  Also i hadnt smoked in over 2 weeks which might have added to it.  Also my lyrica experience was very different than the ones described.  I just felt very sedated, could barely move but felt awesome.  This lasted for about 5 hours.


----------



## Mr Blonde

^ Just because you didn't feel the effects of it anymore doesn't mean it wasn't still in your system able to cause havoc. The break from marijuana smoking probably added to it too.


----------



## hexxx

After using Lyrica for about a year (maybe more, can't remember) I've had enough chances to experiment. If taken with some other euphoriant like an opiate (high dose codeine / fent / tramadol is all I have experience with) it can be extremely euphoric but will numb some of the aspects of the opiates. 

One of my favourite cocktails is 600-750mg Lyrica, 400-500mg codeine (I had quite a tolerance so it's a lowish dose for me - will probably feel stronger now) and 4-5 really good HBWR seeds, enough to make you see patterns in textures without concentrating, but not too much that the walls start melting. Not too psychedelic or inciteful but extremely euphoric if anything. I take Cardura and Prexium to counteract the increase in bl pressure from the LSA.  I don't do it often because I can feel the vascular constriction properties of HBWR - I have an undiagnosed problem with bl pressure fluctuations in both directions (kidneys+heart perfect - stupid ass docs don't know WTF) it goes from too low 80/50 to ST3 to hypertensive crisis 250/150 (only in hospital - never been higher than 200/110 at home). Any ways, the Lyrica + opiate is to modify the stimulating body load from the HBWR from uncomfortable to something extremely enjoyable. You feel like you're floating on clouds if you close your eyes - I can't imagine taking HBWR by itself. Give it a try if you have used all the ingredients before and take a smaller dose of opiate than usual, increase as required.  

Most I've taken is 1,500mg which kept me awake, was stimulating - I had taken large doses of Midazolam for the past few days, in the order of 80mg / day for 5 days which is about 6x the max dose. After stopping, that I night I got that feeling of cold, shock and panic about nothing. I realized that maybe I might be experiencing some sort of panic attack or w/d symptom from taking so much Midaz. and abruptly stopping, it had happened the previous time I did it - I was using so much because I was so desperate to get to sleep the past few days (practically bed ridden with pain - chronic insomniac) and the Midazolam was working for 2-3 hours at a time and then I'd wake up in pain. Also I know Lyrica has been trialled in alcohol + benzo w/d so I decided to increase the amount.

I swear the Lyrica + "Midazollamed after-party" made me trip, I saw extremely vivid CEVs - Midazolam is known to do that if you take continuously and stop, Lyrica does so too at high doses, together they were a GABA psychedelic experience - if someone can explain that? Dreaming while you're awake - I felt like I was in a dream the whole time. I watched the movie Alexander on TV and well, you know how psychs or weed make movies more intense? Same goes for this combo - except I eventually didn't know WTF was going on. Just watching pictures, closing my eyes periodically to "see" the sound. I had to use my laptop to check out the plot afterwards. The colours were blurred and it was very difficult to recognize who was who, even though I have a large TV set running from a clear digital source (at first I thought it was the TV and started messing with it like a retard). The Lyrica helps with the paranoia of the Midaz w/d but it's not really a nice experience because you still feel a bit crappy. Maybe 0.5mg Xanax or Clonazepam would go down well with that.

The long term side effects of chronic use are low levels of concentration, impaired cognitive abilities (my spelling has gone to shit - getting better as the dose drops), lack of motivation, lack of drive, loss of vocab. I'm keen to get off it so I can get on with my life without having a chemical impair my thinking everyday. It's a major impairment - now I know how some of the dumber guys at school must have felt. Although I can still churn out source code like a machine, if push comes to shove - I'm just not as inciteful in the boardroom - or I struggle to phrase my sentences, which previously had almost perfect grammar and diverse vocab - obviously this is where your intellect is important in securing clients. The worst thing is forgetting what went on in important meetings or getting a project from the boss and totally forgetting absolutely everything he said about it - worse if you start arguing with him and tell him he's mad 

I will be using amps for my next big meeting with clients who will bring in a lot of money - wish it could be modafinil but it's diffcult to get in my situation. My docs all pass the buck because they all think it's almost exactly like adderall / ritalin / desoxyn / dexedrine and has the same abuse potential. 

So watch out for long term side effects - OFF TOPIC: I'd hate to be taking other psychoactive anti-convulsant meds. My uncle recently was misdiagnosed with epilepsy and he spent a whole night staring at the fire because he was seeing weird patterns and fractals (lol). He hated it. His epilepsy turned out to be bl pressure meds messing with his white blood cells. BACK OT:

It's cool to take every now and then - and a total GODSEND for neuralgia. I had to take 3600mg x 3 Neurontin to get the same effect (ie no pain in my dropped foot). Otherwise it took the maximum amount allowable of IV morphine once hourly in ICU just to settle it - it felt worse than my badly shattered hip. 2 months afterwards it went into full blown neuralgia, which meant no amount of opiates did anything. The only things that worked were weed, amphetamines/methcathinone/MDMA (made the pain much worse the next day), Lyrica and Neurontin.


----------



## CollegeoftheUnseen

Just another varying perspective. Lyrica is quite shitty:

1) It is very expensive, insurance or not. Shit, $50 a bottle w/ insurance, has to equal $10+ a pill streetwise right?

2) It is what I call a "head med," like shitty muscle relaxers, amitripaline, etc., it messes w/ my mind when I don't want it to.

3) Very little recreational value FOR ME. (And others as we've seen).

4) BUT, I've heard that it works medical wonders for all kinds of people and symptoms for those that can afford to take it.

Overall - DOUBLE YUCK!


----------



## Madmike

Damn. I took 1500 mgs 5 hours ago. 

I had to take 50 mgs Seroquel to slow the shit down. But I am still awake and enjoying music and doing things. Everything seems more interesting and I cannot feel bad feelings. 

I have some tremors and motor hyperactivity. But quetiapine eased that a bit. I have no anxiety about possible convulsion. But why I am shaking if this is anti-epilectic drug?

I am so fucking HIGH still. Euphoria has gone down but I have energy for good and I don't even need to smoke a cigarette. Slight visual disturbances but they are minor. My heart feels to be racing too.


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

^i dont know why you people are taking such high doses, there is no need to. there has been lyrica OD.

slow down yoz.


----------



## Madmike

I am still high from last nights dose. Strong stuff... 

potentially hazardous maybe too...


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

you were shaking because you took way more than you needed to. there are side effects from taking to much of a drug you know?  

lyrica will get you high in much lower dosage people. it takes up to 2 1/2 hours to kick in if you have food in your stomach. i see people saying "well i waited an hour and decided to take twice as much cuz i wasnt feeling it yet" it does not work like that.  it takes a little while to kick in but can be felt well into the next day as ^^ just said.  

just relax and give it some time.


----------



## the unknown

*If someone has posted this synergistic reality of Lyrica + Methadone then ignore what im about to say unuless you want to hear my experience with it.

The synergistic properties b/t methadone and benzos (esp xanax/klonopin/ativan) are amazing and both of those drugs create a whole new high.

That synergistic effect also happens b/t the top above mentions drugs Lyrica/Meth. The first time i took lyrica right after 100mg of methadone i took 3 150mg pills and it was definitly too much. Too paraphrase JASONCREST It was exactly like he said, the loss of cooridination, feeling drunk, double vision, nausea, couldnt walk straight at all, and eventually vomiting and then passing out.

Next time out learned my less took 1 150mg pill didnt do much so took two a total of 300mg and that with methadone was much better much less drunken feeling and more euphoric feeling.


In conclusion ive taken it a bunch of times since then. Its def not the meth or opiates and benzo combo but its a combo somewhat parrallel to that and with the right dose it creates a nice relaxing euphoric effect. The drug alone...not that great, just like benzos alone (just great for anxiety which i have). 

But besides taking my benzo script and methadone clinic im proud to say ive been "clean" for about 2 years


----------



## River City King

I used to love lyric. I had the 150mg's.
First times i'd take 3-4 and it would feel reminiscent of a light e buzz.

then I took 8 one day. It was hell. I kept falling down, i fell down my stairs face first. I fell and smacked my forheard on the concrete walk outside. my brain felt like it was spinning. My body was weightless.

And then I decided to calm myself with a shot or two.

long story short ended up in the drunktank after the cops found me passed out, standing up, leaning against a bank.

Ever since that time whenever i take lyric i get a horrible feeling and just want it to end.


----------



## TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE

^yes, read my above two posts RCK


----------



## tadfish

Just got my very expensive lyrica downed 3 x 150mg first time.
Had some clonazepam as well. Wonder what taking gabapentin with it will be like.
well i hope this drug helps me with my benzos leg pain withdrawals symptoms.


----------



## tadfish

I just having bupe, smoking cones with it at 600mg of lyricaLand of coarse i tapering down so i had some clonazepam as well. I weird feeling tripping out paranoid at bit. Feel the taste of high does gabapentin. Some GHB like effects, sedating, i feel a bit wishy washy bit spun out and brain dead spaced out. (could be a lot of cones i had had a break some smoking for a  bit then just started blazing again last few days)

I reckon this drug would be great for quitting GHB/GBL and alike. 
I restores a lot of normality and functional different angle thinking.
I can see some people would have some nausea i can feel like a sea sickness


----------



## tadfish

I very relaxed but very spun out could be the 50+ cones i have had.
At this rate i will go through the box quickly.
Least i not craving opiates or GHB.



> Pregabalin
> MIMS Abbreviated Prescribing Information
> Section: 3(g) Anticonvulsants
> Consumer Medicine Information: Available
> Uses/Indications: GABA analogue, anticonvulsant, analgesic. Partial seizures +/- secondary generalisation (adjunct), neuropathic pain in adults
> 
> Precautions: Renal impairment; haemodialysis; CHF; diabetes; high dose; prolonged use (neuropathic pain); galactose intolerance, Lapp lactase deficiency, glucose/ galactose malabsorption (should not be used); elderly > 65 yrs; pregnancy, lactation, children < 18 yrs
> 
> Adverse Reactions: CNS effects incl dizziness, somnolence, confusion, loss of consciousness, mental impairment; visual disturbance incl blurred vision; fatigue; weight gain; ataxia; tremor; abnormal gait; dysarthria; oedema; GI upset; dry mouth; withdrawal symptoms; CHF; elevated CK; decr libido; paraesthesia; psychiatric effects incl euphoria, hallucination, depression; hypersensitivity incl angioedema (discontinue); pancreatitis, rhabdomyolysis, renal failure (rare); others, see full PI
> 
> Drug Interactions: Oxycodone; other CNS depressants; lorazepam, ethanol (poss)



That oxycodone interaction is interesting and i wonder why only lorazepam interacts....hmmmm



> Pregabalin is an analogue of the neurotransmitter gamma-aminobutyric acid (GABA). It has analgesic and anticonvulsant activity.
> 
> Pharmacology. Mechanism of action. In vitro studies show that pregabalin binds to an auxiliary subunit (alpha2-delta protein) of voltage gated calcium channels in the central nervous system, potently displacing 3H-gabapentin. Two lines of evidence indicate that binding of pregabalin to the alpha2-delta site is required for analgesic and anticonvulsant activity in animal models: (1) studies with the inactive R-enantiomer and other structural derivatives of pregabalin and (2) studies of pregabalin in mutant mice with defective drug binding to the alpha2-delta protein. In addition, pregabalin reduces the release of several neurotransmitters, including glutamate, noradrenaline and substance P. The significance of these effects for the clinical pharmacology of pregabalin is not known.
> 
> Pregabalin does not show affinity for receptor sites or alter responses associated with the action of several common drugs for treating seizures or pain. Pregabalin does not interact with either GABAA or GABAB receptors; it is not converted metabolically into GABA or a GABA agonist; it is not an inhibitor of acute GABA uptake or degradation.
> 
> Pregabalin prevents pain related behaviours in animal models of neuropathic and postsurgical pain, including hyperalgesia and allodynia.
> 
> Pregabalin is also active in animal models of seizures, including maximal electroshock tonic extensor seizures in mice or rats, threshold clonic seizures from pentylenetetrazol, behavioural and electrographic seizures in hippocampal kindled rats and tonic and clonic seizures in DBA/2 audiogenic mice. Pregabalin does not reduce the incidence of spontaneous absence seizures in genetic absence epilepsy in rats from Strasbourg (GAERS).


----------



## Madmike

I just parachuted 2000 mgs of pregabalin powder. In two hours I'll see how fucked up I am. I have huge tolerance though


----------



## oh-pana321

ive been prescribed lyrica for a few months now, and it definately does work for me recreationally, and it does wonders for my nerve pain, but for some reason im not compelled to abuse it, which is unlike me cause im the type of person who always chases a high when drugs are available. i guess since its so expensive that i feel i should take it as prescribed so it helps me rather than blowing 100$ a month just to get high. ill take 150 mg's or 300 mg's before bed, and i wake up still feeling the effects and gives me good analgesia during the day which i like

anyways, i get my refill tomorrow, and i had like 10 pills leftover cause some nights i forget to take my dose, so i took 8. im hoping to get good CEV's cause i tripped on acid for the first time a week ago and i fell in love with psychadelic experiences

i know ill still feel the full dose tomorrow and i have school so i hope i can still maintain. i have a feeling im gonna have a good night tonight


----------



## rainbowdemon

Crap didn't do anything except make me hungry all the time!!


----------



## oh-pana321

awww man musics the shit

fuckin eargasms! haha

i think im coming up on it. im in a good mood, and more social. ive been talking to alot of old friends on AIM. typing is alot harder though, especially with one hand. probably in an hour im gonna lay in bed and enjoy the CEV's )i hope i actually get some) . if i wake up tomorrow and am not satisfied with my high, i have 4 more i can take

theyre the 150 mg caps by the way


----------



## repeat

Madmike said:


> I just parachuted 2000 mgs of pregabalin powder. In two hours I'll see how fucked up I am. I have huge tolerance though



Why would you take that much? That is too high of a dose. You should bring it down alot. My sister use to get the 75 mg lyrica and then she got the 150mg, I use to snort them for the best effects I thought.. the most I ever took was like 4 of the 150s... they were fun while they lasted. I'd rather have my ocs though haha


----------



## River City King

I took 14 lyrica 150, and shared a quart of rum with a girl in the park.
I remember feeling like i was floating and skinny dipping in the kiddy pool at like 2pm on a wensday with her, then nothing else

what im told:
I walked to a mall
fell asleep against the wall
cop came to get me, i couldnt stand, and everytime i tried i fell down
i apparently asked the cop if he could just suck my dick instead of sending me to jail
and then i reached in my pocket to grab my cellphone while talking to him
he thought it was a gun
i got tazed


long story short the next thing i remember im in the drunk tank, only in my boxers, picking fights with the officers. and they wouldnt let me sleep, everytime i tried they'd stomp the floor by my head outside the cell


Never touched the shit since that day, fuuuuuck


----------



## oh-pana321

im feelin pretty good. its somewhat psychadelic but nowhere near the lebel of acid. i think im gonna take 4 more before school cause i gotta wake up for school in 6 hours and if this is the peak i kinda want it a bit stronger


----------



## Heisenberg

i it cros tolerant to the G analogues?  Or benzos. or alclohol.. I didnt get high off 8 x 150's as i should have.  Sucks cos i doc shopped and paid 130 for 56 tablets, but got 600 roche clonaz minty goodness for $7 or so per 2 x 100 bottle with 2 repeats without  date to be collected!  just said i had seizures. he authed, rang  medicare and got lyrica and clonaz 600 pills for me in no time, said "proven neuroleptic pain, RLS and epileosy" 
god bless the PBS aussie shtem altho full porice is only 25.95 anyway for 100 roche kpins.


----------



## StaffWriter

^^I'd say screw this pregabalin stuff when you've got some klonopins. JMO. But then again, I haven't tried Lyrica yet. I've got neuropathic pain and should try to get a script for that or neurontin, but if its anything like Ambien which a lot of people on here rave about, I'd rather just save my $100. Curiousity is piqued, tho. Would they give it to someone on Suboxone, considering the commercials say blah blah blah if you have a drug or alcohol problem, blah blah blah.


----------



## paint2100

I used to take a low dose of pregabalin and I switched off it to neurontin, but the neurontin is making me stupid and I was wondering if anyone had that affect with lyrica. If lyrica doesn't make people feel dumb like neurontin I think I may give it another try. I'm using it for anxiety disorder. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TheEverlastingNod

TRPPNASS_DSCOMONKE said:


> ^i dont know why you people are taking such high doses, there is no need to. there has been lyrica OD.
> 
> slow down yoz.



Hahaha, that's some damn good advice. I just read the majority[it's pretty freakin' long] of this thread and settled on a 450mg dose for my first experience[maybe that's even towards the high end, but I like I push my luck, not throw it down the stairs]. Nothing's happened yet as it's only been about 30 minutes, but from what I've read I figure I better go hop in the shower BEFORE it kicks in. Usually I like a nice hot shower while all wacked out, but with the wobbly legs it supposedly gives and the fact I've never tried it before, I figure that might not be the smartest idea. 
Will post back in an hour or so with my trip log, and thank you everyone for the info on this.


----------



## bobjones

*Lyrica recreational use*

I have a script for Lyrica and am taking 150mg daily.  I'm trying to find out what would be a good, but safe, dosage for recreational use.  

Would it be best to wait til I'm not taking it every day before trying?

Thanks


----------



## jackie jones

I don't like it. Sort of an alcohol high.

If you wish to expeiment, the same applies as with all drugs - start small and work your way up.


----------



## Jabberwocky

check out the lyrica mega thread right here.  ill merge this thread in there for you, pal.

merged bobjones thread


----------



## pallidamors

bobjones said:


> I have a script for Lyrica and am taking 150mg daily.  I'm trying to find out what would be a good, but safe, dosage for recreational use.
> 
> Would it be best to wait til I'm not taking it every day before trying?
> 
> Thanks



If youre doing 150 mg a day, id try 450 maybe for recreational use...but i feel like the more days in a row you take this drug (even if you dont get high), the higher tolerance you build, and the less likely you will be able to enjoy the recreational effects. if you went off it for a couple weeks, and then tried 300-450 mg, youd probably feel something, but would that be worth going off your medication for so long? i doubt it.


----------



## mitragyna

*Lyrica and Weight Gain*

Before I started taking Lyrica, I was about 160 lbs. Now, one year later, I've ballooned to nearly 200 lbs. I blame this on the Lyrica for many reasons. A couple being that I eat less than I did then, and I'm more active. It must have slowed down my metabolism or something. Besides gaining weight, it also makes me all puffy and swollen in the morning.

As much as I'd like to get off the Lyrica to lose this weight, it's just so immensely helpful for the anxiety I have. I was on a high dose of Neurontin before, and it didn't cause hardly any weight gain compared to the Lyrica.

I'm wondering if anyone else has this weight gain issue with Lyrica. Is this a pretty common side-effect of this drug?


----------



## Jabberwocky

mergin into the lyrica mega thread.  please search in the future


----------



## Cane2theLeft

this IS a pretty common side effect. I gained probably 20 pounds in the first couple months of initiation of the drug. I hate that I am not as fit as before I started it, but it outweighs the electric, shooting nerve pain I had before starting it. 

It is unfortunate yet uncommon and only you can decide if it is worth continuation or not... I wish I had better news, but I have seen this side effect's frequency in the literature as well as reported anecdotally throughout the internet.


----------



## morphonorconic

Pregabalin has helped me through terrible withdrawl, but via an almost dissociative mechanism of action/effect, IME.

StaffWriter-  Due to Lyrica being the Brand Name with the only patent for Pregabalin at the time, there is of course, no generic alternative to date.  However, it seems like you and me have about the same taste in substances, as I see absolutely no value in things like Ambien, other than to knock me the fuck out.  But I actually sort of like the way Lyrica makes me feel, in that I get at least a little bit of a "positive kick" from it.  Give it a shot before you knock it, you might actually enjoy it.

Also, you might benefit from trying Pregabalin, or more likely, Gabapentin, for your Neuropathic issues, as a lot of people do/have.


----------



## major13

That's odd.. I never felt anything remotely recreational while using Lyrica.

I've heard the commercial, and how euphoria is a side-effect or whatever..

but where is it??

What's so pleasurable about it?


----------



## bobjones

leftwing said:


> check out the lyrica mega thread right here.  ill merge this thread in there for you, pal.
> 
> merged bobjones thread



Thanks, next time I'll use the search engine...


----------



## a100unitSHOT

soundphaRm said:


> It seemed to have great synergy w/ benzos (duh...)



Yeah, the synergestic effects with benzos is great.  Benzos usually make me sleepy, but the other night, I gook 200mg of Lyrica and 2mg of Klonopin and they seemed to go hand in hand.  I didn't get all sleepy like I normally would.  Lyrica gives me an enjoyable body fry, so that, plus the sedation of the Klonopin felt great.


----------



## BufoAlvarius

I just got out of rehab a couple of weeks ago. I got the doctor to give me 100 mg 4 times a day equaling 400 mg for anxiety. He won't prescribe me any benzos due to the history of drug abuse but the lyrica actually helps at least a little bit. I was talking to the nurse that was assigned to me for a while and she seemed knowlegable about drugs in general. So later that night when I received my meds (just lyrica and ambien) she gave me 3 of them. It couldn't have been a mistake and it was really weird but it was like she knew that it's at least slightly recreational. I glanced at the small plastic container with the pills and all I said was, "thanks..?" since it was kind of odd for her to do that but I loved her for it. I felt pretty high but I could tell it interacted with the ambien too. Which brings me to the conclusion that lyrica isn't that great by itself if you want to get high but when I combine it with other things is when I really start to appreciate it. 300 mgs today and a couple of beers knocked me out, but it potentiated the lyrica to the point where I could distinguish it from the high of the alcohol and it felt pretty enjoyable. It just kind of relaxes you but not in a tranquilizing way-- hard to explain.


----------



## Absynthe

Lyrica made me gain 40 lbs, inside of two months, all puffy, slow met, everything, blah!
I'm a small person, and after exercising hard for a year, 20 lbs have come off...another 20 to go.

I can imagine high dosages causing seizures...but high? Is it a placebo effect? I don't care to find out, and flushed it, the damn crap!


----------



## shortee58000

*lyrica*

I came across some Lyrica about 4 days ago and took 2 or 3 100 mg pills and started to feel a buzz, so I took a couple more...got real dizzy but felt OK, I had been dope sick and it seemed to help that a lot and at least I got some sleep that night...since that first day, I have been taking in but here already on the 4th day, I have had to take around 1400 mg and only feel slightly buzzed....you develop a tolerance very quickly to this med,, so don't thing you are gonna keep getting that first drunken high you experienced.. yes, that first time I was bumping into doors, etc. the best thing about it for me is that I am sleeping since I have been taking it and a lot of you know I'm sure that it is about impossible to sleep when you are dope sick, unless you have some chemical help.........my chemical help will be around until this weekend, oxy 80's,,  until then I guess I will keep on with the lyrica- but no more big doses, just enough to help me sleep.....


----------



## paint2100

out of neurontin and pregabalin which do you feel is worse for memory? Since neurontin was pretty bad for me I wanted to see if anyone had experience with both.


----------



## Mona Lisa

Dunno but it's shit babes


----------



## Newbiana

in short, as I dont have much time. I want to update later on. Right now I am on the 2nd day of stopping a very large dilaudid IV habit. I have 150 8MG every month (scripts are a godsend and a curse)... This time I did 50 in 7 days. IV all of them. 

This is a major hellish withdrawal, until I decided to pop some of these. I have 90 200 mg lyrica. These are a godsend. No anxiety, no shakes, little tired, but love this stuff! No vomitting, diarhea (sp?), I am in a great great mood. This is unlike any other w/d's Ive ever had. 

I can eat, sleep (like crazy), Im bouncing off the walls, laughing joking.. This is just simply amazing! 

Guys I know I have a long long road, Ive been through this before, but I can say right now, all of those other suggestions about w/d work, but this is simply the best! 

Of course, wobbly, and such!


----------



## TheTwighlight

paint2100 said:


> out of neurontin and pregabalin which do you feel is worse for memory? Since neurontin was pretty bad for me I wanted to see if anyone had experience with both.



Well, gabapentin pretty well destroys your short-term memory. Pregabalin seems, while it's working on you, like it affects your memory as a whole, but not _quite_ as badly as gabapentin. However, you know, different strokes for different folks.

My point is, if you need to be on either medication, you will have memory problems. It's just a given side effect. Neither is as bad as being on a benzo, if you needed a comparison.


----------



## Kanga

Sorry for the gravedig but I just wanted to add my story to the thread:

I don't remember exactly what the dose was that I took, it was about 5 pills (I don't remember what the standard pill content is)

I didn't feel anything except for EXTREMELY disoriented.  I was going to a friend's house that I've been to at least 10 times before, and I parked like two streets away and then got out and started wandering around trying to find it, I couldn't think straight for more than 5 seconds at a time.  Really really weird, would not recommend for rec.


----------



## mitragyna

^
If that was your first time, that is quite a large dose. Lyrica has a tendency to do that when you take too much. When I took way to large of a dose, it was shitty for me also. Try just starting off with 200-300 mg, it will most likely be _much_ more enjoyable.


----------



## TheEverlastingNod

Sorry for the failure on posting a trip report last time, I ended up on the road for the rest of the day[don't worry, NOT the one driving. Hell, I wish I wasn't the one walking, either]. I've done it twice since then, so now that I'm a little more familiar I'll just give an overview for anyone who's interested.

Most of what I've read in this thread is very accurate: It takes a looong time to plateau, about 1.5-2 hours just to feel anything, and then maybe another hour to peak[hard to tell, though, 'cause once it came on I felt a sense of time distortion]. It stayed pretty solid for about 4 or 5 hours after that, and then seems to gradually fade. Very soft come-down, so much so that I found it sort of difficult to tell if it had worn off yet. The mental distortion it gives is very unique, mainly seemed to impact anything language-oriented. I.e., I could do juggle numbers in my head, etc., but at the same time I couldn't even form sentences, or fully understand those being spoken to me. 
Also, the initial vertigo is INTENSE. I think the first time I noticed it had kicked in is when I stood up, turned to leave the room, and walked straight into a wall[I swear to god, it must've jumped out in front of me]. It seems manageable, even kinda fun, once you know what to expect, but never feels like you're able to walk quite right. Also effect fades for me within an hour or so, while the others stay strong.
The feeling of well-being isn't one I'd describe as 'euphoric', not on the same level as heroin or acid, at least, but it'd definitely positive affect. At the very least, it'd be hard to feel sad while on it.
Also a very dissaccociative effect, but like PCP or DXM. You still know who/what you are, it just doesn't feel as real or important[does that make any sense, or am I really as burnt out as people say??].
The appetite changes other people experienced didn't seem to effect me, though, so they may not be universal. I think food definitely tasted better/more interesting, but I had absolutely no desire to eat. The first time I took it I ended up at a buffet and destroyed it, the second and third time, however, I got distracted and completely forgot to eat for the entire day, never even feeling the slightest bit hungry.
I've dosed 4 times, the first was at 400mg and the highest was about 750mg, but to be honest I don't think I even noticed a difference, though when I took 400 the first day, followed by 600 the next morning, the effect was only about half of the first dose. Tolerance builds faster on this than just about anything I've ever seen, except maybe LSD.
The only other thing that seems worth adding is that twice I drank later  that night, after the Lyrica had pretty much worn off, and found myself almost unable to get drunk. The one time I drank MASSIVE amounts of liqueur[it was on the house] and managed to catch a slight, dizzy buzz. The second time I drank about a 6-pack, felt absolutely nothing, and gave up. Anyone else experience this? Or have any thoughts/observations on the language difficulties?


----------



## Cane2theLeft

TheTwighlight said:


> My point is, if you need to be on either medication, you will have memory problems. It's just a given side effect. Neither is as bad as being on a benzo, if you needed a comparison.



If you on an appropriately titrated dose, the memory side effects should be negligible.


----------



## aallaann

Newbiana said:


> Guys I know I have a long long road, Ive been through this before, but I can say right now, all of those other suggestions about w/d work, but this is simply the best!
> 
> Of course, wobbly, and such!



I'm in a similar boat - the pregabalin erases my benzo opiate withdrawal and cravings. I feel great when I'm on 600 mg pregabalin. IMO anything over 900 mg is a waste - too sedating.

But is it just a trade from one addiction to another? If pregabalin can make you feel that good then isn't it going to have hellish w/d itself? I know it's only schd 5 but it's new - it might works it's way up when the data pile grows bigger.

I remember years ago coming off a couple month gabapentin binge and feeling like total shit and scratching my head about it because it was significantly worse than when I came off a couple month Xanax binge.


----------



## memphiseve

Good Gah.......I cannot believe wot I am reading. I was rx lyrica a year ago, 75mg and one pill....one rinky dink pill had me so stoned (not a high I liked) I could not hardly speak...I mean I forgot how to speak then the eye thingy hit me, I could not see right. I phoned Dr office and left a mesage.  The next day I got a call back and she was laughing at me. I was told not to take any more, (prolly took 4 pills total) believe me I didn't. You wouldn't believe the small pharmacy I have. I have a very hard time with meds....I can only take what I call *real pain killers* ie  oxycontin, oxycodone...ect     I would throw it all away in a second if the pain would go away and I was normal though. What I would give for normal feet and cool shoes. ~sigh~

You peeples make me sik!!!!!

I wanna play your game too dammit!


----------



## aallaann

Well, don’t get me wrong, there are some “side effects” from taking 600 – 900 mg of pregabalin. It gets you stupid but not nearly as stupid as getting moderately stoned on pot. I’ve never needed a “sitter” on pregabalin. My first dose was 300 mg and I noticed no effect from it. I’m not sure if it’s a YMMV thing or if it’s a GABA tolerance thing but I can’t feel 300 mg let alone 75.


----------



## Rubber Matress

I've been taking prescribed Lyrica for a couple of months now and only really at low doses... 150mg - 300mg at a time.  Great for pain (for now) but causes me to be strung out and tense/ridiculously focoused kinda. It's hard to describe. I never found it sedating as some people have claimed. the complete opposite infact.  It does help with my social anxitey a little aswell. i find myself more outspoken and not looking at the floor so much when walking.  

So i decided to take a higher dose the other day in hopes for a recreational experience. I think i took 450mg, possibly a bit more.  After a few hours i did feel quite fucked.  The buzz was a little like being on speed but without the sexy rushes through your body i'd say. I was feeling quite confident/lowered inhabitions. There was a nervous, kinda butterflies feeling in my lower gut, kinda like going down a rollercoaster drop. But problem was i couldn't walk straight.  I was actually supposed to pick my son up from gym class but i was scared i might have a car crash so asked my dad for a lift instead. He wasn't happy and i got the "stop taking those damn pills!" again from my mum, who thinks i'm a junkie because i have to take prescription pain meds for my pain.   

As the night went on the effects wore off and i felt all achey and my the temples of my head were all tense and achey.  My breathing was a bit tight too.  I fell asleep ok but woke up with a hangover kinda.

---
Then proceeded to try Kratom powder for the first time.  Tried 5 gs of Indonesian and then later 5 gs of Bali.  Got no effect whatsoever i don't think.  What a waste. I ate all that horrible dry powder for nothing.  My poor belly.
 I wish i could experience the buzz that others here have gotten from Kratom.  I don't know where to buy it from thats cheap but good quality. I have to be sure its good stuff this time coz i don't plan on wasting my money again.
I'm not even sure it was bad quality stuff i had. Maybe it just doesn't work on me.


----------



## DeLee

Tried 450mg (3x 150mg capsules) a couple of days ago and i must say that Pregabalin kicked my ass, very, very hard.
That morning around 0800 i took a GHB dose, at ~1300 i took 1-2 beers. Then at ~1700 i took the 3 capsules. at 1800 i started feeling some effects, the "world looked a tad different".
I was washing clothes, at ~1810 i took 2mg of my bupe + 1mg xanax and at around 1840 i couldn't do shit but lie down. My head was spinning, i had this very intense feeling but not like a rush from heroin or speed but like i was incapacitated.. had to ask my girlfriend to wash the rest of the clothes because i just couldn't do it.
10-30mins after i fell asleep for ~4-5h.

I have NEVER taken a drug that has kicked me that hard, never... not even speedballs or the purest heroin ive taken have put me down like a horse man.
And the next day i was so very happy, happy all day. This is some very exciting stuff for when im about to come of suboxone and bensos.


----------



## Cadeblue

I'm prescribed Lyrica for post herpatic neuralgia (still have the nerve pain from shingles).  I have HORRIBLE w/d if I use up my script before it is time to refill.  It's a controlled drug, so they will not refill early.  Also, it makes my stomach bloat, get fat, something!!  The doc told me that Lyrica causes some people to bloat -- sometimes it's their legs, arms, etc.  I guess it's just my stomach.  I'm trying right now to see if I can get rid of the "huge stomach" by exercising or if it is just a side affect I will have to decide if I can live w/ or not.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^i gained a fair amount of weight since I was prescribed lyrica, its one of the more common side effects and yes, for most people its difficult or impossible to fully get rid of.

I haven't tried significant amount of exercise, but I know how much easier it was for my to drop weight or tone up before and those things are insufficient now. I have been exercising much more the last couple months and I firmed up a lot but its like there is a small layer from the lyrica that just won't fully go away.

I don't know how much your PHN pain is affecting you, but if its inhibiting how active you are that could be causing the weight retention too, its often a combination of factors.


----------



## morphonorconic

Lyrica is a very useful drug IMO that has helped and can continue to help many people, though it does admittedly have some fairly nasty side effects, ie weight gain and such.  Lyrica is supposed to be the new and improved Gabapentin, and I absolutely view it as such.  However, with Neurontin, and with Lyrica to a lesser extent, I experience swelling of my hands and feet, with my fingers sufferring the most inflammation, and as a musician, this is intolerable.  Another side effect, possibly the worst, is provocation of suicidal ideation, or thoughts of suicide/irregular thought patterns, which my GF experienced with Neurontin and ultimately led to her discontinuation of the medication.  

I am wondering, have any of you experienced anything of this nature?  And what (mechanism) might possibly be provoking such "thought patterns?"


----------



## Madmike

While I am on Lyrica I think I am the shit . It makes me think about me and me. Everything else is forgotten. When I am not high on it, I just try to make through the day because things feel a little bit too lame. I am not interested in other people. I think people are stupid and their talking annoys me very much. It has come my DOC. I feel very much that I should kill myself.

But...

Is this only terrible side effects from pregabalin? 

I have really really bad generalized anxiety disorder which makes my life intolerable. 

First Lyrica made life more enjoyable. But almost instantly I was hooked. Getting off benzos at the same time when Lyrica was started. That was a terrible mistake from my doctor. 

Now I am very high on this stuff. Tremors, tachycardia, distorted congitive function, shakiness, euphoria.


----------



## dilated_pupils

Madmike, what you're doing to yourself is just plain horrible.  I used to take lyrica mixed with somas and it was an amazing high that would let me forget about everything in the world, but I quickly found I had a problem with somas and I ODed and almost died.

Lyrica alone for me will give me pleasant effects but I have to take a pretty high dosage.  If I were you I would slowly lower my dosage over a couple weeks or so, the effects you are having are not good at all, in fact at this point I would contact my doctor especially if you are having feelings of suicide.  Also, it was stupid for your doctor to put you on lyrica while coming off of benzos, you were right about that.  You just replaced one addiction for another.  Lyrica really can fuck with your head, it effects your body greatly and shouldn't be taken lightly although plenty of people think lyrica is just a bullshit drug that doesn't do anything positive when taken.  Those people are wrong, and that is why a lot of people have trouble with taking their correct dosage.

Please go seek some help like I said, just call the doctor and be honest about your problem with the lyrica.  It's in your best interest to get that help unless you want to end up even worse off than you are now, and I will bet that is something you do not want.  Good luck, PM me if you have any questions or need any more advice.

-dp


----------



## Madmike

I am a bit amazed why the personnel at the treatment facility didn't realize this. Doctor thought that this very minor thing when thinking about the whole scenario. I think the doctor is getting fooled by the thought that this Lyrica would threat anxiety without serious problems. So, now that I will have controlled amount of Lyricas for every week, I know what will happen.

The cravings get overwhelming and I take drugs from next days dosage. Then I will be in withdrawal for couple days until week has passed and I get more of those. 
Another thing is that Lyrica causes craving for itself. It sometimes feels really nasty. Like the thing would be strong opioid. 

I am so afraid to talk about this. Lyrica makes me feel that I am fucked up person who doesn't do anything right and that conflicts with my identity. So I am a prisoner of one fucking drug. I feel like giving in. Oh god why this had to go this way  I HATE SUFFERING


----------



## hexxx

I've been on Lyrica for around 16 months now, dropped my dosage from 600 / 450mg to 150mg / day and am hoping to halve it again soon. Chronic use is terrible, I've lost about 40-50lbs after I started dropping the dose at the beginning of the year, weight mainly from the Lyrica but recently from being active. My concentration's improved and I feel more motivated and driven. Lyrica makes me stupid, I lost the ability to spell for a few months at the end of last year. That was the most pronounced effect out of it's cognitive side effects profile, an indicator that you aren't thinking properly even though to you it will seem similar... Until there is a problem to solve and you can't visualize anything in your head any more. You come right when you stop, hopefully there is absolutely no long term effects - I doubt it but it's not impossible with a newer drug.

I would love to keep some around after I don't really need it. I will make sure to build a massive stockpile in case I have neuropathic flare up or something. This drug did wonders for my pain, Gabapentin worked but only in massive doses that insurance wouldn't pay for. Lyrica works for other pain at high doses - although you could trip out and imagine your pain as worse than it is if you have a very active imagination. The doctors said that I should have been practically comatose from the amount of Gabapentin I was taking and couldn't believe I was walking around and not slurring, completely cognitive. Lyrica actually has less cognitive impairment than Gabapentin. The most I ever took in a single dose was around 1300mg IIRC. Not the best high but very useful for w/d. One of the best w/d meds IMO, it's intoxication is much stronger than anxiolytic benzos so you can wipe yourself out and not care about anything. Not particularly enjoyable but damn potent. I tried as hard as I could to walk in a perfectly straight line and failed miserably. Even pissed out of my mind I could probably walk better than that. 

There is a large chunk missing out of the corner of a wall due to a wheelchair mishap (when I still needed the chair) - wheeling and drinking is dangerous, wheeling and Lyrica is worse. Moral: don't take Pregabalin anywhere near a vehicle. I dropped the dose so much so I could go shopping and buy a new car. I want to halve it now but the neurologist told me not a good idea during winter as flare ups could set me back far and I'll need to take more plus SSRI's and other AD's if it's really bad. Then I'm sure as hell am going to balloon if that happens. Fuck that, I enjoy being thin and having lots of definition and energy. It will take a lot of pain to force me back to high doses.


----------



## Madmike

If it prevents fat loss , then I will discuss with my doctor to do tapering schedule. 

How fast hexxx you recommend to reduce the dose? I started getting it in January, so I have used it everyday for 5 months. 

My benzodiazepine withdrawal will flare trough when Lyricas are reduced.


----------



## hexxx

I got reduced from 450mg (150gx3/day) to 375mg (150x2 + 1x75) to 300mg (150x2) to 225mg (75mg x3/day) to 150mg (75mg x2/day) from one month to the next, but not all in direct succession. I was on certain doses for longer than others and have been on 150mg for about 3 months at least and even longer on some of the other doses. I think a major contributor to the weight loss was more from changes in my lifestyle, some of the changes were probably influenced by the exclusion of Lyrica so I don't think it causes you to lose weight directly when discontinued, but definitely does cause a direct weight gain and increase in appetite when you start with it.

I'm pretty sure that you could drop the dose by 10% from day to day and be done in 2-3weeks if you wanted to just stop and weren't treating neuropathic pain but if you are it's not a good idea to stop it so quickly which is why mine was reduced so slowly. If you really wanted to just stop, you could probably do it in 10 days or so, I'm unsure about half lives but I could go without a dose for 2-3 days even at 450mg/day (thanks to my doc going on holiday without remembering to mention it) and by day 2/3 my foot will be stinging but no GABA w/d. But I've also taken 1.5mg/day of Clonazepam for months on end and then stopped abruptly for a few weeks and not felt anything at all (unless it was the Lyrica preventing w/d symptoms) so I might not be the norm when it comes to GABA-ergic w/ds. (I wasn't always taking Clonazepam during my Lyrica use, so the times I stopped taking high dose Lyrica abruptly I can't say I was saved because of cross-dependence.


----------



## Madmike

I fear that my lingering benzo withdrawals flare up and I would be in terrible anxiety. I have experienced this when I was one day without Lyrica, by the end I felt like I would be in the middle of full blown war. 

I have now taken 4 grams of pregabalin for two days a row, this is my fourth day with high doses. I don't even feel the effects anymore. It just gives me freedom from anxiety. 

At next Monday I will take only 600 mg a day, I hope I don't have to suffer bad withdrawals because of this couple days. But pregabalins half life is short, so withdrawals shouldn't last more than couple days.


----------



## Cocorosie

I first took 300 mg. It made me dizzy and that odd tight feeling in my chest. Nothing else..

Today, which is a few days later, I took 600 mg. My perception is not off like the first day, but the tight heavy feeling is back in my chest. I just feel different. Not high in any way.

I do not think it is necessary to experiment any further with higher doses.

*IMO, it is just a more potent successor to gabapentin.*


----------



## Madmike

I have been able to stabilize my feelings and anxiety by taking every day my prescribed dose and no more. It is a good drug when correctly used.


----------



## jaroben

A friend gave me a 300mg Lyrica.  I don't want to take that much, so I was planning on just dumping out the contents and take half.

I'm also on Suboxone daily.  I read there may be possible interaction between them.

Is anyone currently on opiates and have taken Lyrica?

EDIT: found it.


----------



## El_Toro

I used pregabalin extensively last year. Didn't abuse it but used it at frequent bouts. I mainly used it, together with benzos, to detox from G.

6 weeks ago i decided to try it for recreational purposes. Mind you, I hadn't taken the stuff for a year. I took 5 150mgs by mistake because I thought they were 50mgs as that is the dose I would shoot for Tramadol to party hard. The night before I had taken alprazolam so I still had some residue from the half-life. I also took 2 mgs of clonazepam as I normally do to party. I proceeded to tale an extra 150mgs 30 minutes later as by then the clonazepam had kicked in and I was carefree.

Dosed on empty stomach it took about 90 minutes to fully kick in (total 900mgs with 2 mgs of clonazepam and residue of alprazolam from night before). I ended up almost passing out publicly and had to be escorted to the hotel as I could not walk properly. I would close my eyes and start seeing patterns and fractals to the point of telling the person I was with that I was travelling through space. As fun as this seems, I was at the same time convulsing and rendered inmobile. Could not do shit, it was very unpleasant.

I have also experienced tremors on low doses of the stuff and I would caution AGAINST high dosing unless you are in a controlled setting. This drug at high doses will fuck you up in a not nice way. Also tolerance raises rapidly on this drug.

Take care.


----------



## hexxx

^ I love the CEV's lyrica gives, thought I was the only one who got them. They are extremely realistic so I understand where you're coming from.

900mg is a really high dose, I'll only take around 300-450mg to knock myself out if I need to sleep and I've been taking everyday for over 18 months (mostly high dose until recently - I've never exceeded 450mg now that I'm not taking the max). It's strange to hear you were convulsing seeing it's an anti-convulsant, although it does give me tremors and I do have some minor involuntary movements (like my legs will straighten or jerk slightly if I'm lying down with them bent) at very high doses.

The most I've taken was 1500mg in a single dose and I couldn't walk straight at all no matter how hard I tried, you are very visibly intoxicated and trust me, I was a pro at hiding intoxication away from people who I didn't want to know and this you can't really hide because you look spaced out. It would be crazy to try that dose unless you are used to high doses.


----------



## El_Toro

hexxx said:


> ^ I love the CEV's lyrica gives, thought I was the only one who got them. They are extremely realistic so I understand where you're coming from.
> 
> 900mg is a really high dose, I'll only take around 300-450mg to knock myself out if I need to sleep and I've been taking everyday for over 18 months (mostly high dose until recently - I've never exceeded 450mg now that I'm not taking the max). It's strange to hear you were convulsing seeing it's an anti-convulsant, although it does give me tremors and I do have some minor involuntary movements (like my legs will straighten or jerk slightly if I'm lying down with them bent) at very high doses.
> 
> The most I've taken was 1500mg in a single dose and I couldn't walk straight at all no matter how hard I tried, you are very visibly intoxicated and trust me, I was a pro at hiding intoxication away from people who I didn't want to know and this you can't really hide because you look spaced out. It would be crazy to try that dose unless you are used to high doses.



Have you tried stopping the Lyrica for some time and if so, have you found any withdrawal?

I hear reports of harsh withdrawals on the stuff.


----------



## hexxx

None for me. I've stopped for about 4-5 days at a time. But I hardly ever did abuse them out of the many months I was on high dose (up to 600mg, but mostly 450mg) and am only on 150mg / day ATM (75x2). I think I've done somewhat high single doses maybe 8-10x the past year (I'd say closer to 6) and they've all been over the past 3 months and never daily (well not recently). I did do high doses daily successfully about a year ago - getting desired effects for 2 days and on the 3rd day I was almost immune so I decided that it was a waste of time and pretty much forgot about it. My tolerance dropped almost as quick as it went up - I think taking low maintenance doses for 3 days would allow me to get effects again on the day after the 3rd. By maintenance I mean for pain, I never even thought it would cause w/ds until I checked into it more.

After ceasing 2-3 days of my normal 450mg / day I did get bad rebound neuralgia though. My neuralgia is almost gone now but I do notice a slight increase in discomfort around the problem site (dropped foot). Nothing hectic, I actually requested a dose drop recently (or rather asked for advice) because I hate the cognitive disruption that Lyrica/Gabapentin has caused me the past 18 months (it is almost back to normal on 150mg/day) but my neurologist wanted me to stay on 150mg till October as it gets cold here until then, not very but <0C in the early morning/late night and the cold does cause quite intense flair ups. She claims they could potentially trigger a long lasting episode of (rebound?) neuralgia. You could say that that would be a potent w/d symptom or at least a "discontinuation" symptom since some people want to subscribe to the notion that only "junkies" or people who abuse meds get w/d.

So if you have bad neuralgia, the withdrawal is really really bad. But that's rebound neuralgia not withdrawal. As far as GABAergic w/d symptoms, ie true w/d not a rebound effect if that exists and all w/d is not just rebound effect, I personally didn't experience any but I didn't really abuse Lyrica - even the times I got high when I first got it were more to numb myself of the pain I was in, recently more for sleep or smooth comedown of drugs that I prefer over Lyrica. 

By the time I knew that Lyrica could make you high, was somewhat safe (not as much as I thought, seeing your post and some others) I had already started accumulating mounds of other psycho-actives that were better (Midazolam - now there's a recipe for w/d, Clonazepam - no w/d for me from this ever at avg 1.5mg/day but cross dependence on Lyrica might account for that, psychedelics, weed, highly potent opiates / oids etc). 

If it was my only way of relaxing, I might have been more clear headed after running out of Lyrica but I can tell you I did run out of Lyrica more than once when I had no other GABAergics available and didn't experience any shakes, tremors, depression, excitation or whatever else you should experience, just pain in my foot. I was never clean of opiates during these times and was most likely taking high doses too. However, fent w/d and the midazolam w/d was something I definitely felt even though I tried as hard as I could to wipe them out with the other class of drugs (opiates for midaz, benzo's for fent).

Just some general advise to anyone thinking of using this drug for long lengths of time, daily for lets say 4+ months, there are things associated with it worse than w/d. a recap from someone taking it at high doses for a long time  (I did it January 2008 - January 2009 @ 450mg) and then slowly tapering over months (150mg @ time of posting), getting my life back in the process...

*If you are considering high dosage use of this drug  (300mg-450mg @ 220lbs for me) LONG TERM (2-3 months to start seeing negative effects) everyday and do not have a relatively severe medical problem (bad neuralgia, bad anxiety) I would advise not to. What you can look forward to in addition to potential w/d is (keep in mind I seem to be lucky with w/d in general with opiates as well as benzos, no brain - no pain  ): *

- Extreme decrease in libido at doses of 450mg / day. It tends to up it drastically at first while your getting high so you think "sweet! hell yeah", but then it drops to zero and being practically "A-sexual" is shit, you don't become impotent but what the hell are you going to do if you don't want anyone? 150mg/day is fine for me @ 200lbs and almost normal but in lighter people it might be too high, higher doses on top of this still produce a rise, not direct - pardon the pun. They should seriously give this stuff to rapists/molesters if they won't allow us to chop certain bits off. In jail of course, so they aren't around kids / woman when the + effect occurs.

- becoming a border line retard, not so much during problem solving but forgetting what you did the day before is not that great, forgetting girls' names you really should remember sucks even more  (not that you'll have to, you won't want them anyway and unless they really love you, are your soul mate or really desperate they won't want you either... Given the rest of the list).

- becoming sluggish etc. You just become slow and feel very clumsy. The direct affect of the intoxication is extreme clumsiness. Don't do Lyrica while driving!

- to top it off is the extreme weight gain from the appetite increase and your muscles turning to fat from no exercise. So if you find a girl that will tolerate your slow, moronic dumbass with low sex drive knocking over her ornaments and standing on her toes, she will leave you when you put on 100lbs of fat and 25lbs of the little muscle you have left turns into fat making you even slower and less likely to be voted most likely to succeed.

If you do however need to go on this drug, normal healthy lifestyle choices apply, it can also be a life saver but for the above mentioned reasons I'm not sad to see it on it's way out... I think I would have killed myself had it not been for either this or Gabapentin because my neuralgia did not respond to anything besides it. Not IV morphine, not Carbemazepine or Amytriptilline. Only weed made it tolerable, Lyrica and Neurontin erased it. Neurontin was almost bankrupting me at 12000mg / day (3600 or 4000mg x 3). And yes I'm aware that it's BA is lower at high doses but someone forgot to tell my sciatic nerve that. Lyrica was launched here 2 months after I was injured so it was good timing because I couldn't get more than 1200mg / day of Neurontin on insurance.


----------



## dufftx

i was introduced to lyrica in a treatment center from another guest and i loved it, i had never heard of it before, im curious to try it IV, anyone have a good recomended dose?


----------



## hexxx

Before anyone tells you about shooting pills / caps in general and how bad it is, etc, etc I will say that I know that Lyrica can and has been fatal (directly as a result of the pregabalin causing issues or indirectly as a result of filler in the caps I don't know). Think the mother of the deceased person posted a warning on this site. You might want to check and make sure I'm telling the truth or rethink. The other issue is it has like a 90% oral BA which is like IV efficiency. I find it takes extremely long to start working orally which might reduce it's desire for IV use by not having a discernible rush or being any more potent than oral use.


----------



## Jabberwocky

dufftx said:


> i was introduced to lyrica in a treatment center from another guest and i loved it, i had never heard of it before, im curious to try it IV, anyone have a good recomended dose?



0 mg, nada, nothing, zero.  please do yourself the favour of not destroying your body with a stupid idea.  as the poster said above Lyrica has a great oral BA so there is no need to inject it.

maybe djsim might be able to source an article in the Case Studies thread about IV Lyrica abuse.


----------



## Kenaz

Tried 300mg of Lyrica orally last night.  The high was interesting: the body load was very similar to benzos, as others have said. But I felt like my mind was sharper and clearer than usual, and my thoughts were running more quickly. I had some interesting dreams when I fell asleep, but awoke groggy and lethargic -- I'm just recovering from that.

Overall I prefer opiates for recreation but I can definitely see why people would enjoy using Lyrica. I think it would go very well with a bit of ganja, if I had any.  I probably won't repeat the experiment any time soon but I don't regret doing it either.


----------



## aallaann

Lol, pregabalin + ganja = mind fuck. Pregabalin drives my thoughts into a loop with a particular frequency and ganja into a loop on a different frequency. On their own they both resolve into a manageable equilibrium but together (for me, at least, with low dose/hit mj and 900 mg pregabalin) these two consciousnesses could not coexist nicely. Don’t get me wrong, it was interesting but it was like pregabalin was saying to me “trip like this” and mj was saying “no, trip like THIS” and the two could not resolve.


----------



## Phillies

Any synergies with meds?  My Lyrica expierence has been a good one but the tolerance is going up sadly very quickly.


----------



## anon1235

*Pregabalin and GHB Withdrawal*

Swim has been through a major GBL withdrawal before, including being sectioned and hospitalised. This involved him having major delusions and tremors, sweats, high (read: dangerous) blood pressure and more. It was touch and go for a while. In fact Swim would have continued using indefinitely, but his tolerance became so bad he was suffering withdrawals even at the high levels of intake where he would become unconcious. Basically, the dose required to feel "ok" would knock him out.

After release Swim had no intention of ever touching the stuff again. But, again, after a lengthy tapering course of Baclofen and Acamprosate (Gaba-b and -a agonists) he returned to the chemical.

You see, after the course of meds had finished Swim was fine for a while, but then turned to drink - as in litre bottles of vodka - to combat his anxiety and panic attacks and stress. Before using GBL he had never drunk heavily, so he theorised it must have been his GABA receptors crying out ?

Anyway, Swim decided he couldn't go on like this, drinking so heavily, so he thought he'd try a small bottle of GBL. It worked, and he used it responsibility. But after a month or so he had returned to daily, 24-7 use (1.5ml a hr). Using it to sleep, and to get through the day. It put him in an almost manic mode for a while, much preferable to his usual shy, non-talkative self. The usual social-anxiety cause of GBL use for self-medication...

Anyway, vowing to get back off, he discovered his tolerance and habituation were probably still raised from his previous problem many months ago. And he was back in the troublesome stage.

So he ordered some Baclofen from an online pharmacy. It kind of worked, but he was taking it with the GBl. Bad news.

Then he read about Pregabalin. 

This stuff was amazing. It completely erased most of the GBL withdrawal symptoms.

Swim tells me he went cold turkey, just using Pregabalin at around the 150mg range every 4-6 hours then tapering back down after a couple of weeks. He also ramped that up as neccessary, and sometimes used some Baclofen to combat tremors.

Pregabalin is amazing, and quite cheap too from his online source.

Apparently here in the UK it's legal to buy in meds that are not controlled, but not to sell them. So it's maybe a grey area, but Swim didn't care. He just loved that it worked, and for now, a low dose fo Pregabalin keeps him well and truly balanced.

Swim knows he needs to see a psychiatrist at some point at get some proper, prescribed meds but Pregabalin / Lyrica is amazing and it just works.

And as for the highs described in this post, Swim can confirm that it does do that, and only needs a dosage of about 450mg or so. However, since Swim loved the Gabaergic feel of GBL he doesn't really want to go there 

Pregabalin is amazing. It's just that it will be more than likely rescheduled because of the reports coming out, which will be a shame. If you are buying it stock up so you have at least enough to taper off if it becomes more difficult to obtain.


----------



## anon1235

Please cross post to the relevant GBL Withdrawal discussion if you can, since this information may be valuable to those suffering there. Thank you.


----------



## PetersKeys

Riemann Zeta said:


> I have not yet experienced the pregabalin "high" but I am certainty interested in trying it. I must warn however, that administration of pregabalin IV could be dangerous--you never know about the contents of a pill. Things like polyethelene glycol and other water soluble polymers can cause spotaneious cardiac death.



I agree, I hope he at least used a cotton(Qtip is best) or microfilter.


----------



## brianxymox

What are people's experiences with re-dosing on Lyrica? Does it work, or do you have to wait for the drug to cycle itself out of your system before you can feel another dose? 

I don't know if it's me but sometimes it seems like re-dosing just doesn't work for me if I do it to early (but this hasn't been the case all the time). 

How long does the high usually last for any of you guys?


----------



## Eagleman

I wouldn't classify it as recreational, but very useful and sometimes fun. It makes me feel drunk and sleepy, useful for coming down from stims. I also noticed visual distortions in certain lighting that were bordering hallucinations. This was in the 900 mg range.


----------



## lucy in the sky

has anyone else tried shooting this drug up?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lucy in the sky said:


> has anyone else tried shooting this drug up?



Yes, I think they have.  For hints, try reading the first post of this thread.

I strongly urge you not to, however.


----------



## Bell Ringer

*?*



jasoncrest said:


> The only two problems with Lyrica are:
> -the loss of coordination (you can't walk straight)
> -the double vision. sometimes your vision are so fukced that you can't read.



How are those problems?

Been very curious about this compound, can't wait to read this thread.  Were you scriped it?  if not was it expensive?


----------



## jazzlvr66

I take lyrica for severe cervical nerve pain (from a bike accident).  It's the most effective drug I've taken for this type of pain.  In terms of recreational use, I find it very inconsistent.  When I've taken opioids, the "feeling", although it may vary in terms of intensity, is ALWAYS predictable and pleasant.  Lyrica is really strange for me.  One day, I may feel absolutely nothing from it.  A few days later at the same dose, I will feel a strange 'relaxed yet pumped up at the same time' sensation.  A few days after that, same dose, I will feel drunk and dizzy--yuk.  Few days later-same dose, I'll feel nothing again.  Really weird stuff -- but EXCELLENT for nerve pain.  :0)


----------



## Bell Ringer

*mostly peripheral neuropathic pain but also...*



blazedmick said:


> ive never heard of lyrica....what is the script for? pain, anxiety.....what is it comparable to?



indicated for adjunctive for adults w/ partial onset seizures, postherpetic neuralgia, and fibromyalgia (probably in that order).  If you have fibromyalgia you are unlikely to find an neurologist who will not imply that your full of shit and will actually treat you

It is pretty close to gabapenin (Neurontin) in many ways.


----------



## Bell Ringer

*teratogenic*



J.T. said:


> anyone know anything about this drug causing either decreased fertility or possible birth defects when used by potential_ fathers_?



Yes there have been findings that suggest it has the potential to cause male mediated teratogenicity.

I also suspect that it will be found to be a mutagen and would not be surprised if I were to learn that it is a carcinogen.  Gabapentin has been linked to renal cancer.  Pregabalin, like gabapentin, is almost entirely excreted by the renal system.


----------



## Cloudburst

Lyrica gives me serious problems with suicidal thoughts and self-injury sometimes at very high doses. It's just a side effect you have to take into serious consideration if you have a history of mental illness, suicidal thoughts/attempts, and/or self-injury. I got fucking cutting marks on my wrist now and I really do blame it on the Lyrica, I am not a cutter and have exclusively experienced cutting episodes under the influence of Lyrica. This shit is dangerous to me in high recreational doses.


----------



## mitragyna

hexxx said:


> ...
> - to top it off is the extreme weight gain from the appetite increase and your muscles turning to fat from no exercise. So if you find a girl that will tolerate your slow, moronic dumbass with low sex drive knocking over her ornaments and standing on her toes, she will leave you when you put on 100lbs of fat and 25lbs of the little muscle you have left turns into fat making you even slower and less likely to be voted most likely to succeed.


Gosh, I'm glad I'm not the only one who experienced weight gain. Almost 50 pounds and rising ATM


----------



## Bell Ringer

*umm males don't tend to get knocked up or lactate and...*



jasoncrest said:


> RXlist only says this:  "Pregnancy/Nursing
> Before taking this medicine, if you are pregnant, breastfeeding or planning to become pregnant, talk to your health care provider."
> 
> 
> I really don't think it decrease fertility...



It is very unlikely that he is a chimera.  If he+she won that genetic lottery he would know anyway.


----------



## nuclearcat

*Today*

I 've been slowly raising my dose today & I think over the course of the day I've had 1.2g or maybe it  was 1.4g and I'm now ABSOLUTELY FUCKED.  It is extremely difficult to type and I keep hitting the side  of the keyboard with muscle spasms and trembling.  I can't walk straight & for some unknown reason I decided to clean the microwave and I couldn't manage it because my thoughts are utterly screwed and I thought a random head came out of it to attack me so I ran away to the sink and managed to throw water everywhere.  Other screwed up, fucked up thoguhts going on.  Drinking beer.  Probably won't help but fuck it.  More muscle spasms.  Managed to knock beer over.  -Oops.  Cuntwank.


----------



## thelung

This morning i got ahold of a couple of the 100mg Lyrica capsules.  I only had 2 of 'em so I took 'em because I had read this mega-thread and had been interested in Lyrica for quite some time.  Anyway its probably been 3 - 4 hours since I took the caps and I feel really nice, hard to explain but I will definitely be dosing Lyrica again probably more if I can get ahold of it.  People who like opiates and benzos will probably enjoy the recreational value of Lyrica at a dose around 500-600mg is what I would say to start with.  Cheers~!


----------



## Pegasus

nuclearcat said:


> I 've been slowly raising my dose today & I think over the course of the day I've had 1.2g or maybe it  was 1.4g and I'm now ABSOLUTELY FUCKED.  It is extremely difficult to type and I keep hitting the side  of the keyboard with muscle spasms and trembling.  I can't walk straight & for some unknown reason I decided to clean the microwave and I couldn't manage it because my thoughts are utterly screwed and I thought a random head came out of it to attack me so I ran away to the sink and managed to throw water everywhere.  Other screwed up, fucked up thoguhts going on.  Drinking beer.  Probably won't help but fuck it.  More muscle spasms.  Managed to knock beer over.  -Oops.  Cuntwank.



Don't drink on top of it if you're so fucked up already!!!  You're gonna black the hell out, or worse!!!  They both work on GABA and intensify each other.

The one time I did on Lyrica and benzos (expect similar results), I wound up in jail covered in cuts...


----------



## AphexAcid93

Idon't know. thehallucinations I got from it,  and cloudy-headed syndrome, made me have a bad panic attack.(dose was; 700 mg) I may try it again, after all, I was using it with a very low-dose of Xanax, for a amphetamine-comedown, out of desperation, might have had something to do with it.


----------



## mebroken

*lyrica...anyone else on?*

they scripted me lyrica at the pain clinic...anybody taking this? anyone have experience to share? (yeah i tried to search and found little on this here). i have it but haven't taken it yet.   few questions....does this stuff give you any nice high at all? (all the web sites say it is makes you tried and fat, yipee?) on the off chance anyone has used it as i'm suppose to be in combo with avinza and percocet, how did that work out for you? and last (will be really impressed if anyone knows) can you take it when on buprenex since my pain meds never make it the whole month so if i start this stuff will be taking it with bupe that last 7-10 days of month.


----------



## memphiseve

Right now I am taking it. I absolutely hate it.
The reason I am taking it is I am withdrawing beause I left my oc's in a hotel room last week, and I don't see the doc till the 21st.
I have been totally fucked up fora few days now, I have what feels like electricity
in my hands and I cannot walk straight and my vision is messed up. 
The reason I could not take it is the vision problem.
I am glad it is helping with my withdrawals.


----------



## ranimal

A doc gave me some samples of Lyrica.  I got a bit of euphoria from it and it put my balance off like i had a few cocktails.  Can't tell you much about how it interacts with Opiate adventures other than adding to the euphoria.

Read the interaction warnings again.


----------



## memphiseve

Be careful with this drug. My caps are only 75mg and I only take 1 sometimes 2 at a time a few times a day. I cannot wait to get off this crap, that will be on the 19th prolly.
I would not recommend drinking at all.
I am all jerky and cannot control my actions and I have been seeing things. Weird as hell. If you could see my typing you would think I have a neurological problem, which I do but not anything that messes up my coordination.


----------



## RxEater

This drug realy does help people who have fibromyalgia ..I would sugest you take as it says if you want it to last till the end of the month...but in low mgs it won't do much for most expierenced users ...I woul sugest taking 100-200mg your first time and see how it hits ya ..but don't drive till you know how it acts on you...could take a few hours before you feel it ...I have such a natural high tolerance i need 800mgs to get a good buzz but at that high of a dose it last into the next day..gives me a dreamy drung feeling without the nausea.
What mg did you get and how many time a day are post to take it??? ...but do be careful cause i have seen alot of friend that in low doses get realy sleepy to the point of crawling to bed...Rx~


----------



## memphiseve

Yes it does help with Fibro. I have Fibro.
I just cannot take lyrica, and anything like it, and I cannot take anti depressants, and NSAIDS, Cymbalta included.
I am wired backwards, said my doc.

Like RX said, I would take as prescribed.


----------



## cballhp

I have used this drug many times. 
It is a great sleeping pill, one of the only ones out of the many I have tried that will keep me asleep all damn night without any wake ups or very few. 

I take it with Suboxone (bup) and I have had no adverse reactions and rather like the combo. I usually take 300-450 mg at time for desirable effects.

Some like it others hate it. Only thing you can do is try it and judge for yourself.
The buzz is different and seems to come in waves. 
First I get an energy burst similar to the come on of hydrocodone.
Then it makes me feel complacent and anxiety fades similar to a benzo and coordination goes all to hell as if I was drunk.
Then it makes me sleepy and it is lights out.

The effects last a very, very long time. 10+ hours. The first time I took it I woke up stoned 18 hours later.

Others report an MDMA like effect on erowid and it is the same there....some love it others hate it. Dose ranges on there range from 75mg-700mg+

Hope that helps ya. 

One last thing... This is an addictive drug and has very unpleasant withdrawal. Almost identical to a benzo withdrawal. I do not wish that on anyone, so please use with caution if you do decide to stay on it, and if you do ever want off make sure you taper slowly.


----------



## Supeudol

cballhp said:


> I have used this drug many times.
> It is a great sleeping pill, one of the only ones out of the many I have tried that will keep me asleep all damn night without any wake ups or very few.
> 
> I take it with Suboxone (bup) and I have had no adverse reactions and rather like the combo. I usually take 300-450 mg at time for desirable effects.
> 
> Some like it others hate it. Only thing you can do is try it and judge for yourself.
> The buzz is different and seems to come in waves.
> First I get an energy burst similar to the come on of hydrocodone.
> Then it makes me feel complacent and anxiety fades similar to a benzo and coordination goes all to hell as if I was drunk.
> Then it makes me sleepy and it is lights out.
> 
> The effects last a very, very long time. 10+ hours. The first time I took it I woke up stoned 18 hours later.
> 
> Others report an MDMA like effect on erowid and it is the same there....some love it others hate it. Dose ranges on there range from 75mg-700mg+
> 
> Hope that helps ya.
> 
> One last thing... This is an addictive drug and has very unpleasant withdrawal. Almost identical to a benzo withdrawal. I do not wish that on anyone, so please use with caution if you do decide to stay on it, and if you do ever want off make sure you taper slowly.




Hmm,  Lyrica, physically addicting?  Nope.  Lyrica (Pregabalin) is basically the new form of Gabapentin (Neurontin).  The thing with Lyrica is that it is doesed in much lower doses because the oral B/A is something like 94%.  Way higher than GABAPentin's.   I've been on Lyrica for about 3-4 years, and right now I am on the maximum dosage you can take in a day, which is 600MG/day.  300MG in the morning, and 300MG at night.  I've gone off my Lyrica several times, and I have never noticed anything really serious in terms of withdrawal.  %)

Now, Benzodiazepine withdrawal, thats a whole nother story.  Benzo w/d can be fatal if you don't taper, or goto a detox facility, or rehab (something like that).  8)


----------



## ugly_pickle

I take it with my suboxone and my suboxone doctor knows i take it so it must be alright.


----------



## Supeudol

ugly_pickle said:


> I take it with my suboxone and my suboxone doctor knows i take it so it must be alright.




I take it with my Suboxone as well. 
Cheers!! %)


----------



## lilmoxie21

I've got fibro as well but I refuse to take it because of the weight gain. I'm not looking to get like high off of it or anything. How has it helped your fibro (to those who said it helped)? Today was horrible for me and my pain. I couldn't even touch my skin on my arms, legs, sides around my hip and stomach region. I might reconsider taking it if it makes a really big difference in pain.


----------



## Snkbittin

They definatly help with my leg pain from my spinal stenosis/arthritis/sciatica(spelling??) where its choking my spinal cord the leg pain is UNBEARABLE!!! thank god for this stuff!!!!..SB


----------



## Snkbittin

Supeudol said:


> Hmm,  Lyrica, physically addicting?  Nope.  Lyrica (Pregabalin) is basically the new form of Gabapentin (Neurontin).  The thing with Lyrica is that it is doesed in much lower doses because the oral B/A is something like 94%.  Way higher than GABAPentin's.   I've been on Lyrica for about 3-4 years, and right now I am on the maximum dosage you can take in a day, which is 600MG/day.  300MG in the morning, and 300MG at night.  I've gone off my Lyrica several times, and I have never noticed anything really serious in terms of withdrawal.  %)
> 
> Now, Benzodiazepine withdrawal, thats a whole nother story.  Benzo w/d can be fatal if you don't taper, or goto a detox facility, or rehab (something like that).  8)



Not disputing you but even my doc told me the lyrica has nasty withdrawls and not to stop taking it without tapering down after my back surgery(whenever i can get the fuckin insurance to let me get it done).......SB

PS. maybe because of all the other stuff were on we dont withdraw from it???.....SB


----------



## TheMatador

^^^^^^^^^^
Even Pfizer (the manufacturer) has admitted that abrupt cessation leads to a withdrawal


----------



## Colmes

mebroken said:


> they scripted me lyrica at the pain clinic...anybody taking this? anyone have experience to share? (yeah i tried to search and found little on this here). i have it but haven't taken it yet.   few questions....does this stuff give you any nice high at all? (all the web sites say it is makes you tried and fat, yipee?) on the off chance anyone has used it as i'm suppose to be in combo with avinza and percocet, how did that work out for you? and last (will be really impressed if anyone knows) can you take it when on buprenex since my pain meds never make it the whole month so if i start this stuff will be taking it with bupe that last 7-10 days of month.



i was on it for a month. its a strong gabapentin. You need less of it (100mg range) instead of the 1gram+ of gabapentin, so supposedly less side effects. But yea it makes you hungry as hell, and if you take too much it makes you feel weird as fuck for a few hours. I didnt like it.


----------



## cballhp

Supeudol said:


> Hmm,  Lyrica, physically addicting?  Nope.  Lyrica (Pregabalin) is basically the new form of Gabapentin (Neurontin).  The thing with Lyrica is that it is doesed in much lower doses because the oral B/A is something like 94%.  Way higher than GABAPentin's.   I've been on Lyrica for about 3-4 years, and right now I am on the maximum dosage you can take in a day, which is 600MG/day.  300MG in the morning, and 300MG at night.  I've gone off my Lyrica several times, and I have never noticed anything really serious in terms of withdrawal.  %)
> 
> Now, Benzodiazepine withdrawal, thats a whole nother story.  Benzo w/d can be fatal if you don't taper, or goto a detox facility, or rehab (something like that).  8)



It absolutely has withdrawals and they mimic Benzo withdrawal.


----------



## lyrrad85z

i get off more on neurontin, wierd right?


----------



## thelung

You searched for lyrica here on BL and found just a little info?  There's lots of info and threads about lyrica on here.  The Lyrica Mega Thread is very good here it is http://bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=231107

ive taken a fairly low dose before 200mg and i really liked it.  its like alcohol or benzos with no nausea.  i'd like to take 500-600+mg some time


----------



## a100unitSHOT

I'm taking gabapentin (Neurontin), which is very similar but a little weaker, and I like it.  It helps with anxiety.  From your post, it seem like you're comparing it to a narcotic (opiate) since it's a neuropathic pain killer.  It's nothing like an opiate.  They actually don't know much about it's mechanism of action, although they do know it's more comparable to a  benzo since they both act on the GABA receptors in the brain (hence the names GABApentin and preGABAlin)...


----------



## LightTrailz

I started taking this about a 2 - 2 1/2 weeks ago im up to 2 75mg pills at night , everything was going somewhat ok , it lowered the amount of pain medication i had to take , it increased the longevity and effectiveness of my regular opiate schedule (ER medications) . 

however halfway through starting taking 2 pills , i started to get hangovers that lasted pretty much all day , unrelenting drowsiness (almost made me want to start taking coke again) my head felt like it was constantly clouded . then at night after i took it , in about an hour i would sometimes get double vision / blurred vision , headaches , sensitivity to light (migraine like) , sensitivity to sound , i felt agitated . I would even sometimes get tracers .  

ive since stopped taking it , and am going to be calling my doctor next week . it really sucks because my doctor and I cant seem to figure out whats causing my pain , and think a portion of it may be nerve damage . but with these side effects i cant afford to take it which bums me out because of how well it had increased synergy and effectivness of my opiate medication . it took care of alot of the pain the opiate wasnt getting to and some of the burning/numbing feeling around my spine and lower left leg.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

-> Lyrica Mega Thread


----------



## hexxx

LT: some of those side effects should lessen as you gain tolerance but IMO the analgesia will persist so long as you dont abuse it. It does seem to help somewhat with non-neuro pain as well so your pain might not be from  neuropathic damage (although it is a very likely candidate).


----------



## mebroken

*lyrica bad bad drug for some!*

lyrica...congrats, you're worst drug i've ever taken.
me: long time huge opiate user. insanely high tolerance to all opiates (stopped shooting heroin 8 yrs ago after 20 yr run, on high doses IV morphine and OC's and oral percs nowadays). have tried just about every drug there is out there  at least once *cough* so not some noob posting the following...

took ONE 75 mg cap of lyrica since the pain clinic wants me on this stuff. felt horrible for 18-20 hours!  i mean like underwater, stupid (IQ dropped 100 points the second it came on), could not stay awake, *unpleasant* feeling that lasted far too long. and that drunk but not drunk, zero euphoria feeling. sure was great for sleep, had the longest sleep i've had in ages, probably helped with pain levels, dunno wasn't "here" to really know, but when i woke up 12 hours later still was so foggy and blah. downed 3 cups of espresso trying to snap out of it (if someone had wandered into house and offered me coke or speed would have taken in a sec to try to break the lyrica..however since i've never had anyone ever wander into my house in this lifetime offering such that didn't happen, sigh). ended up going back to sleep for 6-8 more hours. when woke up again STILL felt yucky and groggy, took an extra 80 mgs of OC on top of regular doses to finally snap out of it. lyica gets you high? yeah i guess so if you want to call being a drooling sleeping stupid slug high...hey too bad it was not the first drug i ever did all those years ago, i would be walking around with virgin veins and a 'just say no' t-shirt since i doubt i would have ever done another drug again in my life. was just a horrible experience for me. hated it and am sooooooo glad i did not take more than 75 mgs.

*you know what lyrica feels like to me? trazodone.* same head/body feelings as that, same impossible to stay awake, same 'unpleasant feeling' and same groggy crappy hangover that won't leave. 

first time lyrica users: do not take this drug if you have to be anywhere, drive, work, talk, or function in any way for 24 hours.

i can't even imagine taking the doses i've read about in this thread. obviously everyone is very different in what drugs/doses work for them but really felt that in the spirit of harm reduction that i needed to post this. i see on this thread a few quiet little mentions from few others that this drug was not good for them either, _but for future people reading this mega thread and thinking about trying lyrica for first time you might want to test out a very low dose first time (and yes it does take HOURS to come on, don't redose after an hour thinking nothing is gonna happen off first dose) and see how YOUR body reacts before jumping to the doses mentioned all over this thread. 
_

i have 240 of these 75 mg caps of crap. i'll save them for when it is time to kick the opiates, imagine that combined with the bruprenex it might be a damn good way to get through w/d's??....just sleep/pass out for a few weeks until they are over?  hey maybe this could be the 'miracle drug' for opiate w/d's.....cause i will not subject myself to taking this again for pain even if it did work great (who knows? was basically 'passed out' for 20 hours) and NO way for recreational use. if it wasn't for the possibility of this stuff being awesome for w/d's i would be tossing these pills in the garbage right now.

jmho and personal experience.


----------



## mitragyna

Supeudol said:


> I take it with my Suboxone as well.
> Cheers!! %)


Yep, me too.


----------



## jb2008

*all hail pregabalin*

Hey all,

I have a long history of brain problems, I am on a variety of medications , antidepressants, antipsychotics, but still I have anxiety where my limbs shake and I feel physically sick . I've also had restless leg syndrome since I went on SSRIs. The doctors won't give me benzos except fucking lame 2 mg diazepam which does nothing (two, not twenty) . I try not to break down in front of doctors because that would just be weird for them, but they judge that relatively calm me and think I'm like that when I'm at home or when I'm out trying to socialize and trying to get a girlfriend. I was looking for a non addicting benzo, and came to pregabalin. It was expensive as f**k , but I had to get it asap.


First time:

Took 150 mg , waited 30 mins , felt nothing. Took another 150 mg, now it was coming on after about an hour -- my leg became still, and in my chest I felt relief -- usually my head and my chest are doing overtime. Pregabalin erased all of that physical stress inside when you are worried. Then I took another 300 mg , so 600 mg total. At this dose I began to appreciate music... on a different level... it was like, sounds I had not noticed before jumped out of hiding, it was a different level of consciousness, it was still very subtle -- I was still in my right mind (not like on DXM) -- it was pleasant, warm and fuzzy, but not extremely so. There was no intense, orgasmic high as on certain street drugs. I stayed up all night dancing to music, it was like my own one man party! Thanks to pregabalin...

It seems such a friendly drug, with no adverse effects and everything it does is beneficial. The only worrying effect is not being able to walk straight. 


Second time:

The next day I took 900 mg. I fell asleep. Damn. I woke up feeling great, a warm pleasant feeling that made me feel love towards other people, want to talk to them. I still couldn't walk straight but I talked to my family in ways I never have done before. THEN, I sat on the couch, after standing up with my head forward, and leaned back, rested my head backwards with my back relatively straight on the back of the couch. I felt an *orgasmic rush through my entire body*. I kept my head backwards (as in a hairdresser's hair washing sink) and willed it to continue. I felt if I had positioned myself in a different way, thought different things, etc. , I could have improved the high. The rush had potential to blow me away but it stopped and went away...too soon... I was left thinking, WTF WAS THAT. It was funny because my family had no clue what I just felt, and that I was high off lyrica. It's sort of like being drunk, but clean, yes there is poor walking and blurred vision,, but you are able to act normally and it's not as debilitating as alcohol. 

As for talking to strangers, specifically hot girls, I haven't tried it yet. But I will. So far, when I think of doing it, pregabalin will make me feel they are my friends and on my side, instead of my irrational negative automatic thought, that they will hate me or laugh at me or be hostile in any other way. I tried CBT to cure this irrational thought, and have beaten it through sheer audacity in the past, and from experience the vast majority of people (including pretty girls) are friendly, I'd say from the hundreds of people I've talked to, at least 95% of them are nice and friendly, so the thought that xyz group of girls are going to laugh at me or be hostile in any other way, is completely irrational. I feel like I am not 'on their side'. Pregabalin makes me feel like they are already my friends, I just haven't met them yet. 

Also, when in bars, I often go into the state of not wanting to talk to anyone, of exhaustion, like emptiness in my chest, I can't talk to anyone else. I just don't get into a talkative state sometimes... What I can say even before trying it out, Pregabalin fills that emptiness, it fills my chest with strength and fuzzy warmth. mmm... Pregabalin makes me talkative, as I said though I have to try it out in the real environment, not just in my house. I will naturally update on this thread, with my findings. 


I've just taken 1500 mg a couple hours ago and now shoved 300 mg up my ass. Like butters, 'just slide it up in my anus'. 


For anxiety Pregabalin works but in a way different from benzos. I'd say this drug just makes you a bit drunk, not care so much and a but more empathetic. A lot of people have automatic negative thoughts, that the 'world is against' them, which CBT can't solve, not properly. Pregabalin has potential to do just that. Once we realise that we can love eachother, that we ALL can win if we help eachother out, no one has to 'take' anything from anyone and leave others to lose out. Think about a guy and a beautiful girl getting together. The guy thinks he is so lucky to have the girl, he feels he is taking something from her, because having sex with her and loving her feels so good... surely it must cost something... but the girl, she feels the same... she gets so much pleasure from her man ... she feels so much love for him, that she feels she must somehow 'pay' for it one day... But you see, NEITHER of them will lose. BOTH of them win, they get the greatest prize the world has to offer, for absolutely NOTHING. That is LOVE, how we can all help eachother with no one losing out whatsoever. 

Can you tell I am high on Pregabalin right now but the above still stands


----------



## ShaolinBomber

lyrica is pointless for recreational use. I was prescribed it at first for HPPD and this drug fuckin sucks. Also did nothing for HPPD. It gave no euphoria and made my balance and vision all fucked. 

Point....fuck lyrica.


----------



## hexxx

Lyrica is not a wonder cure all drug that it is touted as. It works very well for certain types of neuralgia and  personally it was a Godsend for myself but it does carry a  heavy cost after long term use specifically the cognitive deficit it creates. I've been off it for a month and my memory has improved DRAMATICALLY. I was beginning to think I might be permanently damaged and the impairment it created was actually quite scary now that I look back. I would not like to be on more than 75mg/day unless absolutely 100% neccessary (bad  pain etc). Please take note those of you who have just started, I used it  for almost 2 years at the higher dosage spectrum and you dont realise how much it affects you until you stop.


----------



## nleksan

I was taking 300mg/day of Lyrica for about 10-11 months with no variation in dosage or days off.  I was taking it because of a severe flare-up of back pain, believed to be caused by DDD, DJD, and/or two bulging discs (L3-L4, L4-L5).  For about 6 months while I was on it, I was also taking 2 20mg Opana ER daily, and analgesia was increased significantly; I never had to increase my Opana dosage.  However, it still took a month of Percocet 7.5/325 and OxyContin 20mg to get to the Opana.  I digress...

I found the worst side-effect of Lyrica to be pseudo-aphasia.  I was unable to recall even the simplest of words when needed, although as soon as I'd finish speaking, I would remember it.  I constantly felt like everything I wanted to say was right on the tip of my tongue, but I could never get it out.  It screwed with my comprehension of spoken language as well, and probably half of the time anyone would speak to me, I'd have to ask them to repeat it as it just wasn't "clicking" in my head.  Incredibly frustrating, especially in pharmacology classes in college, and for a relatively smart guy like myself.

Regarding withdrawals, I noticed that after stopping cold-turkey from 300mg/day after about a year, the two worst symptoms were unbearable leg cramps that seemed to be related to the pseudo-sciatica I have, and also terrible insomnia.  I was also taking 3mg Klonopin, 60mg Temazepam, and 60mg Flurazepam at the time, yet still no sleep.


----------



## menaces

Okay i'm not reading all the stuff that is on this thread, i'm way to lazy to do that right now, im on 500mg of lyrica right now and im fucking NIIIICE, but yeah here is my list of things to do and not to do:


to do:

listen to music -OMG ITS LIKE ITS ALIVE
watch a movie
keep the room well lit
keep hydrated
try to stay awake
walk around
and if you can handle it, try drinking a little bit (NOT FOR LIGHT WEIGHTS) omg its so fun

not to do:

sit in the dark- kills the high
sleep
lay down with your eyes closed



but yeah im gonna go stumble around my room!


----------



## TheMatador

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
8)8)8)Umm, just a suggestion, but maybe *not* writing your posts on 500mg of pregabalin might be a good idea???8)8)8)


----------



## xacebop

been experimenting with lots of stuff to help with the anxiety from oxy withdrawal. one thing im trying to avoid is sleeping all day. xanax and benzos always seem to do that. snorting ambien (10mg) takes away alot of anxiety but it has a very short half life and I try doing the second 10mg's I will immediately fall asleep and forget even doing so. Trying lyrica for the second day today, yesterday it worked well for a while kinda like a benzo feeling but not as bad. I snorted uh 200mg of powder from 100mg geltabs, its alot of powder, has a VERY nasty aftertaste. It kinda lingers with you for a long time after you do it, the good thing is it shoots up your nose no problem. Today I am trying it orally 200mg, might try snorting 100mg if I dont feel the same effects as yesterday.

Overall I would reccomend it for anxiety and withdrawals, although I don't know what the price on the street is if its high theres probably better alternatives, the half life is pretty good I think I read its like 8-12 hours. So far I can't comment on the absorption rate of snorting vs taking orally but will check back after tonights test.

Also, why would you IV ANY pill? There is so many fillers in most pills youre likely to die from overusing it. I guess you could call me a hypocrite for snorting stuff that shouldn't be snorted but still I could never see the logic behind injecting yourself with something like that


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^I just wanted to let you know that the oral bioavailability of pregabalin (Lyrica) is at least 90% and I haven't seen any figures citing the intranasal BA but I'd be really surprised if its that high. I was prescribed it for years up to 450mg/day and tried snorting it a number of times and it definitely was not stronger and personally felt it was considerably weaker...

If you want to snort it go for it, I just imagine its more effective and cost-effective orally.


----------



## BIGsherm7272

After my surgery, I was rx'ed lyrica, first it was 100mg 2x a day.  First day made me so sleepy I could'nt stay awake if I wanted to.  I eventually had it raised to 300mg 2x a day, and made me just very lethargic, couldn't wake up before 1 in the afternoon even if I tried too.


----------



## xacebop

k update:

200 mg orally didnt do much, waited about 90 minutes after eating.
snorted 100mg, 30 minutes later it all hit me at once.
extremely relaxed, increased appetite, walked into a wall (the drunk feeling) feeling drunk but being able to talk and do normal things its a very nice high. going to try another 100mg and let you guys know how it effects my current high and where i go from here.

oh weird thing, i had like chest pains, nothing serious, probably just a mental reaction from stress/anxiety of withdrawals


----------



## xacebop

k so 300mg is probably a perfect dose for chillin, i wouldnt reccomend walking around you feel like "that one drunk guy" whos always breaking shit or falling over. as for chillin and the withdrawals it helped me on another level, it lasts a super long time and i would recommend it to anyone coming off opiates, im wondering if the withdrawals are bad from lyrica, they probably dont even come close to opiates so im not too worried, not to mention 300mg isint that high of a dose.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^They are very similar but mg for mg lyrica is far more potent (I'd say at leats 3:1). I'd read about more people hallucinating on really high doses of gabapentin than lyrica but that's all anecdotal and I've never gone that high. On the doses commonly abused, both produce very similar alcohol or benzo-like drunk/stupor type effects with lots of anxiolysis and ataxia.


----------



## drewbocop

I had a lot of fun at a party once after swallowing a fucking HANDFUL of either Lyrica or Neurontin. Don't remember which one it was. I had tracers like a motherfucker and couldn't walk straight at all. I avoided any and all alcohol that night and actually ended up hooking up with an amazingly hot girl. But I remember she couldn't kiss worth a shit, either that or I was just really fucked up. It was a good time lol.


----------



## celtic20

I am rx'ed Lyrica 100 MG 3x a day for PDPN (Painful Diabetic Periphial Neuopathy) and if I take 3 at night I cant lift my blanket the next morning.


----------



## Weebl8bob

jb2008 said:


> Once we realise that we can love eachother, that we ALL can win if we help eachother out, no one has to 'take' anything from anyone and leave others to lose out. Think about a guy and a beautiful girl getting together. The guy thinks he is so lucky to have the girl, he feels he is taking something from her, because having sex with her and loving her feels so good... surely it must cost something... but the girl, she feels the same... she gets so much pleasure from her man ... she feels so much love for him, that she feels she must somehow 'pay' for it one day... But you see, NEITHER of them will lose. BOTH of them win, they get the greatest prize the world has to offer, for absolutely NOTHING. That is LOVE, how we can all help eachother with no one losing out whatsoever.
> 
> Can you tell I am high on Pregabalin right now but the above still stands




quoted not only for truth but also lol-factor too also as well :D


----------



## Pegasus

xacebop said:


> k so 300mg is probably a perfect dose for chillin, i wouldnt reccomend walking around you feel like "that one drunk guy" whos always breaking shit or falling over. as for chillin and the withdrawals it helped me on another level, it lasts a super long time and i would recommend it to anyone coming off opiates, im wondering if the withdrawals are bad from lyrica, they probably dont even come close to opiates so im not too worried, not to mention 300mg isint that high of a dose.



The withdrawals are like other GABAnergic drugs: pretty bad and potentially deadly.  You need to taper off this drug once you have become dependent on it.


----------



## Tom Mercury

i have been on Lyrica for almost four year and reading that people use it to get high is a bit sad. It is a dangerous drug that can seriously mess with Your brain-chemistry. I hope they make this heavier classed.

Going cold turkey from it is in my opinion much worse that cold turkey on heavy ammounts of Xanax or Dope. Being a slave to Lyrica when one realizes this does really really suck. I wish I never gotten on it. Stay carefull from this, I could write pages of my bad experience with it.

Be Carefull people! //Mr Mercury


----------



## bob_arctor

tom mercury: i've been on lyrica for three years, and would not like to see it used as a recreational drug either. but how is it dangerous? please elaborate


----------



## Pegasus

^I think he's referring to the withdrawals, which are similar to other GABAnergic drugs. (alcohol, benzos, barbiturates)


----------



## bob_arctor

For sure there is withdrawal, but nowhere near as serious as benzodiazepines at least. For me, after daily use for several years, it usually manifests inself in irritability, nightmares, dysphoria for 1-2 days and after that i'm pretty much ok. And after just 2-3 days going without it, half my normal dose makes me feel intoxicated.

Of course, experiences vary. I'm glad there is this alternative for people with social phobia like me, so benzo use can be avoide.


----------



## luvthatpoppy

I have a ton of lyrica and gabapentin.......used it from time to time * at recommended dose and didnt do a damn thing for me. i personally love my opiate high. before i swallow a handful bc i am OUT of hydro-what is this high like?> from what lil i have read.....being drunk? i do not drink-dont enjoy the effects.....so should i NOt do this?


----------



## Tom Mercury

I would call it *dangerous* because the chemistry of it is not well known to every medical expert; for instance it have the probability of function to cause:
*Premature Hair Loss (many people without any reason, even youngsters, have gotten this)
*Neurological Seizures (most often numbness in arms and legs, can not be a good sign)
*Temporary Muscular Dysfunctions (like You focus to walk trough a door but instead get your head knocked in the wall instead or loosing the control of fingers to for example write on a keyboard or to use a pen) - this is most often related to going of a high dose cold turkey or getting a high dose. Can last for up to 2 days. It sucks to make a fine dinner and then loose it all on the floor just because an arm decides to relax all it's muscles for five seconds.
*Loss of Eye-Sight Vision - and this is dangerous. If one goes cold-turkey the eye-sight can suddenly dissseaper like an old TV used to do. It can last for a couple of seconds and suddenly flickers back. Seriously, does anyone know any other drug that causes this?
*Hallucinations - Worse than 175mcg LSD in my opinion, because a floor can look like some flat-screen TV showing filming an highway, or if it is floor-tiles, it can look like a river. (Edit: Visionary effects can appear on withdrawal and is individually)
*Temporary Memory-Loss - Very Hard to focus on discussions because like in no time one may not even remember what one has talked about for the last 30 minutes,

Regarding the withdrawals (very subjective subject by the way);
- Going of high doses of potent bensodiazepines is mildly similiar except that does not make me sweat or totally loose the experience of time (hard to catch if it has passed 13 minutes or 90 minutes kind of thing). 

Because of it's short half life withdrawals can come fast and heavy. Personally when one reaches really bad effects of it I do not think a person should drive or operate heavy machinery. It is also not uncommon to get dilated pupils if withdrawing from it quickly, but that is not an introvert problem, but could cause problems if acting really messed up and walking into things and the police stop You and test You for other things they may find.

Short term use (like 1-2 weeks) in not too high doses (maybe up to ~150mgs?) for while tapering bensodiazepines would be okay in my opinion. But benzos are safe and if a person can controll it for their medical purpose I don't think it is a capital problem.

Another problem with Lyrica, probably one of the larger, is the exponentially sky-rocketing tolerance increase this drug has. I have no idea how many grams per day I would need to actually benefit from the purpose of this drug instead of just maintaining a messed up physical addiction of a proportion I have rarely felt with other drugs because of the disarranged psychological backlashes those physical side-effects can account for (depending on situation of course).


----------



## Vader

> - Worse than 175mg LSD in my opinion, because a floor can look like some flat-screen TV showing filming an highway, or if it is floor-tiles, it can look like a river.


I think you mean micrograms, not milligrams


----------



## Tom Mercury

Yes, of course 8), it is fixed in a minute. Not that I think 175mcg LSD is a very large ammount, but I guess pretty many people can associate with that at least.


----------



## Vader

175 mikes is a substantial amount of acid, I didn't expect pregabalin to be anything like that visual.


----------



## Tom Mercury

Good that You have a clear vision hehe, I forgot to add that the visual-hallucinations can (as I guess it is individually regarding on dose and what not) come fast and hard on withdrawal from the substance and not on the onset or plateu.


----------



## Vader

Do you mean as you start to come down from the experience, or do you actually mean withdrawal (when you stop taking the drug once you are addicted)?


----------



## Norway71

My girlfriend took 8, 150 mg. Lyrica. Lost balance totally! She was on here way too the fridge when she knocked her head into the door frame too the right side of the fridge and then smashed her head in the floor real HARD. I was on her side, but she was just out off my reach, I am sorry to say! Then we experienced that she had epeleptics? attack. While she was on the floor she was shaking, like all of her muscles was activated, like they turned on and off. Her mouth would not open, and there was this white stuff coming out!!! Her eyes turned too the back and there was NO WAY i could come in contact with here, she was OUT!!! Here  heart rate/pulse was really high and this lasted 2 min. I really worried for here at this point I layed my self on top of here and tried too open her mouth which was unable to do. When she was recovering she had a totally memory loss of what just happend and she was uable to stand up. So I had to carrie her to the bed,she had no control off arms or legs. Then tried too talk to here, but she was so out off it that there was no point in it!!


----------



## Tom Mercury

Yerg said:


> Do you mean as you start to come down from the experience, or do you actually mean withdrawal (when you stop taking the drug once you are addicted)?



Yeah, well You're good at pointing things out, I mean at the withdrawal of addiction - But there was no thing as "Lyrica Addiction" by then. It came as the drug came out of the system (~16  hours from last dose if corretly estimated) and I would call it "the experience" as I was not mentally addicted (had never experienced coming up or down from it) and had at the first time it happened not been using for a litte more than a month (around 3.5 years ago).

 What Norway71 wrote about the knocking head into things (strong written, horrible to experience that as a by-stander), easier versions are quite common and the epileptic attack sounded strong on that occassion. Have heard a couple of stories with bad accidents like those, one ending up with lasting epileptic problems so be carefull if trying high doses, good She had You to carry her to the bed. People can hit the head dozens of times trying to "get it right" (like being able to walk trough the door).


----------



## nuke

Oddly I think pregabalin has less abuse potential than gabapentin.  Anyway I've used it daily in therapeutic dosages and stopped and never had any sort of severe withdrawal.  It's a mild sedative to me, makes me feel kind of stoned and reduces pain but is not as euphoric as gabapentin.


----------



## deaf eye

i got sleep problems or i should say im just a light sleeper
but damn i ate one lyrica and one 2mg xanax
it was the best sleep i have had in a decade


----------



## delphinen

Well, to make a long story short cos I dont feel like writing too much (I think),  yesterday I did:
525 mg Lyrica
1g Tramadol
10mg Alprazolam
48mg Bromazepam
900mg Carisoprodol

All taken with a Red Bull and some Sprite

Well, it kicked my ass as many others here. I felt my head SUPER cloudy, incredible light headed, like I was in the clouds of super mario world (?), and I the opiate feel was so strong that it was INCREDIBLY hard to stay awake. The benzos probably potetianted a lot the whole thing, but I took'em because I was worried about seizures (because the 1000mg of Tramadol).

I felt SO opiated (even more than Oxycodone I can state), that I HAD to go to bed and just kept quiet listening to my mp3 while my body was giving me pleasure from all the places, like the blood going through my body was stimulating every opiate receptor of my body (?)

I tried to stay awake, like, sitting in the bed every 20 minutes, but I had the most incredible and powerful CEVs I had in my whole life, everything was "there" going really speedy, I could manage to "see" in the CEV what I wanted (I dont remember what it was) but it was incredible how well it worked, the CEVs was like in my control and going REALLY speedy. 

Anyway, at some point, the benzos, the Tramadol and the Lyrica made me sleep, but I dont remember a SHIT when was that, what I was doing, or if I wanted to sleep, the last thing I remember was floating in my CEVs while feeling incredible pleasure on my bed.

I awake today still feeling VERY opiated (like if I were on Hydrocodone) and one of my right arms hurt a little when make force with it, maybe I had a partial seizure or I just slept in a way that my right arm was under my whole body or in a weird position.
I was planning to go to work today, but I still feel cloudy and walking is difficult, also I have the eyes really red, and I barely can stay awake with this opiate feeling. Music sounds very "cloudy" and "pushy" too.

God, I never thought Pregabalin would be SO FUCKING strong. Before the night comes I will try to go to "my familiar pharmacy" to buy another box of Tramadol. 
If I can't I will do the Pregabalin alone with Carisoprodol, Alprazolam, Bromazepam and some other shit, but no opiate. I have some SSRIs around, I read in some places that Lyrica with SSRIs makes you hallucinate really hard.

Well, I tried to make this short but I just felt like keep writing 
god what does Pregabalin in the brain? I want to know the pharmacology of this shit...


----------



## pallidamors

delphinen said:


> god what does Pregabalin in the brain? I want to know the pharmacology of this shit...



wikipedo is your friend...pregabalin basically seems to inhibit neurotransmission via hyperpolarization from what i can tell:

"Like gabapentin, pregabalin binds to the α2δ (alpha2delta) subunit of the voltage-dependent calcium channel in the central nervous system. This reduces calcium influx into the nerve terminals. Pregabalin also decreases the release of neurotransmitters such as glutamate, noradrenaline, and substance P (Australian Medicines Handbook). Pregabalin increases neuronal GABA levels by producing a dose-dependent increase in glutamic acid decarboxylase activity.[1] Glutamic acid decarboxylase (GAD) is the enzyme that converts the excitatory neurotransmitter glutamate into the inhibitory GABA in a single step. For this reason, pregabalin greatly potentiates benzodiazepines, barbiturates & other depressants."


----------



## delphinen

Wow. This drugs potentiates glutamate to make GABA faster in the brain? aside from the binding to the calcium channels, this is "functionality" sounds fantastic.
I can't wait to combine Lyrica with Tramadol, Alprazolam, Bromazepam and Carisoprodol again! I wonder how this drugs would interact with Dyphenhydramine and SSRIs...

Thanks pallidamors, I did a search in Wikipedia about Pregabalin but didn't find this.


----------



## FPU4eva

dont fuck with lyrica I was addicted to it for like 5 months. i was taking 1.2grams to 2 grams a day. and when I went without it i was a mess. horrible depression insomnia and just a horrible withdrawl. ive been clean from lyrica and all pills for 6 months


----------



## ledionz

Will using pregabalin will affect my benzo taper?


----------



## Pegasus

^It will increase the action of your benzo, so in that way, I'd say yes.


----------



## delphinen

*Neurontin and Lyrica are a Death Sentence for New Brain Synapses
*
http://www.wellnessresources.com/fr..._are_a_death_sentence_for_new_brain_synapses/

http://www.wellnessresources.com/st...lyrica_are_highly_toxic_to_new_brain_synapses

what do you guys think about this article?


----------



## pallidamors

delphinen said:


> *Neurontin and Lyrica are a Death Sentence for New Brain Synapses
> *
> http://www.wellnessresources.com/fr..._are_a_death_sentence_for_new_brain_synapses/
> 
> http://www.wellnessresources.com/st...lyrica_are_highly_toxic_to_new_brain_synapses
> 
> what do you guys think about this article?



i think its BS. Nowhere in the study did they say that these drugs would cause dangers to adults, it was more an argument of not exposing children to them (duh.) By the time you're an adult, new synapse formation isn't really important, since learning largely takes place simply by the strengthening of existing synapses. The web page you grabbed the article (if I can call it that, its really more an editorial) from is obviously pushing an agenda, so you'd probably be better off reading the actual study if you want to take anything away from it, not a bunch of ridiculous commentary made by hacks who obviously know nothing about neurobiology.


----------



## bighooter

my mate gets prescribed the 75mg ones and we usually snort the contents of the capsule because it gives a nice high if you do enough.


----------



## delphinen

Yesterday I did 450mg Lyrica, 6mg Alprazolam and 250mg Naproxen. The last one definitely enhanced the Lyrica.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^How would naproxen help?

According to drugs.com, there are no interactions.


----------



## delphinen

I do not know, I didn't believe it would make anything too, but I did the "scientific" method: proved both sustances together, and it indeed powered my small Lyrica dosage a lot. After a while (some hours) it made me pass out like always Lyrica does.
I have no idea why Naproxen interacts with Lyrica nor can I prove it, I just know that it potentiated my trip, and only that is a fact.


----------



## hockeywife

I recently tried lyrica again after having a sample bottle (75mg) sitting in the cabinet for a year. It didn't do much for me except 1 big head rush (@300mg) followed by the best sleep I've had for quite a long time. I only used it as a last resort because I was a couple days short of my regular oc & percocet scripts. It must be the chemistry of each person because I read earlier in the thread where it gives some people energy/compulsion to do stuff, the oc's do that for me but lyrica did the opposite. Maybe I'm just used to my regular stuff?


----------



## Cane2theLeft

delphinen said:


> I have no idea why Naproxen interacts with Lyrica nor can I prove it, I just know that it potentiated my trip, and only that is a fact.



The placebo effect is a fact, naproxen potentiating lyrica is not.


----------



## delphinen

Cane2theLeft said:


> The placebo effect is a fact, naproxen potentiating lyrica is not.



Are you aware that im not the only one that have felt that Naproxen potentiates Lyrica? there are some people even in this whole thread that have appointed out the same thing.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^I trust the studies of the medical establishment more than the subjective experience of a few recreational users. There has been a myth in opiate FAQ's all over the internet that naproxen potentiates opiates and there are people who read those and claim absolutely that it works for them. 

There is no pharmacological explanation for naproxen potentiating pregabalin. If there was, its very unlikely that 2 drugs used very frequently together would have zero official documentation of interaction.


----------



## jamezexe43

interesting, what kind of symptoms qualify for this drug?


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^You mean what is it indicated/prescribed for?

It is FDA-indicated for partial seizures and neuropathic pain (like diabetic peripheral neuropathy) as well as fibromyalgia. It is approved by the EU for Generalized Anxiety Disorder and used off-label for various things here in the states including anxiety.


----------



## heathergirl78

I was starting to go through major methadone withdrawal after being on it for almost six months at a dose of 80mg a day. I got cut off you could say. But I was able to get ultrams and lyrica from my docter and I started taking the lyrica at about a dose of 450mg. The first night I was tripping my ass off. There were trails and colors everywhere. I had to go to sleep though because it seems this stuff makes you really speedy throughout the day and then at night you get really tired and eventually pass out. I also smoked some bud with it too which seemed to help alot. I don't know if it was the weed or the lyrica but when I do both of them and throw in a pain pill, I'm pretty buzzed all day. I know eventually they won't do this as you become amune to them. But I'll enjoy it while I can. I'm going to run out of pills anyways and have to find something else to feel better on.


----------



## bignbrown

got some on the way, curently on a valium taper (fairly quick one), hoping this might give a bit of releif, first time dose im thinking 375mg?


----------



## justinbby

I have 50mg lyricas, i am currently taking 100mg at a time and feel kinda buzzed and like it.  Its starting to get to where i dont feel it anymore...i am curious about snorting them... if i snort one, how do you feel?  Does it burn? How long will the high last from snorting lyrica?

Any other suggestions of what to do? I dont want to be to were im seeing shit or things are shaped different though haha


----------



## bignbrown

Will it be safe to try a recreational dose of lyrica whilst on a valium taper, im on 10mg in the morning and 10mg at night at the moment and still feel very anxious, not full on WD but not nice at least, might be nice to have some releif, its an anticonvulsent too isnt it?


----------



## justinbby

Can you snort lyrica?????

What are the effects????

How much should i do for a little buzz????

How long does it last if it does anything????


PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## bob cobb

calm down brah. im on 450 mgs of lyirca right now, *for me* this is the perfect dose. Do not snort pregabalin. That would be completley pointless. It lasts awhile, id say around 8 or so hours, not quite sure though. The effects for me are as follows: relaxation, kind of a good drunk feeling, very very empathetic (this seems to come later on, i would say about3 hours after the intial dose i feel empathetic). Also another thing i notice is everything seems to be so much sharper, and everything seems to be more real and clear. but whatever i only take lyrica when i dont have anything else. hope that helps manggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Cloud_9

justinbby said:


> Can you snort lyrica?????
> 
> What are the effects????
> 
> How much should i do for a little buzz????
> 
> How long does it last if it does anything????
> 
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!!!



I don't recommend snorting the ghastly propylene glycol powder, but I can tell you how it has reacted when I have plugged about 3,500mg. It came on a lot faster; like about 30m compared to a little over an hour. It is pretty much the same as taking it orally I would say, except possibly a little more clear-headed and less drowsy and lasts about the same time as well. I would recommend you start out with like 600mg-900mg and work your way up after half and hour, though I don't know how much you take on average, and like I said, I have a massive tolerance to just about anything; Lyrica included.

Have any more specific questions regarding this?


----------



## delphinen

I like doing Tramadol, Lyrica, Clonazepam and Alprazolam. Sometimes Naproxen too.
This drug it's really awesome, but at higher doses it DESTROYS your balance. And I mean it. IT DESTROYS YOUR BALANCE. I almost destroyed my PS3 and XBox360 because I fell on them BADLY on Lyrica.


----------



## motiv311

very suprised at this stuff. Took 3 100mg capsules then smoked a bowl and two hours later I was just feeling .... well being


----------



## bob cobb

Cloud_9 said:


> I don't recommend snorting the ghastly propylene glycol powder, but I can tell you how it has reacted when I have plugged about 3,500mg. It came on a lot faster; like about 30m compared to a little over an hour. It is pretty much the same as taking it orally I would say, except possibly a little more clear-headed and less drowsy and lasts about the same time as well. I would recommend you start out with like 600mg-900mg and work your way up after half and hour, though I don't know how much you take on average, and like I said, I have a massive tolerance to just about anything; Lyrica included.
> 
> Have any more specific questions regarding this?



600-900mg is too much for first timer. 600mg made me pass out

but i have no tolerance, i would stick around 450mg for first time, then you can work your way up


----------



## delphinen

150mg capsules are a bomb with opioids and benzos... im worried about this drug because I think it probably mess with the brain badly... but anyway im a junkie
im on 900mg with Tramadol, Clonazepam and Alprazolam, playing some games.. I feel so good.... and a little psychedelic too


----------



## heathergirl78

I have a lot to say about lyrica. The way it makes me feel is just incredible. I was coming off of Methadone at the clinic, being detoxed at 10mg every day. I didn't think I'd be able to cope with not having methadone everyday. I was so dependent on that drug and lyrica is what helped me beat my obsession with it. It takes some pain away. I don't know if it is just the lyrica because I also take pain meds. I'm also taking abilify. I know these drugs are pretty new. They bill my insuance almost $300 for 15 pills! Both abilify and lyrica are expensive meds 
So I took 6 75mg pills and about 5 50mg ultrams and was feeling quite interesting about an hour later. Its a very interesting feeling. I get so tired though and start nodding some. I feel like I'm trippin at times. Then I feel woosy but then I will also feel bold and excited too. It's like a roller coaster. 
I probably take too many of both.
I can't help it, I just like to get high...


----------



## heathergirl78

bob cobb said:


> calm down brah. im on 450 mgs of lyirca right now, *for me* this is the perfect dose. Do not snort pregabalin. That would be completley pointless. It lasts awhile, id say around 8 or so hours, not quite sure though. The effects for me are as follows: relaxation, kind of a good drunk feeling, very very empathetic (this seems to come later on, i would say about3 hours after the intial dose i feel empathetic). Also another thing i notice is everything seems to be so much sharper, and everything seems to be more real and clear. but whatever i only take lyrica when i dont have anything else. hope that helps manggggggggggggggggggg



This sounds so much like me. I did snort it though but had already taken enough orally that it wasn't much of a difference. And the empathy thing is true too. It's like I really feel for people. I actually like people and thats not like me. and your focus being clearer is true. It makes me clean obsessively. Feel like I'm trippen though. But I"m so exhausted and keep falling out for a minute here and there. weird..


----------



## ttown

I got some free samples of lyrica awhile back. I forgot about them for awhile but just happened to remember them a few days ago. I have been taking them up to today. Today I had to meet my parole officer and what not. Tomorrow I will be taking a swab test(maybe urine too). As fas as I can tell lyrica is not tested for on narcotic testing, at least for something like a UA or swab test. Was wondering if anyone here would know maybe from experience? Just don't want to get screwed over by this, although i imagine it's too late anyways even if they do. But some peace of mind would be nice. It would make sense that they don't test for it but who knows. P.S. I searched around for an answer here on bluelight specifically but wasn't able to find anything.

        -- Thanks for your time


----------



## Mora Fiend

*Lyrica - Diminishing Returns*

To the Lyrica users out there that actually like it and use it recreationally, do you also experience diminishing returns with it?  How do you avoid having to take more to achieve the same effect.  Sometimes I wat a few days to get the same feeling, I understand that my GABA receptors are getting pounded by it, but my question is:  Is there a way around it?

My prescribed dose is 1 150mg tablet 3x a day.

My recreational dose is 900mg.

I would like to avoid taking more than that to achieve the same effect day to day.  I also understand it's more than likely impossible to do, however if you don't ask you won't know.

Any help appriciated in advance.


----------



## bben

300 mg lyrica in a tolerant user (3 months daily). Would it be safe to mix this with some moderate amounts (2-4 beers) of alcohol.


----------



## Chainer

ttown said:


> I got some free samples of lyrica awhile back. I forgot about them for awhile but just happened to remember them a few days ago. I have been taking them up to today. Today I had to meet my parole officer and what not. Tomorrow I will be taking a swab test(maybe urine too). As fas as I can tell lyrica is not tested for on narcotic testing, at least for something like a UA or swab test. Was wondering if anyone here would know maybe from experience? Just don't want to get screwed over by this, although i imagine it's too late anyways even if they do. But some peace of mind would be nice. It would make sense that they don't test for it but who knows. P.S. I searched around for an answer here on bluelight specifically but wasn't able to find anything.
> 
> -- Thanks for your time



*No *(drug test questions allowed).


----------



## delphinen

I have been [ab]using  this drug for these last months and I can only say that it seems that there is no other thing like this. Me- being a mild opiate user (Codeine and Tramadol once or twice per month) and a heavy benzo user, I feel like this drug is a bliss.

I fear so much all those drug that lowers your seizure threshold- yet this upper it. The feeling it's a mix of some ... kind of opiate... like.. I dont know.. mild Hydrocodone? and a mild stimulation like on XTC too... plus the benzodiazepine-drunkness feeling (although I always try the capsules with some Clonazepam .. ironically, for fear to seizures).

The tolerance goes EXTREMELY high from the first time you dose to the next 48 hours. Thats really bitchy. And the price, oh the price...

Anyway, its still like some junkie's dream (at least for those who like either benzos, opiates or MDMA) mostly because it OTC here :3

Lyrica+Naproxen+Clonazepam = Bliss

You sleep so fucking well its incredible what this thing does. I want more drugs like this.

Lastly, I have found that taking 750+mg plus 150mg snorted to enhance the trip is the way to go.


----------



## ycomp

*Too Good to be True??*

my question...

something awesome happened to me tonight...

I am pretty new to Lyrica (and melitor and afobazole for that matter). Lyrica I took first time 2 days ago 300mg... great mood for about a day. 

I took this tonight before going out to a club:

2x75 mg Lyrica...  maybe 2.5 - 3 hrs before
1 25mg melitor... 1 hr before
1 12.5 mg tianeptine/stablon - 1 hr before (I would take this a few times a week in general.. but this was first tablet perhaps in 7 days or so)
1 afobazole 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lyrica
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melitor
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tianeptine
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afobazole

I had no drinks for first few hours.. my mood was ok... like neutral but if someone said something funny I could enjoy laughing. but I was a bit fidgety and slightly anxious... most of anxiety was gone, but there was still some.

Then I started to sip some heineken... I took about 2 sips... only 1/2 the neck of the bottle was gone... and it hit me immediately! I still have no idea how it could've so fast.. but I was not imagining it, it was real.

all of a sudden I achieved what I only usually achieve through multiple strong drinks... and then not even sometimes...

- total loss of any anxiety
- some more energy - or desire to move, like not total desire to dance but some
- total confidence... this is what I really enjoy having in a club... my eyes become weapons when I'm like this... girls respond so well to it!
- better mood

So needless to say I'm ecstatic that I found a way to achieve this state by only having a few sips of alcohol. I polished off the bottle but I don't think it was necessary.

My questions are:

- is it solely the Lyrica?

- will I have to up the Lyrica dosage soon?

- do the other drugs help potentiate the alcohol? I know the stablon doesn't because I'm used to taking it when drinking


----------



## drug_FUCKED

delphinen said:


> I like doing Tramadol, Lyrica, Clonazepam and Alprazolam. Sometimes Naproxen too.
> This drug it's really awesome, but at higher doses it DESTROYS your balance. And I mean it. IT DESTROYS YOUR BALANCE. I almost destroyed my PS3 and XBox360 because I fell on them BADLY on Lyrica.



Yeah tell me about it at high doses i have lost my balance for days.
The first times you have lyrica there is almost some trippy feel to it with slight changes in vision.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

ycomp said:


> My questions are:
> 
> - is it solely the Lyrica?
> 
> - will I have to up the Lyrica dosage soon?
> 
> - do the other drugs help potentiate the alcohol? I know the stablon doesn't because I'm used to taking it when drinking



It's impossible to say if it was solely the lyrica but I would surmise it was MOSTLY the Lyrica looking at the pharmacology of the others (none of which are available in the US AFAIK). 

The afobazole IS  GABAergic however it has no sedative or myorelaxant properties so I doubt it would substantially potentiate the alcohol. 

The Agomelatine (melitor) is a 5HT2c antagonist and as such, increases the effect of dopamine and norepinephrine in the prefrontal cortex... this certainly may have impacted the effects you received-



> This brain region has been implicated in planning complex cognitive behaviors, personality expression, decision making and moderating correct social behavior.SOURCE



This would not directly affect the alcohol effects (via potentiation, inhibition, etc.) but it may have in effect synergized with the anxiety-reduction, increase in confidence, etc. that you mentioned.

The Lyrica ABSOLUTELY potentiates the alcohol. It so strongly affects the alcohol effects that every Rx I received of it for 3+ years warned to never mix the 2... not even my morphine, oxycontin or lorazepam scripts ever had such a firm warning against the combination. 

Throughout discussions of lyrica on BL its been said that large doses of Lyrica greatly resemble getting ridiculously shitfaced and that when consuming lyrica and alcohol together, far less of either is needed. 

So....

In my quite amateur opinion... the afobazole likely had little to no effect, the agomelatine certainly could have indirectly contributed to the effects you received and the lyrica + alcohol combination likely accounts for the majority of the effects, possibly somewhat modulated by the other drugs. 

Lastly, since you said you didn't think the tianeptine had an affect on the experience, I didn't address it and this would explain why it wouldn't account for what you felt...



> Alcohol co-administration decreased tianeptine absorption rate and lowered tianeptine plasma levels by about 30% but did not affect those of the MC5 metabolite. SOURCE


----------



## ycomp

Cane2theLeft said:


> Lastly, since you said you didn't think the tianeptine had an affect on the experience, I didn't address it and this would explain why it wouldn't account for what you felt...



interesting, thanks for the amateur opinion....  it helps... what I do notice about tianeptine (1 pill) with alcohol in general, since I have much experience with the 2 together... is that the day after, usually I'm in a great mood in that everything is quite funny... if I watch craig ferguson on youtube, I laugh my ass off.

I think it is not just the tianeptine, but the tianeptine + alcohol combo the night before. Although, I should test some more tianeptine alone to know for sure. 

I did try 3-4 times more lyrica than I ever had before, plus 2.. perhaps 3 drinks (dunno, because I was pouring it myself by sight) a few nights ago... and it was AWESOME ... I think I had either 1050 or 1200.. I think 1200mg lyrica. I'm a bigger guy (6'3 - 240lbs at least, perhaps 250) - so perhaps it is equivalent of 900 or less in smaller person, if these things affect you depending on your weight.

My friend was telling me I looked high... I had some problems with stumbling... if I did not concentrate on walking straight, then I tended not too... but wow, was it fun. Great mood, smiley - everything was great. No anxiety for sure. Food tasted incredible. I had lasagna, that was great and split a pizza with him... it was a nice restaurant, the pizza was actually really good quality but I enjoyed it much more (and it was my first time at that restaurant, so the pizza was new for me) but damn the pizza was almost orgasmically tasty... then after dinner I had a snickers bar which actually was orgasmically tasty for sure... and was still hungry so I bought a fruit drinkable yoghurt which I didn't really notice any difference in taste to than if I had been sober.

oh yeah, I did try the 150mg lyrica again before plus some alcohol and it did potentiate it but nothing near like that amazing experience the first time I combined the 2. I guess it was just a one-off thing.


----------



## MihoSayuri

will snorting 50 mgs of Lyrica give me any high? I'm trying to get more but I've only got a 50 mg capsule right now.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^The oral bioavailability is equal to or greater than 90% so there isn't any reason to snort it (it doesn;t burn at all but it tastes bitter as hell). I always found it to be stronger orally

...but no, I doubt 50mg would do much of anything.


----------



## ycomp

I just did another ,.. shit I don't know... 1350 or 1500 mg. It was really mellow at first, my mood wasn't that great... but I didn't start the day well anyhow. I went to a cljub... it was ok but I was not social. Then I left and went and got a snickers bar..................

after the snickers and some "power water" (guarnana and stuff) but it tasted mostly like water so can't have much of anything in there.

affter the snickers, wow.... I Was "in the zone" again........

no anxiety, ... good confidence... and relatively social.

I also took 2 or 3 tianeptine and 3/4 of a gidazem pill.. I'm kinda new to benzos....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gidazepam

But it did not affect my walking like the first time a few days ago where I was high on the stuff... I would not say I was high this time, just my mood as described. Good for meeting girls in clubs. Although one bitch that always looks at me in the club refused to shake my hand, when I tried to introduce myself...... I know she had the hots for me before, so what's up with that.. dunno. 

She was saying something about her purse where I was standing, so maybe I was stepping on the strap... don't know... but who cares, she purposely steppe on ,my foot a few months ago to get my attention. And then looked at me like I stepped on it.. ok, she's crazy... 

but this shit is good, I hope I don't build tolerance quickly....


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^You're going to rapidly jack your tolerance up increasing it at this rate.


----------



## ycomp

maybe I should take less and more benzo?


----------



## Lazyscience

You know what? I find that taking higher doses (over 800mg) is pointless. For me, it doesnt increase the enjoyment of the drug and only makes me less coordinated and drunk feeling.

The best thing for me with this drug is, it makes me feel so creative. I play guitar and record music and stuff but most of the time, I dont feel all that inspired to create anything. When I take this drug, I can sit and play guitar all day, coming up with great ideas and recording lovely spacey and ambient music.


----------



## ycomp

the less coordinated and drunk feeling also starts occuring for me around the time that I get the most of a mood boost from it. I'm thinking that time now is about the half life time.... 5-7 hrs into it. But I'm taking it so I don't have to drink so much when I go out clubbin


----------



## Lazyscience

I would like to say something about Fibromyalgia. Now, I experience pain daily in every part of my body. It drastically decreases my quality of life and makes me really miserable. It would be easy to diagnose myself with Fibromyalgia and I have gone to the doctors and said thats what I think is wrong with me. 

The thing is, I just dont think any more that it is a real illness. Yes, the symptoms are real but I think they are the physical symptoms of psychological problems such as depression due to dissatisfaction in life. Actually, I think the symptoms are a normal reaction to the crazy pressures of modern life and all the stuff we have to deal with that we are not really evolved to do.

I thinks that realising the symptoms are psychological is the first step to recovery. If you give yourself a label like 'Fibromyalgia' then you are creating a belief that you have some kind of disease and you are stuck with it since there is no cure. 

I think that, in fact, that you have to sort out the problems in your life, improving your psychological health, in order to recover.

However, this is easier said than done.


----------



## heathergirl78

I've been taking lyrica for a few months now. I think it absolutely wonderful. But it does have some negative side effects. I take way more than what I'm prescribed, go figure, which is one 75mg capsule every 12hrs. I take like 8 75mg capsules at a time. You build a tolerance to it once you take it enough. I feel euphoric off it and I have energy to do everything and anything. That may be because I mix it with ultrams/tramadols. I just got my script again but my doctor switched my tramadols to tylenol 3's. I don't particularly like the two together. I'm too groggy and sleepy. I want my tramadols back!
When I'm on them, I feel like my body is going wawawawa. It's a weird feeling. And I also see trails and colors like I'm tripping. I start cleaning because its like I get x-ray vision or something. I can see everything. And stuff is so much brighter. very interesting.


----------



## Lazyscience

Yeah is a weird drug.It makes you so uncoordinated and dizzy and you fall about but, somehow you still have the motivation to get stuff done.

Thats what I take, 8 X 75mg capsules and I feel great.I really enhances the music and Ive been dancing around in my living room all day and playing my guitar and singing like crazy .My neighbours must think im totally weird. Well, actually, I guess I am.

It does also cause mild hullucination like small anomalies. Sometimes for me, it seems like the lights are flickering in the room and I keep seeing objects in the corner of my eye. Its fine though, It doesnt bother me.


----------



## ycomp

wouldn't it just be easier to take the 150mg capsules you guys? then you'd only need 4... or is it harder for you to get those?


----------



## Lazyscience

For some reason, I can only seem to get them in 75mg capsules. I dont mind anyway they are incredibly cheap.


----------



## Craftypisces

Lazyscience said:


> I would like to say something about Fibromyalgia. Now, I experience pain daily in every part of my body. It drastically decreases my quality of life and makes me really miserable. It would be easy to diagnose myself with Fibromyalgia and I have gone to the doctors and said thats what I think is wrong with me.
> 
> The thing is, I just dont think any more that it is a real illness. Yes, the symptoms are real but I think they are the physical symptoms of psychological problems such as depression due to dissatisfaction in life. Actually, I think the symptoms are a normal reaction to the crazy pressures of modern life and all the stuff we have to deal with that we are not really evolved to do.
> 
> I thinks that realising the symptoms are psychological is the first step to recovery. If you give yourself a label like 'Fibromyalgia' then you are creating a belief that you have some kind of disease and you are stuck with it since there is no cure.
> 
> I think that, in fact, that you have to sort out the problems in your life, improving your psychological health, in order to recover.
> 
> However, this is easier said than done.



LS, I would like to say that I respectfully disagree 
I am in my mid 20's and when Fibro struck me, it was during the happiest time of my life.  I went to the gym daily, I went out with friends, and had just gotten married and landed a job at a company I was dying to work for.  BUT when I was diagnosed with Fibro I will say that I thought it was a load of horse s#!t.  I honestly thought the same thing you did.  So much that I quit taking Lyrica and just let myself be in pain for 3 years following that diagnosis.  That being said, those years were so hard for me.  My  husband and i desperately searched for answers and even chronicled my symptoms with photos and journals.  Did I become a little anxious and depressed, yes, but I also would pull out of it as soon as I possibly could.  I was still working and able to do some things.  In January, I could not possibly have been in more pain and I was living on adderrall and lortab.  I was ingesting more pills than food because I couldn't take the pain.  My family and doctor urged me to go to Mayo Clinic in Rochester, MN.  I was called to come for an appointment and my father and I flew up there.  I saw three neurologists and they did seperate testing.  The day after i had the classic "tender point test" I was so sore I could barely get out of bed.  My father and I watched the doctor hit these spots on my body and I would literally almost climb the walls in pain.  Not until then, confronted with proof from 5 days of intense testing and 9 doctors telling me this, did I believe in Fibro.  Now I am home and take Lyrica as well as do physical therapy.  It is working and I feel better than I have in 3 years.  
Don't dismiss Fibromyalgia though.  It's actually not a disease --it is a syndrome (collection of symptoms).  
If you think you may have something like Fibro, go see a doctor and get the proper diagnosis.  Not everyone uses FMS as a crutch or an excuse to be sad and lazy.  I will post pictures of my worst symptoms.  Maybe if they look familiar you could relate.  I hope this didn't come across as angry or rude.  I just wanted to post my experience with FMS and Lyrica.  It's a good one.
3 years ago I trashed my Lyrica and swore it off, now it works like magic.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^I am with you sneaky fish. 

I have waxed and waned on the issue for years and researched until my eyeballs bled and today I look at it similar to ADHD... I think its a real syndrome affecting a small amount of people and is at times over-diagnosed as a catch all and a lot of people (generally women, no offense) believe they have it or its worse than it is because of mental illness or co-morbid mental illness (of which the correlation is significantly higher than in the general population). 

There are a lot of GP's who diagnose fibro based on people saying "I'm tired and I hurt", tossing some lyrica at them and that is the extent of it. I firmly believed that right now FMS can only really be accurately diagnosed by a trained professional like a rheumatologist administering the tender point test and such. 

Whether its downplayed or wholly disbelieved, people suffer as a result. I think most FMS sufferers would likely benefit from mental health evaluation and treatment because of the high co-morbidities with clinical disorders like depression, but to completely discredit the condition is to deny A LOT of anecdotal evidence as well as scientific research.


----------



## Craftypisces

LOL Sneaky fish? That cracked me up.  I agree with you 100% on 
"There are a lot of GP's who diagnose fibro based on people saying "I'm tired and I hurt", tossing some lyrica at them and that is the extent of it. I firmly believed that right now FMS can only really be accurately diagnosed by a trained professional like a rheumatologist administering the tender point test and such."

My goodness, I'm sure half of the people I see riding a scooter around my local Wal-Mart (or as I call it "The Crossroads of Hell") have been diagnosed with FMS.  I honestly believe some GP's just tell that to patients who complain a lot, like you said.
I saw a psychiatrist for over a year because I thought it might be depression or anxiety that was causing me pain.  After a few visits he told me that I am not depressed and that I might be a little anxious at times.  Even so, to deal with chronic pain annoyances, I went to see him just to talk because he offered wonderful insight.  
I thought FMS was kind of a wastebasket disease until I saw those neurologists.  These guys were not even in white coats, they wore 3 piece suits and spent 2 hours at a time with you.  I was impressed.  None of the @$$clowns where I live would even spend 20 minutes with you.  They even had an outpatient program there for people with FMS.  It was a 3 day program and I didn't get to go b/c I couldn't get in for a few weeks.  Oh well, I go to PT now and it works for me.


----------



## Craftypisces

Oh, Cane, the reason my name has "crafty" in it is because I design jewelry and home decor. haha.  But I guess I can be sly every once in awhile too.


----------



## the_undertow

Cool thread. Thanks to all for the info. I was just prescribed 60 75mg Lyrica a month. 3 pills within an hour fucked me up fairly decent. It's like being hyper and drunk. Not an every day thing, for me, but it's kinda cool


----------



## Craftypisces

I usually don't get hyper.  I don't know if it's the Lyrica, but does anyone else feel like they can't take a good deep breath when they have taken Lyrica? 
Lyrica makes me feel drunk, but in a _Does anyone notice I'm walking with a slight limp??_ kind of way.  I feel like I'm being pulled to one side.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^A lot of people compare it to alcohol and it makes sense because they both work on GABA. 

What is your dose?


----------



## Craftypisces

400mg per day, 100 a dose


----------



## pallidamors

Just checking through the side effect profile of Lyrica, it says that about 3% of people who take pregabalin experience shortness of breath (dyspnea) as a side effect, so while its kind of rare to feel like you cant take a deep breath, it certainly does happen, Craftypisces.

Does this happen to you mostly when laying down, or when you're up and actively moving around?


----------



## Cane2theLeft

400mg/day is not a small dose by any means so I'm not surprised it produced pronounced sedative effects like alcohol. 

Good call, Palli on the dyspnea.


----------



## the_undertow

when i first started lyrica, i was taking 75mg twice a day. after the morning dose, i was afraid my coworkers would think i was drunk or stoned, since it made me slur my speech, stumble often, and just wasn't "there"...
since then, my tolerance is up and the same dose does not impair me at all. i did take 3 or 4 at once a week or so back and the onset of drunken silliness took about 45 mins. i then stumbled around and acted stupid. for me, 300mg is equal to about 5-6 beers crushed within 30 mins (low alc tolerance).
the one thing they were prescribed for, migraines, have not let up one single bit.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^Hm, I've never heard of them being prescribed for that. Have you tried triptans at all?


----------



## pallidamors

I could see pregabalin working for the symptomatic pain of migraines, although I'm not sure if it would truly "treat" them in the sense of treating their immediate cause. If someone had migraines that weren't responding to the usual suspects of triptans, naproxen, Migritaine, etc., pregabalin might be a nice option, especially if the doctor is reluctant to prescribe opiates (which I don't feel do much for migraine pain anyway). 

Cane, as usual, is on point suggesting triptans, since most people respond to these very well.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^thanks, palli... the main problem with the triptans is their exorbitant cost!

If the migraines are severe and infrequent or someone is rich/has great insurance, I could see this being worth it, otherwise that's quite steep. 

Being the only true migraine-abortive medication on the market makes them pretty unique and fascinating though!


----------



## ycomp

I take 1200mg.... I take a lot of other stuff too... biut lyrcia is probalby the most effective. I go out, drink some drinks too... I take it about 9 in evening... at first there is no problem walking but around 5 in morning I zig zag... lol... but if I concentrate walking straight is no problem.

I love the stuff....  [not because of the zig zag and stumbling]


----------



## ycomp

Hi, I'm overseas now.. there will be no problem leaving... I don't think... but I want to go back to Canada for a while. Can I get in trouble for brining a few (like 2) boxes of lyrica and maybe some other nice things like stablon (tianeptine) and phenibut and gidazepam which is a benzo... without having any prescriptions ?

if I do have problems, what's the worst that would happen ? confiscation?


----------



## vanderhoven

I was prescribed Lyrica for chronic pain and I'd read a couple of posts suggesting it had some recreational value so I was looking forward to taking it, but honestly not only did it do absolutely nothing to help with my pain but it was not the least bit "fun".  I took it for about three weeks and I couldn't find any reason for which to continue taking it. In fact, I had been told by my doctor that it would help with sleeping- and in my case it did the opposite. I found that while it did make me sleepy, it would take an additional 2-4 hours for me to fall asleep and that I would wake up (with no hope of falling back asleep) at the slightest disturbance. Honestly, I don't have any idea what the fuss is all about when it comes to Lyrica. Huge disappointment both from a recreational and a medicinal POV. I wouldn't suggest wasting your efforts trying to obtain it, and if you have it I suppose it`s worth a shot but I wouldn`t get your hopes up...


----------



## the_undertow

Cane2theLeft said:


> ^thanks, palli... the main problem with the triptans is their exorbitant cost!
> 
> If the migraines are severe and infrequent or someone is rich/has great insurance, I could see this being worth it, otherwise that's quite steep.
> 
> Being the only true migraine-abortive medication on the market makes them pretty unique and fascinating though!




Exactly! Even co-pays are insane.

And, I've tried triptans...don't work...opiates work as a great breakthrough, but no doc will prescribe them for headaches...I know because when I took percs for a toothache, they dulled my headaches nicely, with less rebound than an NSAID...and aspirin eats my stomach up. But no neuro would believe that story, so I don't even try.

Back to lyrica, they are meant to be a preventative, but no luck yet... Having daily headaches sucks, as does the 2-3 times a month migraine attack


----------



## Cane2theLeft

vanderhoven said:


> I was prescribed Lyrica for chronic pain and I'd read a couple of posts suggesting it had some recreational value so I was looking forward to taking it, but honestly not only did it do absolutely nothing to help with my pain but it was not the least bit "fun".  I took it for about three weeks and I couldn't find any reason for which to continue taking it. In fact, I had been told by my doctor that it would help with sleeping- and in my case it did the opposite. I found that while it did make me sleepy, it would take an additional 2-4 hours for me to fall asleep and that I would wake up (with no hope of falling back asleep) at the slightest disturbance. Honestly, I don't have any idea what the fuss is all about when it comes to Lyrica. Huge disappointment both from a recreational and a medicinal POV. I wouldn't suggest wasting your efforts trying to obtain it, and if you have it I suppose it`s worth a shot but I wouldn`t get your hopes up...




You say this in a thread where, of the nearly 500 posts, MOST are people talking about enjoying this drug or having success using it medicinally... but I suppose since YOU didn't like it or find it therapeutic, it must not be.


----------



## ycomp

Cane2theLeft said:


> You say this in a thread where, of the nearly 500 posts, MOST are people talking about enjoying this drug or having success using it medicinally... but I suppose since YOU didn't like it or find it therapeutic, it must not be.



If a tree falls in the forest... does it make a sound?


----------



## Cane2theLeft

ycomp said:


> Hi, I'm overseas now.. there will be no problem leaving... I don't think... but I want to go back to Canada for a while. Can I get in trouble for brining a few (like 2) boxes of lyrica and maybe some other nice things like stablon (tianeptine) and phenibut and gidazepam which is a benzo... without having any prescriptions ?
> 
> if I do have problems, what's the worst that would happen ? confiscation?



I believe Lyrica is scheduled in Canada as it is in the US so you could get in trouble for possessing a controlled substance. The phenibut should be fine and I imagine the stablon as well. I don't know if Canada has an analogue act but if it includes lower scheduled drugs like benzos (the US FAA does not) then gidazepam could be problematic. 

You should try asking in the legal forum or somewhere else... not only is it not good etiquette to ask in the Lyrica mega thread, but you'd get more exposure and responses elsewhere.


----------



## ycomp

Cane2theLeft said:


> I believe Lyrica is scheduled in Canada as it is in the US so you could get in trouble for possessing a controlled substance. The phenibut should be fine and I imagine the stablon as well. I don't know if Canada has an analogue act but if it includes lower scheduled drugs like benzos (the US FAA does not) then gidazepam could be problematic.
> 
> You should try asking in the legal forum or somewhere else... not only is it not good etiquette to ask in the Lyrica mega thread, but you'd get more exposure and responses elsewhere.



ah I didn't know there was a legal forum and that it is bad etiquette but thanks


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^Yeah, you didn't do anything wrong. I just think you'll get more responses elsewhere. There are probably people out there who have info on your questions but don't frequent the lyrica thread. The mega threads are a little less controlled, but in general its good to stay on topic in the threads and if you want to go too off topic to find a more appropriate thread or create one.


----------



## Lazyscience

if a tree falls in a forest and nobody is around, it doesnt make a sound - it makes a shock wave. 

a sound is only a sound when someone hears it.

just like, colours exist only in our minds and not in reality. they are our brains way of deciphering different wavelengths of light.

sorry, completely off topic but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## vanderhoven

Cane2theLeft said:


> You say this in a thread where, of the nearly 500 posts, MOST are people talking about enjoying this drug or having success using it medicinally... but I suppose since YOU didn't like it or find it therapeutic, it must not be.




Haha are you serious? So offering my opinion, because it is negative, is akin to an insult in your opinion? 

If you enjoy it, great. Lucky you, even. But I never have and I didn`t think that by offering my two cents  I`d be offending anyone. Surely just knowing that a substance which does nothing for me rocks your socks is justice enough.


----------



## LAP1026

*My thought exactly!*



Lazyscience said:


> I would like to say something about Fibromyalgia. Now, I experience pain daily in every part of my body. It drastically decreases my quality of life and makes me really miserable. It would be easy to diagnose myself with Fibromyalgia and I have gone to the doctors and said thats what I think is wrong with me.
> 
> The thing is, I just dont think any more that it is a real illness. Yes, the symptoms are real but I think they are the physical symptoms of psychological problems such as depression due to dissatisfaction in life. Actually, I think the symptoms are a normal reaction to the crazy pressures of modern life and all the stuff we have to deal with that we are not really evolved to do.
> 
> I thinks that realising the symptoms are psychological is the first step to recovery. If you give yourself a label like 'Fibromyalgia' then you are creating a belief that you have some kind of disease and you are stuck with it since there is no cure.
> 
> I think that, in fact, that you have to sort out the problems in your life, improving your psychological health, in order to recover.
> 
> However, this is easier said than done.



Although I've never been diagnosed with fibromyalgia, I had a severe case of depression when I was a young adult.  I had all kinds of symptoms including pain in many parts of my body.  Ever since fibromyalgia became a labeled an  illness, I have believed that each person suspected of having it should be given a psychological evaluation before an actual medical diagnosis could be made.  I know a few people who have been diagnosed with FM and each is having life problems and each shows clear signs of depression.  Seriously, I think at least 3/4 of diagnosed patients would be found to be depressed and possibly have one or two other psych issues.  No offense intended towards anyone reading this who is experiencing what they believe is FM.  But I would recommend that if you want a cure, please be seen by a psych professional inorder to rule out any psych issues or if depression is found, to begin being treated to finally rid yourself of your awful problem.


----------



## Craftypisces

The Lyrica was *giving* me a headache. I can't believe Undertow takes it for migraines, but you never know.  All meds are different from person to person.

*Cane*, the shortness of breath happened at any position, but it was intensified when I laid down.  It's getting better *knock on wood* but who knows.

  I didn't post what I'm about to say before because I felt it was irrelevant, but I had major symptoms to Enbrel.  The injection biologic medication (docs gave it to me because I was HLA B27 positive and exhibiting signs of ankylosing spondylitis and had chronic iritis like my dad).  I was on it for 5 months (it never even helped me!) and all of a sudden one day I woke up with no feeling in my face and double vision.  I couldn't walk straight and definitely couldn't drive.  I had the whole "out of body" feeling.  My doctor sent me to a neuro who found lesions all over my brain.  That had been one of the side effects in fine print for Enbrel.  It threw me into MS.  I immediately stopped taking it, but the damage was done.  I swear it took me 6 more months to regain most of the feeling back in my face and even more time to not feel the cognitive difficulties.  I was almost like a vegetable though for a few months.
That's why some of the posts on this site upset me.  Your life is nothing to f**k with.  Trying to feel better, I tried a new medicine and was burned by it... even though there is no real way to abuse it.. i just took my dose as prescribed.  Now I have permanent lesions on my brain and have a 20% chance of developing MS.  It's almost a guarantee that the lesions will become active again, there's just no way to predict it.  
I wish there was some way I could let people know about it or contact the makers of the medicine with my story! 
Anyway, that was off topic... just saying if anyone notices that they are having side effects that are troublesome they should call their doc asap.  It can happen.


----------



## Craftypisces

LAP1026 said:


> No offense intended towards anyone reading this who is experiencing what they believe is FM.  But I would recommend that if you want a cure, please be seen by a psych professional inorder to rule out any psych issues or if depression is found, to begin being treated to finally rid yourself of your awful problem.



lol  Usually when someone says "No offense" it usually means get ready because I'm about to say something offensive.  
I wasn't offended, but FM isn't something I "believe" I have, it's something that three neuros and two rheumys have diagnosed me with.  Doctors at Mayo leave no stone unturned when it comes to examination.  Each spent at least an hour examining me and I was there for 5 days full of blood work, diagnostic imaging, and even psych evals.  I am sure I have it.  It's frustrating to be someone who truly does have FM and see that other people are using the name to make excuses for their depression, so I understand where you are coming from.  People that have FM get depressed from time to time.  Having chronic pain is a buzz kill.  You have to work on not being sad, annoyed, and all of that.  
 I don't want to have *anything *wrong with me.  I get so tired of being the "sick friend." Though I know my friends don't call me that, I feel like they have to be prepared for my FM.  When we go on trips they know I can't do as much, when we make plans they know I could have to cancel last minute... see what I mean?  I don't understand why anyone would _want_ to have something wrong with them.  I literally feel like a kid in time-out when I have to stay at home and I know my friends are all doing something.  So I can see why "3/4 of diagnosed patients would be found to be depressed."

The best thing for my FM is to follow my physical therapists exercise plan every day.  Lyrica is definitely not the cure or even close to full relief.  Some days I can tell it helps, but when the pain is bad, Lyrica doesn't even touch it. When I'm really bad I will sneak off and hang out with Mr. Bob Marley.  
That helps but I do it sparingly because it can be an expensive habit and I hate being a slave to habit.  
People that use FM as a medical excuse make it so hard for people like me, who actually have it, to be taken seriously.
... okay I'm stepping off my soap box.  I will stop it now. haha.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^Spot on, sneaky fish. 

In general, lap, its not a good idea to make judgments about societal issues based on just people you've known. You will never have a representative sample. Look at scientific and professional sources if you genuinely want to understand something. 

It IS true that a majority of people with FM experience depression and other mental illness but this is true of ANY chronic pain and MOST chronic illnesses. Being in pain all the time is fucking depressing and negatively affects your life in innumerable ways. Furthermore, depression and other mental illness can seriously exacerbate physical ailments. 

A lot of depression and anxiety do manifest somatically... this is most often found in stiff/sore necks and backs, ulcers, headaches and other areas of the body prone to manifestations of stress. Sure there *are* _some_ people with depression that causes psychogenic pain who are misdiagnosed as having FM.

If a person is properly diagnosed as Crafty was with neurologists and rheumatologists who do the full work up, its is VERY VERY unlikely they will be misdiagnosed with FM. If a GP/PCP spends 6 minutes listening to someone's symptoms and Dx them with it, that's a completely different story... and that does happen, but without evidence I wouldn't say its the majority of cases. 

Lastly, whether you intended it or not, your statements certainly can be offensive to people who are genuinely suffering. Personally I am not offended by your views, but by your willingness to extrapolate based on such little evidence and generalize instead of reviewing available legitimate information.


----------



## Craftypisces

Cane2theLeft said:


> ^Spot on, sneaky fish.
> 
> In general, lap, its not a good idea to make judgments about societal issues based on just people you've known. You will never have a representative sample. Look at scientific and professional sources if you genuinely want to understand something.
> 
> It IS true that a majority of people with FM experience depression and other mental illness but this is true of ANY chronic pain and MOST chronic illnesses. Being in pain all the time is fucking depressing and negatively affects your life in innumerable ways. Furthermore, depression and other mental illness can seriously exacerbate physical ailments.
> 
> A lot of depression and anxiety do manifest somatically... this is most often found in stiff/sore necks and backs, ulcers, headaches and other areas of the body prone to manifestations of stress. Sure there *are* _some_ people with depression that causes psychogenic pain who are misdiagnosed as having FM.
> 
> If a person is properly diagnosed as Crafty was with neurologists and rheumatologists who do the full work up, its is VERY VERY unlikely they will be misdiagnosed with FM. If a GP/PCP spends 6 minutes listening to someone's symptoms and Dx them with it, that's a completely different story... and that does happen, but without evidence I wouldn't say its the majority of cases.
> 
> Lastly, whether you intended it or not, your statements certainly can be offensive to people who are genuinely suffering. Personally I am not offended by your views, but by your willingness to extrapolate based on such little evidence and generalize instead of reviewing available legitimate information.



Amen to that, Cane! Eloquent yet valid... very impressive.


----------



## Lazyscience

ive been taking lyrica for like a week now. im so sick of it making me retarded. im so lazy right now and cant concentrate. oh well. have to stop taking it.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^are you taking it recreationally or therapeutically? If you are taking it for the latter, what condition are you treating? Also, what are your doses?

If you are taking it therapeutically you might just have to start at a lower dose and more gradually titrate up... it can be a potent drug and patients should always be started very low and gradually work there way up to minimize side effects.

If you take a steady dose daily, you will gain a tolerance to most of the side effects relatively quickly (generally 1-2 weeks) while tolerance to the therapeutic effect likely will remain constant for up to many years. 

I took Lyrica for about 3.5 years and it made such a difference in my pain levels that I went from going to the ER in excruciating pain once a week, to going twice in 18 months.


----------



## Lazyscience

usually i take it recreationally but lately i thought about trying it therapeutically. im taking 300mg per day.i cant concentrate very well and im very lazy. i think ill just stick to occasional recreational use.

i have depression and anxiety problems and some kind of pain all over me. this drug kind of helps but the side effects are bad. its like all drugs - for every upside, theres a downside.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^starting at 300mg is excessive. Most patients start at like 75-100mg and gradually raise the dose about every 3 days... anyway if you've abused it in the past, you probably won't be able to transition to exclusive therapeutic use. 

Are you seeking other treatment for your depression, anxiety and (presumably psychogenic) pain?


----------



## Lazyscience

hey. no ive exhausted all medicinal treatments and just getting by on the good old exercise and looking after myself. i think i manage quite well considering. probly should refrain from the recreational drug use.

theres no real evidence that antidepressants work better than a placebo anyway. the very fact that they have to carry out clinical trials to try and see if they help tells you that the effect must be negligable.


----------



## sully2010

I just got a script of 20 x50mg lyrica i just droped 4 to start off with,is it any better snorting  or I.V ?


----------



## Lazyscience

why the fuck would you want to snort or inject lyrica. just stick them in your mouth and swallow. yum yum. 

i would suggest taking 700mg


----------



## Ninae

The secret to getting effects from Lyrica/Neurontin is to allow at least two days in between. Just spacing them out one day apart will help, I still get some effect from taking it every other day, but you need to allow for at least two days to get the full effect. Even more is better, and taken once a week they work great, but taken every day you will feel nothing over time.

This is why people discard Lyrica or Neurontin as "not working" after the first few days, but this is not true. I had a shitload of Lyrica last summer, but wasted most of it by taking it every day, even though I wouldn't feel anything. Then I would lay off it for a week and take them again and not understand what was getting me so high. I could take like ten 300 gram pills without feeling it after tolerance had set in. For me it was really just a few days I could take it every day and get effects, maybe a week.

Then I watched a video about Neurontin on Youtube where this crazy guy was talking about how it needs to be spaced out at least two days in between to feel it and I finally got it. It really was as simple as that though you might not be able to work that out on your own. I took Neurontin for months that way, though my tolerance increased and I got less effect over time, so if you take it like that over a long period of time you may need to take longer breaks.


----------



## Mr Blonde

The only way to prevent tolerance is to take regular, decent length breaks.


----------



## Kurrupt

Ninae said:


> ten 300 gram



Damn that's alot of Lyrica


----------



## pokerface

I started getting a script for Lyrica a while back, and developed a taste for the recreational effect. I started taking it every other day or so, then bumped down to a weekly endeavour, but it's at the stage where I'm eating 12 300mg caps to get the desired effect, so I'm now on a hiatus. The script just got cancelled, so I have a small store that I'm keeping for a later date to hopefully be able to get the same effect I used to get from taking one or two caps.

 As it stands, I'm planning to take a break until after summer, probably into winter. It makes me feel warm inside, and sure saved on some heating bills lately.


----------



## shoolameet

Shouldn't this be in the mega thread?

But while we are on the topic of Lyrica and tolerance, is it true that it also takes forever for tolerance to go back down?


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^sounds good. I hope all of you are as excited for my first merge as I am.



EDIT:

Oh lord, I need a cigarette after that.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

lol
nice merge.


----------



## Ninae

Kurrupt said:


> Damn that's alot of Lyrica



I would take seven to get a strong high, and then three to make it last, but when those kicked in it would knock me out. Very intense Extacy-like high though.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^I think he was commenting because you said 300 GRAM and not 300mg... big difference.

...although if you did mean #10 300mg pills, 3 grams is still a large dose.


----------



## ycomp

I hadn't taken any lyrica for over a week. Took some saturday.. .only 600mg... felt nice. good mood. I was surprised I felt so good offa just 600mg. Ruined it by drinking.

my question is.... if I abstain for a week and then take like 1200 mg or 1350, can I re-experience that awesome high I first felt when I took that dosage? I was having the time of my life eating pizza and lasagna in a restaurant with my buddy, laughing my ass off and every single bite of food was like perfection.

another weird thing I noticed is that if I have 1 cigarette (more don't do anything) but 1 when I'm on some "stuff" then it feels really good. I'm not a smoker (btw. if I smoke 1 cigarette friday and saturday nights, that's not enough to get me addicted is it ?)

The stuff I was on when I noticed this "smoke effect" (maybe that's how cigarettes are supposed to work? who knows, I never tried it before this except spliced with marijuana long ago)... anyhow stuff I was on these 2 times I noticed it was lyrica, probably 1 tianeptine, deprenyl and cognac. I'm guessing maybe it's the deprenyl that makes the first cigarette feel so good?


----------



## Craftypisces

Nice Merge Cane! lol
YComp, there are many things that cause me to want to smoke, and I'm pretty sure I will get some agreement on this from others. 
Drinking, amphetamine or stimulant use, and my fave that I no longer get to enjoy.. pain pills.
I'm a smoker, but it still is nice to smoke when you are doing something that enhances it.  A lot of people only smoke when they drink.  All drugs aside, nothing taste better to me than a strong cup of coffee and a cig.


----------



## Lazyscience

ive been taking a lot of lyrica lately and now am am cutting down. it feels shit and i definitely get horrible withdrawal symptoms. i feel tired, depressed and i have a headache.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

When taken at the RIGHT dose, Lyrica makes me feel very empathetic, social and even euphoric. I have a much more brighter and positive outlook on life. It doesn't produce as much sedation as alcohol or benzodiazepines so its easier to function without stumbling around and slurring. However, if the dose is too high it does produce a feeling similar to being drunk. It can produce double vision and staggering.

Finding the right dose is upon the individual. Some may find that 300-450mg can produce the effects I first mentioned, some may find it at 600-1200mg. Somewhere around 600-900mg is what does it for me but tolerance rises fast and you have to give it a break for awhile if you want to find those effects you love so much. Although there are those out there who don't experience the mentioned effects and just get the drunk-like effects.


----------



## Lazyscience

when i buy it i tell myself 'ok just once per week', but pretty quickly im like 'ok twice pewr week', then soon it every day until i turn into a complete moron and i get into the position im in now where i have to suffer the withdrawals. i think im done with this shit but i have told myself that several times before.


----------



## Ninae

Cane2theLeft said:


> ^I think he was commenting because you said 300 GRAM and not 300mg... big difference.
> 
> ...although if you did mean #10 300mg pills, 3 grams is still a large dose.



Yep, it was still a lot, so I didn't take any notice. But yes, that should have been 300mg, 3 kilo grams of Lyrica is too much even for me LOL.


----------



## pixplzthx

What about combinations?  What do you guys/gals feel it mixes well with?  Personally, I find it mixes well with opiates and/or benzos.

While alcohol is a no-no, I do find that a shot or two of rum can put me out like a light.  Enjoy your nap!

As usual all standard disclaimers apply:  Start low.  Take it slow.  etc, etc.


----------



## Pegasus

^Especially with this drug combined with other GABAnergic drugs (alcohol, benzos), the potentiation is very strong and extreme care should be used when dosing.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

pixplzthx said:


> What about combinations?  What do you guys/gals feel it mixes well with?



Certainly opiates for both analgesia and recreation. Especially analgesia, nothing managed my chronic nerve pain like lyrica + an opioid or opiate.

I also like lyrica with cannabis because in my area sometimes the strains get a little too heady and they can be very paranoia-inducing/anxiogenic and so lyrica helps balance that out quite nicely.


----------



## QuasiStoned

pixplzthx said:


> What about combinations?  What do you guys/gals feel it mixes well with?  Personally, I find it mixes well with opiates and/or benzos.
> 
> While alcohol is a no-no, I do find that a shot or two of rum can put me out like a light.  Enjoy your nap!
> 
> As usual all standard disclaimers apply:  Start low.  Take it slow.  etc, etc.


According to wikipedia - Pregabalin increases neuronal GABA levels by producing a dose-dependent increase in glutamic acid decarboxylase activity.  Glutamic acid decarboxylase (GAD) is the enzyme that converts the excitatory neurotransmitter glutamate into the inhibitory GABA in a single step. For this reason, pregabalin greatly potentiates benzodiazepines, barbiturates & other depressants.

I took a lyrica pill about 24 hours after taking phenazepam one time.  It seemed to completely bring back the effects of the phenazepam, I mean it felt exactly like I had taken phenazepam again.  Of course, phen has a long half life so it was still in my system, I just wasn't feeling it much anymore but the lyrica completely brought back the effects.  I believe the dose was only 150mg.

Obviously there wll be a very direct potentiation of GABAergic drugs by lyrica.  I intend to use the 3 150mg pills I have left to help with opiate withdrawal.  I'll be using phenazepam, I was thinking I could probably take smaller dose of phenazepam (so small that I don't feel anything) and then take as little as 75mg of lyrica to increase the effects and hopefully ease my suffering more than the benzo might alone.  Got to be real careful with a combo like this though, I would assume that lyrica could make a deadly overdose more likely combined with benzos.


----------



## ycomp

pixplzthx said:


> What about combinations?  What do you guys/gals feel it mixes well with?  Personally, I find it mixes well with opiates and/or benzos.
> 
> While alcohol is a no-no, I do find that a shot or two of rum can put me out like a light.  Enjoy your nap!
> 
> As usual all standard disclaimers apply:  Start low.  Take it slow.  etc, etc.



alcohol is fun with it of course. although last time I took some alcohol with it it erased this great mood I was experiencing from the lyrica and became just like a huge potentiator of the alcohol.

I like to mix it with tianeptine and melitor (agomelatine) sometimes. I've tried mixing it with a certain benzo (gidazepam). Really I don't have much experience with benzos. But at 1 tablet even with a lot of lyrica I didn;t notice the same potentiation as I did with alcohol.

*does anyone know if Piracetam would have any effect combined with Lyrica? and what kind of effect that would be?*


----------



## ycomp

also, last night I took 5x150... which for me is a medium dose I guess... unfortunately last night I had no energy, I wanted to go out and party but I knew I would be like a zombie so it wasn't worth it. But I had taken some lyrica anyhow, first time since monday (when I took 600mg)...

so I took it at 10 PM last night, went to sleep at 12... slept for 12 hours! normally lyrica doesn't affect my sleep so I don't know what's going on... normally I don't sleep 12 hours! 10 would be abnormally excessive even.

Now that I've woken up, I'm buzzed.. really buzzed... but in a good way. Now I have the energy I wish I had last night.

*update:* wow, I still feel pretty damn good... it is about 19 hrs since I took that lyrica... wonder how long it will last?


----------



## cr250owner

i just stumbled upon some lyrica and i need some advice from my fellow bluelighters 

I've never taken lyrica, and haven't done much research up until last night, so my question is...

what would be a good dose for myself to start with? I'm 5'11 about 190lbs. I've read people dose between 250mg's all the way up to a gram, which leaves me confused.

thanks


----------



## ycomp

cr250owner said:


> i just stumbled upon some lyrica and i need some advice from my fellow bluelighters
> 
> I've never taken lyrica, and haven't done much research up until last night, so my question is...
> 
> what would be a good dose for myself to start with? I'm 5'11 about 190lbs. I've read people dose between 250mg's all the way up to a gram, which leaves me confused.
> 
> thanks



I'd say 150mg and a beer :D (actually for me it was just a couple sips of beer after I'd taken 150mg, but I can;t remember how many hours I took the lyrica prior to the beer) but get some input from other people

The higher dosages are for people who have taken it a few times already... I can't go back to the 150mg and a beer thing, well who knows if I took a few weeks off maybe? but a lot of drugs the first time you take them you get this awesome experience you will never have again....

A LOT of prescription drugs I've taken are like that...


----------



## cr250owner

ycomp said:


> but a lot of drugs the first time you take them you get this awesome experience you will never have again....
> 
> A LOT of prescription drugs I've taken are like that...



so should i do 200 for the first time, since like with most drugs the first time is always the best?


----------



## ycomp

cr250owner said:


> so should i do 200 for the first time, since like with most drugs the first time is always the best?



the thing is, the first time only a very little will do a lot. ok so my 150mg with beer wasn't the first time. I had also previously taken maybe multiple 75 mg tabs (forget how many, a couple - I think up to 300mg total but clean, not mixing with alcohol or other drugs) the first time... but that 150 was near the first time. Maybe 2nd or 3rd time. The time immediately after that time I tried 150 with a beer, I tried again 150   + alcohol and didn't have that same magic.

But the best time for me was after this... so who knows maybe 5th or 6th time I took it, when I took like more than 1g. maybe 1350 mg or something (I'm a big dude, 6'3" ~240lbs I'm guessing weight). So who knows, maybe 1350 is like 2grams for smaller people? I know some drugs depend on your weight, I'm guessing this one does too..

anyhow that 1350 was WOW... I was sitting with my buddy in a pizza place a few hours after I took it, and shit I was in such a great mood... my buddy was telling me I looked high. Pizza tasted like Orgasmically Good.. no wait first I had lasagna before that pizza and it was great too... but highlight of the night was the snickers I ate after the pizza place.... shit I don't know if anything ever tasted that good in my life... that night I was messed up though, I was walking around like I was drunk. It was possible to walk straight but required intense concentration... 

also I noticed this walking like drunk thing also occurs (not as intensely as that time, but enough to notice) when combining a lot (maybe 600mg to 900mg) lyrica with alcohol. Not that much alcohol, but some... like say 5-6 cognacs. Which again since I'm a big guy is not really that much alcohol. 

I did lay off it for about a week or perhaps a bit longer and then on monday took 600mg only... and that felt pretty good (but no loss of motor control) but nice mood lift 

but I swear that 150mg + a few sips of beer before was something close to euphoria, I was in a club and it was damn perfect for it.

these are my experiences, maybe you should wait to hear other people's input about correct amount to take 1st time... who knows, just my advice


----------



## cr250owner

ycomp said:


> my buddy was telling me I looked high. Pizza tasted like Orgasmically Good.. no wait first I had lasagna before that pizza and it was great too... but highlight of the night was the snickers I ate after the pizza place.... shit I don't know if anything ever tasted that good in my life... that night I was messed up though, I was walking around like I was drunk. It was possible to walk straight but required intense concentration...



haha did you post in another thread talking about when you ate lasagna and pizza while on lyrica? i think i might have read it in one of the other lyrica threads.


----------



## ycomp

cr250owner said:


> haha did you post in another thread talking about when you ate lasagna and pizza while on lyrica? i think i might have read it in one of the other lyrica threads.



yes I posted it earlier... this post I was just consolidating the differences of what happened to me at various times with lyrica...

some people have said that lyrica makes them "feel close to food"... but for me it was only that one high dose time... I've never really exceeded that dosage, although I have tried it once or twice after and not had the same awesome effects... but still nice enough effects, but ... I have not tried to take a long break (greater than a week) and then try that kind of high dosage, maybe it would have a much greater effect if I did it that way... because the 600mg after a bit longer than a week break, sure felt pretty nice (but more in a mellow way - like mostly mood lift)


----------



## DeLee

Ha ha ha,,oh man. My first experiece with Lyrica was intense.

I was/am using quite a lot of downers, opioids, benso, musclerelaxers, GHB etc.

That day i had used maybe mg Xanax & 4mg Subuttex.. i recieved a blisterpack of the 300mg Lyrica.

Took 2 of those and put clothes iin washing machine.. 30-40 mins later i lay in beed, face down and can't move the tiniest muscle.. took all strenght to ask me mate to take the clothes out of the machine-

5-15mins later i fell asleep...ZZzzz.
Woke up next morning feeling FANTASTIC! I even akipped my morning sub and bensos... it was incredible. Never have i got such a great respons of a drug.


----------



## ycomp

DeLee said:


> 5-15mins later i fell asleep...ZZzzz.
> Woke up next morning feeling FANTASTIC! I even akipped my morning sub and bensos... it was incredible. Never have i got such a great respons of a drug.



I noticed quite a few drugs have a great feeling the next day, some eclipse the feeling you get the night before. e.g. tianeptine (usually I was combining that with alcohol though at night but just 1 pill)... next day would laugh my ass off... if anything was remotely funny... I don;t usually watch craig ferguson interviews on youtube, but shit that was fun on next-day tianeptine...

also phenibut... which I have stopped taking... the next day is better than the first... it is a different effect, I read somewhere because PEA is built up and then released the many many hours later... like 10 or more ... anyhow, what a lovely great feeling the next day on phenibut. I have little experience with benzos but have tried them a bit. Although I have never taken massive dose benzos... but anyhow I know lyrica is supposed to potentiate them but I never noticed the same potentiation effects for them as with alcohol. But never in my life have a tried anything that is as remotely powerful as phenibut for anxiety... what I mean is that many things, lyrica included can eliminate anxiety... but phenibut blows it away and increases your confidence by leaps and bounds*.... if taken in sufficient quantity... too bad it cannot really be taken frequently (due to tolerance issues and bad withdrawals from it) but wow, when I would walk into clubs on that stuff girls would notice (more than usual, girls usually notice me - I am big and distinctive looking)... but with phenibut I swear to God, I had this ultimate stare I could do. And if I stared at a girl like that, she would be instantly hooked... I'm not joking. It is the most powerful thing ever (disclaimer: usually if I stare at a girl response is quite good anyhow, but I'm just saying with phenibut.. it was insane, I felt like a puppet master or something.. often if I looked at girls on phenibut too - they would burst into ear to ear grins, without me smiling.... i.e. if you smile, a girl may smile back... but it is rare - at least for me - for a girl to smile at me when I simply look at them - if they do not know me at all.. they may look back with interest, but burst into big grins.... very rare, but on phenibut it was happening often)

* I guess alcohol also increases confidence if you drink enough, but it doesn't compare to the phenibut increase of confidence... not by a long shot... I guess it is hard to understand unless you've tried it (and in sufficient quantities... and gone out clubbing or something to test the confidence)


----------



## Ninae

Does anyone have any experience with the cross-tolerance of pregabalin and gabapentin? I've read articles saying they virtually have no cross-tolerance, but that hasn't really been my experience. Like taking gabapentin the day after taking pregabalin, and nothing. It seems a bit unpredictable, though, sometimes it can work, like taking either substance several days in a row. I'd be very interested in hearing other's experiences.


----------



## kowalan

DeLee said:


> Ha ha ha,,oh man. My first experiece with Lyrica was intense.
> 
> I was/am using quite a lot of downers, opioids, benso, musclerelaxers, GHB etc.
> 
> That day i had used maybe mg Xanax & 4mg Subuttex.. i recieved a blisterpack of the 300mg Lyrica.
> 
> Took 2 of those and put clothes iin washing machine.. 30-40 mins later i lay in beed, face down and can't move the tiniest muscle.. took all strenght to ask me mate to take the clothes out of the machine-
> 
> 5-15mins later i fell asleep...ZZzzz.
> Woke up next morning feeling FANTASTIC! I even akipped my morning sub and bensos... it was incredible. Never have i got such a great respons of a drug.



Lyrica has effects of actually DECREASING craving behaviors and in fact can be used to treat addiction. It induced delta-wave sleep(deep) that is why you felt better and did not NEED your benzos, etc.... the next day.


----------



## kowalan

Ninae said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the cross-tolerance of pregabalin and gabapentin? I've read articles saying they virtually have no cross-tolerance, but that hasn't really been my experience. Like taking gabapentin the day after taking pregabalin, and nothing. It seems a bit unpredictable, though, sometimes it can work, like taking either substance several days in a row. I'd be very interested in hearing other's experiences.



Lyrica is 6 times as potent as gabapentin with 100% gastric absorption, vs. gaba being quite variable. Lyrica works much better to treat pain and anxiety, studies show this.


----------



## Danklicious.

Isn't this very similar or the same thing as Gabapentin?  If so, I've had many fun experiences.


----------



## Ninae

kowalan said:


> Lyrica is 6 times as potent as gabapentin with 100% gastric absorption, vs. gaba being quite variable. Lyrica works much better to treat pain and anxiety, studies show this.



Yes, I'm aware of Lyrica's stronger potency in comparison. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with cross-tolerance of these two substances?


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^I do believe there is substantial cross-tolerance. A couple times I was unable to get a refill on time when I was taking lyrica (300-450mg/day) and I would substitute gabapentin and not have any withdrawals whereas otherwise I would get nasty headaches, fasciculations, terrible anxiety/panic, increased pain (the reason I took the lyrica), etc.


----------



## Ninae

Cane2theLeft said:


> ^I do believe there is substantial cross-tolerance. A couple times I was unable to get a refill on time when I was taking lyrica (300-450mg/day) and I would substitute gabapentin and not have any withdrawals whereas otherwise I would get nasty headaches, fasciculations, terrible anxiety/panic, increased pain (the reason I took the lyrica), etc.



Right, they can substitute each other, and I guess that usually means there's a substanstial cross-tolerance there, kind of like with different opiates. I just took loads of gabapentin on the day after taking Lyrica, and nothing. I guess they should be treated as more or less the same substance as far as tolerance goes, and gabapentin can't be used in between breaks of using Lyrica to any good effect.


----------



## bignbrown

so how effective is this an anticonvulsent use? im in mild benzo wd (although i had 20mg today so im thinking i should be safe), i had lyrica powder so i had to eyeball, but it was between 300-500mg, i just want it mainly for anti anxiety use for a bit but ive heard reports of seizures in high doses and am a bit worried? 

Ive done it before at high doses and felt shakey so dont know what to expect really.


----------



## SnrG

Lazyscience said:


> I would like to say something about Fibromyalgia. Now, I experience pain daily in every part of my body. It drastically decreases my quality of life and makes me really miserable. It would be easy to diagnose myself with Fibromyalgia and I have gone to the doctors and said thats what I think is wrong with me.
> 
> The thing is, I just dont think any more that it is a real illness. Yes, the symptoms are real but I think they are the physical symptoms of psychological problems such as depression due to dissatisfaction in life. Actually, I think the symptoms are a normal reaction to the crazy pressures of modern life and all the stuff we have to deal with that we are not really evolved to do.
> 
> I thinks that realising the symptoms are psychological is the first step to recovery. If you give yourself a label like 'Fibromyalgia' then you are creating a belief that you have some kind of disease and you are stuck with it since there is no cure.
> 
> I think that, in fact, that you have to sort out the problems in your life, improving your psychological health, in order to recover.
> 
> However, this is easier said than done.



I think this is absolutely true.   I'm reading "Anything Can Be Healed" by Martin Brofman, and he believes (and proved it on himself) that physical symptoms are created by beliefs the person has, that are negative and harbour dissatisfaction with something they believe to be true.   The physical symptoms are the manifestation of those thoughts.   

He had a tumour on his spine, and was diagnosed as terminal,  but he realised the tumour was the result of areas of tension in his mind; an unhappy marriage in which he couldn't communicate.   He released those feelings,  and his tumour,  the symptom of the feelings,  disappeared.

I'd recommend the book to anyone.

As for lyrica,  I took 400mg plus 16 nurofen plus (filtered to remove the ibuprofen) and 4 chest eze tabs (each has 18mg of ephedrine)  and I had incredible energy and walked for hours.   After 5 hours,  I took another 600mg, and felt elated,  hyper,  and after sitting in an AA meeting,  I started to feel quite drunkish, and my balance was severly affected when I walked home.

I took another 400mg on returning home (three hours after second dose)  and I feel as if I've drunk half a bottle of spirits.   My face has visibly changed,  with my eyelids swollen,  and my face is puffy.   My heartbeat was over 100bpm,  so I took 80mg of propranolol to slow that down,  and have been splashing cold water on face and massaging it to try and get rid of the puffiness.   The eyes are a 100% giveaway, that theres toys in the attic !!!!    

One annoying thing about lyrica,  is that when stoned on it,  it is almost impossible to roll cigarettes - another give away.

Someone mentioned naproxen?   Surely thats just an anti inflammatory - similar to voltarol/diclofenac?   Good for pain relief in small doses,  but no high whatsoever,  and taking more than the recommended dose will damage the stomach lining resulting in gastritis -  I did it with ibuprofen before when taking nurofen plus which I was too lazy to filter.    After the high from the codeine,  my stomach would swell and I would get cramps and vomit bile.


----------



## menaces

I'm on 650mg right now and feeling nice.  What a miracle drug for addiction/sleep/anything

I feel like in drunk, smoked weeed, and took some e

everything feels so soft, and I got the munchies like a motherfucker


----------



## SnrG

anon1235 said:


> Swim has been through a major GBL withdrawal before, including being sectioned and hospitalised. This involved him having major delusions and tremors, sweats, high (read: dangerous) blood pressure and more. It was touch and go for a while. In fact Swim would have continued using indefinitely, but his tolerance became so bad he was suffering withdrawals even at the high levels of intake where he would become unconcious. Basically, the dose required to feel "ok" would knock him out.
> 
> After release Swim had no intention of ever touching the stuff again. But, again, after a lengthy tapering course of Baclofen and Acamprosate (Gaba-b and -a agonists) he returned to the chemical.
> 
> You see, after the course of meds had finished Swim was fine for a while, but then turned to drink - as in litre bottles of vodka - to combat his anxiety and panic attacks and stress. Before using GBL he had never drunk heavily, so he theorised it must have been his GABA receptors crying out ?
> 
> Anyway, Swim decided he couldn't go on like this, drinking so heavily, so he thought he'd try a small bottle of GBL. It worked, and he used it responsibility. But after a month or so he had returned to daily, 24-7 use (1.5ml a hr). Using it to sleep, and to get through the day. It put him in an almost manic mode for a while, much preferable to his usual shy, non-talkative self. The usual social-anxiety cause of GBL use for self-medication...
> 
> Anyway, vowing to get back off, he discovered his tolerance and habituation were probably still raised from his previous problem many months ago. And he was back in the troublesome stage.
> 
> So he ordered some Baclofen from an online pharmacy. It kind of worked, but he was taking it with the GBl. Bad news.
> 
> Then he read about Pregabalin.
> 
> This stuff was amazing. It completely erased most of the GBL withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> Swim tells me he went cold turkey, just using Pregabalin at around the 150mg range every 4-6 hours then tapering back down after a couple of weeks. He also ramped that up as neccessary, and sometimes used some Baclofen to combat tremors.
> 
> Pregabalin is amazing, and quite cheap too from his online source.
> 
> Apparently here in the UK it's legal to buy in meds that are not controlled, but not to sell them. So it's maybe a grey area, but Swim didn't care. He just loved that it worked, and for now, a low dose fo Pregabalin keeps him well and truly balanced.
> 
> Swim knows he needs to see a psychiatrist at some point at get some proper, prescribed meds but Pregabalin / Lyrica is amazing and it just works.
> 
> And as for the highs described in this post, Swim can confirm that it does do that, and only needs a dosage of about 450mg or so. However, since Swim loved the Gabaergic feel of GBL he doesn't really want to go there
> 
> Pregabalin is amazing. It's just that it will be more than likely rescheduled because of the reports coming out, which will be a shame. If you are buying it stock up so you have at least enough to taper off if it becomes more difficult to obtain.




SNAP!!!!!

I was written up for pregabalin for extreme anxiety by a psychiatrist, but had to have blood tests before I could start, as I've been on venlafaxine for 6 years.  Unfortunately,  I found GBL in the meantime,  and went on a five month odyssey, experiencing all of the above symptoms with horrific hallucinations.   I got baclofen once to try and come off it,  but ended up taking it with the G.

To get pregabalin,  complaints of extreme unremitting anxiety should have a doc prescribing it for you, as most are reluctant now to give out benzos for more than a couple of weeks.   I'm now written up for 600mg per day of pregablin -  I'm swimming in the stuff now that I was crying out for when I was in the death grip of GBL,  and was too fucked to leave the flat for several months.   A 24/7 nightmare.    

I'll cross post this to the gbl thread as others reckon pregabalin is the best way to get off GBL.    I tried alcohol,  but being an alcoholic,  that wasn't a good idea,  and I ended up taking GBL to kill the hangovers.    An interesting period -  I ended up in hospital for a two week detox which was hell.


----------



## SnrG

*pregabalin(lyrica) and appetite*



menaces said:


> I'm on 650mg right now and feeling nice.  What a miracle drug for addiction/sleep/anything
> 
> I feel like in drunk, smoked weeed, and took some e
> 
> everything feels so soft, and I got the munchies like a motherfucker



Yep, it does stimulate the appetite.   I googled pregab and came across a board for folk with anxiety etc, and there was a discussion about pregab.  One chap had neuropathic pain and was prescribed pregabalin, which worked wonders for his pain,  but he put on 2 stone in 3 months.    I've eaten like a horse on it, and had to start taking ephedrine to help kill the appetite,   and walking like a bastard,  as I'm overweight anyway.   

So far I'm ok,  and managing to lose weight,  but if you just keep nibbling, you're destined for some significant weight gain.   It would be useful when weight training and you want to increase your appetite,  and I'll use it for that a bit down the road when I've shed my excess lard.

Stomach thought my throat was cut appetite got so huge


----------



## Ninae

By the way, Lyrica and Gabapentin goes great with any opiate, even just Kratom. Mmmmm. Highly recommended. It has an undescribable feel to it. Very dreamy. Tried Gabapentin with Morphine once, really one of the most pleasurable highs I've had.

Update: For anyone doing Kratom it potentiates it like fuck. Normally I can barely feel regular leaf, but it creates a really interesting synergy, which seems to be more than just the combination of Gaba + Kratom. 

Could it be that it increases bioavailability of Kratom in the same way as Morphine ( I believe upto 37% )?


----------



## motiv311

lyrica + adderall = good

lyrica + suboxone = amazing

lyrica + weed or alcohol = sillyness


----------



## Ninae

I can't help being impressed by the anti-depressive and mood-lifting properties of Lyrica. Whenever I feel a bit down and take 600+, in two hours I start to get filled with this feeling of wellbeing and it totally improves my mood. It can really be a blessing.

It is not like opiates in that it completely takes you over and puts you in a state of bliss and makes you lose touch with reality. It is much more subtle than that and you're still very much present and aware and not doped up (that is in low does, on high doses you can get fucked). I find it works fine if you take it every day, though to get the full effect you should wait at least two days. Great potential as an anti-depressant taken every two days, though, and for people with an opiate addiction to switch it up with. Could avoid a lot of problems by effectively halfing their habit and maybe even avoiding dependence, and I'm completely serious about this. 

I really don't see why this shouldn't be available as a general mood-lifter, or over the counter. But of course the only mood-lifter we have freely available to us is booze, and if that doesn't appeal the only choice many can see is turning to hard drugs. I can just see how if more people knew of and were aware of such a substance it could stop many from turning to serious drugs and getting into that hell in the first place, as it might be able to provide the relief they need. Could save so many lives.


----------



## bignbrown

why does pregablin make me shakey/spasmy even at low doses? i want to use it for anxiety (recently come off benzos) and possibly its anticonvulsent effects, but it makes me shakey like mad, same with opiates for some reason


----------



## Stalincat

Tonight I took 1000mg Lyrica, some Tramadol, drunk half a bottle of wine and smoked some pot. But I can't say that the high was fantastic, rather it was nothing special. I felt a bit drunk/stoned and couldn't walk straight. However my friend who took the same stuff as I did was off his tits, he was hallucinating and falling on the ground.
 Is it something wrong with me? It sort of didn't work and now I cant sleep.


----------



## Ninae

The wine might might have cancelled it out, along with all the other drugs, it's a subtle drug and best taken on its own. Or if it was your first time it seems like it takes a few times to get into your system. After I tried it again after a long break I didn't feel anything much for a few tries, like your body needs to learn how to use it again. This seems especially true for the more euphoric effects, I could feel the more speedy effects but not much else. Keep going at it (remember to allow for at least one or two days between use).


----------



## Stalincat

I used to take pregabalin for pains for a while, but then stopped because of side effects, so it wasnt my first time. Also I started drinking wine 4h after I took Lyrica.
 I'm upset.


----------



## Ninae

Stalincat said:


> I used to take pregabalin for pains for a while, but then stopped because of side effects, so it wasnt my first time. Also I started drinking wine 4h after I took Lyrica.
> I'm upset.



If you took a break the same applies, and Lyrica doesn't really kick in until 4 hours, like Neurontin it has a delayed onset.

1000mg is more of a mood-lifting dose though, so if you were looking to get fucked you might be disappointed, and doubt it would be that noticable through the wine/weed. To get really high you need like 2000-3000mg.


----------



## bignbrown

so does no one else get shakey on this? even at low doses? its ment to be anti epiletic and that worries me because i think my seizure threshold is a bit lowered atm (coming off benzos quickly, this helps wds greatly but makes me shakey)


----------



## Stalincat

Ninae said:


> To get really high you need like 2000-3000mg.



Really? Everybody says 500-600mg is enough.


----------



## Ninae

Stalincat said:


> Really? Everybody says 500-600mg is enough.



In my experience, you need 600mg just to FEEL it, and then it's more comparable to 1-2 beers. Works more as an anti-depressant or mood-lifter in that range. Guess you need to experiment for yourself.


----------



## Craftypisces

Dammit now I want a Snickers!! haha


----------



## Craftypisces

I guess I'm just wired differently, but if I take 150mg I can feel pretty decent.  The only thing is, it's like I'm zoned out.  Stoned as hell, you know?  Not opiate fun   Oh well, no opiates for me. I cannot control myself!


----------



## GreenManITW

I've been taking Lyrica for about 3 weeks at 75mg in the morning and around 300mg in the evening.  Does anyone think I'll have withdrawal if I go cold turkey?


----------



## Lazyscience

hey. im an experienced pregabalin abuser. i think the dose you have been taking is pretty low but you may have some very slight withdrawal symptoms but youre going to be fine. slowly cutting down is always the best option though if you can do it.

when i have withdrawals, for about a week i feel anxious, depressed, very lacking in motivation with a headache and difficulty concentrating. this is from taking over 1000mg per day though. 

im just about finished going through my last withdrawal stage since it has been almost a week since i last had some. pheeew!


----------



## GreenManITW

It's nice to hear that the withdrawal time is quite short.  I was a heavy tramadol abuser for almost 2 years and had the worst time of my life quitting that.  I still have depression even 2 months after quitting..  hence the Lyrica..

I'll guess tapering is the answer.

Thanks for your help!


By the way, does anyone know if you can take Lyrica and Wellbutrin together?  I've searched on the net and I can't find any interactions, but am still a bit leery.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^I checked drugs.com interaction checker and nothing came up. Also I was taking lyrica for chronic pain and took zyban (another bupropion product) for a couple months to quit smoking and had no problem with it. 

The lyrica probably will just cancel out some of the stimulant effects or the bupropion will cancel some of lyrica's sedation.


----------



## bignbrown

snorting pregs does seem to work, and is kind of a different high, i made a bomb of pregs (got powder of it) and did it, but just before thought fuck it and maybe snort 250mg, now im buzzing slightly and chatty as fuck, weird.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^I haven't ever been able to find intranasal BA for pregabilin because its so new and less abused than other pharmaceuticals, but I do know the oral BA is 90%+ so chances are you are wasting a substantial amount by snorting them.


----------



## bignbrown

Cane2theLeft said:


> ^I haven't ever been able to find intranasal BA for pregabilin because its so new and less abused than other pharmaceuticals, but I do know the oral BA is 90%+ so chances are you are wasting a substantial amount by snorting them.



ive got plenty of pure powder im just expiermenting, ive done some orally too but the lines definatly perked me up in a stimmish way now feeling sedated. Still feeling a bit from the oxy earlier but thats pretty much worn off.

Also can someone tell me if this stuff actually prevents against seizures, because when im quite fucked on it i see flashing lights everywhere, shake and everything.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^its used as an 'adjunct' for partial seizures so I don't think alone its that powerful of an anticonvulsant compared to say lorazepam or other benzos used to abort seizures. 

bnb, do you have a lot of experience snorting oxy? coke? other stimulants?


----------



## bignbrown

yes i have exp with pretty much every main drug and many rc's doing all ROA's except IV, feeling a bit calmer now, just got anxious (i suffer from anxiety alot)

Wont do anymore now.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^the reason I asked was because I've never heard of lyrica causing stimulant effects and I used it daily (orally and tried insufflating numerous times) for about 4 years.

If you have a lot of experience insufflating stims you might have had a stimulant-type response due to classical conditioning.


----------



## bignbrown

so this drug doesnt cause seizures on its own if your not prown to them? Just worried me as it does give me the  shakes and occasional muscle spasm, eyes are a bit all over the place is this normal?

thanks.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^Diplopia (double vision) is very common. 

Can you define what you mean by muscle spasm? The term is frequently misused so I just want to understand what you mean exactly.


----------



## bignbrown

im  not sure how to describe it, you know like when u tense a muscle, i very rarely get one of them like it just contracts very slightly and quickly, but thats not really happening its more shakes/tremors but i think there common, what about weird visuals, 

If these are side effects that are fairly common ill be able to enjoy it :D because it is quite fun.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^It sounds like you're talking about fasciculations, does that sound right?

And yes, mild visuals are somewhat common on higher doses of both pregabalin and gabapentin.


----------



## bignbrown

yeah thats it, they normal? im quite enjoying this rather surreal buzz hehe.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Yeah, that happens with opiates, benzos, lyrica and other drugs. Its not a big deal at all. They can be rather strange though.


----------



## Ninae

I get little muslce spasms on both pregabalin and gabapentin, seems like a feature of these drugs. 

And pregabalin has always had a stimulant effect on me. I see it as a part sedative and part stimulant. Gabapentin not as much.


----------



## ycomp

anyone here take lyrica with a benzo?

next day I feel something strong I think it might be the benzo potentiation. Does anyone else get a strong feeling the next day in their head? I can't really describe it but it definitely obliterates anxiety.

This is from taking 5x150mg lyrica with 1 benzo pill night before. Also I take other cool antidepressants and stuff and some alcohol but I'm guessing it is the benzo+lyrica I'm feeling next day.


----------



## ycomp

does lyrica + codeine do anything?

or + Hydrocodone 
or + Oxycodone

I'm not familiar with these medicines


----------



## Karas

*sligthly off-topic for phenibut, but i also mention lyrica*



ycomp said:


> I noticed quite a few drugs have a great feeling the next day, some eclipse the feeling you get the night before. e.g. tianeptine (usually I was combining that with alcohol though at night but just 1 pill)... next day would laugh my ass off... if anything was remotely funny... I don;t usually watch craig ferguson interviews on youtube, but shit that was fun on next-day tianeptine...
> 
> also phenibut... which I have stopped taking... the next day is better than the first... it is a different effect, I read somewhere because PEA is built up and then released the many many hours later... like 10 or more ... anyhow, what a lovely great feeling the next day on phenibut. I have little experience with benzos but have tried them a bit. Although I have never taken massive dose benzos... but anyhow I know lyrica is supposed to potentiate them but I never noticed the same potentiation effects for them as with alcohol. But never in my life have a tried anything that is as remotely powerful as phenibut for anxiety... what I mean is that many things, lyrica included can eliminate anxiety... but phenibut blows it away and increases your confidence by leaps and bounds*.... if taken in sufficient quantity... too bad it cannot really be taken frequently (due to tolerance issues and bad withdrawals from it) but wow, when I would walk into clubs on that stuff girls would notice (more than usual, girls usually notice me - I am big and distinctive looking)... but with phenibut I swear to God, I had this ultimate stare I could do. And if I stared at a girl like that, she would be instantly hooked... I'm not joking. It is the most powerful thing ever (disclaimer: usually if I stare at a girl response is quite good anyhow, but I'm just saying with phenibut.. it was insane, I felt like a puppet master or something.. often if I looked at girls on phenibut too - they would burst into ear to ear grins, without me smiling.... i.e. if you smile, a girl may smile back... but it is rare - at least for me - for a girl to smile at me when I simply look at them - if they do not know me at all.. they may look back with interest, but burst into big grins.... very rare, but on phenibut it was happening often)
> 
> * I guess alcohol also increases confidence if you drink enough, but it doesn't compare to the phenibut increase of confidence... not by a long shot... I guess it is hard to understand unless you've tried it (and in sufficient quantities... and gone out clubbing or something to test the confidence)



You told that u attract more woman than usual while on phenibut? What do u think it is? A stare ? A confidence ? An inner psychic-energy ?

Mostly i noticed such things while on amphetamines, it's seems that i'am in total or my look attract girls... My psychiatrist told me that it's because of eye, dilated pupils (but they seems to be normal in the day-light), and shine or glitter (don't know the right word) in the eyes. i am good looking guy in a whole, but i definetly can see the difference while sober and on amph at girls....

And to your topic - phenibut. Sometimes does exactly the same, it often happens on the next day, of quita large dose for me ( about 1.5 gr for previous day/evening), i woke up positivly, still feel somekind of buzz, and then i can be even not very good looking, but i still attract girls eye on eye....


So we have similar reactions , consequences ? )))
How much phenibut you take for such kind of effect ?


And few cents about lyrica. I think i was first who discovered Lyrica in my town (4th town by population in Russia - Ekaterinburg) , with the help of bluelight, i found some posts positive and sometimes weird drug pregabaline. And of course i thought that russia isn't licensed it yet, so i will have to wait maybe years it would be on the pharmacy market... All of sudden i looked into local pharmacy guide site, and found it in retail.... So go and bought it, of course they asked about prescription, of course i told it's for my mother, father, granny for neurophatic pains.... bla bla... i got it, test about 450mg for first time. It's seemed it has recreative/thereaputic potential. 

2-3 years passed, now it's mentiond on all russian drug related forums )))

i like to take 600 mg to go into crazy trip, with blurred visions, slight hallucinations, euphoria, mix it with weed , benzos.... nice stuff...

and 150mg goes good for stressful day, it makes my happy, prosocial, motivated...i love it ))

never took it more than 3 day in a row, so didn't feel any withdrawal symptoms. 

and ONE BIG MINUS - innability to achieve good erection, and almost impossible to finish while on 600 mg... so girls and lyrica for me - is for talking, and kissing, feeling of love... but no sex )))

sorry for mistakes, i am still russian )))


----------



## Karas

ycomp said:


> does lyrica + codeine do anything?
> 
> or + Hydrocodone
> or + Oxycodone
> 
> I'm not familiar with these medicines



lyrica 300mg + low codeine dosage - gives me tremor, shivers, not pleasent, for an first hour, than it goes ok.... i can't say it potentiates codeine in the right way, likely in the weird way.... 
imho


----------



## memyself&i

Jasoncrest, what dosage are you IVing? I'm prescribed 600mg/day also. What would be a good starter shot?


----------



## motiv311

is jason crest even around anymore? I heard he was MIA


----------



## delphinen

Yesterday I did 1375 mg of Lyrica (with 100mg Tramadol, 2mg Clonazepam and 225mg Naproxen); the "powerful" effects took a lot to to come (like 4-5 hours) and between that period I got incredible hungry - I have experience with Lyrica, I take it everyday, but I never had so much desire to eat ever. I ate some hamburguers, some chips, chocolate, and was fine.
So I played videogames one hour because it was raining outside, everything was SO bright in my LCD TV, it was really amazing, it was like I was enjoying one of those new 3D TVs (or whatever). After that hour of gaming, I bagan to nod BADLY to the point I had to turn off everything in slow motion.
I can't remember falling sleep. I woke up in the night with a sore throat, drank a glass of water, had some chat with a friend over gtalk (I remember being very open about myself and typing extremely fast), and then went to sleep again. I slept like 15 hours overall. I woke up the next morning very happy with no problem whatsoever.

I have never did some much Lyrica before, but this trip was nothing special, very likely if I could have stayed awake when the huge nod began at first, instead of going to sleep, I could be able to see very cool CEVs and feel very MDMA-like.
Lyrica is a drug-god-like for me, it helps me with my mood, with my benzo addiction, with my opioid addiction, it NEUTRALIZES my phisical pain, and it makes me typing at the keyboard in my work stupidly fast, which is good. 
It does mess with your short temp memory, but if you take the stuff every day for weeks, while the problem does not go away, it becomes a lot better.


----------



## dimethyltrypt

lyrica makes me energetic, never nod, feels slightly uncomfortable.


----------



## SnrG

Ninae said:


> If you took a break the same applies, and Lyrica doesn't really kick in until 4 hours, like Neurontin it has a delayed onset.
> 
> 1000mg is more of a mood-lifting dose though, so if you were looking to get fucked you might be disappointed, and doubt it would be that noticable through the wine/weed. To get really high you need like 2000-3000mg.



I took 1200mg yesterday morning,  and went out for a walk in a big local park,  and wandered around for hours listening to my ipod.  I had incredible energy after a couple of hours, and about 4-5 hrs in,  I got lost, and couldnt recognise anything, and walked in circles for fecking ages!  The trees, ponds, deer, rabbits and foxes were absolutely amazing!  I ended in a stare off competition with a fox, and I lost,  as he blended in with the grass !    I went under the trees and was leaning against a tree, looked over my shoulder and saw the same fox.  Looked again, and he was gone.   It took me ten minutes to realise I had started to hallucinate:D

Later that evening, the munchies were terrible.  I didnt do too bad.  Watched Avatar on dvd for the first time and was totally blown away.  Family were amused that I wanted all the lights out and asked for popcorn and coke (I'm 42 by the way).

Started to pop a 200mg cap every two hours,  so by 0300 I realised I was fucked,  and staggering about when I tried to walk.  

I had an amazing sleep,  and woke up at 0600 feeling refreshed.  Went back to bed for a couple of hours and had a couple of amazing pleasant dreams.  Got up feeling on top of the world.  Mood was/is the best I've felt in years.   

I just popped another 1200mg and am about to go for another hike in the park.   I'll bring some sausages for the fox


----------



## SnrG

*Work and Lyrica*

MDMA-like.
Lyrica is a drug-god-like for me, it helps me with my mood, with my benzo addiction, with my opioid addiction, it NEUTRALIZES my phisical pain, and it makes me typing at the keyboard in my work stupidly fast, which is good. 
It does mess with your short temp memory, but if you take the stuff every day for weeks, while the problem does not go away, it becomes a lot better.[/QUOTE]

How much do you take when you are working?  I'm going on Lyrica now for anxiety, and also pain (discs out at L4/5 and work in thoracic area).  I start back at work tomorrow doing a fairly new job,  so would be grateful to know how much your work dose is,  and when you take it.

cheers


----------



## infiltratah

I was prescribed Lyrica yesterday by my new Dr. who also happens to be managing my Suboxone regiment. He prescribed the Lyrica for anxitey and sleep problems. Before prescribing the Lyrica we discussed my previous treatments for these problems (which included a long list of benzos & an equally long list of SSRIs). Due to the fact that there is no generic I doubt I can afford to pay for this shit every month - but I am going to give it a try. 

Previously I have been prescribed Neurontin for pain and anxitey/mood management. When The Neurontin was prescribed for anxitey/mood regulation it was coupled with hydroxyzine. Over the two year period I was taking Neurontin I became somewhat spaced out. 

I have taken Neurontin recreationally when I was extremely desperate to catch a buzz. I had to take roughly 2.5 grams of the stuff to get any sort of enjoyable effect. Every time I took that much I got really bad gas.

I took about 300 mg of Lyrica last night and followed it up 2-3 hours later with another 200mg of the stuff. The effects were subtle, but definitely present. I was relaxed and had a sort of head change that was not quite pleasant.

Overall I think the stuff is next to worthless. Hopefully on my next visit my Dr. and I can decide on something cheaper that has a generic available.


----------



## ThePharmicist

I just got put on Lyrica today. Finally got a diagnosis for my pain. Fibromyalgia. Which I suspected that's what it was all along. I've taken 75mg already today and I'll take another tonight. I'm worried about the weight gain with this shit. I heard it makes you retain water like a mother fucker and gain 20lbs. Anyone know anything about that?

Also, I should notice pain killing effects right away, correct?


Also: Funny story, so I'm driving from the pharmacy, I ripped open the bag and grab the bottle of pills. I took one out and put it in my mouth, then suddenly a the car ahead of me slams on the breaks and I have to turn with an open bottle of pills. These expensive little capsules go flying all over my fucking car. Had to pull over and try to recover as many as possible. Sonofabitch.


----------



## dimethyltrypt

A. I dont think they make 100mg pregabalin pills. Mabey they do though.

B. Yeah the copay for my insurance with these pills is still 50 bucks.

C. They work well to potentiate opiates and have helped me with opiate and benzo withdrawal a few times.

D. The combination of the aforementioned three has me pretty chill right now.


----------



## bureau_me

Eh. It's okay. My doc gave me a looong speech about how people on lyrica always say they'd take extra if they could, before handing it over to me - after she'd prescribed me morphine, diladud, percoset, etc earlier. It's no big whoop, IMO. It made me gain weight even though I work out strenuously on a regular basis. In its defense, I took less short acting painkillers right after starting it. It's painkilling effects didn't last, tho. Hard to tell whether it make a difference at this point (I take 60 mg of MS contin and 200 mg lyrica each day.) Maybe?


----------



## watson10/325

i took 600mg of lyrica and 4 norco 10/325,i cant tell if it boosted the opi's or not,i fillrealy drowsy and dizzy but at the sametime i feel talkative and happy from the hydrocodone.lyrica does get you high,i cant realy explain the feeling,its kinda like a benzo high but your vision is like traces when you look away.i wonder how long this is gonna last.its an alright high but i rather be on my opiates and benzos.if you dont have ne thing else,its alright 2 take the edge off if you take 600 or more...


----------



## watson10/325

i took 600 mg of lyrica with 4 norco 10/325 and i feel realy drowsy and kinda dizzy.i cant tellif it boosted the opoiates but i fell talkative and happy at the same time.its cool if u dont have ne thingelse the lyrica will take the edge off if u take 600mg or more.it willget u high but i rather take opiates or benzos,its alright tho,its a high,a different high...


----------



## Papaverace

Although I've used all kinds of drugs - mostly intravenously - since 1971 - no drug has ever harmed my health as Lyrica did. I only used it for 3.5 years (OK, I took a bit much, 1500-1800 mg a day), an although I used opiates too, it was Lyrica that almost killed me. The strange thing is that the first 2 years I did not get any problems with it, then suddenly everything exploded, and to this day I cannot even take one Lyrica without severe health problems. Lyrica is a drug that has monstrously severe side effects, in the end I got almost every f-g side effect listed. Swollen arms and legs with water running out of'em, horrible waterretention, heart problems, loss of sense in nerves, awfully bad memory, depression, sleeplessness, panic attacks, the idiotic thing is that Lyrica is often prescribed for diabetic neuropatic pain. But no drug is worse in the long run, for a diabetic. Not even citalopram.


----------



## duneplanet

have any long term users of lyrica noticed any weight gain?


----------



## anonymiss

Hi new member

like your website


i just took 600mg of lyrica mixed with 700mg of soma

anyone know of this combination

it seemed like a good one to me


i made a thread about it because i didn't see this site yet


i took them 46 minutes ago

i think im feeling relaxed


its nice

hopefully it will increase in strength


----------



## FPU4eva

I just want everyone here to know the withdrawls for lyrica are the worse experience i ever had to deal with. Iwas taking recreational dosages between 15grams and 2 grams on and off for 4 months and i experienced a cataonic state where i almost lost my life. i experienced the worse anyone should ever go threw. staying up for 3 days etc. the withdrawl lasted from July29th to august 6th of 2009


----------



## burntserkits

^I would imagine the WD's would be similar to that of GBL/GHB which is misery!


----------



## Psychonauticunt

duneplanet said:


> have any long term users of lyrica noticed any weight gain?



Didn't use it for too long, but apart from weed this is the only drug that has always given me the munchies.


----------



## duneplanet

guys im starting lyrica 75 mg a day to help with my benzo taper, i have a feeling my doc is gonna up it to 150 and stay with that. any advice? I am 20, should i stay on it long term? how long would be a good time to stay on it if not? it is helping my anxiety but im hearing all these terrible things about long term use. how long would i need to take it to get over the benzo withdrawals?

also does the withdrawal last as long as benzos?


----------



## Nikolai

It varies how long you will have benzo withdrawal, only you will truly know when the withdrawal is over. The only negative thing about lyrica I really hear is that it has side effects in some patients, like swelling of the legs and feet or hands. Some people may not like the way they feel on it. If it helps you anxiety and you are getting off benzos I would stick with it if you need it. Also if you do get swelling sometimes it goes away with time. I had bad swelling when I started taking gabapentin, but after about 5 months it went away. Good luck.


----------



## duneplanet

Nikolai said:


> It varies how long you will have benzo withdrawal, only you will truly know when the withdrawal is over. The only negative thing about lyrica I really hear is that it has side effects in some patients, like swelling of the legs and feet or hands. Some people may not like the way they feel on it. If it helps you anxiety and you are getting off benzos I would stick with it if you need it. Also if you do get swelling sometimes it goes away with time. I had bad swelling when I started taking gabapentin, but after about 5 months it went away. Good luck.


 thanks man. honestly im sick of feeling like shit all the time and lyrica is helping with my anxiety. Maybe ill just stick with it til the fall school semester is over. I cant do this benzo withdrawal shit anymore. I had anxiety in the first place so maybe i needed somethinbg like this. I know im not getting off geodon anytime soon, the withdrawal for it is full blown schizophrenia. I was born with a mess of a mind.


----------



## delphinen

Pregabalin WD it's easier than benzos WD, but in any case, I would suggest a very really small dose of Lyrica (Pregabalin) with Tegretol (Carbamazepine).


----------



## duneplanet

delphinen said:


> Pregabalin WD it's easier than benzos WD, but in any case, I would suggest a very really small dose of Lyrica (Pregabalin) with Tegretol (Carbamazepine).



is 150 mg a day a small dose?

50 mg 3x a day, maybe for like 6 months to a year. Just too many things going on right now to be having mental breakdowns all day.


----------



## DluvsOpies

Lyrica makes me eat so damn much. I did a little thing, after 1 week of 150mg 2x a day, i had gained 4 lbs. 

But it makes me feel nice so its ok.


----------



## L0cky

duneplanet said:


> have any long term users of lyrica noticed any weight gain?



i am scribed 2x 300mg a day for chronical pains, i am using lyrica for about 9 months now.

It may be sound strange but i have lost a decent amount of weight since i use it.

Could be because it makes me feel energetic and a urge to go out and do stuff while on it.


----------



## duneplanet

L0cky said:


> i am scribed 2x 300mg a day for chronical pains, i am using lyrica for about 9 months now.
> 
> It may be sound strange but i have lost a decent amount of weight since i use it.
> 
> Could be because it makes me feel energetic and a urge to go out and do stuff while on it.




have you noticed any sexual side effects?


----------



## L0cky

duneplanet said:


> have you noticed any sexual side effects?



The first few weeks it gave me sexual boost, i masturbated a lot more then i normally would.

But eventually after months it actually turned around , i am less driven to be sexual active. sometimes i dont masturbate for over a week.
somehow it makes me care less about sex i think it depends a lot of the dose you take.

Didn't noticed any erection problems, so yes sex is still very doable , i wouldn't bother to much about it.


----------



## duneplanet

ill just continue taking it i guess. i hope it helps with the withdrawal more once i get to about 150 mg total.


----------



## Vaya

J.T. said:


> anyone know anything about this drug causing either decreased fertility or possible birth defects when used by potential_ fathers_?



From the Pfizer Lyrica insert I received with my medication:

"Animal studies have shown that pregabalin, the active ingredient in LYRICA, made male animals less fertile and caused sperm to change. Also, in animal studies, birth defects were seen in the offspring (babies) of male animals treated with pregabalin. It is not known if these problems can happen in people who take LYRICA."

~ vaya


----------



## dimethyltrypt

I notice lyrica effects my sex drive negatively.


----------



## duneplanet

how long have you been on it again dim? I may just take it for 5 months so I know the benzo withdrawal is gone and then wean off. also are you able to orgasm and achieve an erection? Im assuming you just mean you diont have very much of a sex drive.


----------



## Thou

Has anyone had any experience cycling both pregabalin and gabapentin on and off to maintain a consistent state of effectiveness?

I take Neurontin 800qid and always find I need far more after the second week, ending up having to go around a 7-10 days without the drug. Interestingly enough, the tolerance seems to drop as rapidly as it develops, and after I obtain the next months cache it seems to have completely reset itself.

Since both the drugs are fairly cross-tolerant, I'm hypothesizing Lyrica to be a suitable cycler 1/3 of the month to Neurontins 2/3.

_Good luck explaining all of this to my psych._


----------



## duneplanet

thouart_that said:


> Has anyone had any experience cycling both pregabalin and gabapentin on and off to maintain a consistent state of effectiveness?
> 
> I take Neurontin 800qid and always find I need far more after the second week, ending up having to go around a 7-10 days without the drug. Interestingly enough, the tolerance seems to drop as rapidly as it develops, and after I obtain the next months cache it seems to have completely reset itself.
> 
> Since both the drugs are fairly cross-tolerant, I'm hypothesizing Lyrica to be a suitable cycler 1/3 of the month to Neurontins 2/3.
> 
> _Good luck explaining all of this to my psych._



from what I've been told lyrica is just a much more potent neurontin. I am no doctor and don't really know but I would imagine taking lyrica would raise your tolerance making the neurontin less effective. Again, im not sure. What are you using it for?


----------



## duneplanet

does the blurry vision go away?


----------



## L0cky

i never experienced blurry vision so i cant tell

but to be short .

lyrica made me less driven to have sex in the long run , but i didn't noticed any orgasms or erections problems over time.


----------



## duneplanet

what about concentration? I noticed that I had trouble concentrating but that could be benzo withdrawal. Also, I took kratom so im kind of out of it.


----------



## drug_FUCKED

What are the differences with how Lyrica (pregabalin) works compared to Gabapentin?


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^from my understanding, they are both gaba analogs and work nearly identically but Lyrica is considerably more potent mg:mg. I don't think there is any substantial difference in their mechanisms of action.


----------



## drug_FUCKED

Pifer begs to differ


----------



## grimmo

Pregs delays orgasm for me.  Not a bad side effect I suppose


----------



## L0cky

duneplanet said:


> what about concentration? I noticed that I had trouble concentrating but that could be benzo withdrawal. Also, I took kratom so im kind of out of it.



concentrating has become more difficult for me , my mind want to go all kinds of directions.
But my Focus seems to imp somewhat.
biggest downside for me is that my short time memory is a mess on lyrica.


----------



## duneplanet

I upped my dose and didn't sleep at all last night. hmm. and i slept for like 3 minutes this morning but it was like a half awake dream state. I hate that.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

drug_FUCKED said:


> Pifer begs to differ



Are you saying that to me? I kind of doubt it seeing as how pfizer was responsible for both drugs. The patent was long gone on gabapentin and it was increasingly being used off label so they saw the potential of getting a new GABA analogue on the market that won't have a generic alternative for a number of years. 

Pharmaceutical companies do this all the time. AstraZeneca did this when Prilosec's patent ran out so they marketed its S-entantiomer as Nexium and even branded it the "new" purple pill (after prilosec was marketed as 'the purple pill') and to cap it off, told prilosec patients in ads to ask their doctors for nexium despite no demonstrable increase in efficacy corresponding to the increased price.


----------



## qwe

yeah lyrica is more potent but apparently with the same mechanism.  at an equivalent dose pregabalin will usually have less side effects than gabapentin


----------



## Lazyscience

im so wasted on lyrica right now. feeling great listening to my favourite music. ive got work in the morning and im sure i will still be intoxicated tomorrow. shit!


----------



## MArilynXx0

I have taken about ten 75mg pills of Lyrica in about a six hour period(I haven't gotten high in months, don't judge me). 
And I'm telling you, it's great.
Sure, you can't pay as much attention as you can on other drugs, 
and it makes typing and spelling REALLY FUCKING HARD. YOU HAVE TO PROOF READ EVERY FUCKING THING.
But I'm a wallflower, to say the least, and this shit makes me dance.
Like.
The world is awesome,
I'm awesome.
You're awesome.
And so is your mom (INBEDLASTNIGHT!!OSHIT).
The effects of it, at least for me, were the exact opposite of what it's supposed to do. I feel like I'm on Adderall of Ritalin or something. 
It's really great.
DO ET, FAGGOT.


----------



## bipolardysfunction

OMG, I have to post this. And I am not being "haha" to anyone, but I just quit taking opiates. And let me tell you, I love my opiates. My other true love next to my husband. So I was going thru major dt's, I IV everything. Yes a new junkie on the prowl. But I decided to stop, so I got my Lyrica, and let me tell you, this shit took away every withdrawal I had. I feel no pain. But when I tried to IV it, it gelled up in the thing and got stuck. Guess you can't cook it. But I read that you can IV it. Just don't cook it?
I love Lyrica, and the high is wonderful, and the sleep is the shit. Can't get enough of it....


----------



## bipolardysfunction

grimmo said:


> Pregs delays orgasm for me.  Not a bad side effect I suppose




I guess everyone is different, the chemisty mechanism in our bodies....orgasms are great on Lyrica...


----------



## bipolardysfunction

Lyrica makes me feel normal...its weird. I know I'm high in a sense, but I feel normal.


----------



## bipolardysfunction

leftwing said:


> 525mg





600mg


----------



## bipolardysfunction

infiltratah said:


> I was prescribed Lyrica yesterday by my new Dr. who also happens to be managing my Suboxone regiment. He prescribed the Lyrica for anxitey and sleep problems. Before prescribing the Lyrica we discussed my previous treatments for these problems (which included a long list of benzos & an equally long list of SSRIs). Due to the fact that there is no generic I doubt I can afford to pay for this shit every month - but I am going to give it a try.
> 
> Previously I have been prescribed Neurontin for pain and anxitey/mood management. When The Neurontin was prescribed for anxitey/mood regulation it was coupled with hydroxyzine. Over the two year period I was taking Neurontin I became somewhat spaced out.
> 
> I have taken Neurontin recreationally when I was extremely desperate to catch a buzz. I had to take roughly 2.5 grams of the stuff to get any sort of enjoyable effect. Every time I took that much I got really bad gas.
> 
> I took about 300 mg of Lyrica last night and followed it up 2-3 hours later with another 200mg of the stuff. The effects were subtle, but definitely present. I was relaxed and had a sort of head change that was not quite pleasant.
> 
> Overall I think the stuff is next to worthless. Hopefully on my next visit my Dr. and I can decide on something cheaper that has a generic available.




You can contact the company, Pfizer, and try to qualify to get it free, no generic available. This is how I got mine, it took 2 months, but got it fedexed straight to my house.


----------



## bipolardysfunction

jasoncrest said:


> So I finally got my Lyrica.
> I immediately took 6 capsules (6x150mg) and an hour later a strong high came.
> I was high for 4 hours approx.
> 
> When you read the other posts there is on blulight on Lyrica, it is always compared to GHB or XTC.
> For me the effects are absolutely not like G or E.
> 
> The effects of Pregabalin are very similar to those of Tiagabine (Gabitril), but stronger and more enjoyable...
> I would compare the effects to alcohol. When high on Lyrica, you feel drunk, you act like if you were drunk, etc...
> 
> The only two problems with Lyrica are:
> -the loss of coordination (you can't walk straight)
> -the double vision. sometimes your vision are so fukced that you can't read.
> 
> Another effect of Lyrica is its sedative property; it is only a slight sedation, if you need to stay awake, there will ne no problem.
> 
> When the effects wore off, I decided to shoot one capsule. That was fantastic, I felt so good!!
> Now I will only use the lyrica IV.
> (it is perfect for injection, you empty the capsule in the cup, and the only thing solublre id thre Pregabaline... So you shoot a very pure solution)
> 
> 
> #I would like to read your experiences with Lyrica, if you have tried it.
> 
> #I would also like to know what you think of Lyrica? Its a shitty med?
> 
> #Or is it a drug of abuse of the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in fact, I would like to hear everything you have to say about lyrica)




I agree with all you have said. It makes me feel the same way. Only thing is, I haven't IVed it yet. Wanted to...


----------



## Unbreakable

duneplanet said:


> have you noticed any sexual side effects?



Lyrica wont let me bust a nut....

but on the other hand....Gabapentin does not affect my sex drive what so ever...


----------



## L0cky

I have a question that is still not clear to me.
is pregabalin a upper or a downer?
It seems to have a lot of different effects on people.

For me it seems to give me some kind of energy boost and want to get things done while on the drugs, sleeping is no problem and i always feel rested the next morning.


----------



## qwe

downer generally

alcohol etc can be stimulating too


----------



## Lazyscience

although, technically lyrica is a downer, when im on it a have more energy,im happier and i get into doing chores around the house and dancing to music. its definitely an uplifting drug for me. that is until after a few days of abuse, you start feeling crap and you have to cut down and stop. im stuck in this cycle. i have such a love hate relationship to this drug.


----------



## savageIB14dabooks

*if you can.,.,.,*

If you've snorted before, you should snort Lyrica!!! I've got some 75mg capsules, i snorted one, no burn (definitely no burn like Strattera(uhhh!) and not as chalky as Temazepam) and it feels like 1/2 kicks in immediately,, and 1/2 kicks in 'bout 1/2 hour after.,.,.,real smooth,currently in an opiate withdrawl (2 weeks out,but i'm still feinnin' for my 'script of 5 Norco a day, that i get in a week).slight memory fuk'd up edness, but definate relieif,,,,would prefer weedsmoke,,,but no connect in Iowa,.,.,.i think i'll do some of my 50mg sample capsules  before i crash,.,.,.,.do it ,.,.,i did & i;m high .,.,respect to you Bluelighters!!!!


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^you're hilarious... Snorting temazepam and straterra? One isn't water soluble and the other isn't recreational. 

Lyrica has a 90%+ oral bioavailability so chances are you waste a lot snorting it. 


Enjoy!


----------



## Lazyscience

snorting lyrica is alright actually. i do it if i want to top up but cant be bothered waithing like 1.5 hours for it to take effect.


----------



## Volcano

Is anyone actually using this for neuralgic pain?  I am starting it tomorrow for V3 trigeminal neuritis pain


----------



## SnrG

Volcano said:


> Is anyone actually using this for neuralgic pain?  I am starting it tomorrow for V3 trigeminal neuritis pain



Yes, its very good for that and also neuropathic pain.   I get it once a month in 200mg caps for anxiety.  I tend to take the first strip in about 3 days - thats about 1800mg per day - 1200 at once,  then a top up at bed time.   It gives great dreams,  and it takes about 6-8 hours the next day for a nice gentle high after you get up.  If you redose as soon as you get up,  you don't get the nice come down.  Thats what I've learned anyway.

Only bad thing about doing anything above 600mg at once,  is the drunk feeling, and speed wobbling when you try to walk.  Thats embarassing.   Also,  I notice great fluid retention,  especially around the ankles/calf.  

I don't mind those,  but the one effect I hate,  is that anything above 800mg will give swollen eyelids.   I look like I've gone a few rounds and got smacked a bit in the eye region.

Apart from that,  the major NO NO with pregabalin/lyrica is to mix it with alcohol.   I took my last pregab about 3 hours before I met a friend for a few drinks (draft guinness).   After two pints, (I was mellow and didn't need to drink much) he started hurrying along,  and struggled to keep up.   After about 8 pints (I think),  he left to catch a train.   I remember trying to buy another pint,  and being kicked out of the pub because I was shooting from one side of the bar to the other with speed wobbles and knocking people flying.

I left bar,  and sat down on a park bench for a bit,  until my legs started to cooperate with me!  Woke up about 4am on the same bench, sitting against my back pack!     Staggered a bit to the train station, and went home.

DO NOT MIX LYRICA/PREGABALIN WITH ALCOHOL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnrG

bipolardysfunction said:


> OMG, I have to post this. And I am not being "haha" to anyone, but I just quit taking opiates. And let me tell you, I love my opiates. My other true love next to my husband. So I was going thru major dt's, I IV everything. Yes a new junkie on the prowl. But I decided to stop, so I got my Lyrica, and let me tell you, this shit took away every withdrawal I had. I feel no pain. But when I tried to IV it, it gelled up in the thing and got stuck. Guess you can't cook it. But I read that you can IV it. Just don't cook it?
> I love Lyrica, and the high is wonderful, and the sleep is the shit. Can't get enough of it....



No, you don't want to be iv'ing it.  Its dangerous.   The bioavability is 90% through oral.   There was a guy who posted about iv'ing it,  but disappeared almost immediately after.  Draw your own conclusions.   If you I'v it,  you'll just get the effect an hour after, instead of 90 mins :D   And then have a pulmonary the second time you try it.

Another effect I forgot about at 1200mg (taken an hour ago) is that you get fucking "Disco Hands"   My fingers are shaking like I've had a litre of vodka yesterday evening.   If I don't keep them on they keyboard,  the bastards start dancing all over the place.   Better put on some music!   And wait for the swollen eyelid syndrome, and the inevitable battery of questions from my wife about what i've taken.  Well, she can fuck right off!


----------



## L0cky

A big reason not to mix it with alcohol either is that it ruins the pregabalin high almost totally and it  wil give me headaches even with the smallest amounts of alcohol.

Even i admit i was abusing this drug in the first few months i got the scribt for but after a while i had to take 6x150mg mg min yust to feel somekind of slight buzz.

i am down at 300-450mg now (on weekdays i stay at 300mg otherwise i have a hard time concentrating at work)

the high effect seem to work a lot better if you don't go overboard with them.


----------



## pharmakos

personally, i liked drinking a single beer with my pregs.  probably never going to have the chance to try them again though.


----------



## armaghetto

Ninae said:


> I can't help being impressed by the anti-depressive and mood-lifting properties of Lyrica. Whenever I feel a bit down and take 600+, in two hours I start to get filled with this feeling of wellbeing and it totally improves my mood. It can really be a blessing.
> 
> It is not like opiates in that it completely takes you over and puts you in a state of bliss and makes you lose touch with reality. It is much more subtle than that and you're still very much present and aware and not doped up (that is in low does, on high doses you can get fucked). I find it works fine if you take it every day, though to get the full effect you should wait at least two days. Great potential as an anti-depressant taken every two days, though, and for people with an opiate addiction to switch it up with. Could avoid a lot of problems by effectively halfing their habit and maybe even avoiding dependence, and I'm completely serious about this.
> 
> I really don't see why this shouldn't be available as a general mood-lifter, or over the counter. But of course the only mood-lifter we have freely available to us is booze, and if that doesn't appeal the only choice many can see is turning to hard drugs. I can just see how if more people knew of and were aware of such a substance it could stop many from turning to serious drugs and getting into that hell in the first place, as it might be able to provide the relief they need. Could save so many lives.



I complety agree with that  Lyrica works wonders for me when I feel a bit down. It does make me shakey especially my hands, but my mood improves 200% when I take it, but when I stop from taking Lyrica a few days, then I feel kinda depressed and I feel like I need something to improve my mood like more lyrica or alcohol.


----------



## PureEuphoria

Im on GABAPENTIN. A sister to lyrica I guess you can say, and its amazing haha! makes me happy .


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^people around here (especially in this thread) know how similar lyrica and gabapentin are and its not news that people enjoy drugs. If you're going to post, please have some substance and contribute to the discussion, not just inform us of what drugs you enjoy.


----------



## delphinen

Technically, Lyrica should power up Carbamazepine, right guys?


----------



## danktropolis

i am rx'd 600mg lyrica a day, and have never really felt anything taking that dose (althought ive been prescribed it for awhile).  does that mean i have to double the dose or something to feel any of the effects you are all describing?


----------



## pharmakos

kelvanE said:


> i also saw this on wikipedia (it's a start). why would a drug that has the same, or a very similar mechanism of action with increased potency cause LESS side effects. that is baffling. wouldn't the side effect profile increase linearly with the intended effects?



gabapentin and pregabalin both produce side-effects in humans, of course.

well, pregabalin is more specific to the intended effect and more potent.  consequently, less of the drug is able to contribute to the mechanisms that cause side effects.

^^ not put 100% eloquently but i think you get the idea.


----------



## volp

kelvanE said:


> i also saw this on wikipedia (it's a start). why would a drug that has the same, or a very similar mechanism of action with increased potency cause LESS side effects. that is baffling. wouldn't the side effect profile increase linearly with the intended effects?



I call bs on it.  I got some strong side effects from lyrica and noticed no side effects from gabapentin.


----------



## Bupe

At 1800-2400mg plus some alcohol it's a lot of fun. If you close your eyes and let go you feel like you are sort of removed from your body floating and rocking back/forward. I don't know how dangerous it is but it works,


----------



## Bupe

SnrG said:


> Apart from that,  the major NO NO with pregabalin/lyrica is to mix it with alcohol.   I took my last pregab about 3 hours before I met a friend for a few drinks (draft guinness).   After two pints, (I was mellow and didn't need to drink much) he started hurrying along,  and struggled to keep up.   After about 8 pints (I think),  he left to catch a train.   I remember trying to buy another pint,  and being kicked out of the pub because I was shooting from one side of the bar to the other with speed wobbles and knocking people flying.
> 
> I left bar,  and sat down on a park bench for a bit,  until my legs started to cooperate with me!  Woke up about 4am on the same bench, sitting against my back pack!     Staggered a bit to the train station, and went home.
> 
> DO NOT MIX LYRICA/PREGABALIN WITH ALCOHOL !!!!!!!!!


\
Don't do any drugs/mixtures in public when you aren't experienced with them. Lyrica and alcohol is great .


----------



## Papaverace

L0cky said:


> concentrating has become more difficult for me , my mind want to go all kinds of directions.
> But my Focus seems to imp somewhat.
> biggest downside for me is that my short time memory is a mess on lyrica.



You can say that again! Lyrica - the most ghastly crap I ever used (have been a compulsive shooting star for almost 40 years) ruined my health, my brain and my life. Only in 3.5 years. It's now almost 2 years since I threw out the miserable shit. Months of depression and confusion followed my W.D., I thought that I'd ruined my memory for ever. It came back in the end though.


----------



## Vaya

kelvanE said:


> i also saw this on wikipedia (it's a start). why would a drug that has the same, or a very similar mechanism of action with increased potency cause LESS side effects. that is baffling. wouldn't the side effect profile increase linearly with the intended effects?



The explanation can sort of be thought of as analogous to mescaline vs. LSD; both are 5-HT2A serotonin receptor agonists, but with LSD being something like 30,000 times more potent (don't quote me on that exact figure, though), there is less chance of the vomiting, cramps and nausea that are generally associated with mescaline. Of course, much of the nasty side effects of mescaline are the result of the many other active alkaloids in peyote and other mescaline-containing cacti, but even pure, isolated mescaline has a larger side effect profile than does LSD. The less one needs to ingest, the less one's body is likely to protest, IME.

Or at least, that's my interpretation.

~ vaya


----------



## homeydontplaythat

hey, i am really interested in trying this stuff.  i have a pcp visit on the 1st and have medicaire so the script cost wont be an issue.  i have pretty significant issues with anxiety.  i take lexapro for it and it does help, though still i often just dont feel right.  a benzo ALWAYS help, even just 1mg of alprazolam makes me feels soooo much more comfortable in my skin.  the problem is that i end up taking more benzos than im supposed to and essentially abuse them.  i cant seem to help it.  

it sounds promising that lyrica is schedule V.  to me, that means that it DOES do something but isnt as abusable as valium or such.  i would really like to give this a shot.  

anyone that takes it for anxiety, how does it compare to benzos?  i dont have any nerve pain, just anxiety.


----------



## Supeudol

Well I took 825mg Lyrica total today and I am having some tachycardia around 99BPM - 105 BPM.  Blood Pressure is lower than usual about 111/82 - so thats okay.

I am just worried about the tachycardia - am I in danger?


----------



## homeydontplaythat

ive heard one report about IVing this.  im a needle freak, and since its a scheduled drug i may try it.  i have a feeling it would just allow less to be used to acheive the same effect.  doubt any real high will come from it.  alas, i will try it...unless the solution isnt clear enough to see the numbers on the other side of the barrel.  

anyone shot pregabalin?


----------



## Vaya

Supeudol said:


> Well I took 825mg Lyrica total today and I am having some tachycardia around 99BPM - 105 BPM.  Blood Pressure is lower than usual about 111/82 - so thats okay.
> 
> I am just worried about the tachycardia - am I in danger?



I don't think you should worry about it - I've experienced this with higher doses of Lyrica. Although I won't repeat these higher doses (I really only need 200-250mg to 'get off'), on page three of this megathread I believe it is stated that there is no known LD50 for pregabalin, and a Google search for 'pregabalin + LD50 turned up nothing initially useful for me. Just don't hit those high notes on pregabalin again and you should be fine 


			
				homeydontplaythat said:
			
		

> anyone that takes it for anxiety, how does it compare to benzos?



Dude (or dudette), it's INCREDIBLE. I've been prescribed various benzos continually for nine years now. NINE years. And ever since I've been on Lyrica, IF I take a benzo each day, it's down to  only 1mg of xanax or 30mg of Restoril. It's amazing because, as you said, a benzo always helps but I can't help but semi-abuse the medication because it truly feels like a band-aid solution (which it is), whilst Lyrica just lays the psychological foundation for a truly open, honest and anxiety-free day for me. It's wonderful.... just wonderful for GAD IME. Too bad I live in the states, b/c my insurance denied my claim for it and then they denied my appeal, too - so it costs me around 250 dollars a month for my script of 100mg 2x/day. But I pay it, because it is so damned worth it.

It seems I've been on so many medications in my life (you wouldn't believe me if I listed them all), but this is the one and only one that positively contributes to my ADD, social/generalized anxiety, insomnia, irritability AND depression all at once! The only side effects I experience are constipation and ataxia (problems balancing) sometimes. Rating: A+++!

~ vaya


----------



## homeydontplaythat

why is lyrica scheduled and neurontin is not.  its just an evergreened version of the former, right?  i guess im trying to figure out if lyrica is any different than neurontin.  besides cost that is.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

oh, and i know it's supposed to be an actually legit potentiator of opiates.  i wonder if this would help me with my suboxone.  seems like the more i research it i simply cannot give it a try.  jesus, it would be sooooooo nice to find something that helps with my anxiety that doesnt turn me into a retard.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

homey said:
			
		

> why is lyrica scheduled and neurontin is not. its just an evergreened version of the former, right? I guess im trying to figure out if lyrica is any different than neurontin. besides cost that is.



From my understanding, the DEA was starting to become aware of gabapentin abuse and it was on their 'chemicals of concerns' list around when Lyrica was being developed and a deal was made with Pfizer. Since most of the sales for that type of drug would be shifted to pregabalin, they agreed to schedule pregabalin and leave gabapentin be. 

I'm not sure of the exact veracity of this, but I'm sure its along these lines anyway. 

You are correct though, pharmacologically speaking, they are extremely similar. Lyrica is certainly more potent mg:mg but otherwise they are essentially the same... Same effects, same indications, same abuse potential.


----------



## Madmike

I take it this way


1. day , 0 mg 
2. day , 1200 mg
3. day , 0 mg
4. day, 1200 mg
and so on. 

This way my tolerance doesn't raise too much and I get massive euphoria every time I take the high dose. The bad side is that I suffer some withdrawals on the days I don't take it. It really can feel like a bad flu, weakness is terrible and it is cold. But the euphoria is worth it so I take it this way, I don't know how long though. It does some damage to my psyche I guess.

It is currently Friday night and I am high on 1200 mg Lyrica. I feel so fucking nice euphoria that flows all over my body. And my mind is on peace. I am dancing and getting CEVs. Dancing feels wonderful. I listen to electronic music and now I have HARDSTYLE playing. It is amazing how one can nod on Lyrica and also get so energetic! This is worth it IMO!


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i am definetly going to ask my pcp to script this when i see him in a week.  ive been praying for something that helps my anxiety as well as a benzo without all the bullshit that comes with it.  i think i may jizz my pants if something practically non scheduled works.  and the buzz i hear of would be fucking great too.  

i just may discontinue my lexapro and replace it with this.  

here is hoping for the best.


----------



## Lazyscience

in my experience and opinion, this is basically just as addictive and abusable as any of the benzos out there. you get into big trouble if you abuse this drug as tolerance builds up fast. also, there are a lot of side effects. the one that bothers me most is that it turns you into a zombified moron.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

well, i wouldnt actually be trying to get high off it.  i would like to use it at theraputic doses.  however, if it does get you high, i would have a hard time not venturing there.  i plan to take 600mg every other day as to not raise my tolerance incredibly.

very possibly i will take it every other day or just treat it as a breakthrough med like xanax when things get worse than usual.  otherwise the lexapro does keep me from freaking out on a daily basis.  it just seems it wouldnt hurt to add this to my arsenal.  

its practically non scheduled.  it seems to be the tramadol of gabanergics.  arguably, fucking ultram isnt much more than a nuisance in the scheme of opiates when it comes to wd and addiction.  compared to xanax this stuff simply has to be less addictive/abusable.  otherwise they would have pushed for a c-IV scheduling.  and tramadol is still unscheduled and i think most would agree it should be c-V.  

another thing to look it is neurontin.  to say this stuff is addictive would be to say neurontin is as well.  ive taken neurontin and it certainly didnt do anything.  with meds that get you high you usually can take them once and you FEEL it.  im just babbling though.  im also playing devils advocate as to elicit responses and have my questions(they may not be posed as much) answered by non biased users instead of brainwashed doctors and cash driven pharm cos.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

gah, i have to have my widsom teeth out and im on suboxone this is going to fucking SUCK balls.  i was hoping to have this stuff in time for the procedure.  crap.  the last time i was excited about a drug that would help my anxiety was phenazepam.  WHAT A NIGHTMARE.  holy fuck that shit is horrible.  this sounds much more tame.  im very excited about trying it.  i should probably not get my hopes up, but ive heard so many fantastic reviews from people citing it helps with anxiety MORE than a benzo without the shittiness that comes with the turf.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

is this stuff covered by medicaid for ny? my suboxone is, but this stuff is pretty new.


----------



## JUNKSTER

i just took 10 50mg  15 minutes ago..ill keep u posted !! lol


----------



## Dr migi

for me dosage work like this:

250mg: slice feeling of drunkness
350mg: drunk felling but clear head and not as stupid as when im drunk, little spasm
600mg: same feelings but I'm very much more talkative
950mg: same above with the euphoria and I appreciate life much more and laugh a lot. This dosage fully satisfy me so I keep this. heavy spasm

Im planning to try a last 1200mg to see if there's anything else. but more I think would be too much and dangerous.

I don't understand why people said things like "it you into a zombified moron. " not for me. Lovely drug but the muscle spasm are a bit annoying sometimes you have to be careful to not fall down. But no problem for me , because I always use it when I lie down on my bed with music.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

in one week hopefully i will have a script.  im to the point i would rather have this than a script for benzos.


----------



## JUNKSTER

ok..i been on the floor for 3 hours ..i can barly tY pe this message ....im sooo fucked up on lycica ... YES IT FUCKS U UP THIS IS FIRST TIME I TOOK THEM & IM A JUNKIE & HAVE A VERY HIGH TOLLERANCE OF PILLS ~~~ WOW


----------



## JUNKSTER

JESUS CHRIST ..BE CAREFULL ON THIS SHIT !!!!! ...i be incapacitated for 3 hours & now i can stand up to write this message . my head is still spinning , i dont feel sick ...seems a clean buzz to me, very drunkiness feeling  , i will try it again lol


----------



## ThePharmicist

^^^Just because you have a high tolerance to opioids or benzos does not mean you will have a tolerance to Lyrica. It's not the same thing, people should keep that in mind.

You need to be carful JUNKSTER, call a friend over to keep an eye on you or something.


----------



## Dr migi

homeydontplaythat said:


> in one week hopefully i will have a script.  im to the point i would rather have this than a script for benzos.




I quited my benzo addiction using lyrica. Didn't touch any Lorazepam/Alprazolam for 2 month from now. Pregabalin powwer ;-)


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i was talking to my dad, who is a dr, and he had no idea it was prescribed for anything besides firbo.  he wants me to checkout invega and abilify.  i dont know why he keeps thinking antipsychotics would be a good thing for me.  he has been trying to push abilify for a year now.  he knows i have an aversion to antipsychotics...im not fucking psychotic so why would i take that brain garbage?  it makes sense to try something that zeros in on the anxiety. 

 im not depressed, not schizo, not ocd...i have a lot of anxiety.  if i can find something that works i am pretty sure i would be able to stop taking lexapro as it does help but i feel kinda indirectly.  i want to be taking a med that is actually for anxiety not depression or psychosis, ya know?  any thoughts???  thanks.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

christ on a stick, im starting to get anxious over waiting for the actual dr appnt!  im thinking of calling my shrink and seeing if she will script this.  in fact im going to call right now.  cant hurt.  it would be so nice to actually feel good.  im starting to crave getting high a lot too.

its strange, there was a drum circle last night and i knew i could get stoned there but i dont care.  still there is this drive i have to put something in me that will make me feel good.  i dont want pot or coke or whatever, i want something that will calm me down and make me feel comfortable in my skin.  so i know its my anxiety taking over again.  its not overt like im freaking out but i just feel restless and like i could feel better.  

i dont want to even try the antipsychotics my dad recommended.  fuck that shit.  ive never been able to take benzos successfully because i always abuse them.  right now though, 1-2mg of xanax would be sooooooooo nice.  just being able to relax and smile feels so fucking nice to someone that deals with this shit everyday.  im tired of feeling like this.


----------



## ThePharmicist

Dr migi said:


> I quited my benzo addiction using lyrica. Didn't touch any Lorazepam/Alprazolam for 2 month from now. Pregabalin powwer ;-)



Really? How long were you using benzos for? I have a script for Lyrica but had a really bad reaction to it, one of the problems being intense anxiety. I did take Klonopin with my Lyrica - does anyone think they may have interacted in a bad way?


----------



## Ninae

homeydontplaythat said:


> well, i wouldnt actually be trying to get high off it.  i would like to use it at theraputic doses.  however, if it does get you high, i would have a hard time not venturing there.  i plan to take 600mg every other day as to not raise my tolerance incredibly.




Beware, I exerienced HORRIBLE withdrawals after less than 3 months of using it every other day (though at high doses). Mark my words, this is worse than opiate WDs (especially because it lasts so long). Do NOT get addicted to this drug without an emergency supply of Gabapentin (which is cheap) in case it doesn't arrive or you can't afford the high cost. Oherwise, no matter how much care you'll take not to run out, eventually it won't arrive on time or you'll be tempted to use your emergency stash to get high.  

Stupid, when it can be avoided so easily just by stocking up on Gabapentin (just make sure you'll have 2.5 of your dose for at least ten days). I ran out because my (only) supplier was 3 weeks late. Thought Kratom WD was bad, but it's nothing compared to this, at least that is more limited in length and severity. But I've never been through benzo WD, and it's essentially like that I guess.


----------



## L0cky

kelvanE said:


> that kind of dosing reminds me of waiting to take the normal bupe dose and having it be awesome for that.
> 
> has anyone taken it regularly at noticed that the effects diminish to practically naught?




i take lyrica for about 9 months now, i got it scribed from the pain clinic in my local hospital for chronic pains. Dosage 4x 150mg a day

I also got trapped into the big binges the first few months after i quicky discoved that they not only help me trough the day but you actually could get a nice high from these "wonder pills" 
At 1 point i did about 6-9 x150 mg pills a day , i needed at least 4 at once to feel anything

yes the effect disminish in a couple of weeks /months if you continu to do high dossages. 

p.s It is amazing how one can nod on Lyrica and also get so energetic! <- reaction , yes i still find it a mystery that it gives me such energy boost but still you can also find it very easy to just sit/lay down and take a nice sleep if you would want to.

luckly you can have a big part of the effect back if you scale back the dossage.
it would take about 4-5 days to get back to a decent tollerant nivo 

i am back at 2 -3  x150mg pills a day now.
i learned you got the most effect from them if i take them on a empty stommage say about 75  min before breakfast.

if i take them with food the effect takes much longer to come up , could take to up 3 hours and is somewhat weaker ad less noticeable.

You will discover overtime that its not worth it to take big dosages,
you almost will gain zero effect or have to take absurd dosages to feel anything at all.
Small to normal dossages are nice enough to survive the day with a good mood and less pain


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i am trying to get my psych to prescribe this.  i am worried because it would have to be off label and i have medicaid.  i pay my dr out of pocket for my visits but when she writes the script does she have to put a diagnostic code in that medicaid will look at?  i would be using it for anxiety and that is not an approved indication, so it is off label.  considering pfizer got sued for marketing several drugs for off label use, including lyrica, im wondering if this makes it harder to get it if i dont have neurophathic pain or seizures.  

anyone know if medicaid will even cover it?  its expensive as FUCK, so im thinking maybe not.  i pay this bitch 100 bucks every month and i may not even be able to get a C-V drug?  fuck.  anyone know medicaid NY?  i couldnt find lyrica at all on the formulary, so im thinking thats a good thing, RIGHT???


----------



## Lazyscience

im not so sure taking a load of drugs is a good way of dealing with anxiety or other psychological problems.


----------



## Ninae

I'm just surprised a drug that completely WIPES out opiate WD isn't any better known, especially as this is considered impossible to do. It would make rehab virtually unnecessary and enable people to withdraw for themselves, but I'm guessing in 5 years time or so this will be well known, or more on the level of Valium. Funny thing, I never got anything out of Valium which has such great renown, it just induces a boring drowsiness in me. Lyrica is like I imagined Valium would be like, or opiates. Was expecting a strong feeling of wellbeing and euphoria, but it's nothing like that. That people can prefer benzos to Lyrica I can't understand, but I guess out neurochemistries are different.


----------



## Lazyscience

youre right, once i used it to treat tramadol withdrawal. it completely made the withdrawals disappear. however, i quickly became dependant on the lyrica. luckily lyrica withdrawal is nothing compared to tramadol withdrawal.


----------



## Blackhawktown

I am also on lyrica for pain, I am only perscribed 75mg/4d so 1200mg seems a little crazy to me haha. And believe me I am an experienced pill user. I am just scared to go that high on lyrica when my doctor told me the maitnence dose was 300mg a day.


----------



## Ixchellian

This is my experience with Lyrica

I've also noticed that after the first big high, continuing to take more is wasteful.  Tolerance builds quickly.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

so again, anybody know if this is covered by medicaid?

any problem getting it prescribed or paid for since it would be off label?

i remember lamictal and several other drugs being prescribed off label, wasnt a big deal.  i just hope medicaid covers it.  also, my shrink is my suboxone dr and she knows my past of addiction, may be hesitant to script a controlled med.  compared to the suboxone she scripts this should be like candy in her eyes.  i think i should bring some print outs of articles and such to fully convince her.


----------



## Dr migi

ThePharmicist said:


> Really? How long were you using benzos for? I have a script for Lyrica but had a really bad reaction to it, one of the problems being intense anxiety. I did take Klonopin with my Lyrica - does anyone think they may have interacted in a bad way?



I was on benzo for a year, but rapidly became a heavy user...and one day I got a bad accident and broke my 2 feet and leg ( fall down from the 2floor ) I had big nerve pain and this is where come my script for Lyrica.

With lyrica I just didn't suffer from withdrawal symptoms. So it helped A LOT since benzo withdrawal is one of the worst...


----------



## homeydontplaythat

shit, the confusion and weight gain sound pretty shitty.  also it seems tolerance is inevitable.  nothing a week break cant fix though.  

4 days until i see the dr.


anyone in the US get this prescribed off label for anxiety????

whats the best way to get this scripted if not.  thanks.


----------



## pharmakos

IME lyrica is recreationally awesome, but the side-effects seemed to me like they were too detrimental to make the drug useful for most people.  in extreme situations i'm sure it's one of the best choices, however, for things like anxiety, mild to moderate pain, insomnia, etc. it should not be the first-line choice (in my opinion/experience, of course... i could be wrong!)


----------



## L0cky

homeydontplaythat said:


> shit, the confusion and weight gain sound pretty shitty.  also it seems tolerance is inevitable.  nothing a week break cant fix though.
> 
> 4 days until i see the dr.
> 
> 
> anyone in the US get this prescribed off label for anxiety????
> 
> whats the best way to get this scripted if not.  thanks.



Dont bother woth weight gain to much , i actually lost 28 pounds since i started taking lyrica, mainly because it makes me a lot more active in general.

if you feel like getting hungry which happens on lyrica yust take some fruits or nuts.

as a regular speed user (not meth) i can say lyrica makes the comedown less troublesome and takes away the sharpness of the anxiety that can happen.

lyrica seems to help with comedowns on must drugs.

mayor downside after months: your concentration gets bad at times and confusion can happen at the end of the day.i
it also seems hard sometimes to say the right words i was planning to use when communicating with other people.

plus side : sleeping problems are a thing of the past ,getting into sleep almost happens on comment and waking up in the morning with pain isn't hellish anymore lyrica wants you to come out of bed and become active.

general mood improved, more active and energetic.
Eating healthy feels good.


----------



## Toxic4Life

I personally don't like the fake drunked feeling from lyrica.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

fuck.  i just spoke with my shrink/suboxone dr and she said she doesnt like lyrica for anxiety, claims it actually PRODUCES anxiety.  wtf.  im trying to figure out how to present it to her that i want to try it at least.  buspar is garbage, vistaril is a placebo(IME), and i cant take benzos without abusing them.  

the gayest thing is she mentioned neurontin.  i was like um lyrica is just more potent and has less side effects and she argued they were different drugs.  this is why i have  a hard time with drs.  i know i know more than them.  call it grandiosity but its a reality for me.  why the fuck would i take neurontin and NOT try lyrica?  i pay this cunt 100 bucks a month out of pocket and she wont script me something that can potentially be a panacea!?????  i can try my PCP on the 1st...hopefully better luck there.  i cant claim to have fibro pain, so how do i get it for anxiety?  i think ill just print out some articles and throw my knowledge of it and other peoples experience in so that i can at least TRY it.  christ.


----------



## Lazyscience

^^online pharmacy


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i cant afford an online source.  i have medicaid.

all i want is to try it and see if it helps.  it seems it would be overwhelmingly useful if it does.  even if i just take it on a prn basis when i dont feel so hot it would be fucking awesome.  

neurontin?  i dont get how she thinks that would be better than lyrica.  she is probably going off what experience she has with like 4 dif patients whereas im going off of what several hundred people have experienced via the internet.  cock shit balls.


----------



## SnrG

I'v had chronic depression and anxiety for the last 8 years, and lyrica is the only drug thats worked on the anxiety.   I also take mirtazapine and effexor and a beta blocker when I work.  

I hate being on so many drugs,  and effexor withdrawal is, in my experience,  much much worse than any other withdrawal from drugs - opiates, alcohol, benzos and gbl,  altough the first gbl experience was a total mindfuck.   Even if I take all the other drugs, and forget effexor,  my head starts zapping like electric shocks, and my mood nosedives after only 6 hours missed dose.

I get a box of 84 200mg tabs and the doc put me on the biggest dose which is 600mg per day.   I usually do 1200 straight off and another 1200 every 6 hours and spend about 3 days in a state of bliss, and energy, and stoned all at the same time.   Then I try to ration it out for the month,  but always end up binging and running out of them after two weeks.

I really like lyrica and would like to take only this.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

im going to get this shit if its the last thing i do.  i simply have to see if it works on me.  ive heard so many good reviews its absurd.  case closed.


----------



## Ninae

Yes, considering it can rid you of opiate WD, which is considered practically impossible, I would say it's a MIRACLE drug. Practically no side effects too. Almost seems cruel, really, that so many have to suffer so much needlessly. And most people's ignorance is so bad they just laugh at the idea it could touch their opiate WD, without ever having experience with it. 

I guess it can be if they take really small doses, like a few 75 mgs a day, but if you take 600 mg you're bound to feel it. But then of course there is the market factor, half of opiate consumption is to stave of withdrawal. I just hope this will help some people suffering from WD, from other drugs too - just remember to stock up on emergency Gabapentin first. I'm still in a miserable state one week into WD.


----------



## Vaya

Lyrica, I sometimes jokingly say, should be renamed Miracula. I mean, it truly IS a miraculous compound, in my experience. I am scripted it for anxiety (GAD, minor social phobia) and insurance will not cover it for these indications. Therefore, I pay anywhere from 250-300 USD/month. But it's well worth it.

In my life, I have been on an absolute myriad of psychoactive medications, the average person would not believe me if I listed them all. WELL over 40 SSRI's, SNRI's, TCA's, atypical and old-fashioned antipsychotics, mood stabilizers, epileptics, benzodiazepines, barbiturates. It's sick.

And then I discovered Lyrica.

It dissolves, within two hours of dosing, my irritability, insomnia, amotivation, anxiety, depression and AD(H)D symptoms. I now need one medication instead of six or seven. And that feels pretty darn good. The insurance companies can kiss my ass; Europe has their shit together, as it is approved for GAD in the EU, but not the US (where I'm at). I believe Pfizer's patent finishes its 7-year course in 2011, so hopefully we will see some generic forms entering the market by this time next year. That would be a godsend as far as finances go; it its a terrible economic time to have to pay a month's rent for a prescription medication, but if it makes my life this much more fulfilling, I'll have to feed the Pfizer fat cats until other companies can offer the same chemical compound at a more affordable price. Fingers crossed!

Best of luck to all those out there who are attempting to try it for their condition(s). It is absolutely worth the struggle - I had a hell of a time obtaining a legitimate prescription myself.

_Namaste._

~ vaya


----------



## Warden

I honestly don't get a high from it but then again I have had a strange last few years and basically have been using something prescribed or not since 2006 so maybe that is why.

I have serious nerve damage from a surgery when I was 14 (&15) and I had a stroke that resulted in an infection around my spinal cord at C7 or C2 can't remember off hand, the one that is responsible for the left arm anyway I was paralyzed for a long time and then nerve pain on top of physical and I should think I can recognize it.

At first my insurance wouldn't cover it but later it does and caps out at $40 (I was paying upwards of $300 for a 450/day supply at one point). Just took a break from it and am now trying to quit methadone for pain for good (I abused oxies ironically earlier in the summer but didn't test for them and later when I supplemented my percocet with oxycontin ofc I didn't have to worry about a test).

Have taken almost 1500 mgs before but the 'high' is strange and really discoordinating at times for lack of a better word. Now I'm feeling it and that I'm on lower doses (actually wding from methadone right now so bad I have a chemo antiemetic, zofran/ondandestron, and hydroxizine (usually just to poteniate on the x'z'ne)). I was at one point on 70 mgs oxycodone (prescribed as 14 5 mgs tabs, 10mg every 3 hours) simultaneously on 4mg klonopin and actually overdosed once when I mixed with ambien and now I'm like blacklisted but I guess at least I did it with a friend there and apparently I was at 84% oxygen which is bad I dunno if life threatening but I just went crazy that night with :
Irish Whiskey
Extra klonopin 6mgs or 8 maybe
later I went nuts for some reason and decided to add 40mgs methadone and 70mgs zolpidem

So perhaps now that I'm leaving the downers (tapered down to 2 mg kpin/day 2.5 mg methadone / day from 60 mg / 70 oxycodone) I can better experience it. The 150 pills come in a 90 supply bottle and the pharmacy I go to will give you the original bottle if you are prescribed the exact amount. My docs are basically greenlighting this indefinitely for me as well as pain cream with a total of 3000mgs of ketamine in it and yes there is a way to abuse cream yes it was amazing but now that I'm on lower methadone (best for nerve pain of all opioids) I am taking the tricyclics seriously and am on amitryptaline 100mgs/day which ironically I was forced to take after my surgery back before gabapentin was generic (Neurontin) and they put me on up to I think 175mgs a day and I hated/loved it back when I didn't do drugs etc. I honestly wasn't complaining of pain then either it was the significant loss of feeling in my arm wrist right pinky back of my elbow inexplicably I'm told its tendonitis or someshit but I don't believe that and the retiring surgeon told me that:
i.   There was a muscle that was in no medical text books and he contacted top nerve docs in the US apparently that was probably responsible for the nerve conduction study showing a slow decline as every night my right ulnar nerve/funny bone would go numb entirely but I was obsessed with playing RTS video games and that could have a lot to do with it. That's all the first surgery was in the end, they cut the muscle and a nerve.
  a.  Couple things about gabapentin I wanted to mention:
      - He was very much against it because of abuse potential (terrible 'high' imo) and because of theoretical constant neurotoxicity that some studies had shown with as much as 3000mgs and I was on 3600mgs / day before they switched me to lyrica. Scary. Also significant long term memory issues; he painted it as an experimental drug (back before anything was FDA approved for nerve pain) that really only should be used in extreme cases (laugh) BUT some studies showed it did help nerve growth but not conclusively or something.
      - I didn't ever get it before it was generic and instead went to physical therapy at ungodly early morning hours before school that started at 730, I got it in 2008 Jan 2nd suddenly a huge new numbness 2 weeks later the pain.
ii. Lyrica is supposedly "super gabapentin" because of the improved efficacy with much more tolerable side effects however no one truly understands the role GABAoids work so in theory it may implicitly be dangerously neurotoxic in some sublime way, I wish I could remember what he told me exactly but it was in ways you didn't notice until you had an MRI or something unlike say the obvious-ness -- if you will -- of amphetamines or alcohol or nicotine.
    a. There is something unsettling about really high doses and don't ever try sniffing the powder omg nasty
    b. When I overdosed the sad truth is I took an unspecified huge amount of lyrica, don't remember, and everything else was at doses even combined that would probably, the alcohol could play a large role here conversely, not have got me so fucked up. I blacked out so hard, not as bad as the stroke but my friend came by 3 or 4 times and I remember him saying things that he was threatening to call 911 and the one time I moved that I recall I just laughed even though I was able to hear everything and even see in a way totally unlike the blackouts of (IME) alcohol. It was like 2000 mgs or smthg I think. I don't really know what happened to me that night but my body seemingly tells me that lyrica is not a wonder drug like it seems to be. Also does not help methadone withdrawal much but the increased appetite in combination with JWH-whatever spice from a local headshop is almost as effective as zofran which is less effective than pot but I'm not seeking medical mj. Just a friend keeps telling me to buy some when I see a pain doc Tuesday and can't afford to risk testing positive. I think part of the reason I gained 100 lbs was the increased appetite which remained a stronger side effect than the mild mild drowsiness that low doses give and it, in terms of months at a time here, rather quickly loses its magic at the 1000mgs mark or thereabouts and higher and higher amounts (maybe now you can see why I was at 2000 at least logically if not rationally). Something about it goes well with downers though.
iii. I learned from multiple sources that if you want to get from gabapentin to lyrica just complain about how sleepy the gabapentin makes you and be willing to at least buy so it looks like youre taking the tricyclics if you go the nerve pain angle. Also it's hard on your liver somehow and you aren't supposed to take more than 2800 mgs of acetaminophen while taking it at the standard 300mg/day dose. The alcohol interaction therefore might have something to do with the liver more so than the drug or more likely both. This was something explicit that an 'urgent care" nurse told me who also said they teach in med school now less than 4000mgs/day but lyrica especially made it even more precarious and this was not long after lyrica came out so I'm not really sure where she got her information but she knew a lot more about it than any of the other docs I've had did.
iv.  Fibromyalgia literally can be translated as "nerve pain/inflammation" and technically without a capital F can also refer to nerve pain in general. At first my primary was against it but soon everyone was incredibly for it over almost anything else. I'm not trying to tell you to lie about your symptoms but just understand maybe what the drug is FDA approved for yet so easily can be prescribed for any other nerve pain related issue.

Oh and finally, the drug seems potentiated by the tricyclics which also implicitly makes sense but you have to give up anything serotogenic to use them. Amitryptaline is not a bad feeling in time but I don't like it much because of personal views on antidepressants in general a la "Prozac Nation" (good movie). I take it because I have serious pain though so maybe the reason it's hard to feel anything except right now, unless it was the cocktail of downers that masked the effect before, at anything below 900mgs. If you want to use the drug do so responsibly or you'll be taking so many pills for a very slight effect. I myself am done abusing but at 3x150s per day I take 600 mgs some days.

I really don't get the hype though.


----------



## Ninae

I'll have to say it seems like abusing Lyrica does more SERIOUS DAMAGE to your body than what opiates does. With opiates there's the full crisis the first  days, but you can notice a steady progress each day, and after you get out of that deep depression you seem to be essentially fine. With Lyrica it seems like it takes longer to heal and you don't feel any noticably better from one day to the next. Just feels like you're in poorer health and it harms your nervous system in a deeper way. But I guess that makes sense for something that can get rid of all WDs. Opiates are benign drugs, really.

Also, I've been trying Soma for WDs and it does NOT work. Just would seem to make sense as they work in a similar way and I have seen people say they feel similar, but I'm new to Soma. Also, I guess Lyrica is pretty unique in the way it works, stopping calcium influx and all.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

fuck, so if a dr writes it to me they DO have to include a diagnostic code?  if its off label im sure medicaid will not cover it.  unless they write it for fibro or some nerve pain.  shit.


----------



## Dr migi

homeydontplaythat said:


> fuck, so if a dr writes it to me they DO have to include a diagnostic code?  if its off label im sure medicaid will not cover it.  unless they write it for fibro or some nerve pain.  shit.



And you can't go to another doc and thell him/her that you got fibro? you seems very very in need of lyrica ^^
Did you try all others meds against anxiety ? for me it didn't help a lot against anxiety but lots more for nerve pain.

btw, tolerance come quite fast. I keep upping and upping my dosage. (daily usage and sometimes recreational)

Anybody else can talk about the tolerance ? and do you think 150mg is the higher amount pills or if I complain a little more, can I get higher medical dosage?


----------



## homeydontplaythat

as far as i know, in the US, the highest supplied capsule is 150mg.

i would think that claiming to have fibro would require some documents to back it up.  the best i can think of is claiming i have bad nerve pain in my back since i do have a compounded case of scoliosis (spine curves and inverts inwards).  the nerve pain is supposed to be in the extremities and from diabetes though.  i can try that and add that i have anxiety and have tried every meds in the book, benzos being the only that works but the tolerance rises to fast and they get me high (which i dont like).  

hopefully the dr will write nerve pain as the reason for scripting and thus medicaid will cover it.  im pretty sure if he writes it off label for anxiety the insurance wont cover it, that sound right?

i think by now people can see that i do have an anxious personality simply by how tenaciously i have posted in this thread.  i take lexapro and while it does help i dont feel like it is an optimal treatment for anxiety.  and im not depressed, the only reason i take it is for anxiety.  i still feel held back in my life from my fear, as i call it.  it isnt something that is specific.  its more generalized.  making eye contact and smiling, laughing are VERY hard for me.  i feel trapped within myself.  even ON an SSRI, so i know its not depression.  it is the anxiety.  i almost wish i had some xanax, but i just end up stealing cars and blacking out not remembering anything.  i would like to be productive and not kill myself so benzos dont work for me in the long run, though they DO take the anxiety away for sure.  that is why i am so fucking eager to try lyrica.  ive heard so so many fucking brilliant reviews of it for anxiety.  i simply have to at least try it and see if it works.  

i suppose i can print out articles that show it has been approved in Europe for anxiety, but in reality im probably going to have to claim nerve pain so i can have it covered.


----------



## Dr migi

homeydontplaythat said:


> i still feel held back in my life from my fear, as i call it.  it isnt something that is specific.  its more generalized.  making eye contact and smiling, laughing are VERY hard for me.  i feel trapped within myself.  even ON an SSRI, so i know its not depression.  it is the anxiety.  i almost wish i had some xanax, but i just end up stealing cars and blacking out not remembering anything.  i would like to be productive and not kill myself so benzos dont work for me in the long run, though they DO take the anxiety away for sure.



doh... This sound's like me.
 I've got these exact feelings. Try nerve pain, to get your lyrica, it's the only way. And they can't verify if you really got some. Tell them a fake little story about a bad sprain you got. and that you have some little "electrical shock" , spasm on your leg.


----------



## L0cky

Dr migi said:


> And you can't go to another doc and thell him/her that you got fibro? you seems very very in need of lyrica ^^
> Did you try all others meds against anxiety ? for me it didn't help a lot against anxiety but lots more for nerve pain.
> 
> btw, tolerance come quite fast. I keep upping and upping my dosage. (daily usage and sometimes recreational)
> 
> Anybody else can talk about the tolerance ? and do you think 150mg is the higher amount pills or if I complain a little more, can I get higher medical dosage?



If you keep upping your dosage lyrica eventually will lose it effect and you will only need to take them to feel normal and not coming in withdrawal.

lucky you can get scale back your dosage, your tolerance will go down again in a couple of days.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

yes, im going to cite nerve pain from my compounded scoliosis as an indication.  i will also add that i have anxiety and ususually take klonopin 1mg BID and xanax PRN (true) but i dont like taking benzos.  if he cant see how perfect lyrica would be for this then i need to get another dr.  

im not sure medicaid will cover it though.  firstly, the indication is for neuropathy FROM diabetes.  i dont have diabetes.  secondly, its expensive shit and they simply may not cover it.  so i may try to get samples or have to submit to the demon neurontin.  hopefully, this works out.  

OH OH, i forgot - i had this idea last night that i will simply tell him I ALREADY take lyrica for nerve pain and anxiety.  thats how i used to get benzos scripted.  if they think you are already on something and it works they dont want to fuck around too much.  SO DONE AND DONE!  now i just pray that medicaid will fucking cover it.  i will be so goddamn happy if this works out!!!!!!!!

on a side note i may tell him i want to cut the klonopin out and see if lyrica will do, but i will state that having some xanax for attacks is wise.  this way it looks like im actually sacrificing one med instead of gaining one.  i honestly DO hope lyrica supplants the need for lexapro and i can just take my suboxone and lyrica, with xanax for when things get really bad.  we shall see.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Lyrica works wonders for anxiety, but just like with all good anxiolytics - the good effects eventually come to an end. It keeps me calm, and in a decent mood, but even 2.5g a day didn't work anymore after a while. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## bacchus10

KelvanE, I noticed your post in the prices forum. Looking for prices comparable to Syracuse area.
Lyrica is a great drug for anxiety.
And it works wonders for sciatic nerve pain.
I live just down the road from you in Manlius.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

well yeah, im expecting that much.  all i have to do is take a break from it for a week and i should be fine.  with benzos you cant do that obviously.  if the wds get bad ill just take some xanax.  this shit should be way better than benzos.  right now i have lexapro that helps but not enough.  my options are benzos, which do work but fuck things up for me, and this stuff.  so i am very optimistic.

i looked on the ny medicaid formulary and its not listed at all.  either is my suboxone and i pay 3 bucks for an entire month worth, so that actually sounds promising, right?

on second thought, im not even going to ask for xanax.  fuck that shit.  i dont want benzos.


----------



## Dr migi

anybody else find that high dose of lyrica ( ~1g) have quite the same CEV, and flash as high dose of Mirtazapine ( remeron ,etc..) ? For me they have a lot of similarities.

But now im quite addicted to lyrica. I use daily ~300 mg , on the morning and 150 in the afternoon. If I dont take my second dose at about 4pm, I suffer from withdrawal ...


----------



## homeydontplaythat

what is the wd like?  comparable to benzos?  

im anticipating taking 150 BID.  worst case scenario i can try neurontin.  i decided i probably will ask for a backup script for xanax just to give to my gf in case i have a bad panic attack or if this stuff doesnt work.  i will basically be supplanting clonazepam with the lexapro im already taking and probably use lyrica in lieu of alprazolam for when things get bad.  sounds like a really good regimen for anxiety to me.  im very confident and optimisitic about all of this.  my PCP visit is tomorrow.

i will be citing that i already take lyrica for nerve pain from compounded scoliosis and to treat anxiety.  i dont anticipate any problems.  anyone have any thoughts?

oh, im starting an intensive substance abuse counseling course (i would list the state certification but i dont want to to divulge any information that would make it easier for people to know who i am) in 2 weeks as well.  im totally psyched!  im so happy with my life right now.  getting off H was and still is so very hard, but man my quality of life is the best it has EVER been.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

ive been clean from H for 1 yr now....i cant believe it.  i am so humbled and grateful.


----------



## duneplanet

is lyrica effective for 6 months to one yar of use to help with benzo withdrawal and anxiety? i take 325 a day now and am on 1 mg of valium. I just plan on staying on until my benzo wtihdrawal gets better.


----------



## Dr migi

hell yea, for me, when I take Lyrica I dont need ANY xanax. And I was heavily addicted to those shitty benzo... The wd was horrible before I started lyrica. 

And lyrica wd, is not the same, when I dont take it , I feel that my mood is bad. WHen Im on lyrica, everything is fine. I got a little up feeling that boost my day. And I can talk to people easily if I want  ( which is hard for me, i've got a kind of social anxiety). Im in a very good mood all the time. This is way better than antidepressant.

I was on Mirtazapine for awhile, but It didn't helped me at all.
Any lyrica is "light" compared to benzo. It didnt fuck me like xanax. I can just keep working normally and not being tired or sedated.

btw, I dont have diabetes. Just nerve pain on the leg/feet. GL for your script. I hope your gonna get it, cause it help a lot. I didnt took any benzo since im on lyrica.


----------



## duneplanet

I think i need my dose raised cause i feel like im on speed minus the euphoria.. dont get me wrong i feel MUCH better on 325 mg of lyrica then i did with 4 times as much valium and zero lyrica. I hope this withdrawal dies down soon and I hope lyrica will be beneficial for me long term. Im sweating like a pig. But hey im lucky cause last time I withdrew from benzos I had a mental breakdown EVERYDAY. I ended up psychotic. Now Im just on full speed and full anxiety// I feelike i drank 50 cups of coffee. But people pay good money to be on meth right?


----------



## homeydontplaythat

dude if you are taking lyrica and still suffering from benzo wd fucking up the dose.  try 400 and see how you feel.  i dont know, maybe i shouldnt say anything since ive never tried it.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

well, i have my dr visit tomorrow.  i stopped by the pharmacy and they informed me that medicaid does cover it.  doesnt matter if its off label.  i will claim im already taking it, it is for nerve pain but helps with anxiety and has allowed me to discontinue benzos.  there is no way he cant prescribe it.  

im going to say i take 150 BID.  ill probably experiment tomorrow right after i pick up the script.  

im aware that tolerance builds fast.  so i am prepared to take a break from it for a week or two and start over.  should be fine.  i will probably take it everyday since i have anxiety every single day.  i will probably take recreational doses on the weekend as well.  

im thinking it may be a good idea to ask for some xanax when i do have to take a break from this stuff.  any thoughts?


----------



## homeydontplaythat

dun dun dun

dr visit in 1 hr.  pray for me!

wondering if i should ask for some xanax just so i can take a break from the lyrica for a week when tolerance builds so i dont have WDs.  whatever, im not that worried.  i would give the bottle to my gf anyway so i am not tempted to take them everyday which WOULD happen if they were in my possession.


----------



## Dr migi

homeydontplaythat said:


> dun dun dun
> 
> dr visit in 1 hr.  pray for me!
> 
> wondering if i should ask for some xanax just so i can take a break from the lyrica for a week when tolerance builds so i dont have WDs.  whatever, im not that worried.  i would give the bottle to my gf anyway so i am not tempted to take them everyday which WOULD happen if they were in my possession.



GL, hope you got it. 

you dont need to stop using it to down the tolerance. Just lower your dosage for 2-3day. See what you can get from medical dosage first for your anxiety but im sure with 300mg and even lower you wont feel any anxiety.

It's maybe not at strong as benz but it work well for anxiety,shyness,speed you a little and improve your mood. Benzo doesent improve your mood at all. Maybe valium ( which I never took but read a lot ) but not xanax...

I would say if lyrica work, dont use alprazolam just try to find the good dosage.
happy experimenting


----------



## TheTwighlight

Dr migi said:


> anybody else find that high dose of lyrica ( ~1g) have quite the same CEV, and flash as high dose of Mirtazapine ( remeron ,etc..) ? For me they have a lot of similarities.
> 
> But now im quite addicted to lyrica. I use daily ~300 mg , on the morning and 150 in the afternoon. If I dont take my second dose at about 4pm, I suffer from withdrawal ...



Yeah, man, I'm hooked on pregabalin & gabapentin. It's crazy. I've been on one or the other (or both) for like 6-7 years.

And yes, high doses of pregabalin cause CEVs and even some OEVs  in me. Crazy shit. ESPECIALLY with weed/JWH-xxx...


----------



## Dr migi

TheTwighlight said:


> And yes, high doses of pregabalin cause CEVs and even some OEVs  in me. Crazy shit. ESPECIALLY with weed/JWH-xxx...



The CEV I get from Pregabalin are really wired. it's a kind of nonsense pictures that just bump on my sight. But quite enjoyable with music.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

just got 150 BID.  i IVed 150mg with 1mg of buprenorphine.  dont feel anything yet.  ill wait 30 mins.  

ps the solution was CRYSTAL clear, i have wheel filters so dont pounce on my nuts.  

i know the BA is only 10% IV but you have to understand i have a needle fetish and i dont feel like waiting 2 hrs for it to kick in.  peeeeeace.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

this shit is awesome.  never have i ever experienced any drug that has taken away my anxiety without intoxicating me.  my anxiety is TOTALLY GONE, and im totally sober.  this rules!!!!!!  i have no urge to re dose at all.  i will take it orally as i see no advantage to IV; no rush.  like bupe, it takes a good 10 mins to feel IV anyway.  90% oral BA is good enough for me.  

i will stop taking my lexapro as i dont need it anymore thanks to this stuff.  wow, im so thankful i fought for this.  i had to tell the dr i was prescribed it already and he was still hesitant since it is scheduled.  he wants records from my old dr, ill figure that out soon.  i have a refill on it as well, maybe he will forget.  oh, and medicaid TOTALLY covered it.  FREEEEE.  

i think ill parachute it as i dont want to wait for the capsule to dissolve.  ill place the empty cap in water and see how fast it dissolves and make my decision from there.  i do feel a tiny bit cloudy in my thinking, hmmm we shall see.  we shall see.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

holy shit, i can dance!


----------



## homeydontplaythat

holy balls i feel sooooooo good right now.  the 150mg is STILL kicking in, i can totally feel it now.  this is the nicest sensation ever.  i just parachuted another 150mg to experiment and because i wanted to try a rec dose.  as soon as i swallowed the 2nd cap i felt the first one REALLY kicking in.  there isnt even a need for a second one but i can imagine ill feel even better.  wow this shit is amazing.  i feel like god; for someone with anxiety, merely being normal/not intoxicated without the anxiety feels supreme but there is something else to this which feels incredibly pleasant.  its NOT just taking away anxiety, it is making me feel so relaxed.  like the cleanest benzo ever.  i think im falling in love.

after years and years of shit drugs i have finally found it.  this is better than any crap SSRI, better than xanax, and i dare say even better than heroin.  better than the latter simply because i feel functional and am not nodding off in the middle of converation.  heroin is surely better for getting high, but for my intentions this is vastly better.  for treating anxiety this is much better than heroin since it doesnt have the side effects.

my typing is so fluid as well.  i had a conversation with someone and instead of my impulse to look at the ground and avoid eye contact i smoothly conversed with confidence.  WOW, i feel good.  i have a feeling i will put on weight though.


QUESTION:  how does this affect sexual performance?  i forgot my lexapro the other day and that night i had the best sex i can remember in so long.  i think this dampens sexual functioning, right?  i also heard that it causes birth defects in children when the FATHER is taking it.  THAT is simply fucked up.  jesus.  thilidomide, anyone?  well, i better not get my girl pregant.  that is the worst thing i can imagine, seriously.  how heart breaking.  my god i would be so affected.  i just got very emotional about that.  hmm.  well, im rambling for sure.  it feels good though.  i could keep writing forever.  i love you all. what!?  did i just say that!?  what the fuck?  ok, that was bizarre.


----------



## Dr migi

Haha YOU SEE ! YOU SEE this lyrica is really amazing! My mood is allways improving more and more when I use it. and no more anxiety.

Is the BA of lyrica better when snorted ?


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i have so much to say about this that i am writing a trip report.  i am in love with this drug.  it is simply amazing.


----------



## i8hooked

Alot of doctors that seem stubborn when it comes to prescribing meds, even when the patient seems to know that he or she needs it, are recieving incentives from certain pharm companies to prescribe their brands of meds. Incentives such as trips to hawaii and shit. If you were to go into their office you would prob notice coffee cup on their desk with the name of the bullshit meds they just prescribed you. as well as note pads with the logo and a pen in his pocket with the name of the bunk pills.
Anyone that has sat at a doctors office lobby for over an hour has noticed the pharmacutical reps. comming to and fro from the office. You can tell its them by the suitcase on wheels that they always carry full of samples.
And then you have the doctors that wont prescribe opiate based drugs because they are afraid to offend the great Baboonga or whatever invisible man in the sky they worship.


----------



## i8hooked

homeydontplaythat said:


> i cant afford an online source.  i have medicaid.
> 
> all i want is to try it and see if it helps.  it seems it would be overwhelmingly useful if it does.  even if i just take it on a prn basis when i dont feel so hot it would be fucking awesome.
> 
> neurontin?  i dont get how she thinks that would be better than lyrica.  she is probably going off what experience she has with like 4 dif patients whereas im going off of what several hundred people have experienced via the internet.  cock shit balls.


Neurotin gives me a terrible case of the shits......I wonder if it has the same affects on other people?


----------



## homeydontplaythat

yeah, the relationship between reps and drs is FUCKEd.  my father is an MD and i know for a fact most of the shit dr's know about drugs is from what the rep fucking told them.  for real.  so biased.  doing research on trials and then REAL life experiences by the patient is far more valuable information.

i have an extreme grandiosity issue with drs though.  i am a drug nerd, started reading the PDR at 14.  i DO know more about the pharmacological aspects of the meds than they do.  every time i hear them explain what they think of a med i get SO FUCKING ANGRY inside.  i know they are being fed by the rep and the limited patient base they have.  i know my body and brain better, i KNOW what works for me and what i want to try.  they always ALWAAAAAAAAAAYS script shit that a company is pushing and promising a vacation.

my entire family went to the don cesar resort on behalf of CIBA GIEGY in the early 90s.  any dr under 50 is going to avoid ANYTHING scheduled like the plauge as well.  they have been trained to choose non scheduled meds as to avoid lawsuit.  they are scared to shit (and thats an understatement) of anyone getting addicted and malpractice claims related.  if anyone diverted their meds the dr would be fucked.  the DEA does check in on them.  the whole game is fucked, which is why my father sold his pratice.  the insurance and pharm co's RUN shit, the drs get nickled and dimed.  its so fucked.

anyway, im still riding the pregabalin wave, split a bottle of wine with my girl and im fucked up.  not much, like im lucid but i feel the synergy for sizure.

aight, bedtime.  damn im hungry from this lyrica and booze.


----------



## Bojangles69

I'm curious what you guys find different between neurontin and lyrica, because neurontin has a higher rating on askapatient.com.

I know lyrica was made to be more potent, but is it really more potent?

When I take neurontin I always get this numb feeling that comes over my entire body, and it seems to depress my CNS a lot too, because I can stand perfectly straight w/out moving a limb even a fraction of an inch. It allows me to be as still as a statue, while obliterating anxiety.

I see you guys like lyrica better, which I can get, but which one has worse wds? I'd prefer not to have any more physical addictions and am stopping the neurontin in a few days (after only taking it for a week). I was gonna get more but am worried about wds. Does neurontin have bad wds?


----------



## homeydontplaythat

dude, if you actually have anxiety that interferes with your life, dont stop taking it.  if you were just trying it, then go for it.

i havent taken neurontin.  well i snorted it once in a halfway house, i think it calmed me a bit.  

askpatient.com aye?  have you noticed that on a lot of those sites its really neurotic housewives.  i dont listen to anything people say on yahoo answers and such.  southpark was correct when they deemed 1/4 of the US officially RETARDED.


----------



## Dr migi

homeydontplaythat said:


> have you noticed that on a lot of those sites its really neurotic housewives.  i dont listen to anything people say on yahoo answers and such.  southpark was correct when they deemed 1/4 of the US officially RETARDED.



agree... 

well hmm Gabapentin seems an interesting substance too. Why do you hate it ? I'm gonna do my research about it..


----------



## homeydontplaythat

its the same thing as lyrica.  just more potent so it has less side effects and you dont need as many mg's.  just like lexapro and celexa.  

however, the chemical structures are unrelated...so its kinda weird.


----------



## Bojangles69

Oh shit... so Neurontin is stronger than lyrica? Ok well that would make sense. Because I was honestly wondering how the hell lyrica could be any stronger after my last week on neurontin. If I take 900mg I get high as kite, and feel like I'm on a moderate mdma roll. I can punch myself in the chest and not feel a thing, it gives me energy, and seems to better as obliterating anxiety than xanax (it also makes me more talkative than anything I've ever took before which I like).
On xanax I can still feel anxiety, on neurontin I can hear a train coming and my heart won't skip a beat. I'm taking it for after opiate wds, for the anxiety mainly. So maybe I'll stay on it for another week or 2. I just don't wanna get to the point where I have a crazy high tolerance + an addiction. I have no problem with taking breaks in between.

And yeh homey I do actually notice the crazy housewives that was pretty fucking funny cause I hadn't thought about it.
A lot of them don't even seem to be using the medication at hand, all they do is complain about their husband whos on it, their daughter, their mother, and a lot of them do come off neurotic just like you said.
I still think yahoo answers is a bit worse though in that respect.

Ok well I guess I'll go take a couple neurontin now. Just got done with my day and wanna try and relax now.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

no, LYRICA is stronger than neurontin.  you take 900mg and get high?  you would probably only need 450 of lyrica.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

man, this thread has become my second home.

i have some questions with lyrica:

is the weight gain pretty significant?  is it from appetite and actually eating feeling more pleasurable(noticed both) or a combo of that and fluid retention/edema?  

the sexual side effects suck.  i cant get fully hard and couldnt come at all.  anyone experience this, does it go away?

as far as tolerance, how fast does it build up and can you just take a break for a week or lower the dose?  i read in a medical journal that you need 1 month of abstinence to go back to baseline.  oh, i took 300mg in 2 sep doses and was buzzed.  did the same today and no buzz.  anxiolytic properties are still superb, but not intoxication/euphoria.  wtf?

as far as half life, it is only 6 hrs...so how does this shit last all day?  by 24 hrs there should only be like 6% in your system, yet i could feel it even when i woke up.

the carcinogenic/teratogenic effects scare the shit out of me.  skin lesions??? wtf, basically skin cancer, right?  on rxlist.com it said decreased sperm count, mutation of sperm, and fucking birth defects just from the father taking it even BEFORE conception.  yeah, they havent tested it in humans but i would assume if it happens to a rat it would happen to a human.  hope this isnt the new thalidomide.  

any information is appreciated.


----------



## Dr migi

Weight gain, I have an increase appetite when I take it. But not as much as when I took antidepressant (remeron). And yea, eating is more pleasurable. For me I've got a little stomach and i'm a bit underweight, I dont liked to eat much. But now with lyrica it doesnt bother me anymore to eat big quantities.

About sexual side, I experimented only once what you describe. But usually no problems.

And for sure it doesnt stay for 24hrs. maybe it's still on your system but you don't feel the anxiolytic/nerve painkiller effect. For me it stay about 7-8hrs.

by the way I've never had buzz at 150mg dose. This is therapeutic dosage, so I dont think you will get any buzz, or maybe the few first times only. Only at 300mg I can reach a buzz.

I was thinking about tolerance. Maybe I can switch to Neurontin ( wich is another molecule ) to break my tolerance back to baseline without suffer from lyrica wd  and still have neuralgic painkiller effect ?


----------



## homeydontplaythat

took 300mg at once today.  ill see how this feels.  tomorrow ill try 450.  600 is the max ill be using, for rec effects on my day off sunday.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i feel like ive already gained weight.  i think its fluid retention.


----------



## L0cky

you can read my reply in trip reports, altough my apetite increased since using lyrica i actualy lost weight , i wonder if there are more people on the board that lost weight instead of gaining.

on a random note , anybody else noticed that while on lyrica its hard or rare to yawn ?


----------



## homeydontplaythat

man, this drug is so weird.  i took 300mg the first day and was actually high.  like a nice buzz.  took the same amount the next day and didnt get any rec. effects!!!  the anxiolytic effects are awesome and dont mitigate at all, but the 3rd (today) i took 450 and still no rec effects.  so i just took another 300mg cause its friday and i want to get a little fucked up.

is it possible for tolerance to go up this fucking fast!  i mean wtf?  it really boggles my mind.  hope this extra 300 does something, ill have taken a total of 700mg today.  i mean cmon!


----------



## homeydontplaythat

another thing, ive found that IV use does NOTHING over oral.  i think PO may even be better.  the BA is 90% but i was thinking the onset would be way faster than the normal 2hrs ive experienced with oral dosing.  that has not been the case though.  again, boggled is the word of the day.  along with the letters f u c and k.  thanks for watching kids!!


----------



## Bojangles69

Yeh absolutely /\
Anything that effects gaba usually does that (not the post you just snuck in the one before it). I noticed the same thing too with neurontin. The first day I felt pretty good at 300mg, next day took 600mg to get the same effect. Next day did 900mg. At that point I took 2 days to clear my system and was able to get an effect at 300mg, but still weaker than the first time. Then back up to 600mg, and took 900mg again last night. And now today I'm not taking any.

All and all I love neurontin for what it does, but its obviously just another addicting drug thats only gonna wind up adding more bs to my life. I'm in a process of breaking addictions right now, not building them. So because of that I'm not taking anymore neurontin. I see myself 2 weeks from now taking up to 2000mg and I'm sure even that won't do what 300mg did the first time.
Its not like I didn't completely expect it... so I don't really care either way.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

anyone devised a regimen in order to be able to still get high off it?  its too good for me to take everyday if that means eventually it will poop out.  ill gladly take breaks to preserve the effects.  help a brotha out!


----------



## Bojangles69

yeh if you are able to do 3 days on 3 days off that works fine for me with other GABA type pills.
It kept my tolerance low on xanax, same as phenibut too. On neurontin I know I could do the same thing, but it gets pointless because the 3 days I'm off I notice signs of psychological addiction getting worse. I think about it, and lose motivation waiting for when I can take it again. I personally don't like the dependency aspect.

But if you want, I would up your dose 300mg every day, for 3 days, than drop off for 3 days. If you only drop off for 1 or 2 its just not gonna be like it was befoer. But 3 days is usually enough for those receptors to get close enough back to normal. And you may want to just start at 600mg. It seems you only really get high off 300mg the first time. 

So do:
600mg
900mg
1200mg
OFF
OFF
OFF
then repeat.

Thats generally what I've done in the past with other drugs too. Increase the dose for those 3 days and always make sure that time on = time off.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

dude, thanks for the regimen.  incredibly valuable info.  the fact you have experience makes it WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY more credible than the bullshit studies and shit the pharm co releases.  who THE FUCK do you think provides funding for those studies? huh?  of course they are going to be biased.

that is why i became addicted to alt.drugs.hard and now bluelight; first hand experience always trumps some shit you read in a book written by a dude that has never even ingested the drug.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

wait, id be loosing 900mg or 3 days worth every 6 days if i follow that regimen.  why dont i just use 600mg for 3 days and then not use anything for 3 days?


----------



## Bojangles69

600mg x 3 = 1800mg

300mg + 600mg + 900mg = 1800mg

So your regime is cumulatively = to mine no?
The reason  I recommend that way is its kind of how I eat my food lol, I like to save the best for last.

And after 3 days off, you will be able to feel that 300mg initially. If you take 600mg instead thats going to do much more to ruin your tolerance by your second 600mg dose.
If you keep changing the doses your brain seems to be tricked into making it more effective. But this is just MY experience.

In reality, you should try it both ways and see which you like more. It would only take like 12 days to find out. All I know is by the 3rd day if I don't up the dose somewhat I can barely feel it, which is why I prefer to take half my day 1 dose and add it to my day 3 dose. It just seems to work better that way and actually be more consistent although you're actually taking different amounts.


----------



## Bojangles69

kelvanE said:


> is it bad (jarring) to keep doing ON / OFF cycles for the brain, or no worse than doing it everyday/getting a tolerance?



Well if you are ok with getting tolerant to it and having it not do much of anything, by doing on/off cycles you essentially control your own tolerance.

Your probably not going to feel it at a certain point later anyway, so I like taking later and forcing it into now. By taking those days off. It winds up that I either take the pills with a tolerance and don't feel nothing later. Or I take a few days off, don't feel anything, but don't wind up wasting those pills and can use them more effectively.

If you're also being prescribe by a doctor, for legitimate nerve problems, than I wouldnt suggest playing with the dose like that. I'm not sure if you become tolerant to the physical symptoms (numbness pain killing) as fast as the mental ones (antianxiety/energy/etc). Because I've read people who were taking lyrica/neurontin for a while and claimed that it still worked for nerve pain, but that the anti-anxiety properties seemed to go away. So it really depends on what you're trying to get out of the drug.

Either way it seems if I take it for a week straight no matter what the dose it barely does anything, but with a low tolerance I get to appreciate the true potency of whats its suppose to do.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

yeah, have you seen that youtube video with that crazy ass dude talking about neurontin v lyrica?  he looks and talks like a punk but he knows his shit.  he was saying he takes it like twice a week so he can feel it and avoid tolerance.  that way you can actually get high on it.  

im totally going to take days off.  i found i cant get fully hard while on it and cant have an orgasm.  so i NEED to take days off so my girlfriend doesnt kill me.  

i did drop my lexapro from 10mg to 2.5mg though.  the lyrica potentiates the SHIT out of my suboxone too.  its wicked nice!!! like taking for the first time again!  

the thing is i am scripted 300mg per day...i dont want to really be short at the end of the month...so i need to figure a regimen where it kinda equals out

woah, i just did a shot of suboxone cottons and a lyrica cotton.  i got a nod from it with CEV!!! nice.


----------



## akidnamedjustin

homeydontplaythat said:


> as far as i know, in the US, the highest supplied capsule is 150mg.
> 
> i would think that claiming to have fibro would require some documents to back it up.  the best i can think of is claiming i have bad nerve pain in my back since i do have a compounded case of scoliosis (spine curves and inverts inwards).  the nerve pain is supposed to be in the extremities and from diabetes though.  i can try that and add that i have anxiety and have tried every meds in the book, benzos being the only that works but the tolerance rises to fast and they get me high (which i dont like).
> 
> hopefully the dr will write nerve pain as the reason for scripting and thus medicaid will cover it.  im pretty sure if he writes it off label for anxiety the insurance wont cover it, that sound right?
> 
> i think by now people can see that i do have an anxious personality simply by how tenaciously i have posted in this thread.  i take lexapro and while it does help i dont feel like it is an optimal treatment for anxiety.  and im not depressed, the only reason i take it is for anxiety.  i still feel held back in my life from my fear, as i call it.  it isnt something that is specific.  its more generalized.  making eye contact and smiling, laughing are VERY hard for me.  i feel trapped within myself.  even ON an SSRI, so i know its not depression.  it is the anxiety.  i almost wish i had some xanax, but i just end up stealing cars and blacking out not remembering anything.  i would like to be productive and not kill myself so benzos dont work for me in the long run, though they DO take the anxiety away for sure.  that is why i am so fucking eager to try lyrica.  ive heard so so many fucking brilliant reviews of it for anxiety.  i simply have to at least try it and see if it works.
> 
> i suppose i can print out articles that show it has been approved in Europe for anxiety, but in reality im probably going to have to claim nerve pain so i can have it covered.



hey man good post im new here cuz lost pass word just wanted to let u no they make 350mg talets i actualy get 3 a day for anxiety my dr found out about it and just kept upin the dose( i have GAD abd panic disorder) i dont take every day cuz tolerance but it helos wit depresion mood swings and social anxiety like sum one said miracale drug 
sorry for ad typing 11mg xanax got me done


----------



## Dr migi

I just eated 1,2g with 150mg tramadol. I'me a bit worried about having sizure. I've got lorazepam and xanax near me if there's any problem.

let's wait...


----------



## MeddieFrac

What class of drug is Lyrica? Opiate?


----------



## Vader

GABAergic. It's generally good etiquette to read a little bit of a thread before asking a question, your answer is on the very first page.


----------



## Dr migi

hmmm, it was not as good as what I thought... I used 1,5G on all the day.I had more spasm and electric shock than ever. But mentally I was In a dream. Thought are very odd, but you feel good , energetic and a bit euphoric. High urinal retention.

No need of benzo


----------



## homeydontplaythat

last night was BAD.  right after i shot those cottons i got cotton fever worse than ive ever had it.  i was so sick that i vomited like 3 liters of puke and was having convulsions for 4 hrs.  fuck.  when am i going to learn my lesson and not shoot cottons?  jesus.

anyway, i think im going to do like 3 days on 3 days off.  i find that if i take a big enough dose it covers me the next day anyway.  so its like 4 on 3 off which is fine.  this way i can take 600mg each day and cop a buzz and NOT run out early.  sweeeeeet.  also i can fuck my girl dirtystylez.  not being able to come SUCKS.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

hey, how does this sound for a good regimen:

150mg 4 days a week, 750 mg friday,  750mg saturday, and sunday off???


----------



## Dr migi

dohh. dont mix zolpidem with high dose of lyrica... I only took 10mg and I was OUT. I dont remember anything, but this morning when I looked on the box it missed 4 zolpidem... So I went up and took 40mg :S... broke a glass of water on the wall , and made some other shit. So be carful.


----------



## MagickalKat777

Don't ever mix a z drug (Ambien, Sonata, Lunesta) with benzos or lyrica... they're all GABAergic... or phenibut or valerian extract for that matter... hell even Kava... with neurontin or lyrica... they're ALL GABAergic... and they ALL exacerbate each other.

EDIT: forgot Imovane


----------



## L0cky

homeydontplaythat said:


> hey, how does this sound for a good regimen:
> 
> 150mg 4 days a week, 750 mg friday,  750mg saturday, and sunday off???




from my experience taking a day off def helps for getting more recreational effects from lyrica.

I can see  why people exp. with high dosages , i have been there before.
It prob give you a nice high a couple of times but at the end you have to take so much lyrica to get any high (about 1.2 gram and up) and the side effects become obvious (confusion , short time memory loss) high dosages for a long time kills any recreational effect.
Its yust not worth it.

i found Taking low dosages works better for me , i take 300 mg a day a hour before breakfast and it gives me a nice boost to help me trough the day.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

im thinking of following the regimen i stated above and taking an entire week off once per month.  i think this should work pretty well.


----------



## Dr migi

Hmm , personally I made my little planning ^^


Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday --> 150mg

Thursday--> off, to drop the tolerance before the weekend

Friday --> 700mg
Saturday --> 800mg

Sunday --> 150mg

Total of 2100mg just like 300mg x 7 day of the week


----------



## homeydontplaythat

baller


----------



## DavisK4high247

I first tried Lyrica about 2 years ago,took about 500+ mg at one time,felt a little different but not high,not as good as benzo's for sure,but i'm used to benzos as i have been prescribed to benzox for over 5 or 6 years.Anyway about 6 months ago this girl who works at a doctors office gave me like 12 sample bottles of Lyrica ,so I took 900mg that night and felt nothing but a little relaxed,not buzzed at all,no bumping into things like people have said,although it did help me fall asleep faster that night,and the next morning i had no "pill" hangover and was pissed that 900mg did not get me messed up..3 Somas get me 5 times more loopy than Lyrica,anyway the next night I took 1200 mg and ended up going to sleep after a few hours of waitng to get stumbly,even walked around hoping for that feeling but neve rgot it..I decided to give the rest of the Lyrica away since I figured if 1200mg did not get you buzzed it was probably bad for your liver so i was not gonna try a higher dose,when 3 or 4 somas and my klnopins do the some I was hoping Lyrica might mimic even 1% of but never did..bummer,maybe it just does not work for me dur to high benzo tolerance..


----------



## homeydontplaythat

yeah, its because you have a benzo tolerance.  you can expect to feel ultram when you are slamming oxys, ya heard?


----------



## Jette

Okay so, I've read every single post on this thread now. I've been reading it for a few days and now, it's time to reply. I was told that I MAY (?!) have MS, and that if I DO, this medication SHOULD (Again, wtf?!) work? When I first went to get it filled and I was told that 60 75mg capsules was gonna run me $212, I said fuck it, and left it at the pharmacy. I've been on opiates for years - first codeine, then vicodin, then percs..then all of a sudden, he decided to take me off them altogether and put me on trams. Yeah, this dude has a complicated thought process. Anyway, He was prescribing me 120 50mg tramadol - 1 4 times a day, then 1 at bed time. When you calculate how long that's supposed to last, it's 24 days, but for some reason this douche bag pharmacist won't fill it until 30 days after I last had it filled, which puts me at waiting until the 12th to get it filled. Long story short - I used to get nuerontin, and it did jack shit for me. I could take 1.2g of it and be in just as bad a shape from w/d as I was before I took it...and, I'd be all depressed feeling. After the pharmacist telling me that the lyrica is nearly identical, I didn't want anything to do with it. I got a script of it filled last month because my GP told me he would no longer give me trams unless I had the lyrica filled and at least tried it. I didn't try it, but that $212 I spent on it was definitely worth not having to w/d from trams for 3 weeks. Anyway, today, I decided to try it. I only took one 75mg capsule out of caution, and I have to say..I don't think it did anything for me. I just had a friend drop me off a few perc 5's, and I read in a previoous post that it can intensify the effects from opiates amongst other recreationals (lol! LOVE that word!) so I only took 7.5mgs of the oxycodone whereas I would usually take 15mg. Ehh. I have to say, I'm not impressed. I'll probably take 3 lyrica in the morning to try to save my percs and see how well it does me, but after seeing all the hype about this drug and getting myself all worked up and hopeful that it really was this "miracle drug" I've seen some of you speak of, I am...disappointed, to say the least. I'll give it another shot, I suppose. But, I wanted to say to those of you who have been on opiates for an extended period of time and are looking for something to help ease your w/d from it...all I can say is, don't get your hopes up about this drug. I wish you the best of luck in your quest! By the way - one of the very first signs of w/d from me is the whole crazy legs shit, which I have to say FUCKING SUCKS! Along with the yawning, sneezing, dizziness..irritation..all that nasty shit. I took the 75mgs around 3:40pm today.. maybe I'll take another tonight before I go to bed, and I'll let you all know what I get from it.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

dude, you need to try way more than 75mg.  however, if large doses of neurontin didnt work i doubt this will.  it is a great potentiator IME for opiates and anything gaba related, like booze or benzos, even ghb/gbl.  

it will probbaly take the edge of wds but not make them dissapear completely.  tramadol is pretty weak though, so it probably will help.

the fact that your dr had you on percs and dropped you to tramadol leads me to believe you thought you were abusing them.  cant think of any other reason.  i would get a new dr, G.  

200mg tramadol is good for helping wds from something like suboxone.  i liked it as a general antidepressant.  

anyway, good luck man.  my experience is using lyrica for anxiety, not MS or pain.  sorry.


----------



## Jette

Yeah, I have a generalized social anxiety disorder, as well. I've taken so much shit for it, and none of it works. Benzos just make me tired and irritated, so I don't even bother with them. I have a full bottle of 10mg valium sitting in my cabinet untouched. I tried them for w/d's and it just made the mental (yes, mental, as odd as that is) effects worse. The bad thing is, I work in a pharmacy which is a total mind fuck. I took another one, which makes my total dose 150mg. It hasn't been long enough for the second one to kick in yet but I have to say, I am feeling quite nice right about now. I just don't give a fuck. Haha. I have like, NO sense of impending doom - which I always do. I should have made my name Murphy's Law - that is so me. 

And, I definitely agree with you on the whole new dr. gig. But, I just moved to a new city, where I know NO ONE, nor do any of my peeps from my old place know any decent doctors out here. I moved from the straight up ghetto to a snobby uber rich neighborhood. Ha, we totally don't fit in, but I don't give a shit. 

Another shitty thing is, my boyfriend is on this shit, too. Not the lyrica, but the opiates (I have to add in real quick - my house smells DELICIOUS right now - yum, lasagna! And I totally slammed a box of Special K, DRY mind you..and wondered why. Then I read the whole increased appetite thing and had to laugh.) ANYWAY - He's been on them a lot longer than I, he's even been on oxy's and was put in the ER for a heart attack from the w/d's from it. We both seen the same doctor at that time - the same one that completely cut us off from the vics and shit - and actually, just a few weeks ago, we found out that he lost his license to practice. So I'm assuming that he got in deep with another patient and cut us and probably several other people off too, just out of precaution. 

To be honest, I was taking the opiates for pain, at first. I have nerve damage in my legs and lower back from a herniated disc. They never really did much for the pain, but they got me high at first so I just forgot to care. Now, or at least after, I was taking them for the sole purpose of not going through w/d and being able to live my life feeling like a semi- normal person on a day to day basis. I think tramadol is an amazing drug - not for pain, but for w/d's and anxiety. It has far from 'cured' me from my usual anxious feelings, but it has definitely helped more than any benzo or anti depressant (just had a serious brain fart there) than I've ever taken. 

As for the Lyrica, I will probably take it as needed at least until I get my rx filled, or I get my check so I can call someone up. Gah! I hate doing that. Fuckers wanna tax you out the ass and shit!8)


----------



## Jette

Just a side note - I'm 5'5 and 123 lbs. In decent shape and rarely have an appetite. Even with herb, I never get hungry. 

Lyrica + me + 1 ENTIRE box of dry cereal, 2 pieces of lasagna and 2 packs of ramen noodles later = STILL HAVE THE MUNCHIES!


----------



## homeydontplaythat

yeah, the shit makes you hungry.  i also noticed it actually makes food taste better!  or maybe that was cause i just hiked a mountain, food always tastes better after i exercise.  

im so thankful for lyrica.  150mg is enough to totally change my mood.  i become calm, focused, and have energy and motivation.  i am very productive when im on it.  makes cleaning or working fun.  about once a week i get high on it too.  then i take a day off completley.  about once a month i take like 4 full days off too as to prevent tolerance.

it really is a panacea; it solves so many problems.  like:
-anxiety
-increases my appetite (i want to gain some weight)
-i can concentrate better
-antidepressant for mood
-more energy/motivation
-helps cut down on smoking
-helps with cravings(recovering heroin addict)
-better sleep
-slows me down in bed (i was taking lexapro which allowed me to fuck for a good 30mins, and this works just as well)
-when i do want to get high i just take double my prescribed dose (600mg) and have a drink or 2 and im faaaked up!

so really, i cant think of anything else that does nearly as good a job in so many facets.  the topper is that i get it FOR FREEEEE.  thanks to medicaid.


----------



## L0cky

MagickalKat777 said:


> Don't ever mix a z drug (Ambien, Sonata, Lunesta) with benzos or lyrica... they're all GABAergic... or phenibut or valerian extract for that matter... hell even Kava... with neurontin or lyrica... they're ALL GABAergic... and they ALL exacerbate each other.
> 
> EDIT: forgot Imovane



For me lyrica with bozze isnt a nice combi (headache's even when i am still finishing my first or second drink),.

ghb and lyrica wasn't as sweet as i hoped either.
it seems lyrica cancels out parts of the euphorie of ghb and only more tired and horny , but it could be that they are somewhat cross tolerant.

Lyrica is a hit or miss drug in general it seems.
I gave  friend of mine 450 mg lyrica to try out, and he never noticed anything special. except he felt a little more sleepy.

While my first lyrica pill was only 75 mg and it made me motivated as if i was on speed with a nice body high.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i take a shot of 150mg lyrica and about .5mg-1mg suboxone to start the day with a cup of tea and a cigarette.  really helps me get through the day.


----------



## Jette

Ok so day 1 is finally over. I have to say, I change my mind entirely about this drug. I was on 150mg total. I didn't get high, which is okay, but it did take away about 90% of my w/d symptoms. I have 2 perc 5's left and on this medication, I had no desire to take them at all. It definitely increased my appetite. Things were a little out of place - almost like a good kind of drunk without the weird mental effects. I was completely sober, but in a decent mood. I'm a clumsy person anyway and while I wasn't running into walls or anything like that, my balace was a little off. Also, this drug definitely helped me sleep. OH...and it made my skin tingly?! I got a kick out of that. HA! So all in all, I haven't taken it enough to say that it's a miracle drug, but damn...it sure kicks ass. I'm extremely thankful to have it.


Had to edit once I seen all my typos..that's another thing, I couldn't type for shit last night! Ha!


----------



## Mona Lisa

I'm one of the lucky ones in that I find 300mg enough to get me properly high...take it once a week as a treat.


----------



## Jette

Ok so it's 10:30am, I've given the Lyrica more than enough time to kick in. I took 150mgs at 8:20am and I only feel about half the effects from it that I did last night. I am still noticing w/d symptoms. Last night I was on percs with them, though - maybe that's the difference? We're about to find out. Just took my last 2 as I was typing this. 

Oh and Homey - you are so right. I've noticed myself smoking about 1/3 less than what I usually do. YAY for a pack of smokes lasting longer!


----------



## homeydontplaythat

yeah, 150mg is what i take for anxiety.  i need like 600mg to get a buzz.  tolerance does rise wicked fast, but im POSITIVE that the fact you took oxy last night is why you were not in wd.  nothing to do with lyrica really.  

i just take a low dose during the work week and get high on the weekend with it, ie friday and saturday, then sunday i dont take it at all.

its a fucking rad medication, thats for sure.  soooooo much better than taking klonopin and xanax.  ive almost killed myself so many times driving on that shit.


----------



## Jette

I'm definitely feeling a ton better since I took those percs. There's no way in hell I could drive right now. I feel bad for my hubby, he has nothing left and can't take the lyrica because he drives a truck all day long. I fucking hate doctors sometimes. They give you this shit, then when you get dependant of it, they wanna act like its YOUR fault, like you fucking asked for it, and not do anything to help you. I lost count to how many times I've told him I'm tired of going through w/d, to either give me more a month or up my dose so this shit doesn't happen. It's tramadol for God's fucking sake, not oxys! Grr...


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i would buy some suboxone off the street.  neither you or you husband should have to deal with the dr cutting you off, thats just FUCKED.  get a new dr and get some subs or even methadone so you dont have to suffer.


----------



## Jette

I will only have insurance for another 2 months, that's not long enough to go shopping. Ive looked for suboxone, no one has ever heard of it and the people that have, have no connects. I figured it was time for an update. It's 2:30 and I still have a pretty decent buzz. I love this shit! By the way, it's a total downer for me. oh, and sex is fucking AWESOME on it! Woot!


----------



## Cheechy

i'm shooting myself right now. just left my doctors office, and while snooping around waiting for him to show up i noticed trial packs of lyrica with 10 caps each. There were 4-5 laying around, and i remembered reading something about it on bluelight but i thought it helped with withdrawls or something so i didn't bother grabbing any..


----------



## homeydontplaythat

doh, i totally would have snagged those!!

oh, jete, you say sex is good on it?  i tried fucking my girl and i was kind of soft and couldnt come at all.  i stopped taking lexapro completely though so im thinking ill be fine.  ill test it out tonight, hehe.  boy do i love leaving white maps of hawaii on her stomach.


----------



## Jette

Road maps of Hawaii are awesome! Yeah, it took me a while to cum but when I did, HOLY FUCK! I had my first EVER multiple orgasm today. I was on Lexapro for a while, and one time I actually puked at the sight of my hubby's junk. I hated that shit. Soo yeah..4:45pm, percs wore off and I am definiitely feeling the full effects of W/D right now and of course, none of my 'buddies' have shit. I took another 2 (totaling 150mg) so we'll see what happens. 

CHEECHY! You shouldda ganked that shit, bruh! Tsk tsk!


----------



## homeydontplaythat

hmm, well now that im off my lexapro it takes me like 2 seconds to come so i took 5mg of it just to see how it is tomorrow.  i wont have a chance to see how sex is with rec doses of lyrica until this weekend.  i may take 300mg tomorrow though cause i have an interview and dentist appnt.


----------



## Jette

Blah. So yeah, I was entirely too fucked up to update last night. It was INSANE! One minute, I would be fine, then the next all I know is that my hubby would be shaking me awake. Scared the shit outta him, lol. It happened like 4 times, and that was only on 225mgs :S

So yeah.. decided to take only 75mgs this morning, along with 7.5mgs of oxycodone. Feeling pretty right right about now. XD


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i took 300mg this morning with my suboxone, felt really good.  when i got home at like 6pm i took another 150mg and i TOTALLY felt it.  wasnt expecting much but man, i love this feeling!  its like super clean xanax or something.  it compliments my suboxone extremely well.  

what i usually do for rec use is take like 600mg and have a few drinks.  this way the booze synergizes the lyrica and i dont have to take more caps and raise my tolernce.  its really enjoyable!   so no more feinding for heroin or xanax.  this totally satiates the need for a buzz.  wicked cool!


----------



## Vaya

I feel like yall should be a bit more conscientious of the amount/frequency of your Lyrica intake; I recently moved from 200mg/day to 450mg/day and, whilst the initial 450mg produces a 'feeling' (whether it be a 'high' or simply the positive and intended effects of the drug), any dose that day after that produces, for me, NOTHING.

I see pregabalin as a mysterious chemical substance. I want to do more research on its pharmacodynamics before I really take a stand on why what I just described occurs (because, frankly, I'm baffled - usually, more drug = more effect; not so with pregabalin generally!).

P.S. homeydontplaythat - didn't I tell you it would be awesome? I'm so glad to see you got it brotha.

P.P.S. - sex on Lyrica sounds funny, but it's true - its fucking great, really gives the bedposts a run for their money 

~ vaya


----------



## Vaya

homeydontplaythat said:


> its like super clean xanax or something.



+1 for this statement.

~ vaya


----------



## Jette

Here we go... day 1 of absoluely no percs. Gah!


----------



## homeydontplaythat

man, sex on lyrica is not cool for me.  i cant get fully hard and cant come at all.  im not sure why you guys are having different experiences.  i am 30 though, maybe its just that im not an overly sexed 20 yr old anymore....wait that makes no sense.  im just as horny as i ever was.  

this is the only thing that bugs me.  i stopped my lexapro and literally came within 3 mins two dif times.  when i take 450mg of lyrica though i cant come at all.  150mg is fine, doesnt affect my performance at all.  oh well.


----------



## Bupe

Sweet, I have 9000mg to play with. 

Anyone find to get real euphoria you need a few drinks? After 1200-1800mg and 5 drinks it feels like I'm floating or flying around.


----------



## sp0r

I have read that lyrica is just a slightly more potent drug than gabapentin aka neurontin.


----------



## pixplzthx

I'm no Casanova in the sex category but when my wife performs "administrative duties" I have a great time.

I like being lazy.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

well well well.  so much to update.

i found that sex on lyrica is FUCKING AWESOME.  i just had to find the right dose.  750mg was so fucking intense.  everything felt so so so sensual, tactile senses were incredibly heightened.  my orgasm was so intense i almost cried.  i felt like i did  shot of heroin for like 1hr afterwards.  i was literally nodding off on the toilet.

this shit potentiates my suboxone like crazy.  i actually get a rush off it now!  its awesome.

just taking 1 150mg cap in the morning makes me feel soooooo good.  no anxiety and TONS of energy.  ive never been more productive.  

at night i sleep like a baby too.

my mood is heavenly.  ive never felt this good in my life.  this is from 1 tablet in the morning.  

i did find that this stuff works much better orally.  i was using it IV with my suboxone for a while and im not sure why, but i am more than sure that PO is far superior.  

this is the drug ive been looking for my entire life.  im going to sound like a fag, but if i looked up panacea in the dictionary i would find a picture of a lovley 300mg capsule.  

here is to my 10ft boner with a cheeseburger at the end of it.  huzzah!


----------



## sp0r

What is all the hype about lyrica!??! Its neurontin times 2!!1


----------



## pixplzthx

*Well I Can Think of One Good Thing:*



sp0r said:


> What is all the hype about lyrica!??! Its neurontin times 2!!1



Less annoying side effects


----------



## Supeudol

So recently I just received another prescription for pregabalin!  I was verry excited when I had hard this. :D  After being off Lyrica (pregabalin) for just over 4 months now.   

Now before I WAS on maximum daily dosage (600mg/day)  a long with my heavy benzo habit and Oxycodone habit, so it was really hard for me to tell if the Lyrica was helping me or or not. Sorry guys I just wanted to point out here at all that I am not dicksizing my old abit, no I am NOT proud of it one bit, it has the _stupidest_ I thing ever did. 8(  

I was put it on it due to GAD reasons in the first place I believe.  Currently I am on 75mg BID, which is a pretty good dose, but still not optimal enough for me, I think the perfect dosage for me would be somehwere between 300mg - 450mg/day.  My doctor is taking me up slow with this, and this time I am on it is because I have some type of '*tactile neuropathy sensitivity to touch' *from too much drug use 'possibly' or 'possible just something else that I am waiting to discover in my MRI whenever I have my chance to get once. Since I am in Canada here, yes most procedures and testing is free but they have waiting lists up to 2 years long or more for some things, so to me, Canada needs smoke working on their healthcare system.  Anyways, After I had detoxed from opioids (600mg Oxycodone daily habit (ORALLY) and Heavy benzodiazepine habit - you name it, pretty much every one, most common one was probably Ativan or Clonazepam though.  I'm talking taking pretty extreme doses here a long with that 600mg Lyrica dose I was prescribed before, and a long with my non prescribed Oxycodone killer dosing which was quite stupid of me.

Lots of days, even weeks are a fog to me still and had lost several jobs because I woould be taking 12mg's of lorazepam (Ativan) per day a long with 60mg Flurazepam, and then Zopiclone+Alprazolam to sleep at night. This went on for quite awhile and it makes me sick now that I think about it. I still hadly remember much it - just very tragic moments here and there.  

So to say now, I am currently clean just over 7 months it looks like :D  Except for the odd drinking, GHB use here and there, and also dabbling in a little bit of Oxy (Sometimes).

These tactile sensations of neuropathy is why I got put back on Lyrica for this, but I guess it could also be a pinched nerve ending in my spine hence why I am awaiting this MRI.  I have had about 3-4 blood tests since i've been, and everything has came back normal.  I even was freaking out so much I had my AM Cortisol levels checked, and that was normal.

So the 75mg/2x Lyrica a day does help quite somewhat with these 'tactile chilly feelings up and down m arms and my shoulders, but lots of the times I am taking more because I need more relif, so I will take some days even up 750mg/day - wich I know is pretty stupid me, but that for sure will kill those tactile sensations although that dosage does bring about much more side effects which can be unpleasant we well. 

I am very glad Pfizer invented Lyrica, as it is a great option for some us pain sufferes, especially with Fibromyalgia, or different types of nerve pain.  It is EXTREMELY pricey for me, as I am not quite yet working and its not covered in my Province.  I have been having a hard time finding a job as of lately.  I have been out of my Lyrica prescription for a little over a week and a a half now, and don't see my doctor for more until sometime some week.   I am really hoping he will increase my dosage too 150mg/x2 Lyrica per day. 

j_ust a quick inquiry here folks
Are there any other bluelighters than can relate to the '*tactile neuropathy/ crawling out of your skin feeling'* and you or somebody you know has been put on Lyrica or another such med of?_ Any help would be so much appreciated guys. Its a tough road out there, but if we all still together and help us out, we can make it for sure.  BTW - Sorry for the long post!


----------



## L0cky

lyrica gets you trough every day.
it destroys almost every comedown
its like a legal light version of  ghb only longer lasting and more smooth out.

only down side lyrica had its own comedown.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

fuck shit fuck shit fuuuuuuuuuck.  im so happy!!!!  my god this shit has improved my quality of life significantly.  i can smile and laugh, i can make eye contact.  its beautiful.  everything i ever wanted out of a medication.  ive been searching for years trying everything from prozac to heroin.  this shit is my panacea.

150mg a day is all i need to feel great.  sex is bette, food is better, life is better.  NO MORE ANXIETY.  FUUUUUUCK THAT SHIT.  

i took 750mg today as its saturday and my rec dose day.  ill have a drink or 2 tonight and be floating.  

jamming the FUCK out right now to RJD2, just feeling like a god.  i have my suboxone too.  i can shoot like a 1mg chip and get a rush off it.  i start nodding a bit and smoke a cig.  add a little beer and im in heaven.  so simple yet so wonderful.  

i DO respect the drug though.  i dont take it sunday at all and i try not to take more than 150mg a day during the work week.  i plan to take a few days off at the end of the month too to bring tolerance down.  there is NO way im going to let tolerance get in the way of how helpful this shit is.


----------



## L0cky

homeydontplaythat said:


> .  there is NO way im going to let tolerance get in the way of how helpful this shit is.



amen to that , someone that gets it.


----------



## sp0r

*Help Wanted (quote somewhat answered)*

You say sorry for the long post i say sorry for the long quote!!! I dont know how to shorten them.. However I have read in your post that you were on flurazepam.. Be careful with that stuff, it has a huge half life and it builds up in your body.  Also it is a partial agonist which causes it to damped your other benzos. And your very last paragraph asks for help on lyrica or any other similar drug to it.  Well im prescribed like I said before baclofen and neurontin, I think neurontin being the closest.  I was prescribed these medicnes at rehab and am not really sure why.  I was withdrawling from benzos and amphetamines. Im not sure which it is for to help.  I have read on wikipedia that neurontin in doses of 1200 at night is part of an expensive protocol to get people off amphetamine, and being that it is a gaba-ergic, maybe it is to help with benzo withdrawl. However I am very confused on why I have these meds and how much and why I should take them. So I cant help you but maybe someone can.. Also ones years ago while trying to detox off benzos a doctor prescribed me gabitril.  I had no idea what it was, thinking it was just a shitty sissy panzy drug I never took one... Now one of my friends on IRC said its an amazing drug, I am curious in retrospect what it does and if it is any good anymore.. If anyone knows about it please tell me for I will ask my psychiatrist for it on tuesday.. This DR prescribes me also anything. He is the doc that put me on 30mg ir adderall twice a day and 3 2mg clonazepam a day. Im going to get back on those drugs, the adderall for retail purposes and a few for recreational purposes, and the clonazepam because I love it.  Now all the hype about lyrica I might try to get some of that, what is the reason i should ask for it? GAD? I just want to make sure it doesnt cancel out the clonazepam. Also I am on effexor xr 75mg, and subutex 24 mg daily. I have read that the effexor is actually a mu agonist, not would the subutex block this? Now out of all of these meds im on, I am experiencing a high volume of akathesia.  Anyone have a clue on which med might be causing this? Im a wreck. Help needed!!!!
sp0r



Supeudol said:


> So recently I just received another prescription for pregabalin!  I was verry excited when I had hard this. :D  After being off Lyrica (pregabalin) for just over 4 months now.
> 
> Now before I WAS on maximum daily dosage (600mg/day)  a long with my heavy benzo habit and Oxycodone habit, so it was really hard for me to tell if the Lyrica was helping me or or not. Sorry guys I just wanted to point out here at all that I am not dicksizing my old abit, no I am NOT proud of it one bit, it has the _stupidest_ I thing ever did. 8(
> 
> I was put it on it due to GAD reasons in the first place I believe.  Currently I am on 75mg BID, which is a pretty good dose, but still not optimal enough for me, I think the perfect dosage for me would be somehwere between 300mg - 450mg/day.  My doctor is taking me up slow with this, and this time I am on it is because I have some type of '*tactile neuropathy sensitivity to touch' *from too much drug use 'possibly' or 'possible just something else that I am waiting to discover in my MRI whenever I have my chance to get once. Since I am in Canada here, yes most procedures and testing is free but they have waiting lists up to 2 years long or more for some things, so to me, Canada needs smoke working on their healthcare system.  Anyways, After I had detoxed from opioids (600mg Oxycodone daily habit (ORALLY) and Heavy benzodiazepine habit - you name it, pretty much every one, most common one was probably Ativan or Clonazepam though.  I'm talking taking pretty extreme doses here a long with that 600mg Lyrica dose I was prescribed before, and a long with my non prescribed Oxycodone killer dosing which was quite stupid of me.
> 
> Lots of days, even weeks are a fog to me still and had lost several jobs because I woould be taking 12mg's of lorazepam (Ativan) per day a long with 60mg Flurazepam, and then Zopiclone+Alprazolam to sleep at night. This went on for quite awhile and it makes me sick now that I think about it. I still hadly remember much it - just very tragic moments here and there.
> 
> So to say now, I am currently clean just over 7 months it looks like :D  Except for the odd drinking, GHB use here and there, and also dabbling in a little bit of Oxy (Sometimes).
> 
> These tactile sensations of neuropathy is why I got put back on Lyrica for this, but I guess it could also be a pinched nerve ending in my spine hence why I am awaiting this MRI.  I have had about 3-4 blood tests since i've been, and everything has came back normal.  I even was freaking out so much I had my AM Cortisol levels checked, and that was normal.
> 
> So the 75mg/2x Lyrica a day does help quite somewhat with these 'tactile chilly feelings up and down m arms and my shoulders, but lots of the times I am taking more because I need more relif, so I will take some days even up 750mg/day - wich I know is pretty stupid me, but that for sure will kill those tactile sensations although that dosage does bring about much more side effects which can be unpleasant we well.
> 
> I am very glad Pfizer invented Lyrica, as it is a great option for some us pain sufferes, especially with Fibromyalgia, or different types of nerve pain.  It is EXTREMELY pricey for me, as I am not quite yet working and its not covered in my Province.  I have been having a hard time finding a job as of lately.  I have been out of my Lyrica prescription for a little over a week and a a half now, and don't see my doctor for more until sometime some week.   I am really hoping he will increase my dosage too 150mg/x2 Lyrica per day.
> 
> j_ust a quick inquiry here folks
> Are there any other bluelighters than can relate to the '*tactile neuropathy/ crawling out of your skin feeling'* and you or somebody you know has been put on Lyrica or another such med of?_ Any help would be so much appreciated guys. Its a tough road out there, but if we all still together and help us out, we can make it for sure.  BTW - Sorry for the long post!


----------



## homeydontplaythat

dude, you are on way too many meds.  also please split your writings into paragraphs!  my eyes are bleeding now.


----------



## L0cky

lyrica make me go to work without pain,my problems dont seem that big anymore and i do all that i must do.
comedowns are easy to handle on prob almost any kind of drugs with it.
it def helps a ton on amphetamine comedowns.
sleeping problems are behind me , i feel finally rested after 6-8 hours sleep.

the pro's outweighs the coins for me.
you yust dont want to abuse this drugs at the end because its so damn handy.

I dont get why this drugs isnt yet discovered as for treating depression , mood stabilzing, sleeping problems


----------



## Dr migi

hey, im back on this thread and high of 600mg lyrica, i've got this little buzz with the motivation and the mood improved, I smile and laugh very easily. 

The problem is, the tolerance. It rise up sooo fast. Even when I stop for 3 days, doesn't decrease my tolerance.

How much time do you need for that?


----------



## homeydontplaythat

3 days isnt enough to bring your tolerance down?  the half life is 6 hrs.  3 days should be fine.  try a week.  that sucks dude.


----------



## L0cky

Dr migi said:


> hey, im back on this thread and high of 600mg lyrica, i've got this little buzz with the motivation and the mood improved, I smile and laugh very easily.
> 
> The problem is, the tolerance. It rise up sooo fast. Even when I stop for 3 days, doesn't decrease my tolerance.
> 
> How much time do you need for that?



try to not get into the trap to up your dosages , yust take a day or 2 off from time to time.

10 months in i still got the mood and motivation increase effect from 300-450 mg a day.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i fee like its too good to be true.   this shit is so fucking AMAZING.  i take only 150mg with my suboxone and i feel GGREAT.  no anxiety, superb mood, lots of energy and motivation, and focused better than adderall.  

one thing i would like to share is that i received a full monograph in the mail today.  riteaid has some patient are program associated with lyrica so they sent it to me.  i was reading it and there is a section on recreational use/abuse.  they said that the dose of 450mg was administered to subjects that reported a high from it.  i would gather that they experimented with other doses as well.  i take from it that 450 is the optimal dose for rec use.  

hopefully that will help people with questions about dosage.  it should be noted that that dose would be for non tolerant persons.  it is stated that there is no interaction or cross tolerance with other gabanergic drugs but i would think if you have a tolerance to alcohol, benzos, or ghb you may not get much out of pregablin.  

450mg with a couple drinks or maybe 2mg of xanax (or another benzo)  would be QUITE enjoyable.  just keep this is mind, folks.  good day.  

post script:  i wish i had some weed.  its a rainy day and i want to watch movies but i have all this energy!  i normally dont smoke pot because it makes me anxious, but i dont think that would happen now that i have this wonderful drug that annihilates anxiety.  also, i think pot is good for 3 things and only 3 things.  1 sex 2 watching movies 3 riding a bicycle/rollercoasters/falling(bungee, skydiving, jumping off a cliff into water).  it really does make watching a shitty movie fun.  wow, i am so clear and focused in a calm way that stims do not allow.  my fingers molested the keyboard like i was playing with water.  i love this shit.  my god.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

oh, another thing.  in the monograph there was a section on gabapentin as it related to pregabalin.  they compared doses of 300mg of gabapentin and 100mg of pregabalin.  again, this leads me to believe that pregabalin is 3 TIMES MORE POTENT than gabapentin.  

i think this is helpful info.


----------



## Supeudol

homeydontplaythat said:


> 3 days isnt enough to bring your tolerance down?  the half life is 6 hrs.  3 days should be fine.  try a week.  that sucks dude.



Tolerance really has nothing to do with half life bro.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

uh, yah.  i was saying that in order to DECREASE his tolerance you would have to have enough time to have the shit out of your system.  so in that way half life does relate to tolerance.  you have to consider the half life if you want to know how long to stop taking it in order to bring down tolerenace.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i have concluded by now that intravenous use of pregabalin is horrible.  i have no idea why, but i find the effects from swallowing a cap on an empty stomach to be WAY more profound than injecting.  ive never seen this with a drug.  shit has cornstarch and talc in it anyway, so its a good thing i suppose.  now if only suboxone didnt make me vomit every time i put it under my tongue i wouldnt be shooting it.  maybe i should go back to plugging.


----------



## Bupe

Wow, does anyone else just get knocked out and sleep the entire next day after some lyrica use? I took 900 the other night and I wake up at 9PM the next day missing some important stuff. I don't know how I slept for 20 hours, but lyrica makes it happen. I used to take over 2 gram doses and had the same thing happen so after a certain point the dose doesn't affect the sleep all day thing...


----------



## Bupe

homeydontplaythat said:


> i have concluded by now that intravenous use of pregabalin is horrible.  i have no idea why, but i find the effects from swallowing a cap on an empty stomach to be WAY more profound than injecting.  ive never seen this with a drug.  shit has cornstarch and talc in it anyway, so its a good thing i suppose.  now if only suboxone didnt make me vomit every time i put it under my tongue i wouldnt be shooting it.  maybe i should go back to plugging.



Why don't you switch to Subutex? You can ask your doctor telling him there is a generic and you are struggling financial so anything to save some money would great.


----------



## Vaya

homeydontplaythat said:


> I found that sex on lyrica is FUCKING AWESOME.  i just had to find the right dose.
> 
> *was what I was going to post before reading this!*
> 
> i was literally nodding off on the toilet.
> 
> *I usually don't wile away on the porcelain throne after sex, but whatever gets you off!*
> 
> just taking 1 150mg cap in the morning makes me feel soooooo good.  no anxiety and TONS of energy.  ive never been more productive.
> 
> *Just watch your tolerance; otherwise, agreed in full*
> 
> at night i sleep like a baby too.
> 
> *Bingo*
> 
> my mood is heavenly.  ive never felt this good in my life.
> 
> **sigh*... isn't it?*
> 
> this is the drug ive been looking for my entire life.  im going to sound like a fag, but if i looked up panacea in the dictionary i would find a picture of a lovley 300mg capsule.
> 
> *I agree. FULLY. Just realize this; your tolerance to the "panacea" effects of Lyrica will build, and rather quickly. I have now found myself past the honeymoon phase and have had to taper back quite significantly to achieve any desirable effect. That having been said, whilst there may be no directly observable effects from the Lyrica at X dosage when there was before (~3-400mg, for instance), the 'mood' effects still persist and continue to be both therapeutic and largely helpful. I have joked (more often than I should) that the brand name should be changed to 'Myracula' or some sort, due to the wide spectrum of my life that it positively affects. Good luck with your own experience!*



~ vaya *comments in bold*


----------



## Vaya

homeydontplaythat said:


> i have concluded by now that intravenous use of pregabalin is horrible.  i have no idea why, but i find the effects from swallowing a cap on an empty stomach to be WAY more profound than injecting.  ive never seen this with a drug.  shit has cornstarch and talc in it anyway, so its a good thing i suppose.  now if only suboxone didnt make me vomit every time i put it under my tongue i wouldnt be shooting it.  maybe i should go back to plugging.



I have been there, and at a new plane of existence, have found myself wondering; WHY FEEL THE NEED TO SHOOT EVERYTHING?

You name it, I dunnit. It's not a game of who's tougher. But, not only is it _dangerous_, but it's _unfulfilling_! I'm glad you posted your comment, but I wish you'd be more wary of the needle when it comes to things like prescription medications, especially those that contain materials which have been very obviously demonstrated to be dangerous to your health when IV'd! (and when the active ingredient has been shown to be less effective than when IV-administering the drug)!!

All I am really trying to convey is the question of why pregabalin has, in this thread, been demonstrated to be a beautiful IV drug despite its dangers? Why, if not for the sake of efficacy, would you shoot this material - especially if it posed a potential hazard to your health? The health-hazards of IV'ing prescription-recipe pregabalin have been exhaustively mentioned in this very thread already.

"Life is best seen as a gift." ~ outcomp Zabiela compilation Renaissance Masters Series Dsic 2 CD 2
"The number of lives that could have been outnumber the sand grains in Sahara." ~ outcomp Sasha/Digweed CD Northern Exposure CD 1

Respect your life.

~ vaya


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i didnt notice the drug being glorified for iv use in this thread.  it really isnt effective IV though.  taking a cap on an empty stomach in the morning feels waaaaaaay better than iv.


----------



## EPSdeja24

*awesome*

just found out that I had two bottles of the 200mg & 150mg capsules hidden in my med cabinent on day 1 off my opana regimen. Have taken 8 mg of suboxone, 1mg of alprazolam and 600mg lyrica (the latter two at 8:00pm, earlier at 1:00pm) and I am messedddddddddd up.. tough to type this message.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

ive been on lyrica for a few weeks now. 150mg is enough to make me feel  really good throughout the day.  if i have class at night i may take another 150mg.  as far as recreational effect, tolerance has built stupendously fast.  

first time i ever took it i used 300mg and was like on the most crystal clear existential acid trip ever.  there is no way i can recapture that feeling now ( dont really care, i enjoy the theraputic effects more as im 30 yrs old and a sufferer of anxiety).  

im going to see my shrink.  i think im going to ask for some neurontin, this way i can try and take a break from lyrica about once a month or maybe every 2 weeks.  maybe i can get the rec effects back.  i should be noted that i still get intoxicated from large doses but NOT the the exent of my first time.  even the very next day i couldnt acheive those same effects.  i think neurontin will be a good backup for when i try to take breaks to bring tolerance down.  either ill ask for that or xanax, in case there is cross tolerance between neurontin and lyrica.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

ok, i got a pretty good update.  

i found an excellent resource on another forum for pregabalin.  clinical studies for weight gain, gauging effectivness v benzos and such blah blah.  im pretty convinced that 450mg is a good rec dose as that is what they used in studies comparing booze, benzos, and pregabalin for recreational effect.  

but my main discovering involves ROAs.  im still stumped but IV is inefficient as an ROA.  it just doesnt really do anything, total waste of a cap.  BUUUUUUT, if you put it in your BUUTTTTT it works WAY better than oral!

plugging a 150mg cap with 1cc of warm water allowed for the effects to hit in a pseudo rush at about 10 mins!  compare that to 1.5 hrs for oral.  definetly increases the BA too. i know 10% is a small margin to work with since the oral BA is 90% but there are several advantages to rectal use that i was hoping to find with IV use, besides increased BA, they are:

-less time to Cmax and Tmax, ie it hits you way faster and plateaus faster
-no worry about dosing before or after meals
-provides a rush, at least more of one compared to oral.  


my next experiment will be to sniff a cap.  

im still totally boggled by why IV doesnt work well.


----------



## EPSdeja24

*cool*

just snorted a 200mg cap, not much here.. Last night I took about 600mg for the very first time and was realllll fucked up.. Today I woke up and was flying high when I woke up and for the big period of the day.. I've taken a 400mg dose earlier today and was high all day.. now that i'm back at my place, I snorted a 200mg cap and it was def a waste. Going to try and plug one of the 200 and see how I feel as I have full bottles of both 200 & 150 with two refills on both!!


----------



## Vaya

Ok plugging pregabalin that's a new ROA I hadnt considered... interesting hdpt! Can you provide a link for that forum? I'd love to read what those others have said.

Either way, I think I really am gonna try that. So if 150mg plugged was fantastic, what ORAL dose were you taking to achieve the same effects? (conversion ratio: bum to oral, respectively)

~ vaya


----------



## homeydontplaythat

uh, i usually only take 150mg in the morning, so i tried plugging the same.  it was about the same as far as the general effects just that it kicked in WAY faster and even provided a rush.  i had to close my eyes and felt properly high.

does anyone have ANY ideas of why intravenous use of pregabalin would not work?  

all in all plugging seems to be the best for me.  still, i do get a certain feeling from oral admin that can be even better than IR or IV.  weird drug.  

oh just go to drugsforum.com for the info on lyrica.


----------



## Vaya

*Quite the Conundrum*



homeydontplaythat said:


> does anyone have ANY ideas of why intravenous use of pregabalin would not work?



Pure speculation, but because the pharmacodynamics of pregabalin dictate that it blocks (or, at the very least, slightly impedes) Ca++ ion channel influx into neurons, that IV use bombards the BBB (past which said neurons are located) with pregabalin, causing some sort of bodily reflex that prevents the brain becoming over-saturated with the material. To protect itself.

In essence, the effectiveness of this ROA may also be its pitfall. I stress the word 'may,' because I really do not know the answer to your question precisely. I can only speculate!

So does it not work at all, or is the feeling dulled when you IV it? What about a rush (sorry if you've covered this in this thread already I am in a bit of a hurry).

~ vaya


----------



## Vaya

homeydontplaythat said:


> oh just go to drugsforum.com for the info on lyrica.



Oh, and really, can you please just provide a quick link to what you're talking about? I registered there to find the information you suggested was there but so far have had no success to speak of, even when using the search engine properly...

No obligation. Just thought I would ask.

~ vaya


----------



## homeydontplaythat

http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99346

this is handy:

Pregabalin oral dosages  	 Dose in milligrams 
Threshold 	75-150 mg
Light 	150-450 mg
Common 	450-750 mg
Strong 	750-1400 mg
Heavy 	1400+ mg
[4]

the references at the botton were VERY interesting.


off topic, i just got scripted neurontin from my psych.  my pcp scripts the lyrica.  i figure ill use it when i run out of lyrica at the end of the month before my next refill or just to take a break and lower my tolerance.  im currently checking the gabapentin megathread.  staggering doses is something new to me and particular to neurontin.  lyrica, thankfully doesnt have those BA issues.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

shit, i experimented again and it seems that lyrica is best taken orally, over IV AND plugging.  not sure what it is but i cant refute it.

last night i doubled my normal dose and drank just 1 glass of beer....i was wrecked.  i did shot of suboxone and i started nodding.  so very nice to get high without having to use H.  i LOVE YOU LYRICA!


----------



## homeydontplaythat

ok, this is important ie i would really like some advice.

i just got some neurontin which i intend to use while taking a week break from lyrica(plan on doing this once a month in order to bring tolerance down).

is there a cross tolerance?  i mean does this plan sound feasible?

the half life of pregabalin is 6 hrs, so 5-7 days sounds like ample time to bring tolerance down.  just want to make sure the gabapentin wouldnt be just like taking lyrica and thus defeating and attempt to clear out my system.  thanks.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

how many days off should i take to reverse my tolerance?  


taking a low dose of neurontin (200mg) per day should be ok during this time, right?


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i dont understand this drug at all.  i cant figure out why it works much better orally that intravenously or even rectally.  its not an issue of BA, its more of a rush from it working faster.  i do feel a little rush from IV or IR, but it doesnt platuea like oral.  i dont know.  swallowed 450mg, and put 150mg up the butt as i just ate a bomb ass steak my gf made.  i felt it kick in but its not really sticking like oral use.  no one seems to have any ideas on this either.  guess i should give up.  

all i know is i LOVE this shit.  i got some neurontin so i can take a break for a week to bring my tolerance down.

my balls are tingling.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

started a week break today.  i have some gabapentin to supplant.  is there a cross tolerance and ill end up nullifying the entire break?


----------



## Vader

> is there a cross tolerance and ill end up nullifying the entire break?


I imagine so, the mechanisms of action are almost identical. They're basically the same drug.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

fuck.  ok, well ill just have to go really low.  like 100mg of gabapentin per day.  thats like 30mg of lyrica.  after a week i should be cool, right?


----------



## homeydontplaythat

*cross tolerance btw neurontin and lyrica?*

posted several times in both the lyrica and gabapentin mega thread, no answer.

im sure there has to be somewhat of a cross tol, but im trying to figure out to what extent.  im taking gabapentin this week to take a break from lyrica to bring my tolerance down.  the effects are different which leads me to believe there is an incomplete cross tolerance.  anyway, taking 200mg of gp a day is about the same as taking 70mg of pg.  so maybe i should just take 100mg a day, i would like to get to close to 0 as possible.  how i would love to take 300mg of pg and get that crazy acid/ghb effect.  makes my dick hard thinking about it.  throw in a shot of bupe and its even better.  add just 1 glass of beer and its like nodding on heroin.


----------



## Vaya

Just as oxycodone is cross-tolerant with diacetylmorphine, so, too, is there a cross tolerance between gabapentin and pregabalin. The extent of this is unknown as far as I know, because no clinical trials have been conducted to assess it.

~ vaya

*EDIT: This is apparently an erroneous assumption on my part. See below!*


----------



## homeydontplaythat

yeah, i suppose youre right.  ill just take the smallest amount of gabapentin possible.  i think 1 week should be ample time to bring tolerance down.  im thinking maybe i should not take anything at all.  i think it takes around 1 month of everyday use to become addicted to something, physically at least.  if i stop once a week every month ill never really let my body become fully addicted.  food for thought, and im starving.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i have so much more respect for this drug now that ive tried neurontin.  pregabalin is not just an evergreened version of gp, it really is an entirely different drug that is much stronger.  granted they are very very closley related, they are not the same drug tweaked.  lyrica dominates.


----------



## L0cky

Even a 1 day break helps a lot for tolerance from my experience as long as you keep your dosage low say around 300 mg.
i don't know anything about cross tolerance with neurotin or gabatin.


----------



## Vaya

*My Appeal*

I'm gonna go out on a limb, seeing that I am but an avid reader and not a moderator, and suggest that we re-route this Mega Thread back to the exploration of topics related to pregabalin that *everyone* can partake in. I may sound a bit offensive in saying this, but we're all well aware, by now, after something like seven pages, of how much some people here _looooooooove Lyrica_. Hell, I do too, but I'm not gonna tell you fifteen times in a week's time. There have been several noteworthy explorations into Lyrica's pharmacodynamics and interactions/cross-tolerance with other medications that should be continued IMO, but it's difficult (for me, at least) when so many posts are rehashes of former posts by the same user(s) extolling the virtues of Lyrica, but how much its tolerance rate sucks, but how incredible it is, but... 

Look. I, too, am scripted Lyrica, find it *extremely* helpful in my daily activities, am avidly interested in its pharmacology (and what odd discussions we've gotten into hitherto!), and come here to read about all of these things with others who share the same passions and circumstances that I have. But, after many days with a tongue-kept-silent, I feel the need to SUGGEST that some people's play-by-play updates with Lyrica might be better suited for somewhere other than a Mega Thread which, by virtue of its own nature, should be restrained to a more dedicated discussion of the chemical compound for which it exists.

To all: If I am out of line, then drop the word and I'll withdraw my request. But it seems that when two or three individuals make seventy-five or more of the last one hundred-fifty responses, others (such as myself) may find it difficult to engage the discussion.
Thanks.
Respectfully,
~ vaya


----------



## Vaya

*No Cross-Tolerance Between Pregabalin & Gabapentin*

Thought this might be of interest to those of you debating the existence of a cross-tolerance between the two compounds; according to The FreePatentsOnline Database, there is none!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DETAILED DESCRIPTION OF THE INVENTION
Gabapentin is the generic name for the marketed product Neurontin. The chemical name is 1-(aminomethyl)-cyclohexaneacetic acid. The chemical structure of the compound is:

Pregabalin is the generic name for (S)-3-(aminomethyl)-5-methylhexanoic acid. The chemical structure of the compound is: It is also known as CI-1008 and as S-(+)-3-IBG.

Formerly, it was thought that gabapentin and pregabalin were the same in all pain models as one antagonist blocked both; therefore, a similar result was expected.

However, surprising differences have now been observed in an inflammatory model of pain.

The present invention relates to pharmaceutical compositions. These compositions have a synergistic effect in the treatment of pain. Advantages of these compositions include fewer side effects as lower dosages are needed. This increases patient compliance with the beneficial result of better control of pain.

The drugs can be administered together in the same dosage unit or can be prepared in separate dosage units administered at the same time. Different forms of dosage units can be used, i.e., a tablet of gabapentin and an injection of pregabalin.

*One particular advantage of the instant invention is the fact that no cross tolerance between the two compounds has been observed.*

The synergistic composition of this invention utilizes any GABA analogs. A GABA analog is a compound derived from or based upon gamma-aminobutyric acid.
--------------------------------------------------------
CITATION
Brummel, Roger N. (321 Peppermill Lane, Holland, MI 49423, US), Singh, Lakhbir (4 Low Rd. Queen Adelaidem Ely, Cambridgeshire, CB7 3SP, GB)	2005	A SYNERGISTIC COMBINATION: GABAPENTIN AND PREGABALIN		Warner-Lambert Company LLC (201 Tabor Road, Morris Plains, NJ 07950, US)	EP1196160	http://www.freepatentsonline.com/EP1196160B1.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Will report back if I find anything a bit more specific!

~ vaya


----------



## EPSdeja24

*Thank you Vaya*

I really appreciate your forthright discussion regarding the supplementation of lyrica. While many have posted, you're a member as of whom I can safely say, "she speaks the educated truth while also understanding the usage of the drug and the breakthroughs it has regarding nerve pain and related areas." As a 25-yr old cancer survivor, I for one find it very hard to find correlation between educated posts and info that do not take into account the biased "highs" that have been experienced.. I too am guilty of such posts, as last week as I rec. dosed for the first time and wow. But thank you for your contributions


----------



## Vaya

*Thanks, friend.*



EPSdeja24 said:


> I really appreciate your forthright discussion regarding the supplementation of lyrica. While many have posted, you're a member as of whom I can safely say, "she speaks the educated truth while also understanding the usage of the drug and the breakthroughs it has regarding nerve pain and related areas." As a 25-yr old cancer survivor, I for one find it very hard to find correlation between educated posts and info that do not take into account the biased "highs" that have been experienced.. I too am guilty of such posts, as last week as I rec. dosed for the first time and wow. But thank you for your contributions



I was not sure how my message to others, no matter how kindly worded, would be received. Thank you for validating my efforts, EPS, in a most kind manner. It ought to be clear, by now I would think, that my intention was neither to suppress nor offend anyone who has or who will post in this thread.

And for what it's worth, I'm a male - but what's in a gender? :D
No harm done; it's a common mistake. On Bluelight, that is 

Alas, I, too, am 'guilty' of posts solely portraying the recreational aspect of this (and other) drug(s). It was not my intention to suppress _any_ utterance of the recreational values we can attribute to pregabalin (and there _are_ many!). Rather, my words are targeted at those who may have become so enraptured with such hedonisms that the _truer purpose_ behind such Mega Threads (i.e. concentrated pools of knowledge) becomes lost in a veritable sea of glorifications.

~ vaya


----------



## Vaya

vaya said:
			
		

> (@homeydontplaythat) Just as oxycodone is cross-tolerant with diacetylmorphine, so, too, is gabapentin cross-tolerant with pregabalin.



I take back what I said above; I'll chalk it up to sheer ignorance on my part. However, it *was* a fair assumption, given how drugs that are chemically related normally interact, but check on the citation I provided over in the Pregabalin MegaThread that states "...that no cross tolerance between the two compounds [i.e. pregabalin & gabapentin] has been observed."

Apologies for sending out a false positive, HDPT! It took me quite a while of digging around the internet to locate that citation, however. Methinks not much work (VERY surprisingly) has been done to determine the extent to which pregabalin induces tolerance to gabapentin, and vice versa. Shocking, almost, don't you think?

~ vaya

E*DIT: OK, since this has been moved (kudos, leftwing!) the answer I was alluding to in this post can be found three posts above this one, for those who may have missed it*


----------



## Jabberwocky

i'll merge this into the lyrica mega threadand neurontin thread since it's resolved.  thanks vaya


----------



## EPSdeja24

*thanks.*

sorry for the he/she confusion. I kindly appreciate what you are doing here on the board for me, as a newbie,


----------



## Vaya

EPSdeja24 said:


> sorry for the he/she confusion. I kindly appreciate what you are doing here on the board for me, as a newbie,



Welcome! You ought to introduce yourself in the introductions thread.

You'll learn to adore this place - the good and the bad, jointly. I have been here seven years - ought that not let you in on how wonderful a community this is? 

Anyways, back to Lyrica.... I guess, ultimately, homeydontplaythat - you do NOT need to worry about a cross-tolerance between gabapentin and pregabalin. I could find no other source on the internet that suggested a positive or negative tolerance connection between GBP and PGB. None! And I searched every database, even used my old college's access account information to gain access to some otherwise restricted/pay-only PDF clinical trials... and nuffin'. Pure smoke.

~ vaya


----------



## homeydontplaythat

thanks for the info, vaya.

im sure your mention of play by play updates on lyrica was directed at me.  no offense taken.  its just that well....i dont really give a shit about the other threads on BL.  i can only answer questions about how long to take oxy after sub so many times.  its just the same stuff over and over.  so i stick to the bup, lyrica, and now gabapenting megas since they are the only drugs that concern me now.  

so i am guilt of posting shit like "wow, i like lyrica"  but i have had many questions and comments including speculating info from the monograph and such.  

if anything i think ive posted so much because it seems if i dont know one else will.  


but its good to hear there is no cross tolerance.  by now ive realized how shitty gabapentin is and how it really is NOT the same drug.  there is a hint of reminiscence but just a flash.  it just makes me hungry.


----------



## Vaya

*Bluelight*



homeydontplaythat said:


> im sure your mention of play by play updates on lyrica was directed at me.  no offense taken.



It was - primarily, although not exclusively by any means. And I'm glad you're not taking offense, because there was no offense meant to be taken. Pregabalin is, as we've all come to understand in our own unique terms, a wonderful compound that is wildly deserving of such extensive conversation; however, I feel that we need mention how much we adore it but once each, for the sake of brevity  The rest of your contributions have been wonderful and thought-provoking, and I *really* appreciate that link to drugs-forum.com; its chock-full of good things to look into. I've only just begun now, in fact! So thank you, primarily for your otherwise-contributions, but also for not rashly hating me because I may have challenged an ego here or there 



			
				homeydontplaythat said:
			
		

> i dont really give a shit about the other threads on BL.  i can only answer questions about how long to take oxy after sub so many times.  its just the same stuff over and over.



Man, I used to feel _just_ the same. As a matter of fact, that very same "boredness" you've just described drove me away from BL entirely for about a year in 2006. However, once you begin to look at Bluelight as a global community, offering forums for *everything* under the goddamned sun, you may begin to appreciate it in different ways. For instance, I knew I cared about my physiological health (that is, my appetite, exercise [to a certain extent], vitamins, meditation) but I never really took time to explore the "Healthy Living" forum; I *knew* without a shadow of a doubt that I was interested in exploring sex and issues related to committed relationships, but never wholeheartedly looked into the SLR forum. I've -always- loved debating philosophy - from Plato to BP's integrity (  ) - and never managed to dive into the Philosophy and Spirituality forums. But once I integrated my BL experience to include more than just that which initially attracted me to the website - that is, drugs - I saw some of the same names I enjoyed hearing from in the drugs forums pop up in the spirituality forums, and some in the health forums; some in the writing forums, and some in the ones dedicated to politics.  And then the whole Bluelight paradigm made sense; it's a community, with opportunities for me to challenge and be challenged at every click of a hyperlink. Back then, online forums weren't as prevalent as they are today, but Bluelight _still_ tops every one I have ever been a member of regarding any subject, because it has it all.

The point of this rambling nonsensical blather? To try and allow another to see this place, these people behind the alphanumeric handles, as something more than a one-stop-shop for clear-cut drug information and nothing more. Even though I may be active in a posting sense much moreso in Other Drugs than I am in SLR, I gain a great deal of knowledge, respect and wisdom from other people simply by viewing and following the variety of discussions, topics and otherwise raunchy material that's bound to cross a drug user's life - although not necessarily over a glass mirror with a razor blade in hand.

...I've been here for seven years of my life.

There's a reason for that...



~ vaya


----------



## EPSdeja24

*very nice*

Very nice commentary there.. I too am guilty of the brevity issue, but as I initially took my first dose of lyrica last Tuesday (day 2 into my hydromorphone detox with sub), and the results and euphoria was something that not only got me through the second toughest thing I've ever done since beating cancer (i'm 25), but created a state of great feeling and emotion.motivation that NO-ONE could ever understand, *except all of you*.. I think that's where some of the "
play by play" comes from but not all.. All in all, I'm very happy that I joined and I have people here who can maybe wrap their heads around what I've experienced, what i'm currently doing, and what problems/successes my future will hold.. Thank you all, esp. veya and homey.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

vaya, was there more than one study that claimed there is no cross tolerance btw gp and pg?


----------



## Vaya

homeydontplaythat said:


> vaya, was there more than one study that claimed there is no cross tolerance btw gp and pg?



On the entire internet, utilizing Google Scholar, PSU's LIAS database, PubMed, ProQuest, PsychINFO, the Journal of Psychopharmacology, and several other lessser-known but equally-esteemed databases, that was the ONE and ONLY article that contained the following three search terms: *gabapentin* AND *pregabalin* AND (*"cross tolerance"* AND/OR *"cross-tolerance"*)

As far as my ability to search abstracts, citations, scholarly articles, clinical trials, database articles and journals goes, that was it. I searched for three hours (no joke, I am impassioned about this issue as I take Lyrica and have taken Neurontin and the issue directly affects me) and could come up with nothing comparable. I even tried nixing out the word "cross" from the search windows, looking only for pregabalin, gabapentin and "tolerance," but with the same results. Sorry man  It was highly frustrating, to say the least.



			
				EPSdeja24 said:
			
		

> Very nice commentary there



Thank you so much, EPS; it was from the heart, and it's highly inspiring to know it was received well by at least one person. My heart goes out to you for your (young!) struggle with cancer, and I feel warm inside knowing that you beat it. That is a Herculean feat, my friend; my very best to you and those who love you. Please stay with us here on Bluelight.

~ vaya


----------



## Vaya

homeydontplaythat, I want to THANK YOU again for that drugs-forum link; I've been reading it and....

...what a f*cking comprehensive post on pregabalin. Just, thank you for it. I've extracted a lot of pleasure and knowledge from reading it, and I would have been naive, moreso, had you not shared it with us. Kudos and Bravo!

 ~ vaya

Actually, I have a question after reading that article - it says "generic forms are available" and I was under the impression that Pfizer's patent on pregabalin didn't run its course until at least 2011, if not later. Can someone clarify this, as I'm currently being f*cked in the ass because my insurance won't cover the cost of the Pfizer brand pregabalin each month ($267.87 USD/month for ninety 150mg white capsules per month)?

Additionally, I've always been interested in the 200, 225 and 300mg capsules; are these not available in the United States? I've read on Bluelight that the highest available single-dose capsule in the US was what I get, i.e. the white 150mg capsules, although I've never seen a reference for that claim and am highly curious. Thx!


----------



## Skeksis

Took about 800mg with my 40mg Oxycontin and a few 8mg D's and i lost my balance a few times and my eyes have been droopy. Really nice when combined with Vicodin as well since the Vicodin is a little shitty by itself.


----------



## sp0r

Indeed to it is thank you.




homeydontplaythat said:


> oh, another thing.  in the monograph there was a section on gabapentin as it related to pregabalin.  they compared doses of 300mg of gabapentin and 100mg of pregabalin.  again, this leads me to believe that pregabalin is 3 TIMES MORE POTENT than gabapentin.
> 
> i think this is helpful info.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

vaya, there is no generic of pregabalin.  i dont know what the fuck they were talking about.  however, you could look into a patient assistance program.  i was on one for suboxone and received the medication for FREE.  totally worth checking out.  

after being on gabapentin for 3 days now i can say with slight confidence that the two drugs are not the same.  the effects of both vary wildly.  the molecular structures are different as well.  the fact that there is no cross tolerance tops it off.  i really was under the impression that pg was an evergreened version of gp.  it is not.  they are very closley related but they are different drugs.

i think im just going to stop taking the gp and wait until sunday to resume lyrica.  the gp doesnt do ANYTHING.


----------



## EPSdeja24

*very nice*

I just got my script filled from my doc's at MDAnderson and it's def. 200mg capsules, 90 count. They are def out there! And vaya, your words were very kind and uplifting, as I am still in the mental struggle of dealing with such a serious diagnosis/treatment at such a young age.. Thank you again and I will def. be continuing my posts here @ bluelight


----------



## homeydontplaythat

oh yeah, 300mg is the highest supplied capsule in the US.  the 150s are just very commonly scripted since they are capsules and thus cannot be scored.

http://msplaques.blogspot.com/2009/10/saying-farewell-to-lyrica-and-extra.html


----------



## Vaya

*Revelation? Further testing may be required...*



homeydontplaythat said:


> after being on gabapentin for 3 days now i can say with slight confidence that the two drugs are not the same.  the effects of both vary wildly.  the molecular structures are different as well.  the fact that there is no cross tolerance tops it off.  i really was under the impression that pg was an evergreened version of gp.  it is not.  they are very closley related but they are different drugs.



In response to this, I am going to throw something wild out there that I have been thinking about recently.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I personally believe you can say with complete confidence that the two drugs are _not_ the same!

Pregabalin was designed to be a _successor to_ gabapentin, *not* a more potent _analogue of_ gabapentin. The two compounds share the properties of being GABAergic anticonvulsants with nocioception-blocking properties, but I believe this is less likely due to the _inhibition of glutamate release_ via the blockage of voltage-gated N-calcium channels, but rather the _inhibition of substance P release_ via the blockage of voltage-gated N-calcium channels. The degree to which each drug accomplishes its inhibition of neurotransmitter release is obviously different based on the variances in potency, and more or less neurotransmitters of other types may still be released despite the presence of one drug or the other.

Thus, GP & PG's mechanisms of action (although not known precisely) are the same. The obvious difference lies in the _efficacy of the mechanism_; PG is obviously more efficient and effective at blocking the release of substance P, which accounts for why a lower milligram dose is required. In my mind, the less obvious difference between GP & PG lies in their respective _side effects profiles_*. I think that GP's side effects profile is more haphazard and uncontrolled than that of PG; its side effects are _more weakly_ expressed in a _wider range_ of physiological and psychological areas in the human body. By contrast, PG's side effects manifest _more strongly_ throughout a _narrower range_ of the human body's physiology and psyche.

*When I use the term *side effects profile* here for each of the two compounds, I am referring to their primary effects (for instance, "mood stabilization") that are not related to nocioception in any way. I do not mean "side effects" in the traditional sense of the term, such as "dry mouth" or "constipation."

The article that I dredged up established that *there is no cross-tolerance between GP & PG.* Given that their _mechanisms of action are the same_ (which ought to imply cross-tolerance), one hypothesis of mine for explaining the paradoxical lack of cross-tolerance is that the differences between the _side effects profiles_ (as I have defined them here) may be implicated in either _negating, preventing, re-routing_ or _rendering physiologically impossible_ the development of the type of cross-tolerance one would expect to see between two compounds with nearly identical modes of action.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*whew*
It took me so very long to put into hopefully comprehensible terms what I believe may lie at the root of the disparity between scientific logic and what we are observing in reality with regard to these fascinating chemical compounds. I shall leave it open to scrutiny now.

~ vaya


----------



## rickolasnice

homeydontplaythat said:


> vaya, there is no generic of pregabalin.  i dont know what the fuck they were talking about.



Pregabid.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

not sure if you understand the concept of trade names and chemicals names.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

anyone know what doses are recomended for treating anxiety?  i know they officially indicate it for that in europe.  any europeans wanna chime in?


----------



## amanitadine

There is generic pregabalin the world round, save for the U.S. Dunno bout canada. And yeah, having experienced the sheer horror that is pregabalin withdrawals, I am very cautious now. Gabapentin and pregabalin def share alot of similiar effects, but I agree they are markedly different. Gabapentin does however substitute for pregabalin whilst in withdrawals....I've found it takes about 4 times as much gabapentin (ie 600 mg will sub for 150mg of pregab) And amen to limited absorbtion...Staggering works wonders with gp. 

I think there will much deeper understanding of the pharmacodynamics of these drugs in the upcoming years. Pregabalin withdrawal is not nearly as physical as I would have asssumed. It (in my experience) is a strangely mental affair....LOTS of rebound anxiety, hopelessness, and shades of psychosis abound....also much slower to resolve than I would have guessed. I recently went two weeks with no pg or gp and improvement was very slow. Wonder drugs indeed, but they come with a cost that is steeper than most think. Tread carefully!:D


----------



## homeydontplaythat

um, how would there be a generic anywhere?  pfzier is an international company.


----------



## amanitadine

Aye but patent law is country specific. I just returned from 9 months in India surviving off of 4 or 5  different generic pregabalins. Still expensive by Indian standards, but about 5% the cost of Lyrica in the states.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

india rocks.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i love living in california.  sorry, random.


----------



## Bupe

amanitadine said:


> Aye but patent law is country specific. I just returned from 9 months in India surviving off of 4 or 5  different generic pregabalins. Still expensive by Indian standards, but about 5% the cost of Lyrica in the states.



Not really, they get away with it because it is so prevalent and it is not worth a corp to go after the thousands of cases with lawsuits, unless of course you are the RIAA/MPAA and due it unlawfully being automated..


----------



## SizzleSword

Alright, I currently take gabapentin 400mg four times a day for social anxiety.  I was taken off of clonazepam at a low dosage of 2mg a day that I was taking for 7 years, then put on gabapentin to "counter withdrawal".  Anyway, that's all over with, and now I'm taking the gabapentin.  I've gathered that the bioavailability is bad, the tolerance skyrockets after the first dose, etc.  I've been thinking about spacing my dosage two days apart from each other, plus I've even tried asking if phenibut could substitute for gabapentin (since, long story short, I run out of my gabapentin before I can get a refill).

That said, I'm curious if there's a possibility I could be put on pregabalin if I asked my psychiatrist under the right conditions?  Or is this medicine prescribed in a different way?  Basically, I want a medicine that works like gabapentin, but I don't want to deal with taking 1800mg or more of something when there's something else I can take ~300mg and have the same relieving effects.  Is pregabalin something that you can get from through your psychiatrist, or is this something completely different?  Is this worth talking to my psychiatrist about if I have problems with gabapentin?


----------



## Supeudol

SizzleSword said:


> Alright, I currently take gabapentin 400mg four times a day for social anxiety.  I was taken off of clonazepam at a low dosage of 2mg a day that I was taking for 7 years, then put on gabapentin to "counter withdrawal".  Anyway, that's all over with, and now I'm taking the gabapentin.  I've gathered that the bioavailability is bad, the tolerance skyrockets after the first dose, etc.  I've been thinking about spacing my dosage two days apart from each other, plus I've even tried asking if phenibut could substitute for gabapentin (since, long story short, I run out of my gabapentin before I can get a refill).
> 
> That said, I'm curious if there's a possibility I could be put on pregabalin if I asked my psychiatrist under the right conditions?  Or is this medicine prescribed in a different way?  Basically, I want a medicine that works like gabapentin, but I don't want to deal with taking 1800mg or more of something when there's something else I can take ~300mg and have the same relieving effects.  Is pregabalin something that you can get from through your psychiatrist, or is this something completely different?  Is this worth talking to my psychiatrist about if I have problems with gabapentin?



I don't see why your psychiatrist would not put you on pregabalin.  Most Psychs now are switching their patients from gabapentin to pregabalin.  Although pregabalin is supposed to have less side effects, some people cannot tolerate it, so they are switched back to gabapentin.  I was on gabapentin for maybe 1 week, and the stupid psych in the world I had switched my from my pregabalin to gabapentin which I didn't want. All I said was that it was "a little pricey and if he had any sample packs of Lyrica". So right away, he goes and writes me a script from 100mg Gabapentin TID (x3/day) which is totally fucking retarded when I was taking around 375mg/day of pregabalin, and pregabalin is 2x the strength of gabapentin.  

I guess they are very similar drugs, and some people actually prefer gabapentin, although I never really got to experiment with it because I was on methadone at the time and he put my fucking gabapentin on daily dispense.  Right away I switched to another psych there and got back on pregabalin.  

The only thing is that if you are in US or Canada, Pregabalin/Lyrica is fucking expensive as hell!  I just payed $128.71 CDN dollars for 60 75mg capsules.  My doc is alright, but he is very weary in writing scripts, he will not prescribe even fucking clonidine for me in opiate withdrawals.  I have never heard of a doctor not being able to prescribe me some clonidine. He also won't raise my dosage on pregabalin yet, its only 75mg BID (x2/day).  Before I went to rehab I was on 600mg/per day of Pregabalin. 8)  Even though I don't want to goto that dosage again as I think it is a bit too high, but something like 150mg 2x/day would be very good for my nerves.

Sorry for my little rant story there.  I would just ask your psych/doc kindly and say that "the gabapentin is not working that well and I have heard of about Lyrica, and was wondering if I could possibly switch?  Something along those lines"  So, the only other thing is, how is your financial situation, and most plans don't cover Lyrica (at least in Canada here). Its a very expensive drug compared to gabapentin, but then again it blows gabapentin out of the water IMO!  Anyways bud, i'm off to bed, keep us updated on how it goes bro! %)


----------



## SizzleSword

The thing is, I'm on a free insurance here in Texas called ValueOptions NorthStar.  I doubt anyone knows about it, but I was denied wellbutrin, seroquel, and something called gabitril because of "expenses".  This is what worries me about being able to get changed to pregabalin, and it's also why I feel lucky to be on gabapentin as I've heard that it's pretty expensive as well.


----------



## Supeudol

Well, the choice is probably totally up to you. As I don't see your psychiatrist denying you Pregabalin at all. Why don't you try it out, if your insurance doesn't cover it, just pay for it for the first time, and try it out and see if its really worth it over Gabapentin. Some people find amazing results and find Pregabalin knocks it out of the water. If you don't like it, or don't think its worth it, just switch back to Gabapentin and tell your psych that it was too expensive and wasn't really worth the extra $$.

I hope this helps.


----------



## avrolling

starstyx said:


> Just felt kinda groggy.



Same thing happen to me.. 

But weak opiates (vicodin) make me extremley awake... 

Would it be okay if I took 10mg (1000mg pill) to counter act the groggy feelng of the Lyrica?


----------



## homeydontplaythat

if your insurance wont cover seroquel it wont cover lyrica.  oh, and gabapentin is NOT expensive.  well, its not dirt cheap but it is generic.


----------



## L0cky

lucky i live in the Netherlands where my insurance pays my lyrica each month.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

as does mine.  medicare kicks ass.  suboxone, lyrica, and liquid suspension of lexapro = 500 bucks a month.  i pay 3 dollars.


----------



## Vaya

*Interesting Study Provides an Interesting Answer*



homeydontplaythat said:


> anyone know what doses are recomended for treating anxiety?  i know they officially indicate it for that in europe.  any europeans wanna chime in?



In college I used as a source for a paper on psychiatry, GAD and emerging medications a study conducted to compare the efficacy of pregabailn to placebo and alprazolam in the treatment of individuals diagnosed with GAD using DSM-IV-TR criteria. In it, three pregabalin groups were used; 300mg/day, 450mg/day, and 600mg/day groups. One alprazolam group was used, at a daily dosage of 1.5mg. And then there was a control group, which received a daily placebo (inactive) pill. Measurements were conducted over a 4-week period to quantify and compare improvements in both *psychic anxiety symptoms* (mental manifestations of anxiety [disastrous thinking, etc.]) and *somatic anxiety symptoms* (physical manifestations of anxiety [racing heart, etc.]).

By the end of the 4-week study, the 1.5mg/day alprazolam group, as well as all three pregabalin groups, demonstrated a significant reduction in psychic symptoms of GAD over placebo; interestingly, though, _only the 300 and 600mg pregabalin groups_ demonstrated a significant reduction in somatic symptoms of GAD over the placebo group, whereas the 1.5mg/day alprazolam group and the 450mg/day pregabalin groups did NOT demonstrate clinically significant improvements!

Here's a free link to the full study:
Archives of General Psychiatry Vol. 62 No. 9, September 2005.
Pregabalin for Treatment of Generalized Anxiety Disorder
A 4-Week, Multicenter, Double-blind, Placebo-Controlled Trial of Pregabalin and Alprazolam

Personally, I'm not *entirely* surprised about the alprazolam group not showing physical anxiety symptom improvement, simply because alprazolam has less musculo-skeletal relaxant properties than some other benzodiazepines, such as diazepam, but what really perplexes me (and the study's authors) is that the low-end and high-end pregabalin groups showed physical improvements, but the middle group did not. But, for the purposes of answering your question, if I were to base my answer to you off of the results of this study, I suppose I would suggest either a dose of 300mg/day or 600mg/day, since both these groups were the only groups to have shown improvements in both realms; 450mg took care of half the symptoms, but for someone in the US diagnosed with GAD who is scripted Lyrica for it (off-label, obviously), I *need* those somatic anxiety symptoms taken care of as well as just the debilitating psychic symptoms. Both psychic and somatic symptoms of anxiety can be equally as uncomfortable for me and in terms of treatment, they must be inseparable.

Interesting thing, though, is that my own scripted amount of Lyrica per day happens to be 450mg/day - the one pregabalin dosage that *didn't * work for somatic symptoms in the study, and I should note that it *does* work for all of my symptoms

Hope all of this maybe h elps, although now that I've typed it all up, it seems rather more likely to confuse the issue rather than answer the question. However, for what it's worth 

~ vaya


----------



## Vaya

avrolling said:


> Same thing happen to me..
> 
> But weak opiates (vicodin) make me extremley awake...
> 
> Would it be okay if I took 10mg (1000mg pill) to counter act the groggy feelng of the Lyrica?



Weak opiates "awaken" me (in a sense) too, 10mg of hydrocodone is NOT likely to do this in combination with Lyrica. If anything, it will probably make you much, much more tired, as pregabalin potentiates the effects of opiates.



			
				homeydontplaythat said:
			
		

> as does mine. medicare kicks ass. suboxone, lyrica, and liquid suspension of lexapro = 500 bucks a month. i pay 3 dollars.



...
_what??_
I hate you, dude!!!! 
btw how much pregabalin are you scripted?

~ vaya


----------



## L0cky

Vaya said:


> Weak opiates "awaken" me (in a sense) too, 10mg of hydrocodone is NOT likely to do this in combination with Lyrica. If anything, it will probably make you much, much more tired, as pregabalin potentiates the effects of opiates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> _what??_
> I hate you, dude!!!!
> btw how much pregabalin are you scripted?
> 
> ~ vaya



i dont know how you get away with only 3 dollars a month , thats insane , i pay 99 euro's for medicare covering.

i got scripted 4x150mg a day but i mostly take about 300-450 mg a day otherwise concentrating at work becomes very hard.

lyrica can give some confusion, especial when you take it over a long time.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

3 bucks for my suboxone.  the lyrica and lexapro are free actually.  

vaya, thanks for the links.  300mg is what i am scripted but i basically decided my own dose.  does anyone have any links to prescribing information in EUROPE????  i am curious what drs are dosing patients with as an optimal, in their eyes/experience, dose of pg.  i just took 5 days off in hopes of reducing my tolerance and maintaining efficiency of effects.  im going to take 450mg today as that is the recreational dose the monograph cities.  i do just fine with only 150mg a day.  i started taking 300 just because my tolerance was going up.  first time i ever took it 300mg had me feeling fucking amazing.  it was incredibly euphoric.  i would like to see if i can regain that now.  therapeutically 150mg is ample though.  

im hoping some europeans will chime in.  cmon, share your uncircumcised knowledge with me!


----------



## homeydontplaythat

another question:

how does food affect absorption?  im talking about from PERSONAL experience, not what the monograph says.  i know it says it decreases it by 15-30%, but i would like to know what it is in practice.  i fucking hate having to wait like 3 hrs after i eat in order to feel like im not wasting a dose.


----------



## L0cky

homeydontplaythat said:


> another question:
> 
> how does food affect absorption?  im talking about from PERSONAL experience, not what the monograph says.  i know it says it decreases it by 15-30%, but i would like to know what it is in practice.  i fucking hate having to wait like 3 hrs after i eat in order to feel like im not wasting a dose.



food affects absorption quit a lot in my experience, i always take my lyrica 1 hour before i start eating in the morning to get max absorption effect much stronger come up and plateau 1-2 hours.

If you want less of a high feeling then taking it with food is a option, effect comes up much slower and is harder to notice. plateau at 2-4 hours.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

yeah i take it when i wake up, i generally dont eat breakfast at all either.  i just took it 1 min ago and i ate two slices of cheese pizza at 12:30, so 3 hrs.  i just couldnt wait any longer.  i have been really irritable, tired, slightly anxious today.  i like taking 450mg,  letting it kick in and drinking 1 or 2 glasses of wine and then taking a 1mg shot of suboxone.  its like nodding on heroin.


----------



## Vaya

homeydontplaythat said:


> vaya, thanks for the links.  300mg is what i am scripted but i basically decided my own dose.  does anyone have any links to prescribing information in EUROPE????  i am curious what drs are dosing patients with as an optimal, in their eyes/experience, dose of pg.



Well, wasn't that study conducted in Europe? I believe it was... and sine it's from 2005, I'm quite sure that European psychiatrists have since taken note of it and are prescribing somewhat in accordance with documented research paradigms... again, though, neither am I a European patient nor am I a psychiatrist (though well on my way!), so I can't absolutely answer your question 

One question I can answer (that's already been anecdotally answered by two previous posters, but whose answers I can support) is that food affects Lyrica's absorption like a motherfucker for me. I mean I would hazard a guess that, subjectively, it decreases what I can feel from Lyrica by around 50% (!). Since it takes around 2 hours for it to work for me, but probably only about 45 minutes to actually digest the drug and absorb it on an empty stomach, I don't find it too much of a pain bc I only need to wait 45 mins - 1hr after taking my dose to begin eating. Which, by that point, I'm eager as shit to do because pregabalin increases my appetite as much as does cannabis (especially when I take my Lyrica with my daily, or even half of my daily, Valium). Ridiculous amounts of food have been consumed by me during these times!!

~ vaya


----------



## Vaya

homeydontplaythat said:


> one thing i would like to share is that i received a full monograph in the mail today.  riteaid has some patient are program associated with lyrica so they sent it to me. god.



I'd overlooked this until you mentioned it today. Is it entitled anything special so that I could look for a PDF or HTML version of this pregabalin monograph? I'd love to have a copy but if it's really long (as monographs tend to be 'of essay or book length' [freeonlinedictionary.com]) I would never ask you to type it up for me lol.

~ vaya


----------



## L0cky

Vaya said:


> Well, wasn't that study conducted in Europe? I believe it was... and sine it's from 2005, I'm quite sure that European psychiatrists have since taken note of it and are prescribing somewhat in accordance with documented research paradigms... again, though, neither am I a European patient nor am I a psychiatrist (though well on my way!), so I can't absolutely answer your question
> 
> One question I can answer (that's already been anecdotally answered by two previous posters, but whose answers I can support) is that food affects Lyrica's absorption like a motherfucker for me. I mean I would hazard a guess that, subjectively, it decreases what I can feel from Lyrica by around 50% (!). Since it takes around 2 hours for it to work for me, but probably only about 45 minutes to actually digest the drug and absorb it on an empty stomach, I don't find it too much of a pain bc I only need to wait 45 mins - 1hr after taking my dose to begin eating. Which, by that point, I'm eager as shit to do because pregabalin increases my appetite as much as does cannabis (especially when I take my Lyrica with my daily, or even half of my daily, Valium). Ridiculous amounts of food have been consumed by me during these times!!
> 
> ~ vaya




yes lyrica makes very hungry, food taste good while on it,i try to eat nuts and fruits to still my hunger 
still i lost about 30 pounds in 10 months from when i start using lyrica, it helps me a lot to deal with pain, i became a more active person , i can go finally outside again  withouth bothering to much about my pains.


----------



## El_Toro

homeydontplaythat said:


> another question:
> 
> how does food affect absorption?  im talking about from PERSONAL experience, not what the monograph says.  i know it says it decreases it by 15-30%, but i would like to know what it is in practice.  i fucking hate having to wait like 3 hrs after i eat in order to feel like im not wasting a dose.



Lyrica is expensive. Don't waste it by taking it on a non-empty stomach. As always, take your recreational drugs on an empty stomach


----------



## homeydontplaythat

yes, it is incredibly expensive.  thank god for uncle sam.  thank you tax payers!!!  the system is working just as it should in my case.  im getting help i need and in turn im becoming a productive member or society.  normalcy here i come!


----------



## Vaya

El_Toro said:


> As always, take your recreational drugs on an empty stomach



I don't debate this statement, El.  It's just... well, for some people, pregabalin isn't for recreation... but I get your point lol

~ vaya


----------



## homeydontplaythat

does anyone think the concept of stagger would apply to lyrica?  i know the dosing is linear, but im trying to figure out why intravenous use does not work nearly as well as oral.  is it something about the transport proteins being absorbed by the gut?

seriously, other ROAs that are known to be more direct dont work nearly as well as oral use in my experience.  i have tried plugging and IV.  it hits faster but it seems like half the drug really gets absorbed.  i dont know.  it just doesnt make any sense.  the assholes at ADD wont answer any questions because they are too busy jerking off to how smart they think they are.  i wish there was an intermediate between OD and ADD.  something where more advanced talk of drugs could be held without assholes that have no other life besides a forum.


----------



## avrolling

Vaya said:


> Weak opiates "awaken" me (in a sense) too, 10mg of hydrocodone is NOT likely to do this in combination with Lyrica. If anything, it will probably make you much, much more tired, as pregabalin potentiates the effects of opiates.



Damn haha I guess I'm stuck just going to sleep with Lyrica! :/


----------



## Bojangles69

Vaya said:


> In college I used as a source for a paper on psychiatry, GAD and emerging medications a study conducted to compare the efficacy of pregabailn to placebo and alprazolam in the treatment of individuals diagnosed with GAD using DSM-IV-TR criteria. In it, three pregabalin groups were used; 300mg/day, 450mg/day, and 600mg/day groups. One alprazolam group was used, at a daily dosage of 1.5mg. And then there was a control group, which received a daily placebo (inactive) pill. Measurements were conducted over a 4-week period to quantify and compare improvements in both *psychic anxiety symptoms* (mental manifestations of anxiety [disastrous thinking, etc.]) and *somatic anxiety symptoms* (physical manifestations of anxiety [racing heart, etc.]).
> 
> By the end of the 4-week study, the 1.5mg/day alprazolam group, as well as all three pregabalin groups, demonstrated a significant reduction in psychic symptoms of GAD over placebo; interestingly, though, _only the 300 and 600mg pregabalin groups_ demonstrated a significant reduction in somatic symptoms of GAD over the placebo group, whereas the 1.5mg/day alprazolam group and the 450mg/day pregabalin groups did NOT demonstrate clinically significant improvements!
> 
> Here's a free link to the full study:
> Archives of General Psychiatry Vol. 62 No. 9, September 2005.
> Pregabalin for Treatment of Generalized Anxiety Disorder
> A 4-Week, Multicenter, Double-blind, Placebo-Controlled Trial of Pregabalin and Alprazolam
> 
> Personally, I'm not *entirely* surprised about the alprazolam group not showing physical anxiety symptom improvement, simply because alprazolam has less musculo-skeletal relaxant properties than some other benzodiazepines, such as diazepam, but what really perplexes me (and the study's authors) is that the low-end and high-end pregabalin groups showed physical improvements, but the middle group did not. But, for the purposes of answering your question, if I were to base my answer to you off of the results of this study, I suppose I would suggest either a dose of 300mg/day or 600mg/day, since both these groups were the only groups to have shown improvements in both realms; 450mg took care of half the symptoms, but for someone in the US diagnosed with GAD who is scripted Lyrica for it (off-label, obviously), I *need* those somatic anxiety symptoms taken care of as well as just the debilitating psychic symptoms. Both psychic and somatic symptoms of anxiety can be equally as uncomfortable for me and in terms of treatment, they must be inseparable.
> 
> Interesting thing, though, is that my own scripted amount of Lyrica per day happens to be 450mg/day - the one pregabalin dosage that *didn't * work for somatic symptoms in the study, and I should note that it *does* work for all of my symptoms
> 
> Hope all of this maybe h elps, although now that I've typed it all up, it seems rather more likely to confuse the issue rather than answer the question. However, for what it's worth
> 
> ~ vaya



I wouldn't pay attention to this study for too long. When you conduct research like this there is NO WAY to possibly control for all the confounds. And theres potentially a hundred different reasons why the middle group didn't show an improvement which the study can't mention.

They were merely asked what medications/drugs they were on, not tested. When you conduct research long enough you learn that participants in studies lie all the time because they don't realize that certain "nonimportant" things can hugely sway the results. If you were perplexed by these results you'd further be perplexed by the amount of data people report thats not true. And although this won't effect their somatic readings it will effect them from being allowed to participate.

Also, the population was sampled through a clinical referal. The problem isn't the referal, the problem it the actual diagnoses of the patients. In order to test for a somatic change that can be generalized to the average biology of an avg person, you would sample non gad patients and do a "random sample".

Some of those patients could have not had gad, had higher adrenal output (which would make someone anxious) and simply been bad referals. In a situation like that its not hard to get clusters of people in certain groups even when they are randomly assigned to their groups.

In fact, because this research was isolated to only people who suffer GAD, the results can only be generalized to people WITH GAD, which is a small percent of the people actually taking lyrica. Then there is the fact of misdiagnosed patients (maybe more patients in the 450mg group had high blood pressure and not GAD) and the fact that all these patients report their histories through self report. The researchers really had no idea what they were taking/have been on before the study.
It also doesn't consider the fact of how short the study was (4 weeks) because by 8 weeks for all you know ALL 3 GROUPS could have an improvement.
THIS IS WHY in research we don't say "the 450mg group didn't work", we say "the 450mg group didn't show significance", anyone who works in research will tell you that 1 study means very little. Repeat this study 4 more times with longer records, and control for confounds better. Otherwise, I would NOT try to derive any meaning from it.

-Bo


----------



## homeydontplaythat

it is a great piece of drug porn regardless.  i get off on shit like this.  thanks for posting the link, vaya.  ill have that monograph out to you soon enough.


----------



## WhateverIDo

I received the contents of 5 100mg Lyrica capsules, just the powder. I was able to get high off of it before by snorting it, but it was not pleasant. What would be the best way to take it without snorting?


----------



## homeydontplaythat

just swallow the caps.  ive tried shooting, plugging, parachuting and nothing compares to just swallowing the damn capsules.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

well, i took a week off and substitued with with neurontin.  it didnt really do much to lower my tolerance.  

vaya, i know you found that study that said there is NO cross tolerance, but i dont know man.  7 days off and 450mg does not do what 300 used to, by far.


----------



## i8hooked

L0cky said:


> i dont know how you get away with only 3 dollars a month , thats insane , i pay 99 euro's for medicare covering.
> 
> i got scripted 4x150mg a day but i mostly take about 300-450 mg a day otherwise concentrating at work becomes very hard.
> 
> lyrica can give some confusion, especial when you take it over a long time.


I guess I am lucky. My girlfriend is on medicaid/medicare, she gets 60 Lyrica per month for fifty cents! 90 lortab 10's also for 50 cents and 90 1mg xanax for, yep you guessed it, fifty cents and she dosent take any of it...she gives it all to me.
But the lortabs are useless because of my high tolerance.
But I swear the lyrica staves off withdrawl!!!! I love that shit.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i actually dont pay anything for lyrica.  i pay 3 bucks for the suboxone.

yeah, lyrica is just about as good as a benzo for anxiety or opiate wd.

hopefully drs will start catching on that you dont need to script people vicodin and xanax when lyrica and tramadol is fine.  i mean the pregabalin has analgesic effects itself, which is why it is the only thing besides cymbalta for fibro.


----------



## Vaya

*Studies, studies, studies...*

Thanks for your critique, Bo - I'm in graduate school studying Biological Psychology, so I've had quite a bit of time to understand the importance of all the confounds you correctly identified. The reason I posted it at all was merely that it popped back into mind when I read homey's question. I agree - it definitely is not the be all end all of inquisitions into the efficacy of pregabalin for GAD.



homeydontplaythat said:


> vaya, i know you found that study that said there is NO cross tolerance, but i dont know man.  7 days off and 450mg does not do what 300 used to, by far.



Like I said, it was the only thing anywhere I could find having investigated cross tolerance between the two drugs. Who knows, perhaps the study was flawed or alternatively that the existence of cross tolerance comes down to individual physiology. Either way, the amount of trouble I had to undertake to find an answer at all indicates that MORE RESEARCH NEEDS TO BE DONE!! 

I only wish we had the resources to just conduct the research ourselves. At this point, I find the compounds so severely interesting that I could see myself investing the time and energy necessary to get a fuckin' real answer! 

Thanks again, by the way, for sending out  the monograph - I mean really. I'm so excited to discover that inn my mailbox one of these days!

All the best,

~ vaya


----------



## homeydontplaythat

ummmm, about that monograph, hehe.  i think i threw out the duplicate, dude.  what i can do is just makes copies of the one i have though.  should be like 12 pages though.  ill have to get some stamps.


----------



## tmoneyinc

What is the best way to get your doctor to switch you off lyrica and back onto an opiate regime? Or semi-syn. like Tramadol? 

Also in everyones lyrica opinion what are the best combos with this drug? Whats works well with the gaba group?

Cheers!


----------



## pixplzthx

homeydontplaythat said:


> i actually dont pay anything for lyrica.  i pay 3 bucks for the suboxone.
> 
> yeah, lyrica is just about as good as a benzo for anxiety or opiate wd.
> 
> *hopefully drs will start catching on that you dont need to script people vicodin and xanax when lyrica and tramadol is fine.*  i mean the pregabalin has analgesic effects itself, which is why it is the only thing besides cymbalta for fibro.



*
Agreed*.  I was on/off opiates for almost _ten years_.  I was finally scripted Lyrica™
a few years ago and my _opiate needs went way down_.  I really like the effects that it has both medicinally and recreational use.

One last thing:  I've been off of opiates (because I didn't really like them medicinally) for over a month or two.  Tuesday I went in to tak about my lower back.  I told them I don't want another opiate so: "What else can you do?"

I was told to try Lidoderm™ patches and to apply them "where it hurts."  These patches have been out since 1999!  They work amazingly.  the lidocaine goes through the skin and numbs the nerve roots.  I still use Lyrica to conquer most of the chronic pain.

I first got injured in late 2000.  I think that doctors are robots that come in say "Hi", pretend to listen to you, and then prescribe some horrible pill.  I would never have been on the OXyContin roller coaster if I had known about Lidoderm™.  My primary is going to get an _earful of hate_ next week!


----------



## homeydontplaythat

so lyrica helps with pain/potentiates the opiods?  great.  yeah, if you can get away with it try lyrica and tramadol.  i may want to try nucynta.  its basically stronger than tramadol but not as strong as oxy.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

oh i have a question.  i love lyrica but i worry about tolerance and losing the effiiacy of the drug.  therefore i tried to substitute it with gabapentin for a week as i thought there was no cross tolerance.  this didnt seem to work and gabapentin has no effect on me.  

im thinking i should get scripted xanax to supplant the lyrica for 5 days off per month.  im going to have to say i want it in case of panic attacks though.  does anyone think this is a good/bad idea?  i suppose i could just not use anything for 5 days once a month.  does 5 days seem long enough, or would i need even less time??????


----------



## FPU4eva

homeydontplaythat said:


> so lyrica helps with pain/potentiates the opiods?  great.  yeah, if you can get away with it try lyrica and tramadol.  i may want to try nucynta.  its basically stronger than tramadol but not as strong as oxy.



dude stay away from tramadol and lyrica, Last summer I was addicted to both of them all the while I had constant access to heroin, oxy and any other hard opiate and benzo i wanted and no matter what what ended up making me go to rehab was the combination of those 2, you know how weird it was telling the doctors I was in rehab because of lyrica? the drug is horribly addicting at recreational levels(taking 500mg-1 gram a day) and after a week of it you will have the worst detox i have experienced, before i had opiate withdrawl bad and it wasent a 10% of what lyrica withdrawl was, and combining that with the mighthy withdrawl from the snri effects from the tramadol and the opiate withdrawls from the o-desemtyhtramadol or w.e its called combined made for one hell of a withdrawl that made me go into a catonic state, im not telling u to just drop them because as long as you dont build to bad of a tollerence lyrica will help ur pain alot. even better then opiates for the certain pain. but i am not a doctor but i advice everyone in the world do not become physically dependant on lyrica!


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i think i may just go with not using anything for 5 days a month.


----------



## tmoneyinc

@FPU4eva
Rehab on this lyrica shit. You must be trollin'. What was so appealing to this combo over even horse?? That had you jacked up in rehab..

And no one answered my previous question, ya we all know about opiods, I mean't like anything else. Even OTC? Or do is it interac with anything? DXM, benadryl forexample.

Either way it seems with most drugs (*not talking anything excempt scripts), if you can have self control and can taper off things, it means you can essentially allow your body and most often mind to become addicted but always find your way back down..Just my thoughts. 

Those of us who are pure addicts and just in it for the sheer desire to push it to the limit without any care or caution. Most often end up in rehab. The rest don't, simple observasion from board links and post readings.

I think we'd all be surprised how many of even like our next door neighbours are running constant habits or used too-only excersing discipline and self control to keep them from going that extra step.

Do as you please but know your limits. Sounds retard I suppose but it's the honest truth. I've often seen on various sites over the years of many coming to the self realizes that they "Just wanted to become an addict and get addicted as fuck" Not 100% intently I guess but still willingly and knowingly getting so deep into whatever scripts that have, that they end up in the same one place.


It's like a syndrome..a diease..
People boarding a kamikaze plane ride into certain hell. Rehab.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

fuck, its been exactly 1 month that i have been taking lyrica and my tolerance has gone up.  i would take 150mg in the morning on an empty stomach and feel BEAUTIFUL all day.  now i get about 1/4 of the effect.  instead of taking 300mg tomorrow morning i think i need to take a break.  

how long do you think i need to stop for my tolerance to reverse????
the half life is 6hrs so at 24hrs i would have 6.25% in my system....i would think it would be analogous to kicking heroin.  so about 7 days?  i suppose i could do one full work week or 5 days.  

any thoughts are highly appreciated.  i would like someone with experience to comment.


----------



## amanitadine

FPU4eva said:


> dude stay away from tramadol and lyrica, Last summer I was addicted to both of them all the while I had constant access to heroin, oxy and any other hard opiate and benzo i wanted and no matter what what ended up making me go to rehab was the combination of those 2, you know how weird it was telling the doctors I was in rehab because of lyrica? the drug is horribly addicting at recreational levels(taking 500mg-1 gram a day) and after a week of it you will have the worst detox i have experienced, before i had opiate withdrawl bad and it wasent a 10% of what lyrica withdrawl was, and combining that with the mighthy withdrawl from the snri effects from the tramadol and the opiate withdrawls from the o-desemtyhtramadol or w.e its called combined made for one hell of a withdrawl that made me go into a catonic state, im not telling u to just drop them because as long as you dont build to bad of a tollerence lyrica will help ur pain alot. even better then opiates for the certain pain. but i am not a doctor but i advice everyone in the world do not become physically dependant on lyrica!



^^ man, im sorry, i know the exact hell of which you speak. Lyrica withdrawal is so fricking terrible at those high doses, and yes, it is even worse combined with tramadol withdrawals. I experienced just such  a year or so ago. And there is oh so very little to do about, nothing to take to relieve that hell. Benzos helped a little, but there is a nasty verging on psychotic state you end up in and recovery is VERY slow. I was amazed at the time how few reports of pregabalin withdrawal were out there. Tread with care!

homeydontplaythat - yeah tolerance creeps in pretty dramatically after the first month. It takes (in my experience) around two days for your tolerance to drop dramatically for alot of the effects but some aspects dont really ever return. The first few weeks is really the honeymoon stage (i thought i had finally found the RIGHT med for me!) and alot of those sensationally good anxiogenic /subtle euphoric  traits that really made pregabalin stand out just are forever  muted. I've heard many people compare it to MDMA in that regard, in that it is never as  good as it was at first. But yeah, after a couple day break you should at least feel the effects of 150mg in the morning. Twas a shame because I really thought Lyrica was the perfect GAD drug for me. It does however continue to work great for actual nerve pain.

cheers


----------



## homeydontplaythat

shit man, you are scaring me.  i too feel like i finally found THE drug.  best for depression anxiety motivation energy, sex, sleep.  it kicks ass.  it freaks me out to think the effects will go away.  all i can do is try to take a break for a few days once a month.  i think ill be ok.  we shall see though.


----------



## SubutexMan

*HEy guys so I have never had this shit lyrica before and also never had nerotin but I am interested in getting on both or just lyrica.. I am intrested to do so so i can not get anxcity attacks at night about dieing death and family getting sick ect. but I want to know what the PROS AND CONS ARE of this shit lyrica.. I WAnt to know about the high it can give you and what that feels like. I  REALLY want to know if it is something I should get on and something that once I have been on for about a year I can get off, If I want to for w/e reason. I AM currently On subutex 1 mg daily... 

-So lets HEAR the PROS and CONS OF LYRICA
-can you get off it w/e an issue once being on it for a year
-will the withdrawls cause me to always need lyrica or narontin or once i get to a better head space can i stop it for good..

-- please someone give me a really well thought out awnser I am already stuck on subutex for the next year. and mabye longer due to how much of an addict/pussy i am. I can not get myself hooked on another drug for no reason. Let me know all you know about the pros and the cons and please do the responce in bullet points
like this

PROS

-XXxx

-XXX'

CONS

-XXXX

-xxxx


THANK YOU TO ALL WHO READ THis and to all who spent the time to give me a well thought out responce.. THis is our lives we are effecting by the questions we pose and anwser so Please do your best.. THANKS AGAIN MATESSS*


----------



## FPU4eva

yes i was in rehab for lyrica, man try to stop before u get in the same state i was harm reduction at its best. because once ur tollerence is 4 or 5 300mg capsules a day it is hard to go cold turkey. someone find a taper method that works, the shit is awful sometimes when i watch a certain show or a certain thing i hear triggers my lyrica craving and my mouth gets hella hella watery(side effect from being super high on lyrica) this thread even makes it happen, we are going to see the real effects of lyrica soon i think. p.s the 100mg pills remind me of substance d from a scanner darkly anyone else agree?


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i still do not understand how to go to rehab for a C-V medication.  

also, IME dry mouth is a side effect at high doses, not salivation.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

my tolerance has officially doubled from 1 month of daily use, ranging from 150-450mg.  

i now need 300mg to replicate the effects of 150mg.  i took 300mg this morning and feel sooooooo good, just like how 150 used to work.  instead of doubling my dose, im going to stop completely for several days.  i figure 5 days will be sufficient.  any thoughts?


----------



## FPU4eva

homeydontplaythat said:


> i still do not understand how to go to rehab for a C-V medication.
> 
> also, IME dry mouth is a side effect at high doses, not salivation.



it does not matter the drugs scheduling to tell u addictive ness ermmm marijuana schedule 1? tramadol schedule non? thats just ignorant in my opinion and im  talking high doses of like 700+ mg ur mouth will be watering and u will not be able to stop eating lol. im just trying to help man. lyrica had a fucking hold on me, i am now sober from everything bar cannabis  and feel better for it, it truely is an awful awful awful substance if not taken as perscribed. idk man good luck with it and try not to raise your dose and if u start to run out do a taper. no body deserves that withdrawl.


----------



## amanitadine

maybe it is an unreported side effect of lyrica but this thread has turned into a skipping record... sigh. I give up.

and, p.s. - I wouldnt take too much credence in scheduling.  Remember, it is Big Pharm and the DEA who decides this stuff. Not who I particularly trust. And search off bluelight, LOTS of reports of hideous Lyrica withdrawals..But it seems to mostly be people who jack up their dose at times to get a buzz, or let their tolerance skyrocket.  If you use it as it is prescribed you will be in a lot better shape. 

subutex man - I would say most of your questions have been answered in this thread


----------



## FPU4eva

amanitadine said:


> and, p.s. - I wouldnt take too much credence in scheduling.  Remember, it is Big Pharm and the DEA who decides this stuff. Not who I particularly trust. And search off bluelight, LOTS of reports of hideous Lyrica withdrawals..But it seems to mostly be people who jack up their dose at times to get a buzz, or let their tolerance skyrocket.  If you use it as it is prescribed you will be in a lot better shape.



exactly. thats what happened to me.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

....i think it actually may be a side effect.  i compulsivley post.  this is the only thread that interests me and im so jacked up in anticipation for other posts.  its like OCD.  i have noticed that actually, im VERY productive on this shit.  even at the end of the day i cant lay down with my girl, im cleaning shit and organizing things while talking to her.


----------



## voodoolounge

I never felt good.  had some strange visuals though


----------



## homeydontplaythat

Ive been on it for about a month and a half.  It definetly has lost its magic.  I am going to take a break this week.  Having oral surgery done and will be retarded anyway so hey.


----------



## l!ghtning

the first time and only time I took Lyrica I was intending to take 1g but ended up somehow taking 4g (I have no memory of this). When I awoke I couldnt move the muscles in my legs. I had trouble walking for like 10 days. I went to the doctor's office and my creatine kinase levels were all fucked up. So, be careful.


----------



## Ninae

It seems like for recreational effects you need to allow for one or two days in between. Or, after two days ALL of the effects will have returned, and after one day MOST of the effects have returned. If you take it every day it will seem like it only worked the first day. That was what I experienced when I first took it, after the first day it wouldn't work no matter how much I took and I assumed it only worked the first time. But then I tried it again after a week and the whole effect came back full force.

This is not immediately obvious as it's very different from how drugs like opiates work, where they will work every day for a long period of time with only a very slow reduction of effects. I guess this is why doctors like to start people out on a small dosage and only slowly increase the dose, hoping they will never discover it can give recreational effects. Though many probably assumes it only gives a high for the first day and so has little potential for abuse. And that is the case with many as I have seen many say they get no recreational effect from Lyrica, either because they dose too small or it stops working after the first day. 

The same applies to Gabapentin, but here you need to take two days in between, preferably more. Also, if you take it every 3 days for a longer period of time it will eventually stop working or yield very little effects. But Lyrica will keep working quite well for a long period of time if you take every two or three days, though there is a slow build-up of tolerance, so you either have to increase the dose or take a few days break to get your tolerance down. This is preferably considering the high cost of the drug, but if you're addicted it will be very hard as it gives horrendous WD symptoms after a long period of high dosing. I want to start a thread about Lyrica WD as many still seem unaware of the reality of this.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

This is nice to hear. I've bee on it two months and I need six hundred to donwhat one fiftey once did even then it is not the same. I stopped two dAys ago and will resume on Friday. Hopefully this is enough time.


----------



## James10

@Ninae
How long have you taken Lyrica using two-day breaks and at what doses? I have taken it twice spaced a week apart using a single 600mg dose each time and it worked wonders for me... it eliminated all anxiety and gave a sense of well being... basically, I am trying to figure out a good regime that would avoid tolerance build-up.... any info would be appreciated
@homeydontplaythat
Let me know if you had any success in reducing tolerance after the break

Thanks


----------



## Vaya

Hey.

I've been on Lyrica for just about 3 months now. I was on it three years ago for about a year and tolerance to the incredible side of it is def not permanent because when i resumed it in late July, 75-125mg had me, as you all have so aptly put it, convinced I had found the perfect drug for motivation, irritability, depression, anxiety and insomnia. I am now scripted (from 75mg/day in July) 450mg/day. The stuff still promotes a refreshing 2 hour siesta for me, but otherwise, I feel almost no effects from it - even when I take my entire daily dose (and then some) all at once. So minimal are the effects now that on multiple occasions I've dropped 900mg in one day because I had forgotten I'd taken ANY Lyrica that day! NOT a good feeling, that.

When initially the feeling had been nothing less than 'ecstatic,' I need to take at LEAST 5 days off to even achieve 'well-being.' It no longer works at all for motivation, irritability or depression, but works great for insomnia and sub-par for anxiety. It has become very difficult to take off 5 days now because of my prolonged exposure to the chemical; I withdrawal too negatively and have to take a 150mg cap every other day or else I'm fucked.

When I wasn't quite as dependent as I am now (at around 200mg/day), taking breaks was simple enough and it took 3-10 days before I could classify the feeling as euphoric again.

If I've learned anything from my cumulative 1 1/4 years' experience with this material, it's that, and let me stress this, LESS IS MORE!. It is going to be a tough road reducing my dose, but I am resolute to do it. The most perfect regime I ever had was when I arbitrarily created a "2 days on, 3 days off" schedule for myself. The euphoria and sense that I'd found the perfect medication for me persisted for weeks that way; I believe my current woes with Lyrica are a direct result of my having gotten too greedy and eager to feel 'that way' all the time.

And a comment on judging breaks by half-life alone: I do not recommend this. Although I have no literature to back me up, extensive anecdotal experience tells me that the duration of pregabalin's influence on the body is independent of its literal bodily presence. It is my conjecture that prolonged exposure (2-4 weeks and above, like with benzos and GABA) causes medium-term changes in the way calcium channels are modulated in the brain that may persist for a relative while in some (most?) individuals. Our goal as hopeful users of Lyrica for GAD and other mental illness ought to be regulating our intake of the medication such that a detrimental build-up of the drug does not occur; so that on the days we do consume it we are relieved, and on the days we don't consume it we can rest easy knowing that it will work next time.

~ vaya


----------



## Ninae

James10 said:


> @Ninae
> How long have you taken Lyrica using two-day breaks and at what doses? I have taken it twice spaced a week apart using a single 600mg dose each time and it worked wonders for me... it eliminated all anxiety and gave a sense of well being... basically, I am trying to figure out a good regime that would avoid tolerance build-up.... any info would be appreciated
> @homeydontplaythat
> Let me know if you had any success in reducing tolerance after the break
> 
> Thanks




Once a week should be ideal, if you can keep it at that. This should avoid much build-up of tolerance. Though this is more recreational than therapeutic. 

If you take it every two or three days you will get effects but they will be somewhat reduced over time, at least when it comes to recreational value, that great Lyrica high will be harder and harder to achieve. But the anti-depressant and anti-anxiety effects seem to remain over time.

I've been taking it every other day for 5 months, at very high doses like 1-2.5 grams, and basically abused it. I have now had a 8 weeks break after enduring the withdrawal and plan to get back on it at lower doses, or no more than 600-1200 mg a day. I don't seem to get much effects under 6oo mg, or at least not as much as I'd like. 

I've found that if I take it two days in a row I need like twice as much to get less effects than I do if I skip one day, so this is obviously the key to getting effects from this drug. After the first week this year I couldn't feel it at all if I took it every day, though after the first time I tried it I couldn't get it to work at all after the first day and I was suprised it came back after one week break. I'm going to try to keep it to every 3 days this time, as I think this will make a significant difference in build-up of tolerance, and it seems to allow for all of the drug to be washed out of your body so you can get the full effects.  

Lyrica is the best mood elvator and anti-anxiety medication I have found. So effective and with few side effects. Too bad it gives such terrible withdrawals and I'm also concerned about permanent serious damage to the body from taking this medication. Keep in mind we are the guinea pigs for it.


----------



## oneswtwld

question.... has anyone ever experienced motor coordination problems that persist for a few days after "quitting" lyrica?

OR  does anyone know where I might be able to find literature to this effect

thank you!!!


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i have no idea what anyone is talking about as far as withdrawals from this stuff. ive been taking it everyday for over 2 months and just feel grouchy when i dont have it.

i take this shit because it helps my anxiety and mood, even motivation.  i would rather have a few beers if i want to get fucked up.


----------



## demolitionman

i am prescribed lyrica and when i take like 3-400 mgs i start to feel effect after 45 mins. it comes like a benzo buzz but that only lasts a half hour or so then i just wanna pass out. i notice it causes personality changes in me aswell


----------



## demolitionman

homeydontplaythat said:


> i have no idea what anyone is talking about as far as withdrawals from this stuff. ive been taking it everyday for over 2 months and just feel grouchy when i dont have it.
> 
> i take this shit because it helps my anxiety and mood, even motivation.  i would rather have a few beers if i want to get fucked up.



its an anticonvulsant so if you take them daily for a long period of time you do run the risk of siezures, same as benzos, alcohol, and everything else that works via GABA recepters


----------



## l!ghtning

INCREDIBLE.

I think this stuff might have serious value as a sleep aid.

I took a gram of lyrica and 60mg adderall at 6pm. I had absolutely no intention of sleeping that night; I am a hardcore insomniac (at my worst, I was taking 1-2mg alprazolam, 15-30mg zopiclone, 200mg Seroquel and 1500mg gabapentin just to fall alseep... and often I'd throw some shots of Nyquil into the mix, or a shot of liquor or two... and that's without any stimulants). I'm not proud of this, and I never even heard of anyone who took more than me for non-drug related insomnia.

Anyway,  Any adderall means no sleep. Gabapentin after Adderall takes care of the mental/physical comedown, but sleep is out of the question. It took 22mg clonazepam to put me to sleep after 45mg of Adderall, and that was wit waiting 2 hours to fall asleep, and then I only slept for about 2 hours. 

But I fell asleep within a few hours without even intending to on Lyrica, and it was for 8 hours and it was quality sleep. It would have been more had the phone not woken me.


----------



## jamesBrown

well....isnt a gram of lyrica quite a bit?


----------



## homeydontplaythat

yeah 1000mg of pregabalin is a lot.  ive noticed i have a lot of energy i cant control on it.  sometimes i just feel weird.


----------



## l!ghtning

jamesBrown said:


> well....isnt a gram of lyrica quite a bit?



Yeah, but you have to understand I have serious tolerance to gabaergics. Again, I'm not proud of this but I can take 16g gabapentin and function if I need to, and I can barely feel 22mg of clonazepam when coming down from Adderall. It barely touches me. Usually I don't even bother with my clonazepam when coming down from Adderall; it's a waste of money and sleep aids.

I've never experienced a gabaergic anywhere near as powerful as Lyrica.


----------



## jamesBrown

l!ghtning said:


> Yeah, but you have to understand I have serious tolerance to gabaergics. Again, I'm not proud of this but I can take 16g gabapentin and function if I need to, and I can barely feel 22mg of clonazepam when coming down from Adderall and barely feel a thing.
> 
> I've never experienced a gabaergic anywhere near as powerful as Lyrica.



WOW!...22mg's of clonazepam is like 3 weeks worth of my prescription of klonopin. I can take like up to 6-7mg's of clonazepam before I am pretty much just in that "passing out or might as well be passed out" stage.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

tolerance is a fucking bitch.  i cant seem to regain the glow that i had with it initially.  i feel really irritable and almost more anxious now. this sucks.


----------



## l!ghtning

jamesBrown said:


> WOW!...22mg's of clonazepam is like 3 weeks worth of my prescription of klonopin. I can take like up to 6-7mg's of clonazepam before I am pretty much just in that "passing out or might as well be passed out" stage.



Oh same here, I get 30mg  a month, I have medical need for them and I am dependent. It's just that a number of sessions of massive binging (with benzos not prescribed to me) have changed my 'recreational' tolerance (I hate to even call it that, as I don't really think benzos are recreational). And while benzos will take care of an MDMA or cocaine comedown, they can barely put a dent in any sort of (meth)amphetamine comedown. Gabapentin works better for this, and Lyrica amazingly enough actually put me to sleep. I just hope it continues to work this well, it's not as recreational  as I'd hoped but it's an amazingly potent gaabergic.

Gabapentin is what I wished benzos would be. And Lyrica is probably the best sleep aid I've ever come across.


----------



## InterzoneAgent

homeydontplaythat said:


> yeah 1000mg of pregabalin is a lot.  ive noticed i have a lot of energy i cant control on it.  sometimes i just feel weird.



fuck yes, shitload of energy, like i'm on amphetamines, but it feels much better and cleaner, i feel like i could do anything on it but i also get really hyperactive and start doing one thing and then i think of something else and have to switch to doing that. It's crazy and i also feel great euphoria on it.

I just discovered the wonders of lyrica last week and have ingested shitload of it nearly everyday. It's funny because I tried it on dosages of 300 mg's or so at summer combined with oxy and codeine + tramadol but didn't really find it adding anything really worthwhile to the high. It made it somewhat different and wierd but i didn't think much of it then. I stashed all the lyrica for a bad day and now i was having withdrawls so i decided to use it mainly in hopes of curing the restless legs which i hate most in withdrawls. I took something like 400 mg's and holy fuck! i was in love It removed the withdrawls completely and gave an awesome high!

Taking it on an empty stomach is a must for me, more so than with other drugs, otherwise the high is really weakened, just like everyone is saying. I Just took about 900 mg's an hour or so ago and am waiting it to kick in. %) I wish i would have more of it in my stash but on the other hand i'm glad i don't because i would abuse it like motherfucker. Hope i don't come across more of it anytime soon. But it would be nice if i could get it prescripted and be able to use it on low dosages, cuz it helps my anxiety and basicly everything unlike anyting else. On the negative side, on high dosages it usually produdes horrible urinary retention for me, like pod tea. I haven't had time to read all  
the thread yet so i was wondering that those of you who have it prescripted, is it for depression etc? Or only for neuropathic pain?

I'm also glad i don't have much of it left because the withdrawls sound nasty. Do you think i'll be having rough time if i 've been taking it for week and half with dosages of ~900mg daily? I'm also withdrawing from opiates at the same time. Although i've been trying to taper with tramadol so that i need only 100-200mg daily to survive. Lyrica is also weird in that way it gives me headache and overall hungover feeling on the next morning like i had been drinking.


----------



## Tom Mercury

What some people new to this substanse should know is that the withdrawal (which varies alot from different persons) is exponentially getting worser every day without it after an abrupt "cold turkey". 
So.
Day 1 without - not so much WD for some. 
Day 2 without - WD really setting in. 
Day 3 without - defineately much more worse than day 2.
Day 4 without - welcome to what could be some sort of hell. Nothing I have ever experienced feels so bad as this. Nothing at all. Wow I don't know but I believe some people would easily kill for a dose of Lyrica at this point. If You make it to day five possibly it could be better. For me, quitting job or relapse was my choice.

If You eat 600mgs per day and has been doing it since 2006, almost 5 years - then taper SLOWLY with contact and supervision under Your doctor. Remove 25mgs every two to three weeks - it takes time to get rid of a Gorilla this size of Your back. when your down to 50 mgs, taper like 10 mgs every third week at most. When your down to twenty five - either use this remaining dose just before bed as it is a great sleep aid at this level. Or, taper like 2.5mgs evey two to three weeks until Your down in at least half the smallest dosage of 12.5 mg from the 25mg pills.

It is a fact that not everyone responds the same to the withdrawal of this drug. An experienced war veteran who have been going through really bad years may have easy with most kinds of withdrawals. Know that the withdrawal of Lyrica is in many sense a neurological, all kinds of weird withdrawal-symptoms linked to the neuro-pathways can become prevalent - which may due to our different neurological set-ups become less or more difficult to handle.

As some one said - You don't know if it will be hard to quit that drug until You test it. I am not sure I wish some of my worst enemies a full-blown cold-turkey high dosage long time addiction Lyrica withdrawal. Some psychiatric clinics have sections for Lyrica rehabilitation and from what I've heard it is very difficult for the staff as the recovery is VERY slow. So easy to get on, but could prove for very many people a real hard time to quit.

Use this responsible is all I could wish people should do. Also, recreational dosages makes the person probably less chemically addicted compared to someone who have been using it three times daily for over four years. However some people have been diagnosed epileptics after using recreationally huge dosages. Look this up with Your medical community if You don't believe me. It's a hard, effective and nasty drug.


----------



## Vader

"Worse" is already comparative, "worser" is redundant.


----------



## Ninae

Have anyone tried generic Indian Pregabalin (or Gabapentin)? Got some from some internet pharmacies and seems like crap to me. Pzifer all the way.


----------



## Ninae

Tom Mercury said:


> What some people new to this substanse should know is that the withdrawal (which varies alot from different persons) is exponentially getting worser every day without it after an abrupt "cold turkey".
> So.
> Day 1 without - not so much WD for some.
> Day 2 without - WD really setting in.
> Day 3 without - defineately much more worse than day 2.
> Day 4 without - welcome to what could be some sort of hell. Nothing I have ever experienced feels so bad as this. Nothing at all. Wow I don't know but I believe some people would easily kill for a dose of Lyrica at this point. If You make it to day five possibly it could be better. For me, quitting job or relapse was my choice.



Totally agree, going through Lyrica withdrawal has been the worst time of my life so far. It is difficult to find the words to decribe the horror of it. Significantly worse than opiate withdrawals. Have seen it compared to combined benzo/opiate withdrawals and I guess they are right. Am convinced this is highly dangerous to stop cold turkey, I thought I was going to die. Be careful everyone. If you get yourself addicted, always keep an emergency stash around so you can maintain or taper safely if you unexpectedly run out.


----------



## Supeudol

^ Going through Lyrica withdrawals is not worse than going through Benzo withdrawals.  But I was on a dose of 600mg of Lyrica for a good 2-3 years, and when I was in rehab I decided to come off it. They did a super fast taper and it was pretty bad, but I wouldn't say it was any worse than opioid withdrawal. I am back on Lyrica now at a smaller dose.


----------



## Ninae

Supeudol said:


> ^ Going through Lyrica withdrawals is not worse than going through Benzo withdrawals.  But I was on a dose of 600mg of Lyrica for a good 2-3 years, and when I was in rehab I decided to come off it. They did a super fast taper and it was pretty bad, but I wouldn't say it was any worse than opioid withdrawal. I am back on Lyrica now at a smaller dose.



Yea, my doses were a bit larger than that, more like 1500-3000 mg a day, and I quit cold turkey. Never gone through benzo withdrawals, but it was worse than opiate withdrawal for me for many reasons. 

If you google "Lyrica withdrawal" you will find enough horror stories, some even from relatively low doses like 300 mg/day.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

oh, my fellow dudes, i need to run something past you:

do you think naproxyen synergizes with pregabalin like gabapentin?  i tried it twice and i swear it fucking worked markedly well.  im re experimenting right now, ill give the verdict in 2 hrs.


----------



## Ninae

I know one thing that syngergises GREAT with Gabapentin, and that is opiates. Any kind, even Kratom, and you only need a little for a great effect. Lovely synergy and very unique high, but seems a bit different with Pregabalin for some reason.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i used to have awesome synergy with suboxone and lyrica.  i would take like 450mg of lyrica and a 1mg shot of subs, maybe like 2 glasses of wine and i would be nodding like i did a shot of heroin.  being a recovering heroin addict, i enjoyed it.  i dont find myself desperately trying to recreate it though like with H, so that should tell you how much less euphoric it was.  still, considering i dont get high anymore it was kinda nice.


----------



## Ninae

Yes, Lyrica doubles any opiate high for me. And some opiates that don't give me a high anymore will work if I take them with Lyrica. It also works stronger than most opaites now for me.


----------



## jamesBrown

Ninae said:


> I know one thing that syngergises GREAT with Gabapentin, and that is opiates. Any kind, even Kratom, and you only need a little for a great effect. Lovely synergy and very unique high, but seems a bit different with Pregabalin for some reason.



I understand what your saying but technically Kratom isn't an opiate, just for the record.


----------



## Ninae

Well, sure, I know it's an OPIOID, but some Kratom extracts work better than most opiates for me and have an almost identical effect. I found morphine to synergise the best with Gabapentin, though.


----------



## Tom Mercury

Supeudol said:


> ^ Going through Lyrica withdrawals is not worse than going through Benzo withdrawals.  But I was on a dose of 600mg of Lyrica for a good 2-3 years, and when I was in rehab I decided to come off it. They did a super fast taper and it was pretty bad, but I wouldn't say it was any worse than opioid withdrawal. I am back on Lyrica now at a smaller dose.



It is very individual which drug is worst to come off, even among those acting on the GABA-regulatory mechanisms. I would want to be in a rehab coming off since at home I would just cave in and in the end not eat or even drinking water the last day - just because the thirst was nothing and appetite is a memory lost. Deleriously lying in bed, not more than possibly 20-minutes of nightmares at a time, sleeping maybe an hour for every 20 hours in bed. Loosing field of vision like a distorted old television every now and then. I could go on but I have never had this magnitude of trouble with long time high-dosage benzo cold-turkeys. Benzo cold turkey is not safe, but Lyrica cold turkey feels brain-messing dangerous to me. They really changes one somehow.

If You use Lyrica against anxiety symptoms which may be very high on a degree expect those to rampage on You on a cold turkey. A quick, or super-fast taper would still be prefered over cold turkey (possibly due to it's very fast half-life). For people deciding to quick I would advice to talk with Your neurologist, neuropsychiatrist, psychiatrist or any other doctor experienced with this kind of medicine and follow his or her tapering plan.

Lyrica CT makes in my opinion a combined potent benzo/opiate withdrawal more of an interesting experience. But that is nothing but my opinion of course.


----------



## Dr migi

4 month of chronic lyrica use now.

It worked good for my pain but now it seems it loose all it's magic. No more mood lift and No more benzo effect just taking my 150mg twice a day for the neuropathic painkiller effect which isnt optimal by now. Have to add amitryptiline for more painkilling effect and sleep aid.

and still sleep bad. :/ how sad... maybe i'm gonna took a 2week break. To kill my tolerance.


----------



## Bupe

Just took 1200mg which seems to be a good strong dose and I have moderate GABA tolerance.  I find the character of lyrica really comes out only after 1-3 drinks with it. I however don't like drinking so maybe a benzo would be good with it instead? I would try mixing temezepam but I don't want to go into a coma for two days... Maybe some clonazepam.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

yeah man, after 2 months of daily theraputic prescribed doses its not doing what i want anymore.  i get lots of energy and am really productive but i dont get that crystal clear ive just entered nirvana feeling anymore.  man i used to love starting the day feeling so HAPPY and clear.  im going to stop for a week and see what happens.  the effects were so fucking awesome that its worth trying.  

i found that naproxyen does potentiate it too.  any opiate or gabanergic does too, including booze.  sigh, heres hoping for the best.


----------



## Dr migi

yeah. I just want to get back this feeling of "Ohh everything is wonderful" and felling so happy.
I'm a bit afraid that all the recreational used of lyrica ( ~1g) I had killed these felling at lower dose.


----------



## Bupe

So 1200mg was actually unpleasant. Does anyone else get weird joint pain and strange sensations in your extremities at high doses? I've taken 2g+ and remember feeling similarly.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

ive never gone higher than 900mg.  

here is a little update: (man i love colons...the punctiation that is)

ive found that injecting small doses of lyrica is fucking rad.  i pop open a 150mg cap and split it into 4 shots with like .5-1mg of suboxone.  i just did a  50mg lyrica/1mg suboxone shot and i feel lovely.  

i have that crystal clear feeling back.  how nice.


----------



## Bupe

homeydontplaythat said:


> ive never gone higher than 900mg.
> 
> here is a little update: (man i love colons...the punctiation that is)
> 
> ive found that injecting small doses of lyrica is fucking rad.  i pop open a 150mg cap and split it into 4 shots with like .5-1mg of suboxone.  i just did a  50mg lyrica/1mg suboxone shot and i feel lovely.
> 
> i have that crystal clear feeling back.  how nice.



I heard shooting lyrica is incredibly dangerous, someone on here's son died from it.


----------



## Cane2theLeft

^plus since the oral BA is AT LEAST 90%, you gain more risk than reward shooting.


----------



## Bupe

so what makes it dangerous, the pregabalin itself or some soluble fillers/binders?people do say it feels great IVd and I would like to try it without dying, and i'm out of microns so the best i can so is backload the solution into a syringe stuffed with cotton.


----------



## Vaya

Bupe said:


> so what makes it dangerous, the pregabalin itself or some soluble fillers/binders?people do say it feels great IVd and I would like to try it without dying, and i'm out of microns so the best i can so is backload the solution into a syringe stuffed with cotton.



It's the inert ingredients in the pill.
I just SO wouldn't recommend doing this. Reading about that father losing his son on here broke my heart.

~ vaya


----------



## amanitadine

homeydontplaythat said:


> ive never gone higher than 900mg.
> 
> here is a little update: (man i love colons...the punctiation that is)
> 
> ive found that injecting small doses of lyrica is fucking rad.  i pop open a 150mg cap and split it into 4 shots with like .5-1mg of suboxone.  i just did a  50mg lyrica/1mg suboxone shot and i feel lovely.
> 
> i have that crystal clear feeling back.  how nice.




heheh. pregabalin is picked up and actively transported in the gut, hence intravenous administration is ineffective. I thought you already reached this conclusion homey? 8) and yes, in the interest of harm reduction, shooting pregabalin is not only wasteful but dangerous.

 I experimented with lyrica for a long time and it was impossible for me to get that early magic back, even after a long break. Both pregabalin and gabapentin are notorious for feeling amazing at first, and then being impossible to regain that feeling. In fact, that "magic" is viewed as a side effect! The intended therapeutic effect, of slowing ion channel transmission to kill nerve pain, sadly, feels like *nothing*. And yes, as has been stated before, pregabalin withdrawal is HELL.


----------



## Ninae

I think you have all now seen that Lyrica WD can be hell, from those who have really gone through it. I believe short-term low-dose withdrawal can be significantly lighter, all we're doing is preparing you for the worst. Whether it is worse or not than benzo/opiate WD is not really relevant, just the fact that it can be on the level of those is saying something.

When I went into it I had no thoughts of anything like that, for me it was just a fun drug to feel good on and I hadn't given withdrawals any second thought. But it makes sense that a drug which is powerful enough to rid you off opiate WD and can emulate the effects of drugs such as MDMA, speed, cannabis, benzos, and opiates would have a price to pay. It wouldn't suprise me if it were to receive higher scheduling in the future.

Anyone heard of anyone die from withdrawals from this drug yet?


----------



## SnrG

*Vaya - Question for you*

Vaya

"It's the inert ingredients in the pill.
I just SO wouldn't recommend doing this. Reading about that father losing his son on here broke my heart.

~ vaya "

Where is the post about the person dying from shooting this please?  

thanks

SnrG

ps - don't shoot this - the BA is 90% orally - shooting will kill you from the binders causing clots.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

what inactive ingredients are so bad?  water soluble binders?  the solution is totally clear?  talc?

IV works better than oral for me now.  used to be other way around.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i have tried taking several days off and it has not done anything to regain the effects i once had.  it still works but i cant drink a cup of coffee and have the anxiety offset by the drug anymore.  im thinking more and more that i actually need a benzo now.  i hate having anxiety.  it makes living so hard.  

not being able to look people in the eye is a horrible feeling.  avoiding people because you feel uncomfortable around them is really sad too.  i dont want to take a benzo, but i dont know how to live in fear when i can just take a pill that will make it go away.  i get scared sometimes.


----------



## amanitadine

^^^ I feel you, I've had anxiety issues for all of my life. But my forays into benzos (and I've had many) and pregabalin only made my anxiety worse. Sure they both work a treat for a while but they left me in a FAR worse place. Going down the benzo road was such a nightmarish odyssey to get off.....long slow tapers in which I was crippled in fear every morning, and too afraid to even answer the phone. I missed the GAD and occasional panic attacks at this point! In all honesty strenuous exercise (especially running, which I had never done once in my life until the last 6 months) has had such a more profound and long lasting effect on my anxiety than anything else I have ever tried. 
And believe me, running was a long stretch (cig smoking druggie) but my desperation and my having tried EVERYTHING else led me to go out on a limb. Just a thought. 

Hang in there (and think very hard before going down the benzo road)

Now i save the pregabalin for recreation and the benzos for coming down off long psychedelic sessions (a nice LSD or mescaline session  works FAR better  than benzos at slowly and permanently removing crippling anxiety from my life  )


----------



## homeydontplaythat

fuck.  i actually feel more uncomfortable on pregablin now.  irritable, cant focus, cant remember ANYTHING, just generally stupid.  what the FUUUUUUUUUCK?!  this blows.  i need some fucking benzos so i can take a break for a week or two.  fuck me.


----------



## Vaya

SnrG said:


> Vaya
> 
> "It's the inert ingredients in the pill.
> I just SO wouldn't recommend doing this. Reading about that father losing his son on here broke my heart.
> 
> ~ vaya "
> 
> Where is the post about the person dying from shooting this please?
> 
> thanks
> 
> SnrG
> 
> ps - don't shoot this - the BA is 90% orally - shooting will kill you from the binders causing clots.



http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=6011693&highlight=son+died#post6011693

~ vaya


----------



## Dr migi

Agree with homey. Same feeling plus im HELLA INSOMNIAC I dont know if lyrica cause that but when I take my dose before bedtime (150mg) I cant fucking sleep. Getting really annoying.

I have tried to stop for 3 days. I dont fell different or dont have any withdraw symptom. And sleep is still fucked up even with hypnotic "Z" im not able to sleep well.

Im getting more side effect from normal ones. I'm going to ask my doc to switch me to Gabapentin too see what it does. And I REALLY need some xanax or valium too...


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i tried using gabapentin in order to take a break from lyrica.  it doesnt do anything.

i started taking lexapro again since i dont know if ill be able to get a benzo.  i can probably make it a full week and resume lyrica to see if it works again.


and as far as the father's son dying....i remember his post, but i looked up his son's profile and his last post he was injecting cocaine and taking oral valium, halcion, and phenobarb.

there is talc and cornstarch in it though so needless to say im not fucking doing that again.  im pretty scared as it is.  im having pain from blood clots right now.


----------



## tippin666

This shit makes me fucking retarded.  I had to drop out of my semester of classes because I couldn't focus on anything.  I had major language problems on this drug and could not write a paper to save my life.


----------



## Dr migi

my attention is back on lyrica.

what about mixing pregabalin with gabapentin ?
or +600mg with weed ?
anybody know a drug that act like lyrica ?

I'd love to have more feedback on polydrug use of lyrica. Once I mixed it with Amytriptiline and I was SOOO fucked up ( In a bad way ) I don't mix it anymore.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

my attention and memory have gone to shit on this stuff.  i mean im forgetting everything and i cant even type without making a spelling mistake every other word.  i cant even meditate anymore because i cant sit still or focus.  so im taking a break.

if i can get the good effects back ill take it for a month and stop for a week or however long it takes to reset.  it doesnt make me feel good anymore.  it makes me feel fucking stupid.


----------



## Ninae

Dr migi said:


> my attention is back on lyrica.
> 
> what about mixing pregabalin with gabapentin ?
> or +600mg with weed ?
> anybody know a drug that act like lyrica ?
> 
> I'd love to have more feedback on polydrug use of lyrica. Once I mixed it with Amytriptiline and I was SOOO fucked up ( In a bad way ) I don't mix it anymore.



It is awesome with opiates, can double the effect. Soma can be interesting, makes you tired.


----------



## Moredopamine

I'm interested in trying Lyrica (seems that it's a lot more fun than a S-V tag would make it out to be) but I'm a bit worried about the kidney stones it causes with a good number of patients. Is anyone having problems with this? I'm terrified shitless thinking I could get kidney stones.


----------



## op8TOOLman

I just dropped 250mgs of this stuff. Will report back if its of any worth for me.
I tried it once before but may have taken too much. I felt more drunk than anything.


----------



## Feste

I find the effects very similar to being drunk. Only a lot nicer.


----------



## Lazyscience

lyrica is good for a party. peple will just think youre drunk and you feel great and chatty. it does turn you into a complete moron with too much use though.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

when i first tried it , this was the most amazing drug ive ever tried as for my problems with depression, anxiety, motivation, and even attention.

now its the opposite.  it makes me feel more anxious, and i cant remember my own name.


----------



## Dr migi

Yeah... I can feel that stupidity side effect too along with excessive salivation when I use it over a long period of time, but dont really care. I dont enjoy it anymore, just use it form medical purpose.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

how is it working medically if you dont enjoy it?


----------



## Vader

If it eliminates the pain of neuralgia, but isn't recreational, then it's an effective medicine but not a fun one.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

i wasnt asking you. i believe he takes it for anxiety.


----------



## Marzal

I have been taking 225 mg twice a day for about 2 months.  I take it at 8 am and 4 pm every day.  I can not get my script filled for 10 more days due to financial troubles. Will someone please tell me about the withdrawl from this much.  I read the entire post and I see a lot of withdrawl information but it all seems to be for higher mgs and longer periods of use. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## A_Speedball

whats it like next to gabapentin? (neurontin)


----------



## CitioKid

A_Speedball said:


> whats it like next to gabapentin? (neurontin)



Feels very similar, but Lyrica seems to stroke the pleasure receptors more effectively.


----------



## Vaya

Marzal said:


> I have been taking 225 mg twice a day for about 2 months.  I take it at 8 am and 4 pm every day.  I can not get my script filled for 10 more days due to financial troubles. Will someone please tell me about the withdrawl from this much.  I read the entire post and I see a lot of withdrawl information but it all seems to be for higher mgs and longer periods of use. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.



You honestly ought to be fine if you were taking it as prescribed (although, if so, Im not sure how you ran out 10 days early?)

At any rate I didnt notice appreciable w/d effects until I was taking 700mg/day or greater. If, however, you honestly feel you are at risk, seek professional medical advice from your doctor.

And don't run out next time!:D

~ vaya


----------



## Vaya

A_Speedball said:


> whats it like next to gabapentin? (neurontin)



To me, it's a goliath by comparison. Disregarding a milligram-for-milligram comparison, pregabalin produces much the same well-being as gabapentin, albeit with greater strength, richness and depth. If you dont use it habitually (as many of us have), the world will seem like an entirely different place on Lyrica. Guaranteed.

~ vaya


----------



## Ninae

Marzal said:


> I have been taking 225 mg twice a day for about 2 months.  I take it at 8 am and 4 pm every day.  I can not get my script filled for 10 more days due to financial troubles. Will someone please tell me about the withdrawl from this much.  I read the entire post and I see a lot of withdrawl information but it all seems to be for higher mgs and longer periods of use. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.



Google "Lyrica withdrawal". You will find many stories, also of those taking that low amount of day going through tough withdrawals, but two months might not be enough, so wait and see, maybe you will be fine. Seems to be quite individual how it works in that respect. If not, try to get your hands on some cheap, generic Gabapentin maybe.


----------



## Ninae

homeydontplaythat said:


> when i first tried it , this was the most amazing drug ive ever tried as for my problems with depression, anxiety, motivation, and even attention.
> 
> now its the opposite.  it makes me feel more anxious, and i cant remember my own name.



This is hard for me to understand, as I used it every other day for 5 months and the effects never subsided. Though the recreational effects decreased over time, but it always worked excellently as an anti-depressant and anxiety reliever. But then I was also taking high doses (settled at around 1500 mg a day).

The reason I was taking such crazy high doses was that I tried Neurontin first, which needs thosands of mgs to get a high of (6000 mg for me), so I thought 1-3 grams was reasonable, also from trying to get an effect when it seemed to stop working after the first day (for me). I used to take TEN 300 mg pills when I first started, what a crazy high it was.


----------



## Ninae

A_Speedball said:


> whats it like next to gabapentin? (neurontin)



More clear-headed for one thing. Gabapentin is more like Pot to me, clouds my mind and makes me speak incoherently and have trouble gathering my thoughts. So you can be more functional on it. Though it can affect my coordination pretty bad, walking into walls, etc. fell over once.

The high itself is just more intense than what you can get from however much amount of Gabapentin. Both stronger and better. Kind of hard to explain the difference, something you need to try out for yourself,  just a different feeling. More ecstacy-like in a way. I like to call it the housewife version of ecstacy. Hah.

Both should be taken no more than once a week to get the best effect from it.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

the biggest difference is that pregabalin has this energy behind it.  gabapentin has no motivational effects at all.


----------



## Ninae

Has anyone tried Kratom for anxiety?
I find it calms me down well, albeit in a more drugged-out kind of way. Opiate-like.
Have been switching it every other day with Lyrica for a while, but by far prefer the days I'm on Lyrica.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

Kratom will not doing anything for anyone that has used anything stronger than tramadol, as far as getting you off.  Probably would help for wd if you dont have anything else.


----------



## Ninae

Oh yes, it will. I have used all kinds of opiates and after a few years break plain leaf worked well for me for six months. After that I upgraded to the strong extracts, and they still work, and are as strong as any opiate. In fact, I find the UEI to be stronger than morphine. It wouldn't work for me when I had a tolerance to it (the morphine that is). Maybe you just haven't experimented enough.


----------



## Ninae

By the way, the mods have permission to delete my post if you feel it threatens the legal staus of Kratom in some way.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

does anyone else seem to get incredibly irritable from lyrica?


----------



## muvolution

I stopped taking 6 x 75mg a day recently with no withdrawal symptoms. 

It causes weird mood swings in me. usually I take it with a bunch of opiates but when i take it alone and it can make anything happen.


----------



## Dr migi

homeydontplaythat said:


> does anyone else seem to get incredibly irritable from lyrica?



I can't say if it comes from lyrica, tramadol or just my natural mood but the mood swing are intense yeah and I move from extremely irritable to very talkative and souriant.

btw I use lyrica for nerve pain primary but also enjoy this anxiety killing effect

edit: lowered my usual 300mg dose from 150 last few days and didn t notice any change.


----------



## muvolution

nono, it's definitely a mood swing which is very reminiscent of a benzo mood swing. Those GABAgeric drugs have a tendency to do that.


----------



## tippin666

Lyrica can block the formation of nerve synapses leading to a decline in brain plasticity.  

http://www.wellnessresources.com/fr..._are_a_death_sentence_for_new_brain_synapses/


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

1000 posts..


----------



## Dr migi

High on 600mg with a little wine atm. Quite fucked up and nodding. But enjoying this state 
It missed me a lot. It has been a long time since I use it for recreational purpose. VERY dizzy, and hard to walk. Pain as usual, not doing much than at 300mg.

enormous mood lift from angry because of pain to very calm. Colors seems a little brighter or more interesting like a very very low dose of lsd.

 I'll try to get a little more than 300mg/day from my doc. We'll see...


----------



## homeydontplaythat

well, today is a very sad day indeed.  lyrica....has stopped working.  fuck, im about to cry.

i took 300mg today and felt HORRIBLE.  i cant concentrate, im irritable as fuck, i just feel angry and stupid.  

i dont have high hopes that it will work again either.  from what i read, this is it.  i will try taking a break for a full 10 days though, as the shit was AWESOME for my anxiety and depression.

but now....it just makes me feel worse.  im so sad.  i just feel like a mess on it now.  i can concentrate, make typos when typing, get incredibly angry really quickly, and its actually creating anxiety.

i dont have any wds when i stop but i just feel so amotivaed and a little depressed.  however, its not worth feeling motivated and yet not doing able to do anything because i get so frustrated.  its not worth being less depressed but not able to think straight.

this shit really fucks with you.  ive never seen a drug do such a 180.

to lyrica users out there.....does it start working again if you take a break....and HOW LONG OF A BREAK.  i tried 3 days and that didnt do shit.  sigh, i dont know....i doooont want to take a benzo.  i was so hoping this was the answer......now i have to consider xanax and klonopin again? fuck me.


----------



## mitragyna

*!*



homeydontplaythat said:


> well, today is a very sad day indeed.  lyrica....has stopped working.  fuck, im about to cry.
> 
> i took 300mg today and felt HORRIBLE.  i cant concentrate, im irritable as fuck, i just feel angry and stupid.
> 
> i dont have high hopes that it will work again either.  from what i read, this is it.  i will try taking a break for a full 10 days though, as the shit was AWESOME for my anxiety and depression.
> 
> but now....it just makes me feel worse.  im so sad.  i just feel like a mess on it now.  i can concentrate, make typos when typing, get incredibly angry really quickly, and its actually creating anxiety.
> 
> i dont have any wds when i stop but i just feel so amotivaed and a little depressed.  however, its not worth feeling motivated and yet not doing able to do anything because i get so frustrated.  its not worth being less depressed but not able to think straight.
> 
> this shit really fucks with you.  ive never seen a drug do such a 180.
> 
> to lyrica users out there.....does it start working again if you take a break....and HOW LONG OF A BREAK.  i tried 3 days and that didnt do shit.  sigh, i dont know....i doooont want to take a benzo.  i was so hoping this was the answer......now i have to consider xanax and klonopin again? fuck me.


Welcome to the club! I moved to Lyrica after Neurontin stopped working. It wasn't long at all (couple weeks) before Lyrica was basically just a sugar pill to me. 

No matter how long of a break I take from it, it pretty much never works like it did. Just makes me over-eat and extremely overweight (gained 50+ pounds).

Sick of being obese, I have stopped taking Lyrica and switched to Abilify for my anxiety. Getting mixed results from that. The only thing keeping me going right now is the 8 mg of Suboxone I take daily.

You may want to think about moving on to a different med if tolerance has taken over.


----------



## Tom Mercury

homeydontplaythat said:


> my attention and memory have gone to shit on this stuff.  i mean im forgetting everything and i cant even type without making a spelling mistake every other word.  *i cant even meditate anymore *because i cant sit still or focus.  so im taking a break.
> 
> if i can get the good effects back ill take it for a month and stop for a week or however long it takes to reset.  it doesnt make me feel good anymore.  it makes me feel fucking stupid.



Regarding the meditation issue I am glad this came up because I was a meditating heavily before starting with Lyrica, and it just became more and more hard. The last years on Lyrica I have had an extremely hard time meditating. It feels like a strong hinder in the pursuit of inner calm.

Have been tapering for a year now but still get strong physical withdrawals from even small doses. Kicking the last 25mg doses will be one of the more difficult periods in my life. But the clarity of mind every dose reduction gives (after the 1-2 weeks of withdrawal with each dose reduction) is really fantastic. It is uplifting and things that was hard/impossible in my mind to do has become increasingly less difficult to pursue. Thank God that the side effect of this drug does not seem to be permanent, even if it takes the brain (on different individuals of course) a long time to repair to it's formal state.

Regarding kidney stones - a person I know got that since he started Lyrica. He has also gone bald and cannot drink coffee anymore due to high levels of irritation.

I wish You all jumping off this wagon the best of luck!!


----------



## homeydontplaythat

ive heard mixed things as far as taking a break and it working again.  some say all you need is a couple days off, some say even a week off and you still wont feel it like you used to.

i do no understand this medication.  all i know is it worked wonderfully, not it makes me feel horrible.  i will try taking a significant break in hopes that it will work again.  im skeptical though.


----------



## homeydontplaythat

anyone with experience know if this shit starts working again if you abstain from it for a week?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Since this has gone past 1,000 posts, I opened a new Lyrica Mega Thread.


----------

